#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-02-10
<plars> Laney: I talked to thomi about the USS tests, he said they are planning a new AP release and we should have a fix for it soon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1278272
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1278272 in Autopilot "Autopilot cannot attach process stdout or stderr that contain non-ascii characters" [Critical,In progress]
 * plars -> zzz
<fginther> veebers, are you still there?
<veebers> fginther: Hi, yep still here
<fginther> veebers, what's up with autopilot/cupstream2distro-config
<fginther> ?
<veebers> fginther: I'm not too sure. I noticed earlier today this failure here: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-1.4-trusty-amd64-ci/13/console
<veebers> and see that it's trying to use lp:autopilot/1.4 instead of lp:autopilot
<fginther> veebers, ok, autopilot/1.4 was removed I see
<thomi> sorry about that fginther.
<fginther> I'm confused as to why the autopilot-1.4 job was used, there still a set of jobs dedicated to lp:autopilot
<fginther> brb
<veebers> fginther: just heading back home, will be online again shortly (or file  me an email :-))
<fginther> veebers, ack
<fginther> veebers, I think I have it figured out, will send a message
<veebers> fginther: awesome thanks
<seb128> s!
<seb128> (ups, xchat changing channels on start while typing)
<sil2100> Mirv: meeting!
<Mirv> möte
<psivaa> sil2100: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/28/artifact/clientlogs/ubuntu_system_settings/_usr_sbin_system-image-dbus.32011.crash/*view*/
<psivaa> probably for Laney to look at?
<psivaa> may be not..
<ogra_> PermissionError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/log/system-image/client.log'
<vila> sil2100: also, this morning, a kernel crash on an otto node you may want to track: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/label=qa-intel-4000/1419/console
<popey> sil2100: so was there a discussion last week while I was away about who should dogfood?
<popey> I am happy not to do any more dogfooding if someone from QA is taking it on
<ogra_> Mirv, have you seen my mail about rootstock-ng ? you should be able to procude testable images for Qt 5.2 now
<popey> (I have other things I can of course be doing) but if it's still needed, happy to do it.
<ogra_> *produce
<Laney> psivaa: not me, system-image is barry
<Laney> I actually got this a lot on my desktop already and filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-image/+bug/1260237
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1260237 in system-image (Ubuntu) "system-image-dbus crashed with PermissionError in initialize(): [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/log/system-image/client.log'" [Medium,New]
<psivaa> Laney: ack, got that late, my bad
<Laney> and there's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1222984 which is Won't Fix...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1222984 in Ubuntu system image "traceback when run as non-root" [Low,Won't fix]
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> i would think that system-image-dbus talks to a root owned process on the other side
<ogra_> weird if it doesnt
<ogra_> (and that process should own the logging preferably)
<psivaa> popey: i brought it up in the meeting since i saw someone from QA team started doing it last week. I could have wrongly assumed about it.
<Laney> I haven't looked into the details, but crashing is certainly wrong
<Mirv> ogra_: yes, very interesting! the QA team should be able to use that too for fully flashed testing.
<Laney> a) it should print an error
<Laney> b) why is it a d-bus activated service if only root can make use of it?
<Laney> anyway, I'm not really here :-)
<thostr_> sil2100: can you publish silo 1 and 3. also reconfigure silo 5?
<sil2100> popey: so, I know there were discussions, I know Didier and Jason were chatting with Julien a lot, but nothing definite got set
<sil2100> popey: at least I don't know about it
<sil2100> thostr_: hello! I'll reconfigure silo 5, with publishing we try to wait a little bit until we get one failure tracked down
<sil2100> thostr_: but I promise to publish them before evening today
<popey> psivaa: I asked omer to test while I was away at the sprint.
<psivaa> popey: ohh, then my assumption was wrong. sorry :)
<popey> np
<thostr_> sil2100: reconfigured?
<sil2100> thostr_: ...done!
<thostr_> sil2100: thanks
<ogra_> Mirv, right ...
<sil2100> psivaa: any luck with downgrading telepathy?
<sil2100> I mean, telephony
<psivaa> sil2100: the dialer app test failure is not as deterministic as we thought before.
<psivaa> the tests sometimes pass
<psivaa> sil2100: so i am having to run the test a few times before confirming anything
<sil2100> psivaa: oh, right, the smoketesting gave the impression it's reproducible all the time
<sil2100> psivaa: if you manage to find something out, just ping me here please
<psivaa> sil2100: right it failed on the first attempt, but a couple of reruns passed, then it failed again, so there is flakiness.
<psivaa> sil2100: reverted the package and running now to see if the flakiness is going and i'll update you
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<rsalveti> morning
<sil2100> Morning
<psivaa> sil2100: ogra_: still no luck on the dialer-app hangup test failure.
<psivaa> one thing i see is that in all the attempts where the test fails, i see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6908750/
<psivaa> sil2100: ogra_ but i couldn't see which package that could cause it,
<psivaa> i tried reverting the dbus related packages in http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140206.2.changes too but to no avail
<ogra_> psivaa, did you try telephony-service too ?
<ogra_> (http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140207.changes)
<psivaa> ogra_: that was the first one and it dint make any difference
<sil2100> hmmm
<psivaa> sil2100: ogra_ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-ofono/+bug/1226298 appear to have some similarities. but this was fixecd
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1226298 in telepathy-ofono (Ubuntu) "[mako] After 5-10 incoming calls ( ended remotely ), no more ring/snap decision" [Critical,Fix released]
<ogra_> and quite a while ago it seems
<psivaa> yes, the kernel log is kind of similar though
<ogra_> it actually points to pulse/alsa though
<psivaa> ogra_: are there any recent uploads on these?
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140207.1.changes
<ogra_> libasound2
<ogra_> (and *-data)
<psivaa> ok, let me try them next
<psivaa> reverting that doesn't help
<sil2100> ;/
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<xnox> cihelp: josepht: autopilot project configuration was broken, so https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/autopilot/use-fb-sizes/+merge/199295 jenkins bot at the end disapproved things.
<xnox> cihelp: josepht: can that be re-triggered please?
<josepht> xnox: looking
<xnox> josepht: also I need to land https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/autopilot/use-fb-sizes/+merge/199295 into the archive ASAP. Can we trigger the CI-train upload for that branch?
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<rsalveti> sil2100: who will review unity-mir's landing now that Saviq is in vacation?
<rsalveti> kgunn: ^
<rsalveti> that's a blocker for latest mir landing request
<josepht> xnox: I've kicked off the autopilot-ci job once that's finished successfully I'll kick off the autolanding job.
<xnox> josepht: not sure about the autolanding job, since it's under ci-train management actually.
<xnox> josepht: and i'm not the person who requested this.
<asac> josepht: err... please dont do autolandings for stuff in CI train.
<asac> josepht: these thigns are in CI train silo staged, most likely waiting for veebers and thomi to get up finish their testing
<josepht> xnox, asac: ack no autolanding
<asac> thx
<Mirv> updated libunity in archive now
<kgunn> rsalveti: thanks....we can get gerry to do it (he's wanting this mir anyway)
<rsalveti> kgunn: thanks, otherwise this will block us for days
<rsalveti> and we don't have days
<greyback> rsalveti: what do I need to do?
<rsalveti> greyback: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=drive_web#gid=22
<rsalveti> greyback: there was a landing request for unity-mir that Saviq created a few days ago
<rsalveti> still needs testing, so it can be approved and landed
<kgunn> rsalveti: oh...you were talking about Saviq's
<kgunn> rsalveti: he might have left that with mzanetti let me check
<kgunn> greyback: i thot rsalveti meant a review of this one... https://code.launchpad.net/~kgunn72/unity-mir/um-mir0.1.5-bump
<greyback> kgunn: ah ok
<rsalveti> I want the big landing first :-)
 * kgunn loves that rsalveti doesn't consider mir a big landing anymore :)
<kgunn> rsalveti: ok, tsdgeos is looking at the 004 silo build
<tsdgeos> well i'm not
<kgunn> tsdgeos: huh ?
<tsdgeos> *yet*
<tsdgeos> i'm getting cimi and/or mzanetti to give me access to their maguros
<kgunn> ah
<tsdgeos> and then i'll get it fixed
<psivaa> sil2100: no luck at all with the dialer app failure.. there is a lxc-android-config change in http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140206.2.changes
<kgunn> ...oh yeah...how could i forget
<tsdgeos> hopefully
<tsdgeos> not so easy to get a thing fixed over the interwebs :D
<tsdgeos> but we'll see
<kgunn> tsdgeos: hey...wait, i thot that ended up being due to AP update ?
<rsalveti> maybe davmor2 can give you a hand as well?
<kgunn> and davmor2 and elopio were looking into that?
<kgunn> ...but maybe i'm missing some new info
<kgunn> ?
<ogra_> psivaa,
<ogra_> lxc-android-config (0.136) trusty; urgency=medium
<ogra_>   * 30-no-surface-flinger: adding logic to start/stop surface flinger via
<ogra_>     properties (needed by the SDK team to compare performance against MIR)
<ogra_> unrelated
<tsdgeos> kgunn: i don't know, i told elopio to send me an email on friday night after his shift ended, but i never got anything
<tsdgeos> kgunn: it may be
<psivaa> ogra_: ack, it was a last ditch attempt
<rsalveti> tsdgeos: what do you need to do with maguro?
<rsalveti> tsdgeos: I can open a port for you
<tsdgeos> rsalveti: cimi just gave me one
<rsalveti> tsdgeos: awesome then
<tsdgeos> rsalveti: well, figure out those autopilot tests that fail and are blocking us
<tsdgeos> which honestly if we don't support it
<tsdgeos> makes no sense to me
<tsdgeos> but i'm not the one that decides if that makes sense or not, so i'll just fix them
<rsalveti> haha, alright
<kgunn> tsdgeos: i feel you brother...
<kgunn> rsalveti: so when do we officially move to 4.4 ? :)
<elopio> good morning.
<rsalveti> kgunn: well, I'm also waiting on you for that :-)
<kgunn> elopio: hey there!
<elopio> I'm just waking up, so trying to parse what you are saying.
<kgunn> rsalveti: oh no...chicken egg?
<kgunn> elopio: no worries
<rsalveti> kgunn: first I need mir 1.5, then the backend packaging split that alf_ is working on
<elopio> tsdgeos: davmor2 leaves pretty much at the same time you leave, so we couldn't collect more maguro information.
<kgunn> yep....chicken egg
<rsalveti> kgunn: yeah
<tsdgeos> elopio: ok
<elopio> tsdgeos: the other bug you found is already reviewed and approved by mterry.
<tsdgeos> i saw :)
<tsdgeos> elopio: so basically we still don't know why and how to fix the other 2 AP fails, right?
<elopio> tsdgeos: right. But I understand from your recent messages that you now have access to a maguro, right?
<tsdgeos> kind of yes
<tsdgeos> i'll take care of it
<tsdgeos> will ping you if need help
<tsdgeos> elopio: or maybe, let's both try to get something out of it if you can get davmor2 or rsalveti to give you another maguro
<davmor2> tsdgeos, kgunn, elopio: what's needed on what now save me digging into a lot of backscroll
<tsdgeos> so if one fails the other gets it to work
<tsdgeos> we need to be able to land
<kgunn> davmor2: sorry...
<tsdgeos> davmor2: is there any chance you can give ssh to elopio in a maguro so he can debug the AP failures we're having in unity8?
<kgunn> davmor2: we're trying to determine what remains an unknown on the AP failures
<xnox> josepht: thanks for that. There are a few other autopilot jobs that need a re-kick now that it's correctly configured:
<xnox> https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/trunk-add-output_stream_tests/+merge/204793
<xnox> https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot/fix_deprecate_pick_app_launcher/+merge/202784
<xnox> https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/trunk-fix-functional-tests/+merge/205512
<elopio> I didn't know rsalveti could give access to maguros. rsalveti, how does that work? I could use one.
<xnox> https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot/fix_1275913_launch/+merge/204815
<xnox> https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/trunk-add-unit-test-coverage/+merge/205517
<rsalveti> elopio: sure, with system-image as rw I'd guess?
<kgunn> davmor2: basically those 2 AP failures are the current landing process log jam....unity8, and then mir is also help up due to that...etc
<rsalveti> elopio: which image as well?
<davmor2> kgunn, tsdgeos, elopio: ah right is this what we started digging into on Friday night?
<elopio> davmor2: yes, before you left on friday, I thought you could reproduce it. What I would love is to see a video from it failing.
<josepht> xnox: sure, is just the autopilot-ci job enough or do you need autopilot-1.4-ci as well?  the second seems to fail a lot.
<elopio> tsdgeos: are we seeing the error in the latest image too? Or which image should I get?
<xnox> josepht: the autopilot-1.4-ci is obsolete, and shouldn't be used any more.
<xnox> josepht: just autopilot-ci please.
<tsdgeos> elopio: no idea :D
<josepht> xnox: okay
<tsdgeos> elopio: i'm just trying to get it to fail now
<davmor2> elopio: is there a way to run just the one test?  Other wise there is no way I can grab it.  elopio I don't think the video capture will work on maguro for the same reason that the screenshot doesn't
<elopio> rsalveti: the most recent image please.
<rsalveti> alright, flashing
<elopio> davmor2: yes, you can run only one with phablet-test-run test unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators.DashEmulatorTestCase.test_open_applications_scope
<davmor2> elopio: right give me a couple of minutes I'll see what I can rig up
<elopio> davmor2: and if it happens every time, maybe you can record it with a camera? Maybe I'm asking too much :)
<davmor2> elopio: no that is what I was going to do
<elopio> davmor2: thanks!
<davmor2> elopio: hmmm hang on phone doesn't seem to be accepting charge give me about 10 minutes to remove the battery and get a small amount of charge in it.
<elopio> davmor2: sure. We'll try to gather more information from our side.
<psivaa> sil2100: so, i'm going out for lunch... one thing that we could do is to flash image 169 to see if this issue is there. and then upgrade the packages one by one to see if the issue pops up.
<psivaa> sil2100: but that will take quite a lot of time..
<josepht> xnox: I've re-kicked the autopilot-ci job for all of those MPs
<xnox> josepht: thanks!
<davmor2> elopio: I'm guessing this isn't the right response http://paste.ubuntu.com/6909483/ :D
<elopio> davmor2: that means it didn't find the test.
<elopio> davmor2: do you have unity8-autopilot installed on the phone?
<elopio> well, that's not a phone.
<davmor2> elopio: hmmm I bet had to the reinstall it to test 170.  I'll grab the stuff again D'oh
<elopio> davmor2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1278462
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1278462 in Autopilot "Test runner should report an error when no tests where found" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> psivaa: ouch...
<sil2100> psivaa: how often can you reproduce the problem locally on the device?
<sil2100> psivaa: and, is it also possible to encounter the problem during normal usage?
<sil2100> bfiller: hello!
<sil2100> bfiller: even though it doesn't seem to be caused by any of the changes you and your team made, we seem to have a problem with one of dialer-app's AP tests since some images
<sil2100> bfiller: psivaa tried bisecting which package could have caused this failure to appear, but we seem to not have much luck with that
<bfiller> sil2100: crashes still? probably the same mir bug
<sil2100> bfiller: could you have someone investigate this failure here? http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/173:20140210:20140115.1/6527/dialer_app/756161/
<bfiller> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> bfiller: not the crash thing sadly, something new - seems like a problem with hangup
<sil2100> bfiller: from what I know the test failure is reproducible (but not always)
<sil2100> psivaa mentioned that he usually required some re-runs of the test to get the failure
<sil2100> bfiller: thanks!
<davmor2> elopio: okay this is getting frustrating now I can run phablet-test-run -n -p unity8-autopilot unity8 and that runs fine if I run phablet-test-run test unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators.DashEmulatorTestCase.test_open_applications_scope I get the 0 tests run
<davmor2> elopio: and I have unity8 listed in the the /home/phablet/autopilot dir
<elopio> davmor2: let me double check the module path.
<davmor2> elopio: will do
<elopio> unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators.DashEmulatorTestCase.test_open_applications_scope
<elopio> seems correct, that's what I've been running.
<elopio> davmor2: but, I have run the single test 20 times without failures, on this magic rsalveti's maguro.
<elopio> I'm trying to run the whole suite now to see if it's because there's a test war.
<elopio> davmor2: oh, you have an extra "test" on your command
<elopio> phablet-test-run -n unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators.DashEmulatorTestCase.test_open_applications_scope
<davmor2> elopio: thanks
<davmor2> elopio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6909764/ note the last one
<davmor2> elopio: not sure why they are so vastly different in times
<elopio> davmor2: yes, I'm looking that here too.
<elopio> according to tsdgeos, the device can get busy and it takes a lot of time to settle.
<davmor2> elopio: yeah only on a full test run there is no settle time
<tsdgeos> i may be lying :D
<davmor2> tsdgeos: ^
<tsdgeos> yes i've seen that too
<tsdgeos> honestly it's not what bothers me
<tsdgeos> if you add some prints
<tsdgeos> you'll see it's at the end
<tsdgeos> it's not what's causing this problem
<asac> sil2100: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140208.changes thats the changes that made the dialer_app problem firs tappear, right?
<asac> and we cant reproduce at all?
<ogra_> asac, thats not clear
<asac> ogra_: i dont see it before int he results
<ogra_> asac, psivaa rolled back piece by pice of any phone related packages since 20140206
<asac> oh wait
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140207.1.changes that one seems to have ti
<ogra_> there were a few images where everything was broken
<davmor2> elopio: off hand do you know what the test is looking for to confirm that the screen is now on the applications page?
 * ogra_ needs to re-locate for meeting, one sec
<asac> ogra_: on 7 (with .1) it was green
<asac> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/169:20140207:20140115.1/6492/
<asac> there were crashes though
<asac> psivaa: there?
<psivaa> asac: yep, just came back from lunch
<asac> kk
<psivaa> and reading the backlog
<asac> psivaa: the bisecting for dialer-app regression failed or you still have options to try out?
<psivaa> asac: not in terms of reverting packages.
<asac> psivaa: so you reverted everything and the issue was still there?
<ogra_> asac, on 7 ?
<psivaa> asac: yea, reverted everything that we thought might cause the issue, but the issue is still there
<ogra_> asac,  the last green image was 6.1
<asac> ogra_: 6.2 also had a green dialer-app
<asac> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/168:20140206.2:20140115.1/6487/
<asac> with crashes, but still
<sil2100> The problem is that even when it was green, the issue could still have been there
<psivaa> asac: not really knowing when this was introduced is making decision difficult
<sil2100> As the problem is not reproducible in 100%
<ogra_> asac, after 6.1 (167) there were several images that were so broken that you cant take any results serious)
<asac> so i guess
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140207.changes
<elopio> davmor2: it waits until the current index is the previous index + 1
<asac> ogra_: 168 above has green dialer-app
<sil2100> I flashed my phone and will try investigating a bit further
<ogra_> asac, ignore 168 and 169 please
<asac> ogra_: why? they are green :)
<asac> on dialer-app
<asac> so 170 is the first to show this problem
<ogra_> asac, there were low level issues, i wouldnt take any of the tests serious on these images
<asac> ogra_: well, i think a green can be taken into account
<asac> low level issues might invalidate a red
<asac> but not a green :)
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140207.changes
<asac> psivaa: did you work against 170 and backed out the ones fromt he changes in the line above?
<ogra_> asac,  we went through the phone related packages, he tested while backing them out one by one
<psivaa> asac: i worked with 173 and reverted packages
<ogra_> (back to 07)
<asac> psivaa: try start from 170 ... and revert the few from above
<asac> most likely telephony-service :)
<asac> 169 as green on dialer app
<ogra_> tried already
<asac> 170 had the same issue we see
<sil2100> Looking at the failure right now
<ogra_> was my first shot too :)
<asac> maybe there was confusion or a mistake
<psivaa> asac: ack, will do that. in the meeting and once this is over i'll install 170 and try
<davmor2> elopio: so why would the test suddenly take nearly 4 times as long to run  :/
<tsdgeos> no didrocks?
<asac> tsdgeos: what do you need?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: no, he's on holidays
<asac> sil is here for you
<sil2100> bfiller: any luck regarding the issue?
<tsdgeos> sil2100: so about the failing AP tests for the unity8 silo
<bfiller> sil2100: boiko is looking at it, no update yet
<tsdgeos> sil2100: i can make them fail without any of the MPs from that silo
<sil2100> tsdgeos: oh oh! Did you manage to reproduce it?
<tsdgeos> sil2100: so they were already broken
<sil2100> tsdgeos: yes, we know
<tsdgeos> do you?
<tsdgeos> ok
<sil2100> tsdgeos: that's why we don't want to land anything until it's fixed
<tsdgeos> i thought we were blocking because it was a regression
<asac> sil2100: when did that rregress?
<tsdgeos> but it's not a regression
<sil2100> tsdgeos: Didier's point is: no new landings of unity8 as long as it's not fixed, as it seems to have regressed in one of the earlier landings
<tsdgeos> it's just an unstable test
<asac> tsdgeos: it probably regressed last week sometimes
<tsdgeos> sil2100: that's bad point
<tsdgeos> it's new tests
<tsdgeos> nothing regressed
<tsdgeos> it's just that CI doesn't run galaxy nexus
<tsdgeos> so nothing runs those tests
<asac> tsdgeos: maybe you are talking about something different?
<asac> sil2100: ?
<tsdgeos> except the ultra blocker silo thing
<tsdgeos> i'm talking about
<tsdgeos> "2 test failures on maguro that we need to understand:
<tsdgeos> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/167:20140206.1:20140115.1/6480/unity8-autopilot/741839/
<tsdgeos> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/168:20140206.2:20140115.1/6490/unity8-autopilot/744272/"
<tsdgeos> that the ci train document mentions
<tsdgeos> if you say we can't merge new stuff until those tests don't fail anymore
<asac> sil2100: can you check that those never succeeded and are new? if so, it might be indeed not right to block on them
<tsdgeos> asac: they do succeed
<tsdgeos> eventually
<tsdgeos> i mean i run it 10 times in a loop
<asac> sure
<tsdgeos> it succeeds aroud 50%
<asac> thats not the point :)
<tsdgeos> the point is
<asac> tsdgeos: when were they introduced?
<tsdgeos> that it may have succeed in an earlier run
<tsdgeos> and you'll claim "look they worked"
<tsdgeos> and i'll claim "they worked the same they work now :D"
<asac> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/169:20140207:20140115.1/6491/unity8-autopilot/
<tsdgeos> we were just lucky
<asac> tsdgeos: are they in there at all?
<tsdgeos> one is old
<tsdgeos> so yes it is there
<tsdgeos> the other let me check
<asac> tsdgeos: which one is old?
<tsdgeos> yes it is there too
<tsdgeos> the hud_click_one
<sil2100> tsdgeos: do you know why this test is so flacky then? You think it can be fixed?
<asac> cant find the string :/
<asac> cant find "click_one"
<tsdgeos> asac: sorry unity8.shell.tests.test_hud.TestHud.test_hide_hud_click
<tsdgeos> sil2100: i think it can be fixed, yes
<tsdgeos> sil2100: i am not sure it is worth doing the effort of fixing them *now*
<asac> tsdgeos: check if you can find this happening regularly in the past https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-maguro-smoke-unity8-autopilot/
<asac> tsdgeos: if its flaky it should have been there a few time in that list
<sil2100> tsdgeos: I just looked at maguro results from the past weeks and I didn't see these tests failing, so we had to be *really* lucky before ;)
<asac> tsdgeos: did you figure why they fail?
<ogra_> asac, just an observation, but between the dialer-app working and it failing there was the utah change ...
<asac> doanac: what changed in utah?
<sil2100> ogra_: but it fails also on local devices
<tsdgeos> asac: no, if i had figured why they fail i'd be fixing them and not arguing here :)
<tsdgeos> sil2100: true
<asac> tsdgeos: so the way of htinking is that on maguro you see nasty stuff that will strike us later. hence its very valuble to check them out if they are reproducible right now
<asac> e.g. if its non-hw related races
<asac> you certainly want to get rid of them
<asac> ogra_: do you know what changed?
<ogra_> asac, note that the test links have different names between 169 and 170
<tsdgeos> asac: i can reproduce them now, i also have 13 branches landing that are starting to conflict amonst themselves
<tsdgeos> so it'd be helpful if we could land them
<sil2100> ogra_: you talking about the dialer-app failure now?
<tsdgeos> but if you guys are blocking until we get that test fixed
<ogra_> asac, nope, i see that it seems to have gotten a lot more reliable ... zero change images come out with the same results now
<asac> tsdgeos: if you land your branches how do the APs look?
<tsdgeos> we'll get it fixed
<asac> tsdgeos: did you run every AP
<asac> ?
<ogra_> sil2100, yes
<asac> and you get exactly this 1 failyre only?
<tsdgeos> asac: you get the same errors
<sil2100> ogra_: you think it might be caused by utah?
<asac> tsdgeos: did you test all APs on mako?
<tsdgeos> asac: i mean, isn't that what the silo does?
<doanac> asac: utah hasn't changed. we stopped using utah over the weekend and use phablet-test-run directly now for autopilot tests
<asac> tsdgeos: the silo does not test anything
<asac> tsdgeos: you are supposed to test stuff that is in there
<tsdgeos> asac: ah ok
<asac> :)
<sil2100> ogra_: since as I mentioned before, it's reproducible on local devices - but I might misunderstand your point ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, not sure, i'm just seeing that between dialer-app passing and dialer-app failing there was the change
<tsdgeos> asac: anyway yes, i've run all the stuff on my nexus4 and nothing fails
<sil2100> ogra_: since the test fails on my mako every time I run it
<ogra_> sil2100, in 169 the test is called dialer-app-autopilot, in 170 it is just named dialer-app
<asac> tsdgeos: not even the dialer_app?
<asac> tsdgeos: seems you didnt test enough then :)
<asac> tsdgeos: unity8 needs all APs run
<asac> from apps etc.
<tsdgeos> asac: ok
<tsdgeos> i'm bailing out from here
<tsdgeos> i'm not even the lander of my team
<tsdgeos> and i'm not going to run the dialer_app tests for fun
<asac> kgunn: we need  alnder
<ogra_> sil2100, right, i didnt mean to say there must be a connection between the failure and the utah change, i just pbserved that it happened exactly when the failing started
<sil2100> hmmm
<asac> tsdgeos: unity is a big beast that has impacted lots of apps etc.
<tsdgeos> because you know it's the dialer team that should be running the dialer tests
<tsdgeos> not me
<asac> tsdgeos: hence unity landings need to run all or most of app tests ... so we protect the folks that have green app tests
<tsdgeos> asac: i'd like to see an example of when unity8 broke any app
<asac> tsdgeos: ask bfiller :)
<tsdgeos> no, i'm asking you since it's you that are arguing it did
<tsdgeos> and i really have a hard time seeing how we can break apps
<tsdgeos> we can break apps not starting, i can take that
<asac> its accumulated intrinsic know how/best practices we got from doing these landings for many month
<asac> can be revisited
<tsdgeos> ok
<ogra_> tsdgeos, you could put the panel to the bottom, suddnely all taps the AP test generates would be off by a margin
<tsdgeos> i'm back to fixing the tests
<tsdgeos> ogra_: that only would happen if the ap tests were crap
<ogra_> unity8 will not break apps, but it can break AP tests
<tsdgeos> with hardcoded numbers
<tsdgeos> it's not *my* issue at all if someone elses tests are crap
<ogra_> well, you will be the first go-to person since your change exposed it
<bfiller> tsdgeos: this bug breaks the dialer - if the shell (or mir) crashes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/+bug/1240400
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1240400 in mir (Ubuntu) "dialer-app crashed with SIGSEGV in __GI___pthread_mutex_lock()" [Critical,Triaged]
<ogra_> doesdnt mean it is your fault indeed :)
<kgunn> josepht: ping
<tsdgeos> bfiller: that's mir crashing yes
<josepht> kgunn: hi, what's up?
<rsalveti> tsdgeos: asac: so what is the real blocker here, just the dialer-app?
<kgunn> josepht: how are you?
<rsalveti> while I understand we want to fix the maguro issues, they are not regressions
<ogra_> rsalveti, just ...
<tsdgeos> rsalveti: honestly, i don't have a clue what the blocker is
<kgunn> josepht: hey, we're seeing a sudden trend in ci runs
<kgunn> for mir, they are starting to time out
<rsalveti> and blocking a new landing causes way more issues than first trying to fix the "regressions" we had for maguro
<kgunn> wondering if something changed on the ci infra end of things
<kgunn> josepht: e.g. like https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-builder-trusty-armhf/415/consoleText
<josepht> kgunn: let me do some digging
<kgunn> josepht: thanks...
<asac> rsalveti: no, we have maguro regressions that someone should confirm are a) really no regression or b) are understood to be hardware related (e.g. nothing general in our software stack)
<ogra_> rsalveti, what are these regressions ?
<kgunn> josepht: one other piece of info from history...
<asac> rsalveti: i couldnt confirm a) from looking at the past runs
<kgunn> francis gave us a dedicated host previously when this was happening a bunch
<ogra_> we have five test failures ... pretty much the same ones we have all the time
<rsalveti> asac: if I understood correctly tsdgeos said that those failures were already happening before, and not related with the silo
<rsalveti> oh, ok then
<ogra_> yeah
<kgunn> josepht: after he did that those problems went away...i wonder if maybe we're back to "gen-pop"
<sil2100> It's for didrocks and/or asac to decide whether we unblock or not
<rsalveti> ogra_: asac: and who is looking at the dialer-app regression?
<ogra_> rsalveti, everyone it seems
<ogra_> (see backlog of the last hours)
<rsalveti> alright :-)
<bfiller> rsalveti: if you guys are talking about the one failed autopilot test in the nightly smoke test, my team is looking at it
<ogra_> rsalveti, the issue is that we cant really pin it to one specific landing
<rsalveti> bfiller: cool
<ogra_> rsalveti, i thinnk psivaa is currently trying with a different image and different roll-backs ... but that will take time
<josepht> fginther: is what kgunn is referring to above with the timeouts related to what you worked on on Friday?
<bfiller> rsalveti: don't think it's critical or should be a blocker, but whatever. a failed test is a failed test. works fine manually
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, might be just better to have someone from bfiller's team to look for a fix instead
<rsalveti> instead of reverting tons of stuff to try to find the culprit one
<rsalveti> as that's really painful
<bfiller> are we talking about this? http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/173:20140210:20140115.1/6527/dialer_app/756161/
<kgunn> asac: ogra_ rsalveti : i (tried to :) read most of the backlog....so basically AP failures on maguro were there before, but now dialer app has a new failure ?
<sil2100> rsalveti: that's what I did
<ogra_> rsalveti, ++
<bfiller> ???
<ogra_> kgunn, dialer-app has developed a failure over the weekend
<sil2100> rsalveti: once I noticed bfiller online, I poked him about the problem - we couldn't do it earlier because he wasn't around, so psivaa was doing bisection of packages
<rsalveti> right, awesome then
<rsalveti> bfiller will fix it ;-)
<ogra_> kgunn, the maguro failures are always around 5 (+/-2)
<kgunn> ogra_: ack... i see now
<sil2100> I'm sure he will, there's no task their team can't handle ;)
 * psivaa is just installing 170 on a mako
<kgunn> ogra_: right...so tsdgeos is focused on trying to fix those
<sil2100> davmor2: hi!
<davmor2> sil2100: hello
<ogra_> kgunn, i would say as long as your tests dont expose a signficantly different result to the last image test on http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/ your landing should be fine
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> we should define that in some policy :)
<ogra_> so people can be pointed to it
<asac> kgunn: noone showed me that the maguro AP failres were there before
<asac> kgunn: i ddont see any data in our test log indicating that thats the case
<asac> but you guys can show me :)
<ogra_> asac, see http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/
 * kgunn just remains silent
<asac> ogra_: i looked through them
<ogra_> maguro always varies around 5-7 test failures
<ogra_> since like forever
<asac> ogra_: wello, we talk about specific tests here
<asac> ogra_: the new unity8 ones
<asac> ogra_: those have never shown up before in the whole history that i can see
<ogra_> if the failures kgunn see are identical with the ones on the dashboard i'd say all is fine
<asac> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-maguro-smoke-unity8-autopilot/
<ogra_> if they vary thats indeed different
<asac> in general i agree with what you say
<asac> however, there is risk that we accumulate new issues in the same part
<asac> without seeing
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/173:20140210:20140115.1/6529/unity8/
<asac> and people still claim its old issues
<ogra_> that has one failure
<asac> so i would like to undersand that claim
<fginther> josepht, kunn, I don't think this is related to any recent changes, the armhf builds have always been in 'gen-pop'. There has been more armhf builds lately which may be dragging down the build speeds.
<asac> ogra_: yes, thats a pretty new image
<ogra_> asac, it wasnt clear to me that we talk about one single test run and not the whole suite
<asac> right
<asac> ogra_: they say this particular test (which happens daily now) is not new
<ogra_> against the whole suite there are always 5-7 failures on maguro ... in random places
<asac> which can be right, but i just dont see them failing looking back :)
<fginther> josepht, kgunn, I'm in the process of getting a few more armhf machines update to saucy, until then, I'll increase the timeout to at least avoid the failures
<ogra_> unity8 only is a different thing
<kgunn> alan_g: ^ bummer
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/172:20140209:20140115.1/6520/unity8/
<ogra_> that one has two
<josepht> fginther: ack, thanks
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/171:20140208:20140115.1/6511/ has two as well
<alan_g> kgunn: yes, waiting for more than 2 hrs for a CI build is a PITA
<ogra_> and the last image dropped to one unity8 failure on maguro
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<asac> kgunn: so lets talk again about your silo :)
<asac> kgunn: what we need at minimum to go forward (ignoreing the maguro) is to be sure that you see exactly the same errors as on the dashboard
<davmor2> ogra_, kgunn, sil2100, asac: is it worth doing a comparison between maguro and mako.  If maguro fails and mako passes we look into the issue but don't hold up promotion and then if maguro and mako both fail a test we look at that being a blocker and really dig into that.  Maguro seems to have so many faults with hardware that it could just be that some of the time
<rsalveti> iirc the new errors are all maguro specific
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> rsalveti: one is mako specific ;) The dialer-app test failure
<rsalveti> right, not this one :-)
<ogra_> davmor2, right, but this is about landing and doing tests before actually getting a package in the archive
<ogra_> davmor2, i.e. running the unity8 tests on a new unity8 package before it gets in
<sil2100> davmor2: btw. are you free now for some dogfooding?
<asac> kgunn: can you show up on the landing team call in 20?
<ogra_> he usually does anyway :)
<asac> so we can sort this out?
<kgunn> asac: if course
<asac> ah good
<asac> i will be there
<asac> and sell blank landing approvals :)
<asac> lol
<ogra_> uuuh, manager participation
<asac> i take bitcoins through private channels :)
<rsalveti> asac: can you invite me as well?
<kgunn> asac: are you money laundering :)
<asac> rsalveti: done
<davmor2> sil2100: I can be on what 173 or is there a new image landing?
<rsalveti> asac: thanks
<ogra_> kgunn, nah, he is monbey dry cleaning :)
<ogra_> *money
<asac> kgunn: lol
<asac> not yet
<sil2100> davmor2: 173 is fine
<ogra_> davmor2, with all that back and forth i think we'll not have a new image before 3am UTC
<sil2100> davmor2: since I'd like to maybe promote it if bfiller finds a fix for the test failure
<davmor2> sil2100: ah what a wishful thinking man ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: It's nice to optimism :)
<ogra_> davmor2, hey, bfiller's team is cool, they'll find a fix fast ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: Every team is awesome here :P  It's just if it is the maguro tests they are trying to fix we are not having much joy reproducing them :)
<ogra_> davmor2, nah it is the dialer-app issue
<sil2100> tsdgeos: hey, so hm, after some discussion with asac, I'm willing to unblock unity8 if you guys promise to try and fix the flacky unity8 tests on maguro in the nearest landings
<bfiller> ogra_: so far I can't even reproduce the issue on mako, have run the tests like 5 times
<davmor2> ogra_: oh the real issue, oh well that is fixable I'm sure :)
<sil2100> bfiller: uh
<ogra_> bfiller, hmm, well ... as i stated before (even though this might be a complete coincidence) between http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/169:20140207:20140115.1/6492/ and http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/170:20140207.1:20140115.1/6500/ the test infra was upgraded (note the different test names)
<ogra_> bfiller, and that seems when the failure started ... but as i said, could be just coincidence
<ogra_> bfiller, i think psivaa could reproduce it somehow
<sil2100> bfiller: I can reproduce it everytime on my mako
<sil2100> MismatchError: '0612302' != u''
<bfiller> sil2100: with build 173?
<sil2100> bfiller: yes, I just flashed my device
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/173:20140210:20140115.1/6527/dialer_app/756161/
<ogra_> thats the dialer-app test from 173
<bfiller> sil2100: just did the same and ran successfully, now rebooting and trying again. must be a race
<bfiller> will figure it out
<sil2100> hmm
<ogra_> plars, doanac, could we probably have only one single entry per logfile on the test results scrolling down on http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/173:20140210:20140115.1/6527/dialer_app/756161/ looks pretty weird
<bfiller> boiko: just flashed 173 on nexus4 and autopilot running fine for me, wondering if the notification for an end call is getting in the way of the test and it's a race condition
<boiko> bfiller: that might be, om26er also reported that
<boiko> bfiller: I will remove those anyways, as the design has changed
<doanac> ogra_: hmm. i thought i'd fixed that.
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> fix harder :)
<ogra_> no biggie indeed ... not having logs at all would be worse
<doanac> ogra_: yeah. i guess its just fixed for the "testsuite": http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/173:20140210:20140115.1/6527/dialer_app/ not the test-case
<bfiller> boiko: weird I can't reproduce. which package would need to be updated to get rid of the notifications?
<doanac> ogra_: you are referring to all the artifacts showing up, correct?
<boiko> bfiller: telephony-service
<ogra_> doanac, exactly
<doanac> ogra_: ack. i'll work up a fix. thanks for noticing!
<ogra_> doanac, btw, nice work, it seems to be way more reliable (zero chnage images suddenly have the same results on first run etc)
<boiko> bfiller: I'm flashing the device right now to test
<asac> cyphermox_: will you be in the call in 5?
<doanac> ogra_: thanks. it took a lot of work in spare time to convert thing over :)
<om26er> boiko, its a race you may need to run the suite multiple times
<ogra_> you should do that in paid time really :)
<boiko> bfiller: ^
<cyphermox_> asac: I am supposed to be off today, just happen to be looking at IRC :)
<asac> sil2100: ^^
<sil2100> heh, my device has to be really racy, as it fails every time here ;p
<ogra_> cyphermox_, look away then !!!
<asac> cyphermox_: that eliminates our hopes to do an aggressive landing move tonight
<sil2100> Oh crap
<bfiller> sil2100: it's weird, still no failures for me
<cyphermox_> sil2100: we discussed this on thu or fri
<sil2100> asac: well, I think tonight it might not be needed
<asac> k
<cyphermox_> asac: what do you want to land? maybe there's a way to do it anyway
<sil2100> asac: let's wait for tomorrow with the aggression - I mean, let's kick the image with new AP in the morning
<asac> kk
<sil2100> cyphermox_: will you be on tomorrow?
<asac> sil2100: sounds good
<cyphermox_> sil2100: no, wednesday
<bfiller> sil2100, asac : bottom line - the failure seems to be occuring because of a notification that was added when a call ends, and that interferes with autopilot depending on timing
<bfiller> so it's a test bug, not a functional bug
<ogra_> yay
<cyphermox_> sil2100: I will likely be online though, so don't hesistate to ask me for packaging reviews if needed
<sil2100> bfiller: \o/
<bfiller> asac, sil2100 : we plan to remove the notification anyway because design wants it removed now
<psivaa> bfiller: how was that introduced ?
<asac> bfiller: what would have to land for removing those?
<psivaa> i mean the failure is quite recent
<bfiller> asac: a new telephony-service
<rsalveti> awesome
<bfiller> psivaa: telephony-service last week
<asac> see :)
<asac> i knew it :)
<rsalveti> then we can speed up landings today still
<asac> bfiller: did you back that out and it went away? :)
<bfiller> asac: I can't repro it in the first case honestly
<bfiller> it's a race
<bfiller> but that is the problem
<bfiller> it never failed during our landing testing either
<asac> psivaa: can you confirm? you seem to be able to reproduce this dialer issue
<asac> just backout the telephony-service... then it shoudl be gone
<asac> bfiller: its odd.,..
<ogra_> it isnt
<ogra_> that was the first thing we backed out
<asac> bfiller: ^^
<psivaa> asac: just running the test for the first time after 170 install and was able to see the failure. now i'll revert telephony and see if that goes
<asac> ogra_: maybe you did a mistake?
<asac> or just an oversight?
<asac> psivaa: thanks!
<ogra_> asac, psivaa did the test
<om26er> sil2100, psivaa where to find the failing dialer-app test log ?
<ogra_> om26er, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/173:20140210:20140115.1/6527/dialer_app/756161/
<bfiller> asac, ogra_ : telephony-service was released on Feb 6th: 0.1+14.04.20140206-0ubuntu1
<asac> bfiller: ack. thats the one that landed first in 170
<ogra_> bfiller, right and it entered the image friday morning http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140207.changes
<ogra_> (which was image 170)
<om26er> this one is different
<om26er> boiko, I have seen this as well, it happens when the page title is not updated, thats probably due to a hang phonesim thing we use for fake calling
<ogra_> om26er, well, it is the one that is reliably showing since friday
<tsdgeos> sil2100: asac: great, that's good. i'll ask mzanetti to do the landing since he's a trained-lander
<ogra_> (and currently blocking landing)
<boiko> om26er: hmm, ok, as soon as the device finishes flashing I will debug this further
<rsalveti> tsdgeos: so can we say that the landing-4 was fully tested then?
<tsdgeos> rsalveti: honestly, i can't say, it was Saviq doing landing-4
<rsalveti> or should we wait mzanetti to publish his test results
<tsdgeos> if the only two problems were the tests listen in there, yes we can
<rsalveti> right, as he's gone we need someone to sign for it, just not sure who yet
<tsdgeos> otherwise, not sure
<tsdgeos> rsalveti: i'd say mzanetti
<tsdgeos> he's having dinner, but said he'd be back
<rsalveti> great
<bfiller> sil2100: can you run this test and tell me what happens on the screen? does it never get to the live call page?
<bfiller> dialer_app.tests.test_calls.TestCalls.test_outgoing_answer_local_hangup
<bfiller> as I can't make it fail
<bfiller> om26er: ^^^^
<om26er> bfiller, the title stays blank, the live call page does open
<om26er> bfiller, reboot the phone, I mostly get it to fail on clean boots
<bfiller> om26er: does the call duration update or stay on 00:00
<om26er> bfiller, I believe it stays at 00:00 sil2100 is that right ?
<om26er> I am updating the phone as well to check
<sil2100> bfiller: one moment, on a meeting
<bfiller> ogra_: has ofono-phonesim* been upgraded recently?
<ogra_> bfiller, i dont think so
<ogra_> bfiller, last upload way jan 8
<ogra_> *was
<bfiller> ogra_: ok
<psivaa> first run after reverting telephony-service on 170 was successful, running a couple of more times to confirm
<asac> psivaa: cool
<asac> psivaa: can you try the same on the latest image? just to confirm that there is no other issue hidden underneath
<psivaa> asac: ack, once confirming that revert on 170 works, i'll go back to 173 although i did that before as the first attempt.
<asac> psivaa: right. sounds good
<om26er> bfiller, hey, there are two issues, the more apparent one can be fixed in a single line:
<om26er> self.assertThat(lcp.title, Equals(number))
<om26er> self.assertThat(lcp.title, Eventually(Equals(number)))
<asac> psivaa: yeah, might be just a mistake or something or we really grew another regression in the same spot
<sil2100> bfiller: ok, trying to run it and see what's on the screen
<om26er> the other is a race and happens very less often
<psivaa> asac: ack
<sil2100> om26er: ok, the dialer-app test fails when the state is still in 'calling'
<boiko> om26er: nice catch on this one, I will fix it
<om26er> sil2100, yeah, that will be fixed with the above change
<sil2100> \o/
<bfiller> om26er: is the other race due to the notification?
<om26er> bfiller, yes, probably
<davmor2> sil2100: maguro finally finished flashing dialer app works fine from what I can see
<bfiller> sil2100: can you confirm that changing line 178 of test_calls.py to self.assertThat(lcp.title, Eventually(Equals(number))) fixes your failure?
<sil2100> bfiller: doing that, just need to finish restarting my phone
<bfiller> sil2100: cool thanks
<sil2100> bfiller: fixes ;)
<bfiller> sil2100: great, om26er nice catch there. boiko please submit and MR and we can get this released
<boiko> bfiller: yep
<om26er> great ;)
<boiko> bfiller: sil2100: om26er: is there a bug reported on this problem? just to reference it
<bfiller> boiko: let me file one
<boiko> bfiller: thanks
<bfiller> boiko: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1278519
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1278519 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "autopilot test failure on live call view" [Undecided,New]
<boiko> bfiller: thanks
<davmor2> sil2100: tea has been called back in 30
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, thanks! The test results look good so far
<psivaa> bfiller: ogra_: asac: so now we are running the tests using phablet-test-run and dont use utah to run autopilot tests individually so the timing related issues are more visible.
<bfiller> psivaa: that's good for sure, but it still didn't fail for me using phablet-test-run or autopilot directly but I guess it's not an environment issue, rather a poorly writtent test
<psivaa> so even after reverting telephony-service on 170 i see the failures when running using the latest method of running the test
<bfiller> psivaa: turns out the failure is not because of telephony-service
<psivaa> bfiller: ohh. did i fail to read the backlog
<bfiller> psivaa: it's this: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/dialer-app/fix_test_calls/+merge/205636
<boiko> sil2100: I have submitted an MR, just waiting for jenkins to run it to fill the ckecklist
<bfiller> sil2100: MR is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/dialer-app/fix_test_calls/+merge/205636
<psivaa> bfiller: boiko ack, thanks
<sil2100> bfiller, boiko: thanks guys! Could you set up a landing for that? I'll assign a silo then straight away :)
<bfiller> sil2100: yup
<bfiller> sil2100: done
<sil2100> bfiller: thanks, let me assign a slot
<om26er> sil2100, I have a new source that I want to add to CI and at the same time get it uploaded to ubuntu universe, I can do the former part, who to contact about the latter ?
<bfiller> sil2100: I started the build, going to lunch now. can test when I get back (like 1 hr)
<sil2100> om26er: you mean the ubuntu-integration-tests?
<om26er> sil2100, yes
<sil2100> bfiller: excellent, I'll inform Robert to keep a look at this silo
<sil2100> om26er: ok, so we can try doing that normally, we can add it to the CITrain and push it to the archive
<sil2100> (I'll try doing that tomorrow)
<om26er> sil2100, that sounds great, thanks
<sil2100> ogra_: can you ACK 2 packaging changes for me ;) ?
<sil2100> Seem trivial
<ogra_> show me
<sil2100> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-001-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-keyboard_0.0.0+14.04.20140207-0ubuntu1.diff <- bamf dependency removed (in CMake it seems to be removed as well, and builds!)
<sil2100> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-001-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-sound_12.10.2+14.04.20140207-0ubuntu1.diff <- a new Recommends, changelog sounds legit
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, was that second one discussed with the desktop team ... i.e. seb128 ?
<ogra_> sil2100,  adding that recommends means pavucontrol by default on all desktop installs
<ogra_> sil2100,  the first one is fine
<ogra_> sil2100, for the second one i'd like to defer to a desktop team member, that seems very intrusive
<sil2100> ogra_: not sure, let me dig deeper - it's a |, so it shouldn't be as long as others are visible
<sil2100> ogra_: ah, seb acked it
<sil2100> ogra_: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-sound/trunk.14.04/revision/411 <- approved by Sebastien
<ogra_> ok,. then ack from me too
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> phew, dodged a bullet here
<sil2100> Since this way we're not responsible for anything being broken now ;D
<ogra_> haha
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, so, it seems that the image is fine so far, so let's promote #173!
<sil2100> robru: morning :)
<sil2100> robru: I have some missions for you today o/
<robru> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> robru: let me just finish writing the e-mail
<robru> sil2100, no worries
<davmor2> sil2100: they look good so far :)]
<sil2100> ogra_: whenever you're ready press the promote button!
<ogra_> yeah yeah ... already running ...
<ogra_> takes a while :)
<om26er> cihelp if there is no launchpad project for a source package and only a lp branch, can it be added to cupstream2distro-config for CI ?
<ogra_> === Image 173 Promoted ===
<sil2100> \o/
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> robru: ok, done
<robru> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> robru: soooo:
<sil2100> robru: could you make sure once the dialer-app landing from silo 007 is tested you release that?
<robru> sil2100, sure thing.
<sil2100> robru: same for the unity8 landing from silo 004
<robru> sil2100, alright, I'll keep an eye
<sil2100> robru: try also finding a silo maybe for the platform-api landing from l63, I think this might be good to have an it's small (and I don't think we'll need to release platform-api anywhere else)
<sil2100> robru: you can also add one or two more landings silos if you want, just be sure that the component is no-risk and that we won't block anythin important ;)
<sil2100> robru: just don't assign mir for now!
<robru> sil2100, ok, no mir, sure.
<sil2100> robru: as it's an ABI break, so this locks up many silos at once
<robru> sil2100, ahhhh ok thanks
<sil2100> robru: unity-scope-scopes is +1'ed by seb and ready for release, but I don't know how to proceed with new pacakges in CITrain yet - not sure if the whitelist is updated and such
<sil2100> robru: so let's wait with that till tomorrow I guess
<sil2100> robru: anyway, thanks :)
<robru> sil2100, yeah, I saw that one. I guess we have to wait for didier to preNEW it
<sil2100> robru: I think seb just did it today, we asked about it and he said it's ok... but not sure if he did all the other manual stuff for preNEWing, like the whitelist and such
<sil2100> Not even sure if that's still used
<robru> sil2100, well what's the worst that can happen if I publish it? the archive robot won't copy it...
<sil2100> robru: right, but I won't sure if it won't leave the package in some strange transient state
<sil2100> But I guess not
<robru> sil2100, well the only "inconsistent state" it'll get is that citrain will say it's published, but it won't actually make it into the archive
<sil2100> robru: well, you can try publishing with 'ACK PACKAGING' later on I think, if it doesn't go through we'll check the code and try to proceed
<sil2100> Ok, time for me to EOD
<sil2100> See you tomorrow!
<om26er> fginther, I created a simple test job but its failing with https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-trusty-armhf/2788/console
<om26er> help ?
<boiko> psivaa: tests passed on dialer MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/dialer-app/fix_test_calls/+merge/205636
<fginther> om26er, yes, branches can be added, as long as the branch is owned by a team which ps-jenkins is a member
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<fginther> om26er, supply lp:ubuntu-autopilot-tests/ubuntu-integration-tests as the landing_candidate instead of the target_branch and it should build
<thomi> Mirv: hey - are you able to give me write access to the CI train self service SS please?
<om26er> fginther, trying that, triggered a rebuild
<psivaa> boiko: ack, does not look like that the tests are run in the MP is similar to what we run smoke now. but hope the test passes with the image
<psivaa> in smoke
<psivaa> boiko: i meant the way the tests are run ^
<boiko> psivaa: yeah, I have seen in the past tests that would pass in one and fail in another
<om26er> fginther, ps-jenkins is now added in the team that supervises that branch, can you add CI for that ?
<om26er> lp:ubuntu-autopilot-tests/ubuntu-integration-tests
<fginther> om26er, will add it to the list for today
<om26er> fginther, lastly, do you know why these tests are failing on otto ? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/2684/?
<ogra_> hmm sil2100 is gone
<ogra_> 173 doesnt actually look good on my mako
 * ogra_ has a completely hanging UI 
<fginther> om26er, is this error meaningful to you? ERROR content:49 - Could not add content object 'None' due to IO Error: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/log/syslog'
<ogra_> hmm, after a unity crash it seems to behave now
<om26er> fginther, not really, doesn't sound related to the tests, could be an environmental fault
<fginther> om26er, I'll add it to the pile, but probably won't be help to provide any further insight today. I've noticed that https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/dialer-app-ci/179/ passed just recently, possibly there is a fix that needs to be merged in
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<robru> bfiller, I published dialer-app. please merge & clean silo 7 once it hits the archive
<robru> bfiller, also history-service in silo 8.
<robru> sergiusens, assigned platform-api to silo 9, please build
<sergiusens> robru, thanks
<bregma> fginther, what's going on with the head/unity tests?
<cjohnston> bregma: link?
<fginther> cjohnston, we've been discussin in emal
<cjohnston> ack. nevermind :-)
<fginther> bregma, I've been running some single test suite experiments, the nvidia machine is passing a lot more tests then the intel one
<bregma> fginther, I was just wondering if you had some kind of idea about causes, since I see you've been doing what appear to be dark and ritualistic experiments
<fginther> bregma, should these machines have dual monitors?
<fginther> bregma, unfortunately the dark arts have not spoken to me today
<bregma> fginther, some times they do and sometimes they don't have dual monitors, which revealed latent bugs in our test code recently, so either *should* be OK
<fginther> bregma, I've also got a test in the queue to run the suites in a different order
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-02-11
<thomi> fginther: I just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1278659 - do I need to add any more info for you guys?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1278659 in Ubuntu CI Services "Please run the autopilot-qt autopilot test suite as part of CI" [Undecided,New]
 * Mirv relocates to Happy Hacking Day
 * Mirv thought yesterday's 14h Qt 5.2.1 hackathon would help a bit, now realizes that yes mkspecs directory _did_ move..
<sil2100> huh
 * sil2100 sees the smoketesting results for #174 and feels like smiling
<Mirv> sil2100: \o/
<popey> ooh
<popey> nice
<Mirv> that's so sweet color
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<jibel> is there any known issue with autopilot tests or phablet-test-run on mako #174?
<popey> Is it intentional that the order of the indicators has changed? http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-02-11-090252.png - used to be network first, now it's location/bluetooth first.
<psivaa> jibel: doesn't look like
<jibel> psivaa, I get tons of errors like
<jibel> sh: 1: gcc: not found
<jibel> dpkg-architecture: warning: couldn't determine gcc system type, falling back to default (native compilation)
<jibel> psivaa, then the screen is all black
<psivaa> jibel: those messages do appear but dont seem to impact the test results
<psivaa> jibel: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/29/consoleText
<sil2100> popey: not sure, I think we'll have to ask design - but it might have changed since we released indicators yesterday
<ogra_> popey, do they stay in that order across reboots ?
<Mirv> jibel: that's "normal", the messages you quoted, with UI Toolkit
<Mirv> even a fully successful phablet-test-run ubuntuuitoolkit shows them (unless of course you actually install gcc)
<Mirv> that could be raised to SDK team, or file a bug against ubuntu-ui-toolkit project
<popey> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> good, something at least :)
<popey> heh
<Mirv> this day is going to be weirdly scheduled. not sure if I can get to see RMS or not.
<Mirv> but the high hope is to hack Qt 5.2.1 into running on device
<ogra_> Mirv, if you cant make it, there is at least the "stallman fart app" that popey wrote in the store now :)
<Mirv> ogra_: oh it got in? I promised I can try to record more samples live ;)
 * popey notes it's not in the store yet ☻
<ogra_> ah, sad
<popey> need to clarify the copyright / license on the images and sounds first ☻
<ogra_> them slacker reviwers !
<popey> wouldn't want the FSF on my ass
<ogra_> lol, yeah
 * ogra_ quickly makes some pre-meeting coffee
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> does anyone like use Bluetooth in trusty? my headset is horribly broken, A2DP doesn't work and bidirectional breaks up continously
<Mirv> I guess I need to find some corner and use the speakers
<asac> sil2100: coming :)
<asac> dont wait for me though
<sil2100> Mirv: meeting?
<Mirv> yep
<seb128> sil2100, can we get l247 from the landing pipeline happening? the gnome-control-center-signon, that's desktop only and it makes unity-control-center not list online accounts atm in trusty
<mandel> ogra_, do you know who I have to ping to land stuff in the image?
<ogra_> mandel, this channel mainly ... specifically sil2100 :)
<mandel> ogra_, awesome, thx!
<ogra_> and there is a spreadsheet you can ask to get your stuff on in a landing slot
<sil2100> seb128: hi! Ok, let me try doing that today - we want to land the nested-mir now only, but after that is done we'll land that as well
<ogra_> mandel, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc#gid=1
<mandel> ogra_, great, I know that "lovely" thing
 * sil2100 thinks we need more CITrain bootcamps so that everyone can add his landings
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<seb128> sil2100, it's desktop only so it should be safe for you guys
<sil2100> Let me grab some coffee
<sil2100> seb128: oh, I like the sound of that!
<sil2100> :D
<seb128> ;-)
<mandel> sil2100, yeah, I wanted to talk about the CI train with someone to get udm trunk landing, right now we have a HUGE delta between trunk and image and trunk is very stable and show be shipped
<mandel> sil2100, ogra_ specially 'cause I have no writing rights in that thing :-/
<sil2100> mandel: I would love udm to be in CITrain - the process is not hard, but it has some specifics that require 'training' ;p
<sil2100> mandel: let's think of a way of landing that anyway
<mandel> sil2100, ok, lets try to land it and then I can get the training for the CI train and we all will be happy :)
<mandel> sil2100, my concern with udm trunk atm is that it adds new packages (a client lib etc..) and a qml plugin and I wonder if that is going to be an issue or not
<mandel> sil2100, code is in lp:ubuntu-download-manager with inline packaging and in several ppas AFAIK
<sil2100> mandel: let me look into that today
<sil2100> ogra_: let's maybe land the nested mir stuff before anything else, what do you say? Since the unity8 thing still needs some time
<ogra_> sil2100,  well, i would like to do a maguro test before we land it (at least a manual smoketest)
<ogra_> i know michael tested mako but would like to see it working on maguro as well
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, so then just give me a sign whenever you're ready to land it - do you have anyone with a maguro ready for testing this?
<ogra_> i have a maguro
<ogra_> what about the silo stuff, can you point me to some docs ? and set up one for me
<sil2100> ogra_: docs :'D With all seriousness, not sure if Didier had the time to prepare any documentation - let me prepare a silo and check if everything is set-up
<sil2100> As you know this is a 'temporary' solution ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, so I see that you're not added to the ppa uploaders team, only didrocks or asac can do that
<sil2100> ogra_: in any way, you can just provide me the source package files and I can simply do the dput if no one adds you
<ogra_> sil2100, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-touch-session_0.96.dsc http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-touch-session_0.96_source.changes http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-touch-session_0.96.tar.gz
<asac> sil2100: the reason we didnt add all core-devs yet is mostly the lack of documentation
<asac> but we can add ogra if he is careful :)
<asac> done
<sil2100> ogra_: \o/ wait one moment and I prepare a silo for you
<sil2100> uh, ok guys, I will be offline for around 15 minutes, someone will be here to exchange my modem
<asac> good luck
<sil2100> heh, and we seem to have reached the maximum number of landings that Didier assumed ;) I'll have to bump that as well
<ogra_> ok, maguro smoke testing looks fine so far
<Mirv> sil2100: did you need to tweak some cell formulas this time or just adding more rows or such?
<asac> sil2100: whats that number?
<asac> 100?
<asac> :)\
<asac> or 10?
<sil2100> Like 71 ;p
<sil2100> Mirv: don't know yet, just got my internet back
<Mirv> 71 landings should be enough for anybody
 * ogra_ wonders why the clock test stops maliit-server 
<popey> sil2100: 174 looks good to me
<sil2100> popey: \o/ btw. you're still doing the dogfooding? Since I'm already confused ;)
<popey> sil2100:  nobody has told me not to
<popey> i asked om26er to do it while I was at a sprint.
<om26er> popey, yeah I tested maguro and mako for two days in the last week while davmor2 was busy testing qt5.2
 * Mirv has first signs of life with Qt 5.2.1
<davmor2> popey: can you have a quick test of the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/6914523/
<popey> ok
 * sil2100 hates spreadsheets
<davmor2> sil2100: use python to grab the info and ignore the SS then :P
<popey> davmor2: share is disabled here
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-02-11-113730.png
<davmor2> popey, sil2100: I got the issue from the mailing list trying to update the image from 173 on maguro. However I've also noticed that there is no a notification on the settings page that says there is a new image available so I wonder if that is locking up the access to the file when run manually?
<davmor2> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> i doubt that
<ogra_> did you check the disk space ?
<davmor2> no but give me a minute and I can
<popey> davmor2: ok, i get share on one pic
<popey> davmor2: if i follow that process I don't see the new photo in the share box
<davmor2> popey: yeah I clicked on the image then selected share maybe sorry about that
<popey> gah, broke gallery
<sil2100> FINALLY, I forced the script from the spreadsheet to update ._.
<popey> i have an image on screen and no way to go back
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, damn, after fighting the spreadsheet you're free to upload now to the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-005/
<davmor2> popey: yay even more broke that I got it \o/
<davmor2> popey: for me when I press back and then click on the new image rather than the new image it gives me the facebook share window again
<ogra_> sil2100, done, thanks
<popey> davmor2: same
<popey> but with the previous photo
<davmor2> popey: yeap
<popey> lemme have bug when you file it
<davmor2> popey: will do
<davmor2> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6914582/
<ogra_> davmor2, k, 12G free should be fine
<davmor2> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1278838
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1278838 in gallery-app "Can't get rid of a facebook share" [Undecided,New]
<popey> davmor2: s/chromebar/toolbar/ btw ☻
<davmor2> popey: good to know thanks we really should have a list of terms attached to an image somewhere :)
<ogra_> sil2100, so my maguro tests look ok so far (and i rely on mterry having tested mako properly (at lest he told me he has)) so whenever it is convenient to you you can let it in and roll an image
<ogra_> (i dont care if it is before or after unity, but please tell me which image it is so i can look)
<sil2100> I think it will be before unity in overall
<sil2100> ogra_: can you just, to make sure, install the exact version from the PPA and make sure it works on mako or maguro? Just to be sure that the thing that got built there is working
<sil2100> ogra_: just know that it's still pending publication in the PPA
<ogra_> sil2100, i have no mako for testing
<sil2100> ogra_: it's built but not published, so you need to wait
<sil2100> Maguro is fine then
<sil2100> Just want to make sure they're the same ;)
<ogra_> they are :)
<sil2100> Just install it and reboot ;p
<ogra_> done, still works
<sil2100> \o/
<ogra_> debdiff is also telling me that there are no differences between the deb i tested and the omne from the PPA
 * ogra_ crosses fingers that UTAH will agree :P 
<ogra_> last time all tests passed too for me (and mike) and UTAH just exploded
<ogra_> (this is why i want a dedicated image for this)
<sil2100> Ok, so, let's publish \o/
<ogra_> yay
<sil2100> ogra_: do you, Oliver Grawert, pledge here that you have throughoutly tested this component?
 * ogra_ crosses fingers
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> yes, i ran a few AP tests and did a lot of manual testing
<sil2100> ogra_: then it is done
<ogra_> great
<sil2100> ogra_: (should migrate now)
<sil2100> I hope
<ogra_> oh, i need to kick the image myself, right ?
<ogra_> (you cant)
<ogra_> it is really about time you do the core-dev dance :P
<sil2100> eh, my roads to core-dev are busted, with the last shlibs -V packages under my name I got banned from becoming a core-dev for at least a year
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Wait until it pops up in rmadison!
<Laney> eww -V
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_: nested mir didn't we try and land this before and had to revert?  I'll have to try and remember what the issue was so I can test it first and ensure that is fixed :)
<sil2100> davmor2: yep ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, there were a bunch of issues that were fixed by mterry and ricmm
<davmor2> nice
<ogra_> the layer ordering when adding accounts was broken (kbd showed up underneath the accounts page) and a few other bits
<ogra_> they are emostly mir/unity-mir and platform-api related
<ogra_> all fixes are in now
 * ogra_ notes that in todays image the dashboard report for crashes on maguro differs from the actual reults 
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/174:20140211:20140115.1/6539/ only shows one crash
<ogra_> but the dashboard reports 4
<ogra_> doanac, plars ^^^
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, psivaa mentioned something about it
<sil2100> ogra_: that there is some strange way of counting crashes etc.
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> that should be fixed on either side :)
<psivaa> ogra_: sil2100: yea the total number appears to be the crashes occurred with all the runs including reruns. but the column on the right for each test will only show if the latest run of it had a crash
<ogra_> aha
<psivaa> ogra_: sil2100: i'll ask doanac to confirm it anyway
<ogra_> yup
<sil2100> ogra_: still no ubuntu-touch-session in release, LP says it's in -proposed but rmadison says otherwise
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> there it is !
<ogra_> seems the publisher is just busy today
<sil2100> Can't wait ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm assuming that the nested-mir image will need testing do we know when that will land I have loads on today :)
<ogra_> just got the migration mail
<ogra_> should be in the archive soon
<sil2100> popey: did you fill in that bug for indicator order?
<ogra_> davmor2, well, mainly UTAH testing
<popey> sil2100: yeah, and its fine.
<sil2100> popey: excellent
<popey> sil2100: i.e. not a bug, desired change
<sil2100> davmor2: we'll see ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, once the package is in the archive it'll take another hour to roll an image
<sil2100> popey: then, in terms of image #174, we're good for promoting, right?
<popey> from my side, yeah
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sergiusens> sil2100, why doesn't https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=drive_web#gid=24 say packages built?
<sil2100> Great, my internet connection is terrible right now
<cjwatson> ogra_: Looks like it was mainly migrating a load of KDE packages to release
<cjwatson> Actually, not trusty release, it was a big sru-release run to saucy-updates by the looks of things
<ogra_> ah, k
<sil2100> sergiusens: because it's not built yet
<sil2100> sergiusens: veebers requested a reconfiguration of the silo
<sil2100> sergiusens: so we reconfigured and he still didn't build it (as he's not aruond)
<sergiusens> sil2100, the ppa has a package though
<sil2100> sergiusens: yes, the old one
<sil2100> sergiusens: we don't clean the PPA after each reconfiguration - it would take too much time as package deletion is time consuming
<sil2100> sergiusens: it will be overwritten after they re-build
<sil2100> Need to reboot, brb
<ogra_> === Image 175 Building ===
<sil2100> Ok, back
<ogra_> sil2100, <ogra_> === Image 175 Building ===
<ogra_> FYI
<ogra_> in about 40min you should be able to resume landings
<sil2100> \o\
<sil2100> /o/
<sil2100> Thanks!
<ogra_> (i'll ping as soon as the cdimage part of the build is done, then landing should be safe again)
<asac> sil2100: currently we have 49 successfull landings :)
<asac> next one is good for celebrating :)
<asac> sil2100: which one is the 50th?
<asac> what optionms do we have?
<ogra_> asac, autopilot or unity8 (or both)
<asac> nice one
<ogra_> (and unity-mir)
<asac> ogra_: right. so a silo should always get a good commit/topic message
<asac> so we can refer to it
<asac> like "unity8 trunk flush and friends"
<ogra_> yup
<thostr_> robru: sil2100: can you guys get me a silo for line 71?
<asac> or "untiy8 multistage revamp"
<asac> err sidestage revamp
 * sil2100 is on lunch now
<sil2100> Let me get back to you guys once I'm finished chewing ;)
<ogra_> chew slowly and the image should be done :)
<ogra_> sil2100, the cdimage bit of the image build is done, feel free to land stuff as you like
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Ok, I'm finished more or less
<sil2100> tsdgeos: trying to land unity8 now ;)
<asac> sil2100: eating is for the weak :)
<tsdgeos> cool
<asac> sil2100: but yes, you look skinny enough to qualify :P - ogra wouldn't qualify for a food ticket based on his own assessment :)
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> I think before publishing this one, I need to look into the bug in citrain
<sil2100> Since we have another empty changelog here
<sil2100> Looking into that now
<ogra_> lol
<sil2100> What the fuck?!
<sil2100> Did anyone touch the spreadsheet right now?
<sil2100> It's missing like almost all entries
 * ogra_ didnt
<sil2100> asac: ?
<sil2100> What the heck happened...
<sil2100> The whole process is broken now
<sil2100> Fuuuck
<sil2100> asac, robru: did anyone of you touch the spreadsheet?
<seb128> sil2100, is that CI train?
<sil2100> Yes
<sil2100> seb128: do you see all the entries there? All the lines?
<seb128> weird, it says that the last edit was made seconds ago by Didier
<sil2100> What the...
<seb128> is Didier online/doing work? or is anyone having his credential?
<robru> sil2100, I assigned a silo for thostr_ ... that's it
<seb128> oh, I guess the scripts run with his acls
<robru> sil2100, the lander column is filtered to only show bfiller. is that the problem? i noticed this earlier as well
<seb128> sil2100, seems to be back to normal?
<sil2100> robru: it is? I just checked all the columns and didn't see that?
<bfiller> robru: I flitered it to see my landings, didn't realize this applies to everyones view
<bfiller> that's odd
<seb128> bfiller, it did it seems
<bfiller> seb128: hmnn, is there a way to filter so it just affects me? I find it quite difficult to find the appropriate entries
<seb128> bfiller, I do ctrl-F <type>
<seb128> dunno otherwise
<bfiller> yeah I've tried that
<seb128> imho they should move out the landings once they are done/merged back in trunk
<sil2100> My ISP is really getting on my nerves
<sil2100> Can't load anything google right now
<ogra_> we should just go back to libreoffice and mail the docs arounnd all the time :P
<sil2100> The spreadsheet is good but very fragile
<kenvandine> bfiller, see line 68 there?  that includes one last fix for UAL that makes all those problems I was having in the hub go away :)
<kenvandine> bfiller,  the single transfer per-handler works great with that
<bfiller> kenvandine: great, after that lands then I we can land the your stuff and the click support I guess?
<kenvandine> sil2100, indeed... i think we're overusing the spreadsheets
<kenvandine> we can land the click stuff anytime
<kenvandine> that is ready...
<kenvandine> we should land these handler changes separately
<kenvandine> the click change is low risk in the hub, just need all the pieces to land together
<bfiller> kenvandine: ok good, what is the MR for the click stuff? I can test it today with gallery and try to get this released
<kenvandine> gallery as click, camera and whatever else you had
<bfiller> kenvandine: yup
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/defaults_triplet/+merge/203841
<bfiller> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> bfiller, so whenever you think you have all the necessary components ready, get us a silo :)
<kenvandine> i would like to land that before the handler stuff
<kenvandine> which is a much bigger diff
<bfiller> kenvandine: will do, hopefully today or tomorrow
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> i'll make sure i have this handler stuff polished in the next couple of days, so it's ready to land after
<sil2100> brb, modem restart
<kenvandine> bfiller,  this is sad... 3 weeks of work... several refactors/rewrites and this is the diffstat
<kenvandine>  27 files changed, 460 insertions(+), 130 deletions(-)
<kenvandine> but it works well :)
<bfiller> kenvandine: as long as it works :)
<kenvandine> it is no longer as limiting :)
<kenvandine> next up will be adding API for registering all the types of handlers
<sil2100> I have no idea why I have such problems connecting to overseas
<sil2100> It's ok on my girlfriend's laptop
<tedg> Not sure where to report it, but it seems CI Bot messed up this Changelog entry: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/upstart-app-launch/trunk.14.04/revision/123
<ogra_> tedg, yes, we discovered that during todays landing meeting
<ogra_> sil2100 is looking at it
<tedg> Ah, okay.
<ogra_> tedg, though there seem t be some actually empty merges in your branch too
<tedg> ogra_, Kinda, the restacking had to be funky because they were old and it was getting conflicts on the merger.
<plars> psivaa: I only see one crash there at the url ogra_ posted, did you just dash_ignore the others?
<psivaa> plars: dint dash_ignore. i simply reran a couple of jobs
<plars> psivaa: you got it to quit saying 4 crashes though?
<asac> sil2100: someone will come helping on driving AP forward
<asac> please help him
<asac> thx
<bfiller> sil2100: for row 58 we're getting a merge conflict. I removed one of the MR's from the list but when I rebuild it's still trying to merge it. Can you reset it somehow?
<psivaa> plars: not sure if i understand you :), but http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/ says 4 crashes for maguro with 174 but clicking the corresponding link only shows 1
<plars> psivaa: ah, I thought he was saying that it said 4 in the link posted
<plars> psivaa: so it's probably just a dashboard bug
<Mirv> sil2100: did the landing limit get fixed?
<Mirv> I see there's 71+2 now at least :)
<sil2100> Mirv: I only extended it to 72 for now, will extend to more once I fix this bug here
<sil2100> bfiller: I need to reconfigure the silo, then you can re-build
<Mirv> sil2100: ok. where was the modifying needed to extend it?
<Mirv> -> me hangout
<sil2100> Fixing this will be hard without access to Didier's cannonistack
<seb128> sil2100, what's the issue? can't you just delete lines/move them to another tab?
<sil2100> seb128: I'm trying to fix the broken changelog generation, not sure how moving lines to tabs could help
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> was it buggy in one case only?
<seb128> or did that happen on several cases?
<seb128> sil2100, I though you were speaking about the 72 limit
<sil2100> In several cases sadly! Will have to try re-creating the problem locally
<sil2100> No no, that's another issue, that's just modifying a few cells
<robru> sil2100,  https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro-config/ci-train-cordova-webapps/+merge/205788 ;-)
<kgunn> sil2100: seems you're having quite a day...so i hate to pile on, but any thots on when a mir silo might happen ?
<sil2100> robru: can you please reconfigure the silo for bfiller? It's the one that's set as Merge conflict
<sil2100> kgunn: don't know, I think we'll discuss it with Didier tomorrow
<robru> sil2100, ok
<sil2100> robru: thanks
<sil2100> And the internet connection is against me today
<robru> bfiller, ok, silo 2 reconfigured, please build
<robru> brb, breakfast
<sil2100> This is pointless...
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<sergiusens> cjohnston, hey, is the autopilot crash that reports good tests affecting you guys at all?
<cjohnston> sergiusens: this is the first I've heard of this... fginther do you have any knowledge?
<sergiusens> cjohnston, something like this http://pad.ubuntu.com/flo-ap
<sergiusens> UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf8' codec can't decode byte 0xa2 in position 727: invalid start byte
<sergiusens> the fix for it is in the train; but hasn't landed yet
<seb128> sergiusens, are you sure that issue is fixed with trunk? I tried the version from the ppa and still had it (or a similar one we have on settingsà
<cking> plars, can you kick off 5 more power tests for me so I can double-check my stats?
<fginther> cjohnston, sergiusens, I haven't seen this
<fginther> Although if it's silently passing, then I suspect it just hasn't been noticed
<plars> cking: will do
<cking> plars, thanks!
<sergiusens> seb128, well the ap guys told me it was fixed; I haven't tested; that ppa doesn't reflect the train entry though
<seb128> sergiusens, it includes the change of the commit supposed to fix the unicode issues
<seb128> sergiusens, would be nice if you could test
<mandel> sil2100, can I talk you into looking at row 249 of the landing spreadsheet???  :)
<mandel> sil2100, adds a few new packages and solves some interesting performance bugs
<sil2100> Doing some bughunting now, will resume normal activity after this is done
<sil2100> I'm a bit irritated since my internet connection from my Ubuntu system is now worse than it was before they exchanged my modem, not sure what's up
<sil2100> So branching a LP branch takes fucking ages
<jibel> sil2100, with the ci-train does the merger pushes to trunk after each merge or at the end? eg http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-002-1-build/23/console there is a conflict between 2 unrelated branches. Should we remerge with the 2 first branch then rebase on trunk and propose a new MP or is there another solution to fix that?
<rsalveti> sil2100: sorry to ask this again, but do you know what is currently blocking landing 4? (unity-mir)
<ogra_> sil2100, probably your ISP has a broken ipv6 setup ... that can have bad impact
<sil2100> rsalveti: a bug with changelog generation is blocking that
<rsalveti> sil2100: changelog generation? that's new to me
<ogra_> rsalveti, yes, we discovered completely empty changelogs from landings today
<sergiusens> can't we manuall land that then?
<rsalveti> indeed, I saw one from trusty-changes
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> teds stuff ...
<rsalveti> unity-mir is indeed empty =\
<rsalveti> sil2100: ogra_: how to proceed?
<ogra_> rsalveti, i think sil2100 is already inspecting his code +
<rsalveti> cool
<sil2100> rsalveti: unity-mir has an empty changelog entry instead of normal changelog entries, which makes it not fitting for release
<sil2100> (I have internet problems now so I might get disconnected)
<ogra_> wow, he can predict the future
<rsalveti> haha
<ogra_> rsalveti, i pumped the touch-session piece through a silo, probably we could do the same with unity/unity-mit too
<ogra_> (though that needs sil2100 approval)
<ogra_> that way you should keep the changelogs
<ogra_> seems they get dropped when importing into the PPA
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, indeed
<rsalveti> let's just wait for sil to return and we'll see
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> there he is
<sil2100> rsalveti: did my messages get to you?
<sil2100> 16:44 < sil2100> rsalveti: a bug with changelog generation is blocking that
<sil2100> 16:45 < sil2100> rsalveti: unity-mir has an empty changelog entry instead of normal changelog entries, which makes it not fitting for release
<sil2100> 16:47 < sil2100> (I have internet problems now so I might get disconnected)
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> that got through
<sil2100> And I did
<sil2100> Makes me want to crush things
<ogra_> sil2100, we were wondering fi we couldnt just do a unity and unity-mir upload to the PPA to restore the changelogs
<mandel> sil2100, ack, no worries :)
<rsalveti> sil2100: are you trying to fix the issue first or should we just bump the package with the ppa?
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> i assume as long as we dont produce an artificial diff that should be fine
<ogra_> and would unblock people
<rsalveti> right
<sil2100> ogra_: the problem is that if we do this, we cannot do the 'merge and clean' step until Didier is back - since we have no access to the changelog branches
<sil2100> We would have to note it down somewhere
<sil2100> I would do something similar an hour ago already if it weren't for the case that I have no access to the citrain machine
<rsalveti> right
<sil2100> I already see something broken in the citrain code from Didier's
<sil2100> rsalveti, ogra_: give me 15 more minutes and then we do the direct push
<rsalveti> sil2100: that's fine
<davmor2> popey: who deals with the evernote account page?  can we get the email part tweaked to fire up the email keyboard template?
<sil2100> Phew, reproduced it locally
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<robru> sil2100, any love for https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro-config/ci-train-cordova-webapps/+merge/205788 ?
<sil2100> robru: will have some love once I deal with this, it's high-prio right now ;)
<robru> sil2100, ok, thanks
<Laney> Why are there only 5 system-settings tests being run? http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/174:20140211:20140115.1/6536/ubuntu_system_settings/
<cjohnston> doanac: ^
<cjohnston> sergiusens: fginther looks like that error happened in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/29/consoleFull
<doanac> Laney: i believe there's an autopilot bug that's being fixed. the tests are causing a crash and it fails to executed everything
<doanac> plars: is that correct?
<doanac> ^^
<cjohnston> doanac: from what sergiusens said earlier, I don't think the AP fix has landed
<Laney> doanac: Oh, we were seeing the crash but it was just making one test fail
<doanac> cjohnston: correct. it hasn't landed. i was trying to imply it was a known issue being worked on.
<cjohnston> ack
<Laney> It wasn't showing as u-s-s only having 5 tests before
<sergiusens> Laney, if you are hit by the utf crash your test count will be lower and everything will pass
<ogra_> doanac, are log only showing up after all tests ran now ?
<Laney> sergiusens: ok, that's a change to previous, thanks
<plars> doanac, Laney: correct
<ogra_> doanac, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/175:20140211.1:20140115.1/6545/unity8/ doesnt seem to have any of them
<sergiusens> Laney, it's a bug imo
<Laney> it makes the stats look better ;-)
<doanac> Laney: we changed how we ran tests over the weekend. we used to run one by one without phablet-test-run. we now let phablet-test-run drive things
<doanac> ogra_: that's correct. that test result is still "syncing"
<om26er> sil2100, hey
<plars> Laney: it shows up as a crash, and since we are not running all the tests in a testsuite straight through with phablet-test-run, it dies at that point. (previously, we did hit a similar issue, but we were running with autopilot one at a time, so it worked around it)
<om26er> sil2100, did you get around to adding my new package to ubuntu, Sir ?
<Laney> plars: that sounds accurate, okay
<plars> Laney: there's supposed to be a fix for it in the next autopilot landing though, so we should have it resolved soon
<Laney> I've seen the fix go by
<Laney> I was just wondering why the results changed
<seb128> Laney, plars: are you talking about the unicode fix?
<Laney> ya
<seb128> it doesn't work
<Laney> you should probably say that on the bug ;-)
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1278272
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1278272 in Autopilot "Autopilot cannot attach process stdout or stderr that contain non-ascii characters" [Critical,In progress]
<seb128> I emailed Thomi about that a bit earlier
<seb128> the bug description is not really verbose
<seb128> I'm unsure it's supposed to be the same issue
<Laney> okay, someone linked it when talking about that problem
<plars> seb128: that's the one thomi opened when I was talking to him about this very issue a couple of days ago
<plars> seb128: you've tried it with these tests and it still has problems though?
<seb128> plars, I tried with the ubuntus-system-settings test that hits the issue
<Laney> if it's just limited to the process stdout/err that could be an issue
<Laney> IIRC it was in some log file
<sil2100> Damn, I think I fixed the problem
<ogra_> yay
<robru> sil2100, damn... ?
<seb128> Laney, I don't know where ubuntu-downloader-manager is putting its output
<seb128> who would know? barry?
<Laney> I guess
<Laney> where did you see it?
<seb128> in the print() I put in the python file that hits the error :p
<seb128> I wanted to know what string it was trying to print
<Laney> aha
<Laney> so you can maybe see where that comes from
<seb128> I don't know who is pushing through the stack though
 * seb128 looks at the bt
<seb128> mandel, hey, you wrok on u-d-m right? ;-)
<seb128> (/me just looked at the changelog)
<seb128> Laney, plars: the bt I get is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6915984/
<asac> sil2100: is there a way that we can kick out window-mocker from the daily-build ppa?
<asac> sil2100: and block that it doesnt come back until trunk is fixed?
<asac> sil2100: seems their recent (not landed) commits are blocking desktop u7 landings and its pretty urgent
<rsalveti> sil2100: sergiusens: I need a silo/landing slot for https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/backport_dummy_location_service/+merge/205429
<rsalveti> sergiusens: are you also the lander for location service?
<seb128> rsalveti, location-service has no owner on the table
<rsalveti> then our team should probably own it
<seb128> feel free to put a name next to it
<rsalveti> seb128: view only, mind adding sergio to it?
<seb128> rsalveti, done
<seb128> you probably need sil2100 & co to put under CI train then
<rsalveti> seb128: thanks
<seb128> sil2100, can you put location-service under CI train?
<sil2100> Be there in a moment
<rsalveti> great
<sil2100> ETOOMUCH
<seb128> sil2100, welcome in didrocks shoes? ;-)
<sil2100> ;)
<rsalveti> haha
<seb128> sil2100, don't forget aboyt gnome-control-center-signon as well please (needs to forced over the archive version since doko a buggy upload btw)
<seb128> Laney, plars: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/trunk-fix-non-unicode-app-output/+merge/205522 fixes autopilot/application/_launcher.py or that file is not in my bt, so I guess that's a similar but different issue
<Laney> probably
<Laney> like I said, I think it's not actually in the stdout of u-s-s
<seb128> sergiusens, your bt doesn't include that file either
<seb128> Laney, no, it's not, I've no clue where it is though
<Laney> are the attached files processed through autopilot?
<Laney> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/168:20140206.2:20140115.1/6487/ubuntu-system-settings-autopilot/744796/ the ones at the bottom there
<seb128> I tried to run the service by hand and it doesn't output on its stdout either
<seb128> it looks like that's a log somewhere and autopilot is clever about figuring what logs to attach
<Laney> on the bad run there are some .crash files
 * Laney is generating random theories
<asac> sil2100: !!!
<davmor2> sil2100: 175 is that the nested mir?
<asac> sil2100: do you know what the threshold for allowing landing of desktop stuff is?
<asac> sil2100: like how many tests can fail on u7 without stopping them from promoting?
<sil2100> asac: hm, this is done partially dynamically - and it was configurable through q-jenkins (ex-mangers), so not sure what the threshold is now
<sil2100> I remember it being around 15 failures and some percentage of 'new regressions'
<asac> bregma: ^^ please check with sil on those numbers so we know if you can slip through with just mocker
<asac> kicked out
<asac> i dont see https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1273698 being avail today in the image/daily release ppa
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1273698 in autopilot (Ubuntu) "The geometry property in process/_bamf.py does not return correct values" [Critical,In progress]
<sil2100> bregma: I can remove window-mocker from cu2d if needed, no problem
<sil2100> robru: approved! Remember to update the CITrain Owner spreadsheet with the new data
<robru> sil2100, yes, I've been working on that ;-)
<sil2100> asac: yessssss, I worked-around the changelog-problem, so we'll release unity8 in a moment!
 * sil2100 reads backlog
<asac> :)
<asac> nic
<asac> e
<sil2100> seb128: let me look into that
<robru> sil2100, oh, you fixed the changelog problem? i just sent an email about another project having that
<sil2100> om26er_: I'll look into your new package as well ;)
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<om26er_> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> robru: just re-run the build and it should be fine, if you didn't publish it yet
<robru> sil2100, really?
<robru> mhr3_, some hope ^
<sil2100> I'm not called 'duct-tape-master' for nothing
<rsalveti> ogra_: what should we do with nested? just because we want to land unity8/unity-mir soon as well
<robru> sil2100, so what, rebuild with 'ignore step'?
<sil2100> robru: what component had it?
<ogra_> rsalveti, nested looks fine so far, popey confirmed the notes-app failure is a flaky test
<robru> sil2100, unity-scope-mediascanner
<rsalveti> ogra_: great then
<robru> sil2100, in silo 11. rebuilding it already...
<ogra_> rsalveti, and the other one (on mako) is systemsettle-after
<ogra_> (after the unity test)
<ogra_> cant say muvch about that one until the logs get published
<rsalveti> ogra_: right
<sil2100> robru: you need to re-run with the component that was affected
<robru> sil2100, ok
<sil2100> robru: so that it re builds that component, since changelogs are created during build
<rsalveti> sil2100: can I get a silo for location-service? ^_^
<bregma> sil2100, yes please remove window-mocker, at least until after FF next week if possible
<sil2100> rsalveti: which line is that?
<sil2100> uuuhh, location-service, bad memories!
<rsalveti> sil2100: hahah
<rsalveti> sil2100: seems it still needs to be added to ci train
<rsalveti> the branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/backport_dummy_location_service/+merge/205429
<robru> sil2100, hey what's happening in the spreadsheet? I tried to assign a silo for html5-theme but it didn't work... it got an id in column J but columns K and L are blank
<robru> sil2100, nm, looks like I had to copy some formulas down the rows
<robru> sil2100, ugh, the silo page is broken
<sil2100> robru: wait
<sil2100> robru: as I mentioned on the meeting, we exceeded the number of landings
<sil2100> robru: I just now resized it... which one you wanted to add a silo for?
<robru> sil2100, oh, i missed the part. your audio cut out a bit for me
<sil2100> robru: since now I have to fix it up ;/
<sil2100> Ah, ok ;)
<robru> sil2100, line 74, it's already silo 7
<sil2100> robru: yes, but the silo page is broken still
<sil2100> robru: (I had that once today since I did the same thing ;p)
<robru> sil2100, yes, how can i fix it? (please teach me)
<sil2100> robru: so, let's go to the silo sheet
<robru> yes
<sil2100> You see the columns I revealed?
<robru> ys
<robru> yes
<sil2100> There's cell F2 which is broken, as it should show the line number of the landing - this is because those lines weren't considered in the cell ranges
<sil2100> One moment
<sil2100> Now, google is a bit stupid here
<sil2100> Since now everything is ok in the spreadsheet but it still won't update the cell, even if I modify the cell form
<sil2100> So, what I do... is:
<sil2100> I go to the script editor
<sil2100> Find the findLineReference() script
<robru> sil2100, i see it
<sil2100> robru: now I just modified it (any modification was enough), saved, moved to the spreadsheet (google noticed the change and re-ran the script function) and violla, we're fixed
<sil2100> robru: I removed the small modification to return to the previous change
<robru> sil2100, buh, there's no way to kick a rerun of the script?
<sil2100> robru: there is, but you can't pass arguments to the function then... so geh
<robru> sil2100, bah. ok thanks
<sil2100> robru: you actually have to force google to do it for you, like we just did
<sil2100> ;/
 * sil2100 waits on ogra_'s promotion ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, oh, sorry
<ogra_> === Image 174 Promoted ===
<sil2100> I'm not blocked or anything, just waiting for that excellent label
<sil2100> Yessss
<sil2100> I like that
<sil2100> Thanks o/
<ogra_> (since a while already, i got dragged into other things before noticing)
<ogra_> sil2100, mako tests look ok too for nested
<ogra_> and maguro is at least not workse than i.e. 173 was in the total number of failures
<rsalveti> guess we can finally land silo 4 now then
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> (hoping it actually improves maguro)
<bregma> our latest CI run now has 50 or so new AP failures because it has an unsupported multi-monitor configuration (overlapping monitors confuse the test infrastructure -- and me) http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/1455/label=qa-intel-4000/
<bregma> could someone take a look at whatever magic is involved and try to separate the monitors?
<sil2100> \p//
<sil2100> rsalveti: yes, let me do that
<sil2100> ogra_: do you have a moment for a quick +1 on unity-mir packaging? http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-004-2-publish/4/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-mir_0.2+14.04.20140211.1-0ubuntu1.diff <- seems legit
<ogra_> sil2100, looks fine ... ack
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<sil2100> rsalveti: ok, migrating to the archive now \o/
<rsalveti> finally! \o/
<sil2100> I'll go write the e-mail now and then help coordinating some landings
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> I see some problems with the spreadsheet
<sil2100> Phew, fixed
<sil2100> sergiusens: hi!
<sil2100> sergiusens: can you test your platform-api landing?
<sil2100> sergiusens: we would need it to be released tomorrow so that we can unblock mir
 * rsalveti looks
<rsalveti> sil2100: which landing?
<sil2100> rsalveti: line 62, silo 009
<sil2100> brb, modem restart
<rsalveti> sil2100: cool, I can take a look at that
<rsalveti> seems sergiusens is off
<sil2100> rsalveti: thanks!
<sergiusens> rsalveti, no
<sergiusens> I'm testing
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Ok, this is done, now let's move further
<rsalveti> sergiusens: alright, thanks
<rsalveti> sergiusens: code looks sane, easy to test as well
<rsalveti> once it's merged we can queue mir again
<sergiusens> rsalveti, yeah, just testing on desktop
<rsalveti> sil2100: seems we landed location-service already, but wasn't part of ci train
<rsalveti> didn't top approve it yet as I don't know if that would cause it to me merged
<sil2100> rsalveti: location-service is part of CITrain already, we had to land it to fix the dbus-cpp change
<rsalveti> great, let me top approve it then
<sil2100> rsalveti: so it should be safe to top-approve
<rsalveti> just need a slot and then a silo I'd guess then
 * rsalveti still learning
<sergiusens> rsalveti, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=drive_web#gid=27 read and click please
<sil2100> robru: hi! How busy are you today? :)
<sil2100> :D
<robru> sil2100, i'm ok
<sil2100> robru: could you take a look at the old spreadsheet? The Landing Pipeline?
<sil2100> robru: I assigned a landing for you, the description has all the details
<sil2100> (old cu2d release)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: done
<robru> sil2100, ok
<sil2100> In the meantime I'll disable window-mocker
<robru> sil2100, i'm just gently introduce dbarth and alex-abreu into citrain for now
<sil2100> robru: thanks :)
<rsalveti> sil2100: just published platform-api
<sil2100> robru: sure! And please continue with your normal CITrain landings as yesterday, monitoring things ready for release and such
<alex-abreu> robru, sil2100 by choosing a landing silo of ... 007 :)
<sil2100> Ok guys, need to EOD for now
<sil2100> robru: leaving things in your hands!
<sil2100> See you tomorrow :)
<sil2100> rsalveti: thanks!
<ogra_> sil2100, what ?!?
<rsalveti> robru: will need your help then, want to land https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/backport_dummy_location_service/+merge/205429
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ^
<robru> rsalveti, is that in the spreadsheet?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, need o add it
<sergiusens> robru, no
<rsalveti> nops, need to add it there and then create a silo
<robru> ok
<robru> i can make a silo once the MPs are listed in the spreadsheet
<sergiusens> robru, row 74
<robru> sergiusens, ok, silo 5, please build
<plars> yeah, seems notes_app is acting flaky on mako - I reran it and still got one failure, but in a different testcase
<plars> ..and then passed
<veebers> fginther: hey, can we remove automerger no window-mocker (i.e. move to ci-train)
<asac> sil not coming back?
<robru> hey seb128 what's the deal with gnome-control-center-signon? I built it in ubuntu-unity/daily-build. how should I test it? or are you confident in just releasing it?
<asac> can someone else reconfigure silos?
<asac> :)
<robru> asac, i can reconfigure silos. which one?
<fginther> veebers, ack
<asac> robru: just trying to figure
<rsalveti> kgunn: just unblocked platform-api, so we should be good for mir
<fginther> veebers, https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/windowmocker-citrain/+merge/205843
<fginther> veebers, are you working with the integration team to move this to citrain?
<asac> rsalveti: how long are you here?
<asac> rsalveti: robru: so autopilot needs to somehow get their landing done
<rsalveti> right
<asac> in order to land another patch tomorrow
<rsalveti> and what is currently blocking it?
<asac> rsalveti: they are finishing testing the silo
<asac> rsalveti: just want to enusre that someone can a) flusht aht silo and review before landing in archive/image
<asac> rsalveti: and that someone can reconfigure their silo with a MP that comes after that
<rsalveti> sure
<asac> so they can prep it and test and give didier and sil a mail
<asac> i fthats ready to land tomorrow
<asac> robru: ^^ thats the above
<rsalveti> asac: and who is testing that silo?
<veebers> fginther: oh, I'm not too sure what else is needed to move it to ci-train, I had thought that removing auto-merger and updating the component spreadsheet was enough, and then start using ci-train
<asac> rsalveti: veebers and thomi
<asac> rsalveti: so once they give a go, you can review/flush
<asac> and reconfigure with a new MP they are prepping righ tnow
<robru> asac, ok, so what should I do? is there a silo you want me to reconfigure?
<rsalveti> veebers: thomi: alright, just ping me or robru if you need any help
<veebers> thomi: yes ^^^ :-)
<asac> robru: in case that second step happens after rsalveti is gone, just help them reconfigure the silo for a new MP
<robru> oh ok
<veebers> rsalveti: awesome, cheers
<kgunn> ogra_: hey...so can i hit merge/clean for unity8 now ?
<thomi> ta
<robru> yep, I'm around for at least 3 more hours, probably more. just ping me whenever
<asac> kgunn: is it in the archive? :)
<asac> lol
<kgunn> it still shows "migrating" in the xls...but its conflicting with the engineers
<rsalveti> yes
<kgunn> guess we're in limbo
<rsalveti> lemmesee
<kgunn> or transition...
<kgunn> xls just hasn't updated yet i mean
<rsalveti> kgunn: installing them as we speak and will hit merge and clean
<fginther> veebers, in that case if robru  can ack the MP, I'm good:  https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/windowmocker-citrain/+merge/205843
<kgunn> rsalveti: thank you sir!
<robru> fginther, approved
<fginther> robru, thanks
<veebers> thanks fginther, robru
<bregma> fginther, what was the resolution to the problems you were looking at for us yesterday...  we haven't seen the OOM killer on Intel today at all, could it be coincidence?
<fginther> bregma, probably a coincidence. I did find a problem though. The lxc container memory limits were set too low on qa-intel-4000. I've set them to the correct defaults, but that shouldn't take effect until a new container is built in a couple hours
<bregma> fginther, thanks for the update -- we also have a problem on nVidia (doesn;t happen on Intel) where input keystrokes seem to get eaten, do know who could help us investigate that?
<fginther> bregma, my only suggestion is the qa/autopilot team. Maybe they'll have a theory
<bregma> mkay
<fginther> bregma, if we all need to bash our heads together for a few minutes, let me know
<fginther> bregma, this is still the issue of the mouse wheel and arrow events that chris mentioned?
<bregma> it is indeed
<rsalveti> kgunn: landing-merge-clean in progress
<rsalveti> kgunn: your time to get a silo
<fginther> bregma, do you happen to have a test case? I've been running the test_switcher suite, but I don't really know what I'm looking for
<fginther> bregma, looks like http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/1456/label=autopilot-nvidia/testReport/unity.tests.test_switcher/SwitcherTests/test_switcher_scroll_next_show_desktop_icon_true_/ might be one
<kgunn> rsalveti: sweet...
<ChrisTownsend> Ok, I'm here to discuss the apparent input issue on the nvidia machine.
<bregma> recap for ChrisTownsend <fginther> bregma, do you happen to have a test case? I've been running the test_switcher suite, but I don't really know what I'm looking for
<bregma> <fginther> bregma, looks like http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/1456/label=autopilot-nvidia/testReport/unity.tests.test_switcher/SwitcherTests/test_switcher_scroll_next_show_desktop_icon_true_/ might be one
<ChrisTownsend> Yes, that's one.  Basically, most, if not all, of the failing Switcher tests on this machine seem to be where it's not doing anything given the input from AP.  I can see in the videos where nothing happens even though the log says it entered the proper key.
<ChrisTownsend> I cannot reproduce these issues on my Intel test machine, so my theory is that something is up with input on these machines.
<ChrisTownsend> I think the Intel machine also gets similar failures as well.
<seb128> robru, just release it (you can overwrite doko's upload to trusty today)
<robru> seb128, thanks
<seb128> you're welcome
<robru> seb128, ok, published. should hit archive soon
<seb128> nice, thank you
<rsalveti> robru: for nested mir, line 71, there's no MP, ogra just pushed directly afaik
<robru> rsalveti, so you just want a trunk release for line 71?
<rsalveti> robru: it already landed
<rsalveti> not sure what happened though
<robru> rsalveti, oh, ogra pushed direct to distro?
<rsalveti> robru: no, it actually came from a silo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ubuntu-touch-session/0.96
<rsalveti> not sure why there's no status at all there
<rsalveti> might be a bug somewhere
<robru> rsalveti, yeah, i dunno either... weird without a merge listed
<rsalveti> maybe he opened the silo, pushed the package by hand into that ppa, and landed it
<rsalveti> we can check tomorrow
<robru> rsalveti, ok
 * rsalveti dinner
<veebers> fginther, doanac: Hey if you're still around.  A while back we were disucussing automated qt5.2 testing and running commands during a jenkins job
<veebers> where did we get with that?
<doanac> veebers: there's a "hooks" option now included with the run-smoke script
<doanac> you provide a directory, and it will execute each executable file in that directory after install
<doanac> its run from host and you'll have things like ANDROID_SERIAL in place, so you can run adb commands
<veebers> doanac: ah right sweet. That rings a bell. Following that did we decide who would take on creating the job that will run the AP tests using the Qt 5.2 ppa?
<doanac> veebers: i don't know the answer to that.
<doanac> i could see that being my team though
<doanac> fginther: ?
<veebers> doanac: I seem to recall that the CI Team would take on <something> but can't remember if that was just adding  the hooks ability or sorting out the jenkins job too
<veebers> (I suspect that it included creating the job)
<doanac> veebers: me too. i just remember needing to add those hooks for you for  some generic pupose
<doanac> i would think we (my team) would create the job.
<veebers> doanac: aye, that sounds about right
<fginther> doanac, veebers, that also makes the most sense to me.
<veebers> doanac: sweet. It's not really a 'new' job, should be a clone of an existing w/ those extra steps added (which has actually become easier it seems according to the email I saw this morning)
<doanac> fginther: i almost remember an asana task for this now that you mention it
<fginther> my head hurts
<veebers> fginther, doanac: Sorry to throw more stuff at you :-)
<doanac> no worries :)
<veebers> fginther, doanac: Have fwd-ed the recent details on how it's easier to get the qt5.2 stuff sorted/installed
<doanac> veebers: thanks
<veebers> nw, thank you guys for getting that sorted :-)
<veebers> doanac: fyi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1275012
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1275012 in Ubuntu CI Services "Add a job to run all the image tests with qt5.2" [Undecided,New]
<thomi> cihelp: could I get someone to take a look and see why our AP release test job is borked? http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/26/testReport/
<thomi> every test suite fails with "[Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/jenkins/slaves/maguro-07/workspace/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/label/maguro-07/clientlogs/dropping_letters_app/test_results.xml'"
<doanac> thomi: i'll take a look
<thomi> doanac: it looks like the unlock_screen script may be broken?
<thomi> doanac: but that might be an interaction with the AP version we're trying to release
<doanac> thomi: indeed. the failures i'm seeing are place where unlock screen fails
<thomi> doanac: how should I be invoking the unlock screen script on my device?
<thomi> doanac: where do I even get that script?
<doanac> thomi: people always throw things at me when I give opinions on this topic. but here's what we use to do it: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/files/head:/utils/target/
<doanac> we copy unlock_screen* over to the target and then run unlock_screen.sh
<thomi> doanac: ok, thanks
<thomi> doanac: you run it without arguments? It doesn't seem to do anything for me
<thomi> I mean, it takes ages, and writes a bunch of stuff to the console, but doesn't actually unlockt he screen
<doanac> thomi: yeah. i think we push the file to the target and then run something like: adb shell unlock_scree.sh. let me double check
<doanac> thomi: yep: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/scripts/run-autopilot-tests.sh#L71
<doanac> "adb-shell" is just a simple wrapper to "adb shell" that catches errors from the command it runs
<thomi> hmmm
<thomi> I'm not able to reproduce this unlock-screen issue
<thomi> doanac: what else can I do to work out what the issue is? I've installed the AP packages from the landing PPA on my local device, and the unlock script works fine
<thomi> doanac: is it possible it's using a different version of the script on the devices?
<doanac> doubtful. here's how you can re-run what we are doing from home:
<doanac> 1) grab the branch: lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch
<doanac> 2) /me has to look closer at this job. sorry
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-02-12
<doanac> 2) PACKAGES="PACKAGES=python-autopilot autopilot-touch libautopilot-qt libautopilot-gtk python-gi ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot friends-app-autopilot" ./scripts/run-smoke -P ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-006 -a friends_app
<doanac> thomi: ^ that's a simplified version of whats running, but should be a little quicker and still result in the unlock_screen failures
<thomi> ok.. do I really need 'PACKAGES=' twice?
<doanac> thomi: oops -typo
<doanac> just once
<thomi> ok :)
<thomi> will that flash my device?
<doanac> yes.
<thomi> cool - will give that a whirl
<thomi> doanac: ERROR: NETWORK_FILE, /home/ubuntu/magners-wifi, not found
<doanac> ah - you have to specify the "-n <path to your network-manager wifi config>"
<doanac> sorry
<thomi> where is that?
<thomi> in /etc somewhere?
<doanac> thomi: /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/<your ap name> I think
<thomi> doanac: run-smoke doesn't have an -n option, or any network-related options AFAICS
<doanac> thomi: apologies. i've been rushing. you have to set NETWORK_FILE=.... in your environment
<thomi> ahh ok
<doanac> i was about to leave for the day and am not being helpful.
<thomi> no worries
<thomi> well, it's downloading things, so that's a good start
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: vila | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<thostr_> sil2100: didrocks: is the ci spreadsheet broken?
<didrocks> thostr_: I'm seeing 2 ERRORS, not sure what was done yesterday though
<didrocks> thostr_: anything else you note?
<thostr_> well, I'm just wondering what silo 1 and 3 is right now?
<thostr_> can I click merge and clean there?
<didrocks> thostr_: interestingly, if I copy the spreadsheet, there is no more timeout
<didrocks> like https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dDFGQ1dGNmR1Qy04YmxWQ0pwTEszdEE#gid=1
<didrocks> (yeah, you can clean the silo anyway)
<Mirv> didrocks: welcome, did you recover well?
<didrocks> Mirv: hey! yeah, still catching up though, but everything's fine. How was your flight back?
<Mirv> sil2100 should be able to fill in the problems of yesterday and what he tried with those
<Mirv> didrocks: excellent, I didn't even get redirected to Sweden or anything. there was a risk of that because of extreme fog.
<Mirv> that'd have ruined the weekend, but now instead I could actually spend a weekend :)
<Mirv> although the subway took really long, it was good that I left the office 3h before flight
<didrocks> oh?
<didrocks> no strike at least?
<didrocks> (I know they are used to that in that country… hem :p)
<Mirv> no strike, this time I even get to eat in the plane unlike the last time when catering was striking
<jibel> hi ci-train people, http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-002-1-build/26/console says it committed r134 and it looks successful to me, now what needs to be done to have r134 really pushed to trunk where it is still r131?
<didrocks> jibel: they need to have it published and then click on merge and clean
<didrocks> jibel: this is up to the lander to finish the transaction that way
<didrocks> jibel: on that case, this one is not even published
<jibel> didrocks, I don't understand, publish what to where? which click on merge and clean?
<jibel> didrocks, there is nothing that can be done until Bill wakes up?
<didrocks> jibel: this is exactly why we teach people how to use CI Train :)
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, he even didn't test the build, so it's not in distro
<didrocks> (and so, not in trunk)
<jibel> hm, well integration doesn't seem really continuous :/
<jibel> I'll wait for him then
<didrocks> jibel: trunk == ubuntu
<didrocks> this is the CI Train
<didrocks> as long as it's not in ubuntu
<didrocks> it's not in trunk
<jibel> didrocks, give it the definition you want, but the thing is that we are blocked until this rev is in trunk because conflicts cannot be resolved without last rev
<jibel> anyway...
<didrocks> jibel: maybe checking why the tests didn't pass for bfiller (and so avoiding having the trunk broken) would be a first step
<didrocks> rather than "continously breaking trunk, even if tests don't pass"
<jibel> didrocks, np, I'll check with Bill
<didrocks> thostr_: have you run M&C finally (you didn't answer)?
<thostr_> didrocks: sorry, yes I did the M&C
<didrocks> ok, thanks thostr_
 * didrocks starts to be frightened by the google times out
<Mirv> oh, right, I need to flash back to Qt 5.0.2 since I heard a rumor I'll be releasing ubuntu-ui-toolkit today :)
<Mirv> didrocks: can you evaluate if ^ that can be added to the landing plan? apparently bzoltan had heard from ogra that I'll handle it.
<didrocks> Mirv: let's discuss that in ~30 minutes? they are green to release today?
<ogra_> err what ?
<ogra_> i told zoltan that i would mention his landing in the meeting ...
<ogra_> nothing more
<ogra_> your name was never mentioned
<didrocks> interesting deformation of infos ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: ok. they're green from their point of view and have reportedly run a lot of AP tests too. I'd naturally rerun all.
<Mirv> let's discuss it in the meeting, meanwhile I'm preparing my phone
<Mirv> ogra_: :D
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> thostr_: you're right, someone broke the spreadsheet, looking deeper
<didrocks> (btw, your scopes landing is in NEW I guess)
<sil2100> didrocks: we had some strange problems with the spreadsheet yesterday already
<didrocks> sil2100: seems someone changed data validation first on the pending spreadsheet, I wonder if not other things were changed
<sil2100> didrocks: like, google was offsetting all rows by 1 once, then we reached the limit of number of landings, then something else etc.
<didrocks> I guess there was a bad copy/paste
<didrocks> I would have maybe to lock down the cells
<didrocks> but then, results will be unreadable :/
<didrocks> getSiloMatrixRange() returns null
<didrocks> weird
<didrocks> did someone touched the metadata spreadsheet?
<sil2100> didrocks: I didn't, although I was hiding unhiding it when looking for things
<sil2100> didrocks: but essentially I had nothing to change in the metadata spreadsheet
<didrocks> ss.getRangeByName("siloMatrix"); returns null… why?
<sil2100> didrocks: all I did is change the other 2 ranges that were defined
<didrocks> the range name still exists though…
<didrocks> 2 ranges?
<sil2100> didrocks: to increase the number of rows being considered in the main spreadsheet
<didrocks> ah, don't change the range
<sil2100> SiloAssignment and PendingUID
<didrocks> just expand a blank line
<didrocks> that should consider everything
<sil2100> Well, someone was adding new landings and things weren't working ;p
<sil2100> Since the range didn't expand and things were broken
<didrocks> interesting, all formulas changed
<didrocks> not sure, someone really changed something :p
<didrocks> ok, I'll need to look
<didrocks> in the call in 2 minutes
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> didn't get the link
<sil2100> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Y2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbV91cTRvNmQyMWJvNmJ0bm1mcW9xZWtsNTdnOEBncm91cC5jYWxlbmRhci5nb29nbGUuY29t.us2orfbhb8ssqjui2u15tajj3s
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> thx!
<seb128> Laney, plars: btw, I talked to thomi yesterday, he found the issue with u-s-s/u-d-m/utf/autopilot and he fixed it (just confirmed that the current version in the landing silo works), that was another bug that the one fixed earlier
<seb128> the log was coming from syslog
<Laney> seb128: woot
<seb128> not stdout/stderr
<Laney> a missing decode somewhere else then?
<seb128> Laney, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/trunk-fix-non-unicode-app-output/revision/429
<seb128> that's the fix
<Laney> O_O
<seb128> Laney, the fix was added to https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/trunk-fix-non-unicode-app-output/+merge/205522
<seb128> that might have more context ;-)
<bzoltan> hello gents ... I have heard that somebody had an idea not to release the UITK :)
<seb128> Laney, mandel also said he has a landing pending which fixes the service outputing non unicode chars in the logs
<bzoltan> didrocks^
<seb128> so it should be fixed for good
<Laney> seb128: cool, hopefully we can get them in soon
<didrocks> bzoltan: we can do it on Monday
<didrocks> once you are bootcamped
<bzoltan> didrocks: too late
<didrocks> so that you are self-servicing
<didrocks> bzoltan: how too late? you didn't release for 2 months
<bzoltan> didrocks: I need the UITK this week
<didrocks> and now, you need to release in the 2 days?
<bzoltan> didrocks: that is past, now is now
<bzoltan> didrocks: I need it today
<didrocks> bzoltan: this is quite an assertion
<didrocks> bzoltan: without any first-notice
<didrocks> you know that people prepare their landings
<didrocks> and ask for it
<bzoltan> didrocks: I did prepare and I did ask
<didrocks> not sure why uitk needs something *NOW*
<didrocks> bzoltan: when, and where?
<bzoltan> didrocks: in the landing asks?
<didrocks> when?
<bzoltan> didrocks: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc&usp=drive_web#gid=1
<didrocks> sorry to repeat, but when?
<bzoltan> didrocks: sorry.. I have checked the doc history -> Feb 10, 4:00 pm EET
<didrocks> ok, so 1 day and half ago
<popey> didrocks: #176 dogfooding done, looks good
<bzoltan> didrocks: yes ... a
<didrocks> popey: \o/
<didrocks> bzoltan: that's quite ackward, we have to do a lot of work for you, any reason you need it asap?
<didrocks> and not Monday?
<bzoltan> didrocks: because for the app Showdown  the SDK need to be released this week
<didrocks> sad that was really not planned in advance
<didrocks> and we have to rush 2 months of work
<didrocks> bzoltan: I'm happy to help you release it asap even if you are not transitioned, but please coordinate in the future with both asac and pat so that this ackward situation doesn't reproduce again.
<didrocks> bzoltan: however, I'll ask you doing the testing
<didrocks> if Mirv has some free slots
<bzoltan> didrocks: I do not find the situation awkward
<didrocks> which is unsured
<ogra_> bzoltan, are you prepared for nightshifts in case it gets decided to rip it out again because it has failures ?
<didrocks> bzoltan: I do find it horrible, you are not the only one busy
<didrocks> we are as well
<bzoltan> ogra_: you can see the test output attached to the landing ask from Monday
<didrocks> bzoltan: yeah, you will have to rerun the tests though with the final products
<bzoltan> didrocks: I am sorry
<ogra_> bzoltan, if it has failures or regressions inm real life, the order from asac is to rip out the landing, have it fixed and to land it again
<bzoltan> didrocks: no prblems with any sort of testing. I am here to do any kind of work needed at any time
<asac> so why dont we go through CI train with this?
<bzoltan> ogra_: whatever it takes :)
<ogra_> bzoltan, you should really plan a week at least for landing such a big thing the next time
<bzoltan> asac: do we have the CI train?
<didrocks> asac: I propose that sil2100 or Mirv to "push buttons"
<Mirv> bzoltan: didrocks: I'm taking time off from Qt 5.2 to run all tests against the new UI Toolkit. the only potential problem so far (if all AP:s pass) is that cu2d shows a lot of failures on desktop side, but maybe there's something wrong with cu2d/autopilot/daily-buildPPA
<didrocks> having bzoltan running the tetss
<didrocks> and then we publish for them
<bzoltan> ogra_: we had a Sprint last week ...
<asac> didrocks: also fine
<ogra_> asac, Kaleo told me he doesnt want to ... i guess you need to convince him
<asac> doesnt want to do what?
<asac> not land?
<asac> :)
<ogra_> bzoltan, we do sprints too :)
<Mirv> I do like to see device AP tests with my own eyes, and it mostly just takes away my device for a bit to assure of that
<ogra_> bzoltan, thats no reason to not warn the landing team in advance
<Mirv> bzoltan: didrocks: it's good anyhow that SDK Team is assuring to have made tests on their own
<bzoltan> ogra_: I know :)
<asac> did you guys test the binaries that are in the daily-build ppa?
<asac> bzoltan: ?
<ogra_> asac, kaleo said the MP tests that run during merges would be enough for him
<ogra_> seems they run some AP tests there or some such
<asac> ogra_: sure, but thats not enough to land
<asac> so he can deliver into trunk, but not image
<ogra_> i tried to tell him ... but it was late and i gave up at some point :)
<bzoltan> asac: I tested against the devel-proposed image on nexus4
<asac> bzoltan: but which .debs did you install?
<asac> bzoltan: where did you take them from?
<bzoltan> asac: what deps?
<asac> debs
<asac> debian packages
<bzoltan> asac: I flashed the device...I did not take any debs... only the UITK deb
<asac> bzoltan: where from?
<asac> :)
<asac> where did you download that UITK deb from
<bzoltan> asac: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/testing
<asac> bzoltan: if your stuff is in trunk, the right debs are in the daily-unity ppa
<Mirv> the current toolkit in daily-build is https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+sourcepub/3907912/+listing-archive-extra - I also now cancelled the next run (no changes in bzr trunk) so that those deb:s stay
<bzoltan> asac: I made a source package, dput it there and installed on the device
<didrocks> anyway
<didrocks> so what I propose
<didrocks> we assign bzoltan a silo
<didrocks> build for him
<asac> anyway, let didrocks explain
<asac> right
<didrocks> then, he can test all AP running
<didrocks> turn it to yes once ok
<didrocks> and we publish
<didrocks> this is for this time
<asac> also manual testing the device :)
<didrocks> and we'll track
<didrocks> yeah
<asac> basic smoke tests
 * Mirv takes a note and goes back to qt 5.2
<didrocks> Mirv: can you add a line for bzoltan?
<didrocks> we'll need an empty MP to flush trunk
<Mirv> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> Mirv: don't assign yet, let me debug the issue on the spreadsheet first
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> ok, spreadsheet fixed
<didrocks> rerunning the script, thanks google :)
<cking> hi, is there any reason why the boot speed tests don't seem to have been updated since last year? http://ci.ubuntu.com/bootspeed/arch/amd64/
<vila> cking: (use cihelp to raise ci team awareness i, I almost missed your query ;) No, I don't think that's expected, let me check some bits
<asac> cking: yeah, its operationally hard for us to ensure those happen until the overall success/fail gets fed into the main dashboard (if you remember that discussion)
<asac> same as with mem event etc.
<asac> ev had taken that on during core sprint
<asac> think he is back tomorrow
<cking> asac, ok, thanks
<vila> cking: asac knows more than me :-}
<asac> cking: just ping him tomorrow so we ensure this didnt get dropped
<cking> asac, i'll add it to asana
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats good
 * asac still isnt really good at asana
<cking> it can be a pain, but it's OK once one gets the hang of it
<vila> cking: paste me the url when you're done
<bzoltan> didrocks: are we done? Is there anything I need to do to help landing the UITK?
<vila> asac: thanks for stepping up
<bzoltan> didrocks:  I am running all the available app autopilot tests right now
<ogra_> bzoltan, read the backlog ?
<Mirv> bzoltan: you need to wait there's a landing PPA you can test from
<Mirv> it will be (as an example) https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-004
<bzoltan> Mirv: how different it will be from the PPA we land the UITK now?
<bzoltan> Mirv: Whatever... I am fine with  it
<thostr_> didrocks: ooops, just setting testing to green (combobox) gave me "The action you're trying to perform is causing a fatal error and cannot be performed."
<Mirv> bzoltan: it's different in the way that it's an ensured version that will be directly copied to the archives when ready
<Mirv> didrocks: so now a fake merge against UI toolkit?
<cking> vila, I added you onto the follower of that task, you will get automatic emails. I can't figure out how to share the URL (bah, asana)
<vila> cking: just copy/paste it
<vila> cking: but it's ok, I got it via notifications
<Mirv> sil2100: was empty merge enouh, was it tested, or do I need to do some whitespace change? https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk_bzr935/+merge/205925
<didrocks> Mirv: yes please
<didrocks> thostr_: yeah, something is broken in the spreadsheet, I'm looking at it. it was in which landing?
<sil2100> Mirv: empty is enough ;)
<didrocks> bzoltan: you will need to rerun all the AP test with the debs that we'll provide to you + dogfooding
<didrocks> bzoltan: and ensure that there is no failure
<didrocks> bzoltan: we'll keep you posted
<bzoltan> didrocks: thanks, i will do that
<Mirv> didrocks: the line 77 would need some love so that the status formula would work (and I guess line 76 too)
<sil2100> Mirv: we're fighting the spreadsheet right now
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, I'll wait, thanks
<Mirv> sil2100: and yes thanks, empty merge it is then :)
<psivaa> didrocks: so, maguro reruns still have failures, but different ones than earlier one and 175. error/fail count is also confusing.
<psivaa> i'll let doanac know about that
<didrocks> psivaa: ok, so usual apps not starting you think on the failures?
<psivaa> didrocks: not sure. i think it was a qmlscene crash that was causing the apps not to start. but this crash has now been fixed. so not sure why the failures are
<didrocks> psivaa: I explained that qmlscene crash was a consequence
<didrocks> not the cause
<didrocks> psivaa: we still need to know why some apps are not starting sometimes
<psivaa> didrocks: ok, the logs dont say anything about apps failing to start:
<psivaa> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/176:20140212:20140115.1/6553/address_book_app/761857/
<didrocks> psivaa: can you check with osomon by any chance? maybe he would have an idea
<psivaa> didrocks: ack
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> davmor2: please dogfood latest image on mako :)
<didrocks> maguro*
<ogra_> both !
<ogra_> :P
<psivaa> balloons: could you take a look at the clock app failures on maguro pls: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/176:20140212:20140115.1/6553/ubuntu_clock_app/
<psivaa> renato_:  could you take a look at the clock app failures on maguro pls: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/176:20140212:20140115.1/6553/address_book_app/
<psivaa> didrocks: for unity8, osomon said to contact Saviq, who does not seem to be online
<thostr_> didrocks: that was landing silo 10 but now it seems to work again
<didrocks> psivaa: sure
<didrocks> thostr_: yeah, all should be good spreadhseet-wise
<didrocks> (well, we have some backend warning from google, weird)
 * sil2100 is scared of the spreadsheet
<popey> hmm, getting this again http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-02-12-111914.png
<davmor2> didrocks: welcome back
<davmor2> didrocks: I'm kinda stuffed for mako at the minute because it is being used for the 4.4.2 testing I can test the latest on maguro though?
<didrocks> davmor2: popey did the mako testing, maguro is enough
<asac> so something is noisy on our images since yesterday
<davmor2> didrocks: cool I was playing with 175 with the nested mir on it last night it seems to all be working but I'll grab the latest now
<asac> settle showing up here and there
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1279298  technically a regression since 174
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1279298 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Header title sometimes disappears" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> asac, yes, seems unity-system-compositor keeps a few cycles after testing, i'll talk to kgunn once he shows up so his team can take a look
<ogra_> (thought its also indicator-power ... they seem to hand off to each other, looking at the logs)
<ogra_> (though here it seems to rather be ofono-phonesim https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/30/artifact/clientlogs/unity8/topafter.log/*view*/)
<ogra_> i wonder if it would just need some timout adjustments of the settle_after test since it might take more time to quiet down now
<asac> right, but only if we have an explanation i feel
<asac> and its confirmed to be a feature
<ogra_> well, i wouldnt call it "a feature" :) but its a factthat there is one process more in the graphics layer with nested
<ogra_> i wonder if powerd needs adjustment for nested though ... given that indicator-power is one of the three processes i can see in the log keeping the system busy
<ogra_> but thats just wild guesswork
<asac> didrocks: can you see if and what the autopilot guys did last night? did they manage to flush their silo?
<didrocks> asac: they were not published yet
<didrocks> asac: we'll do that as soon as we can get back to production
<didrocks> debugging o nfire right now
<didrocks> (spreadsheet <-> google)
<sil2100> Googleeee!
<asac> didrocks: ok... spreadsheet problems? i wont bother you then :)
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sil2100> asac: yeah, we're trying to resolve it somehow...
<cjwatson> w-bi
<cjwatson> sigh
<cjwatson> (that was a fragment of a shell command eaten by focus stealing, if anyone's wondering ...)
<vila> cjwatson: ;)
<didrocks> asac: I fear it's a google deployement issue…
<asac> grrr
<asac> didrocks: whats the issue? nothing works?
<didrocks> asac: yeah, it has some very bad side-effects
<didrocks> like can't free silos, nothing
<davmor2> didrocks:  you looking to promote 176 or did you just want the tyres kicking due to the new mir stuff landing (I'm assuming)
<ogra_> davmor2, yes
<davmor2> ogra_: you know there are 2 parts to that question :P
<didrocks> davmor2: we are looking forward to promote the image
<didrocks> but so, that includes evaluating the Mir stuff as well :p
<davmor2> didrocks: as a general quick tyre kicking everything looks good although the movement on the system seems slower but nothing has died yet.  And I will start filling in the Spread Sheet now
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> asac: even executing a script is slow, it seems they are getting a breakdown, do we have support for that?
<didrocks> asac: and everything is working without any error if I copy the spreadsheet
<davmor2> popey: can you try this again https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1262711  I've only got 1 album on currently plus some additional tracks and this is working fine for me, I'll double check how many I have in a second and add it to the bug
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1262711 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity crashes with lots of music displayed in expanded music category in home scope" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<asac> didrocks: forget about support. we have support, but that doesnt give you anything :)
<popey> davmor2: crashes #174
<asac> we had that with linaro as well... you can file a support ticket
<asac> :)
<didrocks> asac: well, I'm stuck for 3 hours into this now, and it really seems to be backend related
<didrocks> asac: I don't have any solution/workaround at hand
<asac> didrocks: did you try to reset your cookies and get a new IP?
<didrocks> asac: it's not just me, it's everyone
<didrocks> and the backend scripts in particular
<didrocks> waow, the spreadsheet is reverting to older state even
<didrocks> like 8 hours ago
<asac> ok asking on #is if there is a support escalation path
<asac> but i wouldnt hope much. i know what kind of support you get: you can file a ticket and thats it
<asac> you can only hope they see statistical indication that there is a problem
<davmor2> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1240408 again here this is working for me on Happy(preview from u1Music) and from local music
<didrocks> asac: ok, we lost some tickets I guess
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1240408 in Unity 8 "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in QCoreApplication::postEvent()" [High,Triaged]
<didrocks> asac: and I won't continue on this, just hoping this will get fixed
<didrocks> Mirv: can you set your ticket in again?
<asac> yeah. google usually knows about these things unless its really just us
<davmor2> popey: this is on 175 for me
<didrocks> asac: I'm more afraid that we lost some status and that doesn't match reality anymore
<popey> davmor2: why are you on 175?
<davmor2> popey: 176 even
<didrocks> which is the case for some already
<popey> davmor2: my 176 phone is busy, will test in a mo
<davmor2> popey: no worries
<Mirv> didrocks: you mean the UITK line that's seemingly removed from CI Train spreadsheet?
<asac> didrocks: so making a copy doesnt help you to workaround? thought you said that
<didrocks> Mirv: right
<ogra_> popey, davmor2, i think i have seen that with some 16* image on maguro
<Mirv> ok
<didrocks> asac: well, what is lost is already lost, and people are not going to use the new one
<Mirv> didrocks: done
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah I'm pretty sure it was happening before but on 176 it isn't :)
<ogra_> oh
<cjohnston> cking, vila afaik bootspeed tests are still owned by the qa team. Max was looking into it.
<didrocks> bzoltan: please try https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-001/ to run all AP tests
<didrocks> bzoltan: and some dogfooding
<didrocks> that on latest proposed image
<didrocks> (176)
<didrocks> if all pass, just tell us
<didrocks> on mako and a tablet
<didrocks> if there is any failure, (even flaky) ensure they are already known
<bzoltan>  didrocks: Tablet I do not have, I will use Nexus4
<bzoltan> didrocks: thanks for setting up the silo
<didrocks> bzoltan: yw
<bzoltan> didrocks: do you have a list of AP tests you usually do? I have one good set.
<didrocks> bzoltan: all those: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/176:20140212:20140115.1/6550/
<bzoltan> didrocks: half of them fails on a device test
<bzoltan> didrocks: ona stock image
<didrocks> bzoltan: this is a stock image on device test
<didrocks> bzoltan: you can check with the CI team, but they are testing real things
<didrocks> :)
<bzoltan> didrocks: started from a desktop with phablet-test-run?
<ogra_> following the wiki
<ogra_> they use the exact same tests
<didrocks> yeah
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing
<didrocks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Testing_your_Ubuntu_Touch_Code_before_submission even! :)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> details :P
<bzoltan> ogra_: didrocks: I did that and 1 out of 4 it fails
<ogra_> bzoltan, thats an ubuntu-system image and you did all the described preparation stuff ?
<bzoltan> ogra_: I did not disable the edges-intro and used the SDK PPA, but besides that yes
<ogra_> did you make the image writable and all ?
<ogra_> phablet-config writable-image --ppa ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build
<davmor2> didrocks: 176 is looking pretty good
<didrocks> ogra_: bzoltan: use the right ppa without
<bzoltan>  ogra_:  of course ... without RW the tests never start :)
<didrocks> (not the daily-build one, the one I pointed above ^)
<didrocks> davmor2: great!
<bzoltan> didrocks: yes, I got that
<didrocks> asac: the spreadsheet is keeping being reverted back
<ogra_> didrocks, there is a different PPA ? then the wiki needs updating, i thought the individual tests come from there
<bzoltan> ogra_: my ppa is this -> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-001/ with the UITK only
<ogra_> didrocks, i copy pasted the line from the wiki
<didrocks> ogra_: we are using silos, so ppas are dynamic
<ogra_> didrocks, again, where do the tests come from ? i thought the line in the wiki is to enable the ppa to pull the autopilot tests for apps
<didrocks> ogra_: which tests?
<ogra_> # make image RW and reboot; only do this for testing debs, if only testing
<ogra_> # click packages this can be skipped.
<ogra_> phablet-config writable-image --ppa ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> so the --ppa address is now dynamic
<didrocks> it's the silo
<didrocks> so it depends where your silo are attributed
<didrocks> for ci train
<ogra_> hmm, i thought the -p option of phablet-test-run always needed that ppa for pulling the packages for the tests
<ogra_> but that might have changed
<ogra_> in any case someone should update the wiki if thats not the case anymore
<ogra_> (it doesnt say anywhere if and why the PPA is needed in that line)
<mandel> sil2100, did you manage to get a look at landing udm, is blocking other stuff and people are rushing me :-/
<didrocks> ogra_: I would be greatful if someone can explain or document that
<mandel> sil2100, not that I want to rush you hehe, such info to let them know
<didrocks> not like I'm not rushing since this morning
<ogra_> didrocks, well, would be helpful if it was someone who knows about this
<ogra_> mandel, a landing usually takes a few days, tell that to the people rushing you :P
<didrocks> thostr_: so, as the spreadsheet reverted its state, can you check that there is not "test done" that was reverted for your slots?
<didrocks> thostr_: I'm thinking in particular of landing-010
<mandel> ogra_, he, will do I needed someone with more authority and knowledge about this to let me know
<didrocks> IIRC, it was testing done, as AP
<thostr_> didrocks: will check
<ogra_> didrocks, sil2100, can we get a silo for mandel ?
<popey> davmor2: #176 expanding music still crashes unity
<davmor2> popey: cool I might look at adding a track a time and retrying in the mean time I'll make a note on the bug for the number of tracks I have
<didrocks> ogra_: who will do the landing for them? they are not trained yet?
<ogra_> ah, hmm
<ogra_> dunno
<ogra_> (i'm not trained either)
<didrocks> I can see that, you are not even testing the right ppa :)
<ogra_> :P
<didrocks> popey: davmor2: so, we do have a blocker?
<popey> no
<asac> didrocks: if you still want someone to at least escalate to google, please join #is
<davmor2> didrocks: no blocker I was checking through the old bugs as went :)
<mandel> didrocks, is that landing trained thing related to me?
<mandel> didrocks, also I need to get udm to that CI train but I have not had any training or things like that
<didrocks> mandel: related to upstream yeah
<didrocks> mandel: yeah, will be next Monday for the last wave
<mandel> didrocks, ok, do I need to jot my name somewhere?
<mandel> didrocks, does that mean no landing of udm in the img 'til monday?
<didrocks> mandel: seems it will be ralsina for you: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdC05a2ZQSmgwU2NFYnJQOE9qMDRYa3c&usp=drive_web#gid=0
<mandel> didrocks, yes, that I knew, that is why I was surprised :)
<didrocks> mandel: yeah, no landing until monday, it's already hard to keep up the current speed, and add to that the google spreadsheet going crazy
<didrocks> sil2100: still not back?
<plars> vila, cking, asac: bootspeed has known problems that the qa team is working to fix in the test. Same for memevent
<cking> plars, what are the "known" problems, 'cos I'm not up to speed with that
<plars> vila, cking, asac: at least on the bootspeed front, I did see a recent merge go by that was supposed to improve things, but was not a complete fix
<plars> cking: nuclearbob is the best person to talk to on that one, he's the one working on it
<plars> cking: I got most of those extra power test runs you wanted squeezed in yesterday, but it looks like one failed oddly on i386. Will investigate shortly, but I need to run my son to school
<cking> plars, ok, thanks
<plars> cking: just a quick glance looks like some issue with the fluke again
<plars> or maybe cobbler
<plars> will take a better look when I have more than 30 seconds :)
<cking> plars, well, if it's the fluke I can read the man manual and see if there is a way of kicking it into sense
<didrocks> thostr_: I'm pretty sure you did test it, I'm publishing for now (I remember from this morning)
<didrocks> (it was the hud)
<thostr_> didrocks: yes, test was green for hud
<didrocks> ok doing the publication
<didrocks> autopilot first
<didrocks> then, the hud
<sil2100> I'm here, just had some problems around - what's up? How can I help?
<sil2100> Tell me what to land and I'll do that, while fighting here at home as well
<sil2100> asac, didrocks: ^ at your service, should I land things?
<didrocks> sil2100: so, I landed AP (the test status was reverted by the spreadsheet, but I think that was tested)
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm rebuilding the hud, just for the changelog sake
<didrocks> as we got the fix
<didrocks> it needs landing then
<sil2100> Ok
<didrocks> I guess, it's high time to assign silos though
<sil2100> Doing in 5 min
<didrocks> for some, like kgunn's one, I just added comments
<didrocks> (we have branches instead of MPs)
<kgunn> didrocks: sil2100 ...ack, you want the lp:
<kgunn> instead ?
<didrocks> kgunn: we want the https://code.launchpad…/+merge/<id>
<didrocks> as in all other cells
<kgunn> didrocks: sorry
<didrocks> kgunn: no worry, feel free to remove my comment once fixed!
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<om26er> sil2100, Hey! any news on ubuntu-integration-tests ?
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sil2100> om26er: give me a moment
<sil2100> kgunn: give me a sign once the MPs are fixed ;)
<kgunn> sil2100: ack
<didrocks> sil2100: you can assign others meanwhile, let's try one?
<didrocks> sil2100: like click scope into CI, was it removed from cu2d?
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm doing the old thostr_ one now, but I need to disable some projects from cu2d
<sil2100> Since some are still not disabled
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, I'm doing robru's one to check the sync back
<didrocks> at least, the association worked
<sil2100> phew...
<didrocks> let's see if the sync worked
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> sil2100: seems only the removal doesn't work now
<sil2100> ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, I'm running the backend manually and no error
<sil2100> What?!
<didrocks> and I can show/hide column without any error either
<didrocks> asac: seems the transiant issue is gone ^
<sil2100> That's bullshit, maybe indeed something on google side?
<didrocks> and was really… google-side
 * didrocks lost 5h30 of his life :p
<didrocks> and the "last edit" is now sensible again
<didrocks> tsdgeos: FYI ^ we can hope to not have spreadsheet rollback
<tsdgeos> that'd be nice
<sil2100> :|
<didrocks> bfiller: hey, you are aware that on two of your requests, the Ready? is set to know
<didrocks> no*
 * sil2100 lost only 2.5h of his life, not so bad!
<didrocks> sil2100: at least, you know a little bit more how the code works on the backend…
<didrocks> bfiller: also, landing-002 isn't tested yet, it's on purpose?
<sil2100> Indeed! I already had some fun looking at it yesterday, and it's really smart - just fragile
<bfiller> didrocks: it's on my list, haven't had time to do my release engineering tasks yet
<didrocks> bfiller: ok, was just checking as the process is still quite new that it was on purpose. No rush!
<bfiller> didrocks: :)
<didrocks> ogra_: did you get more infos on u-s-c?
<ogra_> didrocks, not yet, no, i have to run some errands (back in ~1h) and will then take care of that
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> thostr_: hud published
<thostr_> didrocks: excellent, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<didrocks> thostr_: published == I push the published button, not "it's in the release pocket"
<didrocks> (but no worry, you have my funny message now :p)
<thostr_> didrocks: ok
<sil2100> ;)
 * sil2100 configures a silo for thostr_ 
 * sil2100 crosses fingers
<sil2100> geh, it simply works now indeed!
<sergiusens> sil2100, can you silo me row 78
 * didrocks registers tosilo.com
<sil2100> sergiusens: ;) Sure, let me take a look
<sil2100> Looks safe, let me assign
<sil2100> sergiusens: silo is being prepared, you can build in a moment
<sergiusens> ty
<sil2100> kgunn: so, is the unity8 landing ready now?
<kgunn> sil2100: yes...sorry, entered into stanup :)
<sil2100> didrocks, bfiller: I'll also assign a silo for the dialer-app + url-dispatcher thing
<sil2100> To flush out the old starving landings
<didrocks> sil2100: sounds good to me
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks
<popey> davmor2: open apps lens, search for an app, keep searching, backspacing, searching, backspacing without letting it finish.. can you crash unity?
<davmor2> popey: not on maguro
<davmor2> popey: that might just be down to the slower speed of the maguro though
<didrocks> ok, really going for a run now
<davmor2> didrocks: I don't believe you
<didrocks> davmor2: when I told that, pings just started again
<didrocks> it's a curse, I tell you, a curse!
<davmor2> didrocks: just do /away running  instead of telling people you are going away ;)
<davmor2> oh and then run
<didrocks> heh
 * didrocks is always far far
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> kgunn, tsdgeos: unity8 silo assigned \o/
<tsdgeos> sil2100: \o/
<plars> didrocks: didn't I see somewhere that the fix for the dialer_app crash had already gone in? or am I dreaming that?
<plars> sil2100: ^
<kgunn> plars: i thot i saw that too
<plars> ah
<plars> sil2100's email said "fixes for dialer-app AP test flakyness " were in 174, but maybe that didn't include the crash?
<sil2100> plars: it wasn't the fix for the crash, it was just for a new flaky test satdly
<sil2100> *sadly
<sil2100> Are there no more crashes there or what?
<plars> sil2100: no, it's still there
<plars> sil2100: I was just hoping it wouldn't be after I saw that in your email :)
<sil2100> plars: sorry to put on false hope ;p
<plars> np
<sil2100> thostr_: will you take care of the click scope as a lander?
<thostr_> yes, but wait on this for sec...
<thostr_> or rather for now
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> I just disabled it from cu2d just now
<thostr_> can you set the readiness to "no" for now
<thostr_> oh, ok then let's start landing
<thostr_> or, can you reactivate cu2d?
<sil2100> thostr_: I can reactivate it for cu2d if needed - is it crucial?
<kgunn> sil2100: any love for a mir silo ?
<sil2100> kgunn: hah ;) But indeed, might be a good time to assign one, just give me some moments so I can assess everything relates
<sil2100> *related
<sil2100> om26er: ok, looking into u-i-t now ;)
<om26er> sil2100, thanks, can we still keep daily release for it ?
<sil2100> om26er: well... daily-release is such a non-fitting name right now ;p Keeping it under cu2d would mean that it would be not really released frequently
<sil2100> om26er: we'll have to ask asac and didrocks if we're allowed to keep it under cu2d still
<om26er> sil2100, because I assume we are not going to put it on the image and at the same time we may have a few frequent additions to the source as well, only then we will run those tests on smoke testing
<sil2100> om26er: sounds legit
<ogra_> kgunn, hey ho
<ogra_> kgunn, so it seems since we use unity-system-compositor the system load does not get to zero as fast as it did before anymore, could someone of the mir team possibly take a look at that ?
<kgunn> ogra_: can do....altho maybe not super immediately....is that ok ?
<ogra_> i.e. if you look at http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/176:20140212:20140115.1/6550/ubuntu_calculator_app/
<ogra_> kgunn, i guess it is
<kgunn> ogra_: you got a bug? if not i'll file one....
<ogra_> i think worst case we can even set the timeout differently for the test, i expect it to be normal that it takes a bit longer with an additional layer in the stack
<kgunn> ogra_: ah...annoying
<ogra_> kgunn, no bug, only test results
<ogra_> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/33/artifact/clientlogs/ubuntu_calculator_app/topafter.log/*view*/ is a "systemsettle" top log
<ogra_> it runs top in a 5 min loop ten times iirc
<ogra_> (plars may correct me, not sure we still use exactly these values)
<plars> ogra_: let me double-check what it's set to
<kgunn> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1279391
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1279391 in Mir "[nested] inclusion of u-s-c as system comp not getting system load zero as quick as before" [Undecided,New]
<kgunn> just for reference
<ogra_> kgunn, perfect, thanks !
<plars> ogra_: so the way it seems to work, is it goes through up to 10 iterations of 5 loops of top, with a 6 second delay between each until it either falls out (fail) or sees that the system has gone to  97.5% idle or above
<ogra_> plars, ah i thought the dealys were longer
<ogra_> *delays
<sergiusens> retoaded, fginther can you increase the timeout for unity-scope-click? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-scope-click-trusty-armhf-ci/162/console
<sergiusens> alecu, ^^
<fginther> sergiusens, that looks like a bad run, the passing tests take about 20 minutes
<sergiusens> fginther, really? this mr brings in more tests
<fginther> sergiusens, I suspect a bad test then, only that MP is having problems. and only on armhf
<didrocks> sil2100: om26er: no, everything needs to move to citrain. We are not going to maintain a jenkins and code just for few projects
<didrocks> it's a big overhead
<alecu> fginther, sergiusens: I suspect something wrong with qt or gcc in arm. This only happens when using "new style" connections to qt signals, and only sometimes. Old style connections work every time.
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> om26er: ^
<alecu> fginther, sergiusens: we'll try with crosscompiling; is jenkins doing crosscompiling too?
<didrocks> bzoltan: testing not over yet?
<fginther> alecu, no, jenkins only does natvie
<didrocks> bzoltan: we are going to kick an image, so won't be before tomorrow now
<sergiusens> alecu, cross compiling for tests won't work
<alecu> fginther: ah, great. And is there a way to get shell access to an arm server that's configured just like jenkins? (canonistack, for instance)
<alecu> sergiusens: ack
<alecu> fginther: because we've tried compiling locally on one device, and we can't reproduce this issue. It only happens when jenkins runs
<fginther> alecu, I don't know of any resources available for this outside of our jenkins nodes, hmmm
<mmcc> alecu: sorry, I was afk, just joined and I don't have any backlog.
<sil2100> Damn, it's so nice to see the spreadsheet work correctly again
<fginther> alecu, I'll have to get back to you, maybe I'll think of something soon
<alecu> fginther: thanks
<om26er> sil2100, didrocks do I get to be the owner of this package in CITrain ? so that whenever I want a new package uploaded I can get it. or does that need to be a manager
<sil2100> om26er: you can be a lander no problem I guess, we just need to train you about the basic of CITrain usage then
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. we don't need the bootstrapping commit for new projects in CITrain?
<sil2100> (in changelog)
<om26er> sil2100, ok, makes sense. So please upload it to then ?
<om26er> -to
<sil2100> om26er: finishing the packaging review just now
<sil2100> om26er: we can use this merge for bootstrapping to citrain even I guess
<didrocks> sil2100: no, nothing needed, it will collect commits from rev 1
<didrocks> om26er: I guess it will make sense for you to be a lander
<didrocks> om26er: mind coming to next Monday bootcamp?
<om26er> didrocks, I am at QA sprint next week, I will try to be there if we dont hit a timezone issue
<didrocks> om26er: ah true, let's see
<om26er> didrocks, where does it take place ? bootcamp i mean
<didrocks> om26er: 3PM UTC IIRC
<om26er> didrocks, is that a hangout ? or IRC ?
<didrocks> om26er: hangout
<didrocks> pitti should be in as well
<om26er> didrocks, can you invite me, please ?
<om26er> 7am Oakland, awesome. probably I will be up at that time with jet lag
<didrocks> om26er: I'll send that email tomorrow with a lot more infos. Yeah adding you :)
<didrocks> om26er: I'm sure jetlag will help! :)
<om26er> didrocks, great, thanks :)
<didrocks> om26er: but I know we can ask you anything at anytime now as I guess you don't plan to sleep during night for some months (congrats btw :p)
<om26er> didrocks, heh, thanks. My work times are already odd, so whatever ;)
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> sil2100: coming?
<didrocks> cyphermox_: coming *back*?
<sil2100> AaaaaaAaa
<sil2100> Meeting!
 * sil2100 panic
<didrocks> balloons: I think starting today, you are a permanent guest as well?
<sil2100> hm, hangout problems
<sergiusens> didrocks, sil2100 is ubuntu-download-manager in the ci train?
<om26er> sil2100, branch merged.
<didrocks> sergiusens: not yet
<didrocks> should be on Monday
<didrocks> sergiusens: if you want to take it meanwhile, we can put it in, is it blocking you?
<sergiusens> didrocks, talked to mandel and I can be the PoC
<sergiusens> didrocks, but we can start Monday; not blocking me
<didrocks> sergiusens: ok, we have multiple things to land, so tomorrow if pressing, otherwise I would prefer mandel to have something to experience the CI Train
<sergiusens> didrocks, then let him do it ;)
<sergiusens> didrocks, I just need fixes in trunk for the go bindings so if the old mechanism is in it's fine
<sil2100> om26er: cool ;)
<sil2100> om26er: the automerger is disabled now since we switch to CITrain, let's try releasing it on Monday maybe?
<om26er> sil2100, is it possible to release it in this week ? maybe on friday ?
<thostr_> can anybody reconfigure silo 11?
<mandel> didrocks, just ping me and I'll experience :)
<didrocks> sil2100: robru: I'll let you coordinate on Mir :)
<robru> sil2100, ok, i'm ready
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> robru: give me a moment
<sil2100> om26er: I think we can, we can do it together before the bootcamp and simply starting next week you'll be the one filling the requests
<sil2100> om26er: can we do that tomorrow then?
<thostr_> sil2100: robru: can anybody quickly reconfigure silo11?
<om26er> sil2100, yes tomorrow sounds fine, I'll ping you tomorrow then :)
<sil2100> robru: in the meantime ^ ? ;)
<sil2100> om26er: thanks! ;)
<robru> thostr_, on it
<robru> thostr_, done
<thostr_> robru: thanks
<sil2100> robru: ok, so actually you can do it in any order you want, but I usually tend to do it like that - you first assign a silo, writing MR's in MR's and xorg-server as the source package
<didrocks> ogra_: promotion in progress btw?
<sil2100> robru: the process of assigning is the same
<ogra_> didrocks, on it
<didrocks> thanks!
<robru> sil2100, oh ok right right
<robru> sil2100, i wasn't sure what you were talking about in the hangout. forgot about the source package thing
<sil2100> robru: once it's done, we need to prepare xorg-server package - usually it should be upstream doing that though
<robru> sil2100, so what's the significance of these source packages? why aren't they just MPs? is it because we aren't upstream?
<sil2100> robru: yes
<sil2100> robru: there are no bzr branches for those, we cannot enforce those to be there
<ogra_> === Image 176 Promoted ===
<robru> sil2100, ok, so why aren't we prepping the packages then? I don't understand the reason why upstreams do it for us
<sil2100> robru: usually I do it for them, but it should be upstream doing that as well
<sil2100> robru: is the silo ready?
<ogra_> kgunn, wrt your mail: "performance improvements for N7" ... is that 2012 or 2013 ?
<robru> sil2100, which one?
<kgunn> 2013
<ogra_> ah, thx
<robru> sil2100, ok, silo 13
<sil2100> robru: check your e-mail - you can take that source package and upload it to the silo 13's PPA
<sil2100> robru: it's a simple xorg-server bump of the build-deps
<robru> sil2100, ok, one sec
<sil2100> robru: after you dput to the PPA and notice it appearing in the PPA, you can then ask kgunn to press the build button
<sil2100> robru: xorg-server should dep-wait for the new mir to build and then build itself
<sil2100> And tadah ;)
<sil2100> robru: so the order is: assign silo -> dput source package -> run build
<kgunn> sil2100: robru and we need to tell mlankhorst when we begin
<sil2100> robru: this way the build job notices instantly that there's also a source package building
<sil2100> kgunn: ok
<kgunn> so he doesn't magically upload a new xserver :)
<kgunn> in the middle
<sil2100> kgunn: robru is your guide in this matter ;) Robert knows packaging so he can cherry-pick upstream changes into the PPA if needed as well
<sil2100> robru: I think you have can handle it from here, right?
<robru> sil2100, probably
<kgunn> robru: oh man...you're being put in charge of me and my stuff
<kgunn> means they must hate you :)
<sil2100> ;D It's not that bad!
<robru> kgunn, haha, learning to swim by jumping in the middle of the ocean ;-)
<didrocks> robru: publishing unity8 meanwhile? :)
<robru> didrocks, if you say so!
<robru> didrocks, ack these packagng changes? http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-009-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity8_7.84+14.04.20140212-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> robru: +1
<robru> kgunn, ok, xorg uploaded, go ahead with your build
<kgunn> robru: rock on! thanks
<robru> kgunn, my pleasure
<kgunn> sil2100: you still there
<robru> kgunn, looks like build failed due to a merge conflict.
<robru> kgunn, looks like you'll want to rebase https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/unity-system-compositor/usc-mir0.1.5-bump (or potentially drop it, since it looks redundant)
 * kgunn checks
<robru> kgunn, there are two MPs that do the same version bump, conflicting in debian/control. they're not quite the same, but close
<kgunn> robru: i should abandon the other
<kgunn> robru: but how do it know?....
<kgunn> e.g. i didn't add that MP to the landing
<robru> kgunn, somebody must have added it...
<robru> kgunn, there's no algorithm that goes out and adds extra MPs... ;-)
<kgunn> robru: i only see 4 mp's....1 for mir, 1 for unity-mir, 1 for platform-api, 1 for u-s-c
<robru> sil2100, why does line 46 say landed?
<robru> wait, i'm lost
<robru> kgunn, oh, my mistake, i didn't notice that https://code.launchpad.net/~kgunn72/unity-mir/um-mir0.1.5-bump and https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/unity-system-compositor/usc-mir0.1.5-bump were merges against different projects
<robru> names are so similar
<kgunn> robru: and you confused me b/c i had a similar one...not listed against u-s-c :)
<robru> kgunn, ok, in that case, take the latter MP and do a "bzr merge lp:unity-system-compositor" and then push back to the same branch. then a rebuild should fix it
<kgunn> robru: yeppers, doing it now
<kgunn> robru: huh...it said "nothing to do" upon merge
<kgunn> do i just do an empty comit to make it happy ?
<robru> kgunn, that's bizarre.
<kgunn> robru: aptly names
<kgunn> named
<robru> kgunn, hurr durr. not awake yet. it's unity-mir that has the conflict.
<kgunn> robru: hey no worrries..i should've looked at build log instead of being lazy :)
<kgunn> relying on you
<robru> kgunn, trunk makes reference to a google-mock package that isn't listed in the diff, so I guess somebody did a trunk commit, or otherwise you started your branch with an old copy of trunk
<robru> kgunn, anyway 'bzr merge lp:unity-mir' should fix this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~kgunn72/unity-mir/um-mir0.1.5-bump/+merge/205246
<kgunn> robru: yep...ahead of you...on its way
<kgunn> ag...if i could type
<asac> sil2100: can you help bzoltan to run his tests?
<robru> kgunn, ok, once you push that fix, you should be able to rebuild. let me know if anything explodes in your face
<kgunn> robru: specifically in my face... lol
<robru> kgunn, crack this new... it could shoot deadly beams into your eyes and then explode!
<sil2100> asac: I'm finishing up some things right now, let me see in a moment
<asac> sil2100: ok. ogra is covering
<kgunn> robru: lol
<kgunn> chances are high
<kgunn> bbiab
<robru> kgunn, ah shit... looks like a typo in the package name (xorg-server vs xorg-xserver caused a problem here. I'll have to reconfigure.
<kgunn> robru: was that my fault?...tell me and i'll note that for future
<robru> kgunn, dunno, are you the one who wrote "xorg-xserver" in the spreadsheet? because the package is actually called xorg-server
<kgunn> guilty...
<kgunn> noted
<kgunn> won't happen again
<robru> kgunn, hehe, no worries
<robru> kgunn, ok, it's reconfigured. so this time kick a build, but check the 'watch_only' box and see what happens. that should make it happy with the package names now
<robru> kgunn, around? I'm heading out for lunch soonish, but I'll be back to help out with this soon.
<robru> kgunn, i'll just kick that build for you to see what happens before i go...
<robru> kgunn, ok, so one thing I see in the PPA is that certain things failed to build due to being uploaded in the wrong order (eg, they all depend on mir 0.1.5 which isn't there yet). so you might have to kick yet another build. but as far as I can tell things are falling into place
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<thostr_> robru: can you check what's wrong with silo 11? it's building since ages...
<seb128> thostr_, you can click on the ppa link at the top to see the ppa status
<seb128> thostr_, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-011/+packages
<seb128> thostr_, those builds are waiting on  libubuntu-download-manager-common-dev which doesn't exists
<thomi> robru or rsalveti: could one of you fine gentlement please click the 'Merge and clean' button on landing silo 6 for me please?
<seb128> thomi, hey
<thomi> hey seb128
<thomi> seb128: or perhaps you could do that for me :)
<thomi> also, does anyone know why my line from the 'pending' tab in the self-service spreadsheet was deleted?
<seb128> thomi, I can press the button for you, sure ... who was handling that landing and pressed the buttons before?
<seb128> thomi, thanks for the autopilot test, I confirmed that the landing today, which includes your recent fix, resolves the issue
<thomi> seb128: veebers, but he's on holiday today. He and asac agreed that cgoldberg and I should be given permissions, but it hasn't happened
<thomi> now I have two releases to get out the door before friday, and I don't have permissions for one, and for some reason my line from the 'pending' tab was deleted last night
<thomi> so... yeah... kind of frustrating.
<thomi> seb128: should I re-add my pending line? If so, are you able to allocate me a silo, or do I need to wait for didier?
<seb128> thomi, they had some issues with the google doc, people doing edits and creating issues in the formulas, timeout and such as well
<thomi> ugh
<thomi> that sucks
<thomi> I'll re-add my line
<seb128> thomi, I'm not in the CI team, for silos you need somebody there
<seb128> thomi, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06404.html
<seb128> thomi, that lists people that should be online in that timeslot
<thomi> sweet, thanks
<seb128> thomi, I pressed the clean button on silo 6 for you (I've access to the commands, I just can't assign silos)
<thomi> seb128: I see the job running - thanks man
<asac> thomi: ok. i talk again tomorrow. sorry. lots of things came in today on didrocks, so...
<thomi> asac: no worries. For today I'll bug other people to click buttons for me
<asac> thomi: use robru and folks in the US timezone to help you
<asac> thanks dont hesitate to ping around
<asac> thomi: do you have the MP ready with test?
<asac> thomi: afaik the silo was landed (but it was not really you guys pushing that over the line)
<seb128> asac, seems like people in the US tz are not that responsive yet ;-)
<thomi> asac: huh?
<thomi> asac: we spent all of yesterday running the tests. veebers asked didier to push the button late last night
<thomi> asac: now I'm just trying to get another silo allocated
<asac> thomi: ah ok so it took longer
<asac> didrocks pushed the button
<asac> thought we wanted to do that after 2-3 hours
<asac> and try to prep the other patch already
<thomi> right - now I need another silo allocated for row 82
<asac> robru: cyphermox_: ^^
<asac> thomi needs  your helop i guess
<thomi> this message (https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06404.html) says Toykeeper or balloons should be able to do it, but apparently no one told them about it, so...
<asac> rsalveti: ^^ can you allocate a silo for thomi?
<asac> thomi: selene and balloons have a dogfooder role in the US shift
<asac> they dont have powers to allocate silos right now (which might need change)
<thomi> asac: ahhhh
<asac> so the mail was not very precise :/
 * balloons waves a wand
<asac> robru: cyphermox_: can allocate
<asac> also rsalveti with some luck
<thomi> asac: yeah, the email suggested otherwise :)
<seb128> asac, none of those seem to be around though :p
<kgunn> robru: yep...and unity-mir & platform-api depend on each other...so i always have kick again (just targeted)
<thomi> *sadface*
<asac> thomi: they will show up... if not, you can mup them
<asac> in 15 minutes :)
<thomi> will do
<asac> i cna do that ... just ping me if they haven't shown up in 15
<asac> thanks
<asac> :)
<thomi> ok
<cyphermox_> looking into it
<rsalveti> alright, let me know if you still need help from my side
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: you can assign silos?
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: yup
<cyphermox_> ah
<rsalveti> never did, but I can
<cyphermox_> well it's not doing anything here
<cyphermox_> I'll try again in a second
<cyphermox_> oh, wait
<cyphermox_> I know why :)
<cyphermox_> urgh
<cyphermox_> thomi: you just added another MP?
<thomi> cyphermox_: yes, sorry, I thought no one had gotten to it yet :)
<cyphermox_> nevermind, I actually got it, it seems
<thomi> thanks cyphermox_
<cyphermox_> but it was close, my initial copy I had only one
<thomi> heh
<cyphermox_> wait, no
<cyphermox_> it's not good
<cyphermox_> let me reconfigure this to add the other merge
<thomi> cyphermox_: I wonder if I should add a blank MP as well, so I can fix things without having to tack them on to an existing MP... in case anything is broken
<cyphermox_> bah, it's quick enough to update, no trouble really
<thomi> ok
<cyphermox_> and anything broken probably belongs still in the same MP
<thomi> well, sometimes :)
<thomi> cyphermox_: how long before your EOD?
<cyphermox_> I will be mostly online until very late
<cyphermox_> let's say at least 5 hours
<cyphermox_> just ping, and wait I may take a bit to answer
<thomi> awesome, thanks
<cyphermox_> should be good to go now
<thomi> thanks!
<cyphermox_> let me know if anything is broke
<thomi> cyphermox_: ugh.. I don't have permissions to click the 'build' button. I wonder if you could do that for me please?
<thomi> (or give me permissions, if you can)
<cyphermox_> I don't know where those permissions are
<cyphermox_> I can hit it
<thomi> thanks
<thomi> this is going to get tiresome for both of us :-/
<cyphermox_> ah
<cyphermox_> yeah
<robru> kgunn, back, just reading scrollback
<cyphermox_> who maintains this jenkins? you should ask them for the permissions
<cyphermox_> thomi: what you're looking for is access to http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-1-build/build?delay=0sec
<thomi> cyphermox_: yeah
<cyphermox_> fginther: poke ^
<thomi> cyphermox_: and for the 'merge & clean' step
<cyphermox_> yup
<thomi> fginther: while you're in there, perhaps you can also give cgoldberg permissions.
<thomi> he's our US timezone representative
<fginther> thomi, cyphermox_, this is not the CI teams'. It belongs to the integration team: didrocks, sil2100, Mirv, robru, kenvandine, etc.
<fginther> I don't have access
<fginther> cyphermox_, do you just need to know how to give permission to thomi?
<robru> cyphermox_, thomi: i think it's up to didrocks to grant that access.
<thomi> ok
<thomi> don't worry about it guys
<kgunn> robru: ack...gonna let it run to completion(failure)
<kgunn> then i'll rekick just for unity-mir
<robru> so, wow, this really exploded while I was on lunch. does anybody need me to do anything at this point? hard to tell how much of the scrollback still needs to be handled and how much was done already
<thomi> doanac: bad news: you found a regression in the latest AP. Good news: I've managed to reproduce it with a functional test, and there's an MP and a fix already. bad news: now I have to release it, which takes *ages* :(
<thomi> doanac: fix is: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/trunk-fix-autopilot-subunit-output/+merge/206043
<thomi> cyphermox_: I think something is broken inmy silo: "In silo landing-006. Can't merge: wrong status or parameters for job."
<cyphermox_> what tells you that?
<thomi> cyphermox_: the pending tab
<thomi> cyphermox_: status column, row 82
<robru> thomi, that was my fault, I was responding to something you said earlier, without realizing that somebody already did it. so doing it twice made that error. but I don't think it's a real problem; just continue with your work. should still be possible to use the silo and publish properly later
<thomi> robru: oh ok
<thomi> thanks :)
<robru> thomi, ping me if anything concrete actually explodes and I'll fix it, but as far as I can see it's ok now
<doanac> thomi: thanks.
<mmcc> ping robru - we have a test suite that's failing in the ARM jenkins but not in the amd64 one, and I'm told to pick your brain for ideas. The symptom is that Qt signal/slot connections are failing to connect, causing timeouts as code waits for signals that won't come.
<mmcc> here's one example: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-scope-click-trusty-armhf-ci/165/console - see "QObject::connect: signal not found" about 10 lines up from the end
<robru> mmcc, so basically arm is too slow?
<mmcc> robru: I'd be surprised if it was timing-related
<robru> mmcc, reading...
<robru> mmcc, ok, so the errors I'm seeing are "failed to load" and "no such file". my first instinct on that would be a dependency issue, like some package is available on amd64 but not armhf. did you check into the deps yet?
<mmcc> specifically, on ARM , calls to QObject::connect() (which hooks up signal and slot methods between qt objects) fail - returning a null Connection - when on x86, they don't
<mmcc> robru: yes, the deps are correct. it runs successfully with the same configs on x86. for example http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-scope-click-trusty-amd64-ci/165
<mmcc> that's from the same revno
<robru> mmcc, this is pretty far outside my area of expertise. unless the problem can be idenfied as some dependent component failing on arm, then most likely I'd ping fginther about an infrastructure issue
<mmcc> robru: ack, will do. thanks for taking a look!
<robru> mmcc, no worries
<mmcc> so, ping fginther: do you have a minute to brainstorm about an arch-specific Qt issue?
<fginther> mmcc, I can try
<fginther> mmcc, alecu pinged me about this earlier and I don't have too many great ideas...
<fginther> mmcc, he mentioned that debugging on armhf hardware might help
<mmcc> fginther: well, if I could manually run the tests on the same setup that jenkins is having, that'd accelerated debugging a bit. I do have an old n7 on my desk, so I've already got "misc arm hardware" covered
<alecu> the weird thing being that on the n7 it works just fine :P
<mmcc> alecu: yes, sort-of... on the n7, some workarounds are required. on jenkins, none of the  workarounds fix the issue
<mmcc> fginther: so, it's calls to QObject::connect(), which are Qt's inter-object communication setup calls, and they don't touch any IO or do anything async
<mmcc> just for background...
<mmcc> so sometimes working on n7 but not in jenkins is very unexpected
<tsdgeos> hi guys, is anything I can do to help fix the error at https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=drive_web#gid=27 ?
<fginther> mmcc, are you testing with binary packages or just building and test locally?
<mmcc> actually working in x86 but not arm is very unexpected
<mmcc> fginther: on the n7 I'm building and testing locally. same on my dev desktop of course
<fginther> mmcc, if I can provide the binary packages from the jenkins build, would that be something you could test?
<mmcc> fginther: I'm willing to try
<fginther> mmcc, ok, I'll set it up
<mmcc> thanks
<thomi> robru: cyphermox_: sorry about this, but A thord autopilot change has become available, and I'd like to roll it into this release. Could one of you please re-provision the silo for me? row 82 on the SS
<robru> thomi, is there a new MP? or just new commits on existing MPs?
<thomi> robru: there's a new MP
<robru> thomi, ok, will do
<thomi> thanks
<thomi> robru: if you could fire off the build step as well, that'd be great :)
<robru> thomi, sure I guess. who is supposed to normally?
<thomi> robru: well, veebers, but he's on holiday. I'm also supposed to have permissions, but it didn't happen last night.
<thomi> hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to do it myself
<robru> thomi, ok, no worries. I'm personally happy to do it but I've been told not to... ;-)
<thomi> really?
<thomi> I wonder why
<robru> thomi, yeah, the 'lander' (usually "your manager") is supposed to. there's some big reason involving ownership of the stack, they're supposed to take an active role by both building, and merge/cleaning.
<robru> thomi, text conflict:
<robru> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-1-build/21/console
<thomi> robru: thanks, I'll sort it out
<robru> thomi, first guess would be that you added the MPs in the wrong order in the spreadsheet. if so it needs a reconfig with the right order. if not, you just need to rebase your branch and then rebuild. ping me when you're ready
<thomi> robru: yup, will do - thansk
<fginther> mmcc, this is the correct MP? https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/unity-scope-click/dlmgr-add-udm/+merge/205733
<thomi> robru: merge conflicts fixed - if you could re-build, that'd be great
<robru> thomi, building
<thomi> thanks
<robru> thomi, ok looks good. I gotta step out and run a quick errand, but I'll be back in 30 if you need anything else
<thomi> thanks
<fginther> ChrisTownsend, ping
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: Hi
<fginther> ChrisTownsend, regarding your last email. you mention the overlapping monitor setup should be fixed. 'What' needs to be fixed? is this a setup issue, a unity issue, something else?
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: I believe it's a setup issue.
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: Sorry for being vague:)
<fginther> ChrisTownsend, do you know how that is resolved?
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: I honestly don't know how it gets in that state.  I know it can manually set up the monitors in System Settings->Displays
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: But even there, you can't overlap monitors.
<fginther> hmmm
<fginther> ChrisTownsend, oh my, that is bad
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: Did you find something or just commenting on the overlapped monitors?
<fginther> ChrisTownsend, sorry, just commenting on the overlap, just watched one of the videos
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: Yeah...
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: Anything else I can help with?  Not sure what else I can help with though.
<fginther> ChrisTownsend, nope, that it. thanks.  I'll kick off another test
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: Ok, cool, and thanks!
<tsdgeos> robru: any idea of what's wrong in https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=drive_web#gid=27 ?
<kgunn> robru or cyphermox_ ....as new landing buddies ^ any ideas ?
<cyphermox_> kgunn: unity8 was still in proposed at the time
<cyphermox_> I'd say nothing is wrong, unity8 has landed by now
<cyphermox_> kgunn: was is only just unity8?
<tsdgeos> cyphermox_: has it? all the branches that were part of that mp are not in unity8 trunk
<cyphermox_> oh, right
<cyphermox_> I guess the merges didn't all get landed since the package couldn't be seen as landed
<cyphermox_> tsdgeos: kgunn: did you run that yourself? I think it could simply be re-run
<tsdgeos> hmmmm, no idea what that means. kgunn?
<kgunn> cyphermox_: so i thot didrocks was gonna merge...but i suppose i can hit merge button if those are really in archive
<cyphermox_> tbh I have no idea
<cyphermox_> that line is usually for you's
<kgunn> cyphermox_: right...i think he hit early
<cyphermox_> unless there is something special for this particular merge
<kgunn> hence the can't merge msg
<kgunn> nope
<kgunn> so tsdgeos cyphermox_ if the packages aren't there...it'll gripe again and keep the spreadsheet cell red
<kgunn> but i bet they are there now
<cyphermox_> correct
<kgunn> i just hit merge, let's see
<tsdgeos> lots of stuff merged \o/
<tsdgeos> tx all
 * tsdgeos leaves for some sleep
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-02-13
<kgunn> robru: cyphermox_ ok..mir in silo13 is all good....just finished testing....
<kgunn> if someone would like to upload all the packages...i'll hit merge after dinner!
<kgunn> just ping here
<robru> kgunn, on it
<robru> cyphermox_, actually I need you to ack the packaging here; http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-013-2-publish/
<thomi> robru: cyphermox_: Could one of you gentlemen please re-generate my silo? I've needed to remove an MP from the landing plan since it's going to be too complicated to land
<cyphermox_> thmo ack
<cyphermox_> ugh
<thomi> :)
<cyphermox_> thomi: alright, doing it now ;)
<thomi> cyphermox_: perhaps you could click the 'build' button for me as well please :)
<cyphermox_> sure
<thomi> I mean, once the silo bit is done
<thomi> thanks
<cyphermox_> I still see two MPs in the spreadsheet?
<thomi> cyphermox_: yeah, there used to be three
<thomi> cyphermox_: I already removed one from the list
<cyphermox_> hmm, but then someone re-configured it when you added the third?
<thomi> cyphermox_: yes, robru did
<thomi> earlier
<cyphermox_> because I recall configuring it for just two earlier :)
<cyphermox_> ok
<thomi> yeah... turns out one of the MPs needs to be landed atomically with a new unity8, which I didn't realise
<cyphermox_> thomi: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-1-build/23/console
<thomi> cyphermox_: thanks!
 * thomi watches the wheels spin
<cjohnston> the wheels on the train go round and round
<cyphermox_> chu chu
<thomi> I thought the weeks on the *bus* went round and round?
<cjohnston> must be different over there.. over here we have wheels on the bus ;-)
<cjohnston> but we don't have a CI Bus, thankfully
<robru> cjohnston, CI bus was what we had before ;-)
<cjohnston> robru: from what I understand, a bus moves too fast for what we had before
<robru> zing!
<cjohnston> maybe the CI segway.. if you tilt a little too much in any direction it falls over
<cyphermox_> the ci crawl?
<cyphermox_> thomi: I'm logging off now
<thomi> cyphermox_: thanks for your help - this won't be ready to land till tomorrow anyway
<cyphermox_> ok
<thomi> our test job takes *hours*
<cyphermox_> well, you'll have someone else to look into that stuff (assuming there is nobody else not in didrocks' team) in 3 hours or so
<thomi> cyphermox_: yeah,
<cjohnston> cyphermox_: crawling isn't really a vehicle, and since we are for some reason sticking with vehicles for transportation.... ;-/
<robru> cyphermox_, CI rollerblades ;-)
<cjohnston> hehe
<thomi> ci hoverboard
<thomi> just.. don't take it out over water
<robru> YOU NEED POWAH!
<thomi> :)
 * robru -> EOD. goodnight!
<thomi> o/
<didrocks> mandel: hey, tell me once you are around :)
<popey> My phone is stuck on "Checking for updates..."
 * popey blames the connection in the office
<didrocks> popey: seems multiple people are complaining about updates, I didn't boot my phone yet
<asac> hmm... thats scary i guess :/
<popey> I'm getting 50% packet loss here, so blame that at the moment
<sil2100> My phone is updating right now
<popey> (on my laptop, not phone)
<didrocks> popey: as psivaa isn't around, do you mind making the update test results health statement this morning?
<didrocks> (and same for tomorrow I guess :))
<popey> if I could get any kind of connection aside from ssh, maybe
<ogra_> bah, sigh, no new Mir
<didrocks> popey: waow, even to ci.ubuntu.com?
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, seems it was published too late
<popey> i get 50% packet loss on all my devicess
 * popey pokes is
<ogra_> hmm, and bug 1277589 has no cause found yet either
<ubot5> bug 1277589 in ubuntu-download-manager ""FileNotFoundError: /var/lib/system-image/blacklist.tar.xz"" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1277589
<ogra_> :(
<ogra_> pretty bad
<didrocks> yeah
<ogra_> (seems a lot of people get it now
<ogra_> )
<sil2100> didrocks: be there in a minute
<ogra_> grr, headset issues
<didrocks> popey: get your packets back and join us! ;)
<popey> will try
<didrocks> mandel: so that you know, thostr_ is doing a release of ubuntu-download-manager (today is quiet, we have some free slots for doing so)
<didrocks> so you are getting into CI Train, starting Monday, you will be doing it yourself though
<didrocks> (as you dep on qt btw, we have again some packages to remove on powerpc and similar archs. This is safe to do in term of reverse-depends though, just need to jump in some ooopses)
<popey> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6915695/ see that - instructions from rsalveti for flo...
<popey> line 16 - where does trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz come from?
<ogra_> popey, see the "paste from" :)
<ogra_> popey, line 16 comes from line 12
<popey> well yeah, hence me asking you ☻
<ogra_> oh !
<popey> well, no, 12 downloads ubuntu-touch.rootfs-armhf.tar.gz
<ogra_> thanks !
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> popey, though i think with Mir 1.5 in the archive you should be able to use the last proposed tarball from cdimage
<ogra_> (which then would be rightly named)
<popey> got a url?
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/
<ogra_> pick the tar.gz
<popey> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20140213/trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz ya ?
<popey> ffs, can't resolve cdimage.ubuntu.com in the office
<ogra_> right
<Mirv> didrocks: ok bzoltan is having problems with the tests, and I shared my testing methods on how I was able to land qtbase earlier this week so hopefully it helps him.
<didrocks> Mirv: excellent, keep us posted please :)
<didrocks> Mirv: on the one dashboard test failure, seems legit?
<Mirv> didrocks: regarding that, I've asked (but not gotten response yet) from elopio/kalikiana about a recent textfield fix in trunk - do they think it'll fix that flaky test too
<didrocks> Mirv: ah excellent, thanks for the catchup!
<didrocks> sil2100: were you able to upgrade successfully?
<mardy> hi! I'd like to ask if there's anything blocking row 240 of the Landing Asks document, since it's not being picked up for landing
<popey> Hmm. just crashed unity by swiping back and forth between home and music..
<popey> cant easily reproduce it though
<didrocks> sil2100: mind looking at mardy's request? ^
<didrocks> sil2100: argh, you didn't disable ubuntu-ui-toolkit from daily release and upstream merger as we discussed yesterday, doing so
<ogra_> popey, with 4.4 ?
<popey> um
<popey> good question, how can I tell? ☻
<Mirv> didrocks: ok the SDK team believes the new method is much more robust and likely to fix that failing/flaky test
<didrocks> Mirv: excellent, thanks for confirming
<didrocks> let's see sil2100's feedback on the other results
<didrocks> once he's around ;)
<sil2100> Well, I didn't do uitk since Mirv was doing it ;)
<sil2100> I mean, since I thought that Mirv is dealing with it then he will also disable it as well
<sil2100> mardy: looking
<popey> ogra_: on flo... unpacking rootfs tarball to system-image ...
<popey> that is taking a very very long time
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm talking about the other tests :)
<didrocks> not the uitk one
<didrocks> the weather one seems to be the most important one
<ogra_> popey, well, its ~500M
<ogra_> popey, you can't tell if you downloaded .img friles from rsalvetis place ?
<ogra_> (if you use these you use 4.4.)
<popey> yeah, its 4.4
<popey> taken at least 20 mins so far
<ogra_> thats definitely wrong then
<sil2100> mardy: I guess it's fine to release, but we don't do any cu2d landings for touch anymore, so it would have to be released through citrain
<ogra_> popey, i'd start over, after 20min the whole process should be done
<ogra_> popey, what release is your host on ?
<ogra_> this has only been tested on trusty yet
<popey> trusty
 * popey tries again
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> popey: what you trying?
<ogra_> if that hangs again, please change "set -e" to "set -ex" at the top of the script and pastebin me the output
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~/flo/project-rootstock-ng$ ./rootstock-touch-install ./trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz ../system.img
<popey> thats what i'm doing
<popey> davmor2: can you dogfood 178 on maguro pls?
<davmor2> popey: yeap
<popey> ta
<popey> ogra_: taken 10 mins
<ogra_> and done ?
<popey> no
<popey> so running with -ex
<sil2100> huh
<popey> ogra_: loads of errors appearing on device
<ogra_> on device ?
<popey> Error in select (Bad file number)
<popey> in recovery mode
<popey> but the script finished!
<ogra_> popey, you had android 4.4 installed and run at least once ?
<ogra_> ah, good
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6924941/
<popey> yes
<ogra_> see if ubuntu is up after the reboot then :)
<ogra_> where did you see the errors ?
<popey> at the bottom of the device
<popey> rebooting asks "ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix?" THIS CAN NOT BE UNDONE."
<popey> Options are "No" and "Yes - disable recovery flash"
<popey> still getting Error in select (Bad file number) appearing at the bottom
<ogra_> erm
<ogra_> did you do line 6 and 7 of the paste ?
<ogra_> looks like you have a broken recovery or boot.img
<popey> http://imgur.com/ja7Kkvq
<popey> yes
<popey> do i have to reboot between each?
<ogra_> you need to boot into the newly flsahed recovery
<ogra_> *flashed
<ogra_> not between, no
<popey> i must have done that
<popey> because i used fastboot so there's no other way
<popey> i mean, i had to boot into recovery to do the rootstock
 * popey starts fresh
<davmor2> ogra_: fastboot for the recovery is done at the bootloader page so there is no choice but to reboot into the new recovery :(
<ogra_> ah, right
<popey> ok, done boot and recovery and booted into recovery
 * ogra_ doesnt get how you ended up in the flash mode after the acript called "adb reboot"
<ogra_> *script
<sil2100> Aaaah, CRAP
 * sil2100 needs coffee
 * popey re-runs the rootstock
<popey> flash mode?
<popey> it didnt reboot
<popey> after i ran the script I was left sat there in recovery
<ogra_> oh !
<ogra_> it automatically reboots normally
<ogra_> hmm, looking at your output it seems like it failed right after pushing the android image
<davmor2> ogra_, didrocks, popey: hmmm this could be an issue upgrade to 178 I'm assuming has left me with a blank screen on reboot
<ogra_> are you sure the USB cable is good ?
<popey> davmor2: a few people have reported that over the last few days
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> mount: mounting /dev/block/loop0 on /cache/system/ failed: Device or resource busy
<popey> i saw the google screen last week on one update, rebooted again and it was fine
<popey> oh
<ogra_> seems there is a bug in the cleanup code ... i need to make sure that gets unmounted so a second run doesnt fail
<davmor2> hmm apparently this is build 179
<davmor2> didrocks, ogra_, popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6924986/
<popey> thats not 178 ☻
<ogra_> 179 is 1h old :)
<sil2100> Interesting
<ogra_> but only has html5 app changes and dialer and addressbook updates
<davmor2> popey: all I did was update I didn't realise that 179 had been released too
<ogra_> nothing that should cause issues
<davmor2> ogra_: so adb is connecting fine.  The system seems to be running just no shell.  I'll have a look though /var/crash  do you know what logs are likely to be useful?
<ogra_> syslog in any case
<ogra_> lightdm might be interesting too
<ogra_> and unity8 indeed
<davmor2> ogra_: no lightdm listed under ps aux
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ps ax|grep light
<ogra_>  1425 ?        Ssl    0:01 lightdm
<ogra_>  1551 ?        Sl     0:01 lightdm --session-child 10 16
<ogra_> thats 176
<davmor2> _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_qt5_libexec_QtWebProcess.32011.crash
<davmor2> _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_upstart-app-launch_desktop-hook.32011.crash
<davmor2> _usr_sbin_system-image-dbus.0.crash
<ogra_> and we got a new lightdm in 177
<davmor2> those are in var crash ^
<ogra_> well, if lightdm doesnt stRT I'D BLAME LIGHTDM
<ogra_> OOPS
<sil2100> didrocks: so, I couldn't reproduce the weather app failure here yet, but the test suite seems to act a bit strangely - when the test finishes, it leaves my system with a white screen, as if some application was starting
<ogra_> sorry
<didrocks> sil2100: interesting, can you try to reach upstream?
<ogra_> davmor2, reboot once to make sure it is still not booting, then make the image writable and downgrade lightdm
<davmor2> ogra_: let me grab some logs first
<didrocks> dbarth_: I do see your packages in the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-012/
<Mirv> dbarth_: regarding line 20, we can assign a silo to it but there's the column for you that you've assured that the branches are ready and merge proposals are following the CI Train guidelines. please check those and then change it to Yes.
<didrocks> Mirv: I prefer robru to deal with the requests from the webapps team
<didrocks> I think we should have waited for Monday
<popey> ogra_: 15 mins again and it's just sat there. I adb shell, and then ls /cache/system and it hangs
<didrocks> once dbarth_ is trained
<ogra_> popey, sigh
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, that's fine for me, dbarth_ just pinged me on another channel and I asked him to join here
<didrocks> seems that didn't happen, so either we wait or robru is taking the extra maintenance when migrating them
<ogra_> popey, it worked for many people since two weeks ... i dont get that
<ogra_> popey, could the disk be full or something =
<ogra_> ?
<dbarth_> didrocks: should i delay my releases until i get trained, or robru wakes up? this needs to be ready for the app show down, i don't think that helps me much to deal with that request this way
<dbarth_> seriously
<davmor2> ogra_: same issue on the phone mailing list by the look of it
<dbarth_> didrocks: so what do you say?
<ogra_> davmor2, yes, i need to knwo if rolling back lightdm helps
<popey>  /dev/block/loop0       2015824   1231968    681456  64% /cache/system
<davmor2> ogra_: yeap I'm just grabbing logs
 * Mirv goes back to piloting
<didrocks> dbarth_: well, seems like you need urgent release at the last minute which isn't helpful as well ;) but I think we have enough work and can't take more from some people not trained (I think you shouldn't have been moved to CI Train before that time)
<dbarth_> it's not last minute
<ogra_> davmor2, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/165746075/lightdm_1.9.7-0ubuntu1_1.9.7-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<didrocks> dbarth_: you can wait Monday then?
<ogra_> davmor2, please check the permissionf of that dir
<ogra_> *permissions
<dbarth_> we'll test in a private ppa, and do thinks without the citrain
<dbarth_> robru moved us there, but that's yet another great idea that wastes our time
<sil2100> Wow, weather-app test just failed, but a different failure
<didrocks> dbarth_: not sure why you are speaking about line 12, this was already migrated
<dbarth_> i hope it can be better next week
<ogra_> (doesnt really look like it could be the cause though)
<didrocks> silos 12
<seb128> ogra_, I don't see how adding a || true to a command could do a difference
<didrocks> interesting…
<ogra_> seb128, yeah
<popey> ogra_: maybe should I try an older rootfs?
<ogra_> popey, or mine
<ogra_> popey, older doesnt have the new mir
<popey> ogra_: the link in the pastebin?
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-touch.rootfs-armhf.tar.gz
<popey> ok
<davmor2> ogra_: drwxr-x---  2 lightdm     lightdm       40 Feb 13 11:13 lightdm
<ogra_> looks ok
<ogra_> thanks
<ogra_> davmor2, thats mako ?
<davmor2> ogra_: no maguro
<ogra_> oh
<davmor2> ogra_: the guy on the list is mako though
 * ogra_ wonders if the 4.4 capable Mir even supports maguro ... 
<popey> ogra_: so ./rootstock-touch-install ./ubuntu-touch.rootfs-armhf.tar.gz ../system.img
<popey> right?
<ogra_> yes, always the same
<davmor2> ogra_: it worked yesterday on 176 was that pre mir?
<ogra_> davmor2, yes
<popey> and should I be concerned about lots of errors "E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command", and command log last_log last_install ?
<ogra_> davmor2, oh, wait
<ogra_> davmor2, the new Mir is not in any image yet
<ogra_> i was mixing up with new unity
<ogra_> 178 had the new unity
<didrocks> sil2100: do you see what happens when it's failing?
<davmor2> ogra_: right how do I rollback lightdm
<popey> (there is no /cache/recovery on this device)
<ogra_> and 179 only app stuff
<didrocks> vila: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/, is that expected?
<didrocks> (see the top 2)
<ogra_> didrocks, broken install
<didrocks> seems that test for 179 didn't start?
<davmor2> didrocks: 179 is a blank screen
<didrocks> urgh
<davmor2> see mailing list and message here earlier as soon as I hit it ;)
<ogra_> INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for install to finish on device. Please do not unplug device until phablet-flash finishes.
<ogra_> ERROR:phablet-flash:Installation is taking too long or an error occured along the way.
<ogra_> davmor2, i dont think thats related
<ogra_> the error is that it cant install at all
<didrocks> davmor2: I thought you were are 178
<ogra_> wont get as far as even attempting to boot
<didrocks> not 179
<didrocks> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140213.1.changes
 * didrocks wonders why no new Mir
<ogra_> yes, no relevant changes
<davmor2> didrocks: I thought 178 was the update turns out it was 179 :(
<ogra_> didrocks, britney perhaps ?
<didrocks> mir still in proposed
<didrocks> yep
<ogra_> didrocks, was xorg-server rebuilt ?
<davmor2> didrocks: I'm just diagnosing this and then I'll flash 178
<didrocks> ogra_: probably not, let's wait for the Mir guys being in
<didrocks> ogra_: davmor2: ok, so you are looking at 179?
<ogra_> didrocks, yes, buut 178 had no relevant changes for any of these failures
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> 179
<ogra_> didrocks, issues must have come from 178
<didrocks> ogra_: but this one booted though :/
<ogra_> didrocks, yes, blame UTAH
<ogra_> didrocks, did it boot ?
<ogra_> did you see the screen ?
<ogra_> :P
<vila> didrocks: no idea, cihelp ^
<didrocks> ogra_: let me retry to flash 178
<ogra_> didrocks,  note that davmor2 talks about maguro ... where we saw the install-and-boot error
<ogra_> (and might have tested 177 actually)
<cjwatson> mir> looks like it needs xorg-server, indeed
<didrocks> ogra_: well, that won't explain why we have failures on mako and maguro on 179
<ogra_> didrocks, well, the lightdm change doesnt look related, i would blame unity8
<cjwatson> oh, xorg-server was uploaded but is stuck, let's see
<didrocks> ogra_: I won't blame anything yet
<ogra_> didrocks, well, the package set is tiny
<didrocks> unless we confirms that 178 isn't fine
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> let me reflash on mako 178
<didrocks> with -b
<ogra_> didrocks, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140213.1.changes has absolutely nothing that could block a boot
<cjwatson> wonder why xorg-server/ppc64el just started failing to build with an array-bounds error
<ogra_> and http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140213.changes only has unity8 and lightdm ... but the latter only adds a || true in a postinst
<didrocks> ogra_: I agree, but better checking that wondering
<cjwatson> I've overridden the never-passed autopkgtest failure there, but ppc64el will need to be sorted out
<didrocks> thanks cjwatson
<ogra_> popey, my flo has a dead battery, will try to reproduce once i can boot
<didrocks> cjwatson: sent to mlankhorst on #ubuntu-desktop
<popey> ogra_: tried again with your tgz and it's taking a while again, 10 mins so far
<ogra_> 10mins is fine
<popey> ok
<ogra_> ok, booted into recovery
<ogra_> ~ # grep cache /proc/mounts
<ogra_> /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/cache /cache ext4 rw,nodev,noatime,nodiratime,data=ordered 0 0
<popey> ogra_: crashed ..
<ogra_> ~ # ls /cache/
<ogra_> backup      lost+found  recovery
<popey> @lost connection to yold - did it crash?@
<popey> ffs us keyboard layout strikes again
<ogra_> popey, so you said you dont have /cache in your recovery ?
<popey> i have cache
<popey> ~ # grep cache /proc/mounts
<popey> /dev/block/loop0 /cache/system ext2 rw,relatime,errors=continue 0 0
<popey> ~ # ls /cache/
<popey> system
<davmor2> ogra_: :( root@ubuntu-phablet:/# apt-get install lightdm=1.9.7-0ubuntu1
<davmor2> Reading package lists... Done
<davmor2> Building dependency tree
<davmor2> Reading state information... Done
<davmor2> E: Version '1.9.7-0ubuntu1' for 'lightdm' was not found
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, cant be lightdm ...
<ogra_> davmor2, rather try to flash the former image and see if that one boots
<ogra_> popey, so your recovery img is broken
<ogra_> popey, we need to tell rslveti :)
<popey> wonder if the dodgy wifi is to blame
<ogra_> i doubt it
<popey> acce604b1e31ece2e8bd618b887154d3  recovery.img
<davmor2> ogra_: will do,  I've grabbed /var/log, /var/crash, and /home/phablet/.cache incase any of it is needed
<ogra_> davmor2, good
<popey> just re-downloaded and same md5sum
<ogra_> popey, yes, i doubt it has to do with the download
<ogra_> gimme a sec
<davmor2> ogra_: well I found it easier to just grab likely log locations rather than pussyfoot around grabbing one or two files and find out you missed one :)
<ogra_> popey, how big is yours
<popey> ʘ‿ಠ
<ogra_> err
<popey> -rw-rw-r-- 1 alan alan   9977856 Feb 13 09:41 recovery.img
<ogra_> your recovery.img :)
<ogra_> hmm, same size
<ogra_> popey, try this one http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/flo-recovery.img
<popey> ok
<ogra_> and see if there is a /cache/recovery
<didrocks> ogra_: reflashed 178 with -b, works here
<ogra_> (it is from the 7th, yours is from tonight)
<didrocks> let me upgrade now
 * ogra_ crosses fingers
<ogra_> i'll try maguro soon
<ogra_> just trying to nail down poey
<ogra_> 's issue
<didrocks> sure
<didrocks> system settings is stuck in checking for updates… though
<didrocks> root      2727  2.5  0.8  31840 15880 ?        Sl   11:55   0:02 /usr/bin/python3.3 /usr/sbin/system-image-dbus
<didrocks> ok, let's try to kill it
<davmor2> ogra_, didrocks: right 178 is currently being flashed we'll see if the issue is there lowering it to 177 if it is
<didrocks> ok, good now
<didrocks> (downloading 179)
<davmor2> hmmm qt5.2.1 broken my install on mako that is running 4.4.2 :( not good
<ogra_> davmor2, geez, stop bresaking two things at the same time !
<ogra_> -s
<popey> You don't get paid double for breaking twice the things you know davmor2 !
<davmor2> ogra_: no choice in the matter I'm being bombarded with requests to break stuff :)
<ogra_> well, i would prefer if you didnt break 179 for once :P
<davmor2> ogra_: I didn't that was someone else I just confirmed they broked it ;)
<ogra_> pfft ... your mail signature is a self fulfilling prophecy !
<davmor2> :D
<popey> haha
<didrocks> ok, stuck on the google logo, not even sure it tried to reboot in recovery
<popey> ogra_: its doing more stuff
<popey> ogra_: still getting this "Error in select (Bad file number) a lot though, which is worrying
<didrocks> Applying update: version-179.tar.xz
<didrocks> Done upgrading: Thu Feb 13 12:00:18 GMT 2014
<didrocks> I:Ubuntu update completeUbuntu update complete.
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/branches/rootstock-ng$ adb shell grep cache /proc/mounts
<ogra_> /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/cache /cache ext4 rw,nodev,noatime,nodiratime,data=ordered 0 0
<ogra_> popey, hmm, using a freshly downloaded recovery from rsalveti
<ogra_> just re-flashed it here
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, recovery applied then
<didrocks> but it's clearly 179
<ogra_> didrocks, i wasnt talking to you, this is a flo device
<popey> ogra_: gnnnnnnn, cache not mounted on mine
<didrocks> ogra_: I'm talking to you, was testing on mako :)
<popey> it thinks its done though
<ogra_> oh, you refer to the backlog
<ogra_> sorry
<popey> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6925152/
<ogra_> popey, where exactly do you see that ?
<popey> at the bottom of the recovery window
 * didrocks reboots in rw mode
<ogra_> popey, ah
<ogra_> never had that
<popey> this is a brand new out of the box flo with 4.4 on it
<davmor2> ogra_: ah actually the mako breakage might be related to the maguro one, You have to enable the ppa and then do a dist-upgrade which might of pulled in the package that has broken the release :) So the 2 could be connected \o/ only one breakage then :)
<ogra_> didrocks, thats so weird, since we had no changes that could cause it in 179
<didrocks> sil2100: progress on 178 test results? :)
<didrocks> ogra_: I know, I'm digging in the bisecting
<didrocks> asac: FYI image busted ^
<popey> ogra_: rebooted and it's broken - busybox shell
<ogra_> popey, yes
<popey> ☹
<ogra_> popey, did you see /cache mounted this time ?
<popey> in busybox?
<ogra_> no, in recovery before running the script
<popey> dunno, didn't check
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> reboot to recovery and check please
<popey> k
<ogra_> the errors you see are most likely from trying to untar a corrupt file
<didrocks> ogra_: ubuntu-touch-session
<didrocks> it's the cause
<didrocks> let me reupgrade it
<popey> ogra_: nope, not mounted
<ogra_> if there is no /cache mounted it wont fit on disk when pushing it in place
<didrocks> ogra_: and yeah, the diff makes no sense
<ogra_> crap
<ogra_> didrocks, it only adds a single file
<didrocks> a single line even if tagged x86 can hurt :p
<didrocks> rebooting with latest u-t-s
<ogra_> file, not line
<didrocks> yeah, marked as x86
<ogra_> popey: adb shell mount /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/cache /cache
<popey> mount: mounting /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/cache on /cache failed: Invalid argument
<ogra_> didrocks, let me check the logic that handles this file
<ogra_> popey, the cache dir is there ?
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, confirming it's u-t-s
<popey> ogra_: yes
<popey> ~ # ls -ld /cache
<popey> __bionic_open_tzdata: couldn't find any tzdata when looking for localtime!
<ogra_> didrocks, right, there must be a bug in the logic handling the file
<popey> __bionic_open_tzdata: couldn't find any tzdata when looking for GMT!
<popey> __bionic_open_tzdata: couldn't find any tzdata when looking for posixrules!
<popey> drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root             0 Feb 13 12:08 /cache
<didrocks> ogra_: let put 30 minutes, we need to rekick an image soon (which will unfortunately have both autopilot and mir :/ then)
<ogra_> i cant reboot my flo atm ... one sec
<didrocks> ogra_: can you prioritize that one?
<ogra_> didrocks, yeah, let me see if it is obvious, if n we'll just roll back
<didrocks> davmor2: so… I think we juste need your feedback on image 178 now
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, sounds legit, keep me posted :)
<didrocks> sil2100: all the tests failing on maguro… all flaky, nothing new?
<ogra_> device=$(getprop ro.product.device)
<ogra_> [ -e /etc/ubuntu-touch-session.d/$device.conf ] && . /etc/ubuntu-touch-session.d/$device.conf
<ogra_> thats the code dealing with the file
<sil2100> didrocks: nothing new it seems, still looking at the messaging-app ones though, since those seem to fail due to introspection issues
<ogra_> weird
<sil2100> didrocks: I mean, flakyness in autopilot when things are slow
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks, so no blocker from your POV?
<davmor2> didrocks: it's just finished and I have the starter page so I would say that 178 is good and it is just 179 that is broken
<thostr_> can anybody reconfig silo 11 for me?
<sil2100> didrocks: no, re-ran address-book-app with high load here on my mako and it still didn't fail, so I would say we're pretty +1
<ogra_> davmor2, right
<davmor2> didrocks: I'll run the tests though
<didrocks> sil2100: davmor2: thanks!
<ogra_> we found the issue already
<didrocks> sil2100: mind reconfiguring for thostr_?
<ogra_> and if LP would stop timing out i could research it
<sil2100> thostr_: sure
<ogra_> *SIGH*
<didrocks> ogra_: the diff contains bzr
<didrocks> changes
<ogra_> didrocks, yeah
<popey> thostr_: is the reply from Andrew on bug 1273625 sufficient for you/james for mediascanner?
<ogra_> the former as well, that was my fault ... shouldnt make a difference in the binary
<ubot5> bug 1273625 in Ubuntu Music App "Mediascanner2 should provide a QML interface that satisfies the needs of music-app" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273625
<didrocks> ogra_: yep
<thostr_> popey: yes, looks good
<thostr_> sil2100: reconfigured?
<ogra_> didrocks, argh
<sil2100> thostr_: reconfigure running
<didrocks> ogra_: hum? good argh,  bad argh?
<ogra_> bad argh
<ogra_> the branch is all messed up
<didrocks> ogra_: maybe, let's revert directly, without taking the branch and then taking time to recover?
<ogra_> gimme a sec
<didrocks> ok
<sil2100> thostr_: done
<davmor2> ogra_, didrocks: so u-t-s has been updated on the mako too so that would most likely be the cause for its death too :)
<thostr_> sil2100: thanks
<ogra_> ah, phew, ricardo merged stuff from the last upload, seems all fine
<didrocks> davmor2: it's know/sured it's that one, thanks :)
<didrocks> davmor2: btw, if you want to play with 179, update to it
<didrocks> davmor2: turn rw mode
<didrocks> after reboot adb shell
<davmor2> didrocks: yeah I was testing 4.4.2 and qt5.2.1 on mako combined so I was hoping it wasn't the qt5.2.1 at fault :)
<didrocks> davmor2: just put and dpkg -i https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-005/+build/5577180/+files/ubuntu-touch-session_0.96_all.deb
<didrocks> and reboot
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Ah, wait, nevermind!
<didrocks> the google logo is really beautiful :)
 * didrocks shutdown his phone
<ogra_> didrocks, did it boot if you just removed the file or did you rolll back the whole package ?
<didrocks> ogra_: I did roll back the whole package
<didrocks> I can remove the file, one sec
<didrocks> rm /etc/ubuntu-touch-session.d/generic_x86.conf
<didrocks> reboooooting :)
<didrocks> ogra_: hum, doesn't seem to work
<didrocks> maybe the bzr diff makes it horrible to see the real diff
<ogra_> lol
 * ogra_ found it 
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/tmp$ ls -l usr/share/ubuntu-touch-session/
<ogra_> total 4
<ogra_> -rw-r--r-- 1 ogra ogra 395 Feb 13 04:39 usc-wrapper
<ogra_> missing the executable bit :P
<ogra_> how silly
<didrocks> argh
<ogra_> didrocks, make it executable
<didrocks> doing
<ogra_> i bet it boots
<davmor2> didrocks: I have a working mako again now
<didrocks> davmor2: \o/ tell us if you see anythying worrying (but don't dogfood it at whole length, we'll have another one in the next couple of hours)
<didrocks> ogra_: yep
<didrocks> ogra_: issue with not using bzr bd to build the package and so the direct tarball pack removed the executable bit?
<davmor2> didrocks: I'll come back to testing that after I'm dogfooding 178 on maguro first.  I'll test the mako when I look to the qt 5.2.1 testing after :)
<didrocks> davmor2: hum, didn't you +1 on 178 maguro?
<davmor2> didrocks: no 178 got bypassed I went from 176 to 179 and hit the dead maguro
<didrocks> 13:16:37  davmor2 | didrocks: it's just finished and I have the starter page so I would say that 178 is good
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> the it's just finished -> I thought dogfooding
<didrocks> ok, tell us if we can promote it ;)
<davmor2> didrocks: no that was to say that 178 worked where as 179 didn't
<didrocks> oki
<ogra_> didrocks, uploaded directly
<didrocks> ogra_: thanks!
<didrocks> ogra_: the first one who see it published in the release pocket… let's rekick an image
<davmor2> bugger m-i-l needs to go to hospital.  I'll be back shortly
<didrocks> asac: back to DEFCON0 :p
<ogra_> didrocks, right
<ogra_> didrocks, you mean 5
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> 0 would be after thermonuclear war i think
<didrocks> hum, depends how you see the as in a card deck I guess
<didrocks> ace*
<didrocks> but ok, I was wrong in the order :p
<didrocks> ogra_: another good reason to use a silo btw
<didrocks> you are really testing what goes to the distro
<asac> didrocks: so good or bad?
<asac> all good?
<didrocks> asac: all good -> next image will be fine again
<ogra_> asac, yep
<didrocks> ogra_: the recovery doesn't contain any device-specific code, right?
<ogra_> asac, two issues ... i hadn't merged back changes in time into the tree, so rsalveti did that ... and he didnt use a silo and tested so he missed that his manual merge had dropped the executable bit on a session start script
<ogra_> didrocks, a lot ... the same amount as the android container image does
<didrocks> who guessed executable bits was important? :p
<ogra_> didrocks, like fstab and a device specific init.rc
<didrocks> ogra_: ah, yeah, makes sense
 * didrocks is trying some recovery experiments while the fix is flowing
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs waiting for britney
<ogra_> it already built
<didrocks> I'm sure this is going to make it faster :p
<ogra_> yeah, twiddling thumbs speeds up everything
 * ogra_ notes the time and gets some breakfast 
<asac> ogra_: he should use a silo then
<asac> rsalveti: ^^
<ogra_> asac, yes, next time i guess :)
<asac> sure. i think its not well understood that silos can nicely be used for package only uploads too
<asac> so we should market that more explicitely
<didrocks> in that case, we can directly use the branch with MP
<didrocks> that would be even more in line
 * popey looks for an rsalveti to save him from tablet insanity
<ogra_> it was a silly coincidence of a broken merge with an otherwise 100% safe change
<cjohnston> asac: didrocks, should we work on changing the 'landing instructions' in the topic?
 * ogra_ would likely have made the same mistake if he had done the same change
<didrocks> popey: with puppet eyes :)
<asac> cjohnston: good point
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, he was the victim of your changes :p but it clearly means that we should always test the final product :p
<ogra_> yes
<didrocks> ogra_: do you want that we put your branch in CI Train?
<ogra_> ++
<cjohnston> didrocks: we also need to better promote that your team handles ci train issues
<didrocks> ogra_: we need to have the ps-jenkins bot having commit rights to it
<didrocks> cjohnston: I think with yesterday's jasoncwarner email, that was quite clear
<ogra_> didrocks, how do i do that ?
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/session-manager-touch/trunk is the branch
<didrocks> cjohnston: I didn't see many requests that you were trapped into though (at least during my work days)
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> I think that should be good
<didrocks> let me look at the bot
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, all is good then
<ogra_> great
<didrocks> ogra_: I think you should write a small procedure like "test that the phone boot"
<didrocks> and you will be done
<didrocks> ogra_: do you want to join Monday's bootcamp?
<ogra_> didrocks, yeah
<didrocks> let me add you to the list :)
<cjohnston> didrocks: it didn't seem very clear to me.. I've forwarded on probably 4 or 5 people to your team since this started, not sure about the rest of the ci team
<thostr_> sil2100: didrocks: robru: can I get a silo for line 18?
<didrocks> ogra_: what's the difference between ubuntu-ramdisk-recovery+mako.img and ubuntu-preinstalled-recovery-armel+maguro.img?
<ogra_> didrocks, one is just a ramdisk ... the other is a partition image
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<didrocks> ogra_: so, we always flash the partition image, right? Not really sure to know that difference
<didrocks> ramdisk is just initrd for me
<didrocks> so nothing to do with recovery and so on
<ogra_> the partition image is created by a specific android img tool ... so you can just dd it
<ogra_> it has a filesystem
<ogra_> the inird is just an initrd
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known issues: -
<ogra_> (no filesystem on the latter)
<didrocks> ah ok, so even recovery has a traditional ramdisk, ok
<didrocks> thanks ogra_
<thostr_> didrocks: sil2100: can I finally get a silo???
<ogra_> well, it not a traditional one, its an android one (using bionic binaries only)
<didrocks> thostr_: I can't get/assign to everyone everything. I would hope the work would be divided between different people
<didrocks> in addition to that, I see you have 3 silos already
<didrocks> 2 being ready
<didrocks> and one with a merge conflict
<kgunn> sil2100: i know robru hit publish for mir about 9 hours ago...but the packages seem not published yet ?
<didrocks> maybe those can be worked upon in between?
<kgunn> silo 13
<kgunn> bbiab, a.m. house duties
<didrocks> kgunn: xorg was stuck in proposed (one failing test which never passed on ppcel64)
<didrocks> kgunn: it fails to migrate from proposed
<didrocks> was xorg really rebuilt against latest mir?
<ogra_> didrocks, i thought you asked rob in last nights meeting to do that
<didrocks> ogra_: I did, I wonder if they did bump the build-dep
 * didrocks downloads the deb
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> so, it seems to have picked the right version
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> well, didnt cjwatson say above he unstuck it in the proposed-migration ?
<didrocks> because of xorg autopackagetests failing
<didrocks> so, now, in update_output.txt, he shold consider Mir + folks with xorg
<cjwatson> No, I unstuck half of it
<ogra_> ah
<cjwatson> mlankhorst is working on the rest, which is fixing the build on xorg-server/ppc64el
<didrocks> ah, the out of date on ppc64el
<didrocks> ok, making sense
<didrocks> thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> xorg was really rebuilt against latest mir, but it won't take effect until it doesn't regress arch support
<didrocks> yeah
<ogra_> well ... at least we dont need to be worried about getting autopilot and Mit into the next image at the same time
<ogra_> *Mir
<cjwatson> The autopkgtest was firefox not xorg, but it was an rdep of xorg-server
<didrocks> ogra_: that was my evil thought :p
 * ogra_ frantically reloads remadison in his terminal 
<didrocks> cjwatson: ok, I mixed your 2 statements and only reread the 2 second migration
<cjwatson> I did wonder why you thought mir was going to be in quickly
<didrocks> kgunn: so, you need mlankhorst to fix xorg build on ppc64el, that's why the spreadsheet is telling you everything is blocked in proposed
<ogra_> === Image 180 building ===
<didrocks> ogra_: \o/
<didrocks> davmor2: "moar" results on image 178?
<asac> popey: ogra_: you guys had upgrade issues today, right?
<popey> i didnt
<asac> like the hard to reproduce "cant upgrade" bug
<ogra_> asac, yesterday
<popey> i had stupid canonical wifi issues
<asac> do you
<asac> popey: but that auto recovered after you got better network?
<asac> ogra_: how did you fix it?
<ogra_> but i didnt do a "normal" upgrade since
<popey> yes
<asac> ogra_: do you know whats going on?
<ogra_> asac, upgrade via cmdline always works
<asac> popey: how was the feedback/error reporting?
<asac> ogra_: did you not investigate?
<ogra_> bug 1277589
<ubot5> bug 1277589 in ubuntu-download-manager ""FileNotFoundError: /var/lib/system-image/blacklist.tar.xz"" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1277589
<popey> asac: it span for ages then said "Timeout"
<popey> so fine enough for my issue
<ogra_> asac, barry and mandel are investigating ... i wanted to take a look actually, but then 179 broke
<asac> ogra_: whats that blacklist?
<ogra_> asac, a list of blacklisted keys
<ogra_> it gets downloaded from the server (and usually is there)
<asac> mandel: how is investigation going?
<ogra_> there must be something deleting it to early or some such
<ogra_> or it is corrupt
<asac> FileNotFoundError if corrupt?
<ogra_> well, the traceback shows a gpg error
<ogra_> it might try to decrypt it or some such, fail and then trigger the file not found a level above
<ogra_> asac, the prob with debugging is that it doesnt happen reliably for everyone and randomly across devices ... the upgrader is also configured to immediately remove all downloaded files after it ran (or died) so you can only inspect if they are there while actually downloading
<ogra_> asac, popey reported it for the first time around image 166 ... where we got a new libqt5networking (not sure thats the exact name) ... might be related to that and mandel wanted to look into this
<thostr_> could anybody reconfig silo 11 again (sorry)
<didrocks> sil2100: are you back? I'll need to leave, can you get the pending requests? ^
<kgunn> didrocks: read the scrollback....so i don't understand, wasn't it just a rebuild of xorg-server ?
<didrocks> kgunn: yeah, but the rebuild didn't pass on ppc64el
<didrocks> when it used to
<didrocks> so stuck in proposed
<kgunn> didrocks: doesnt that make you wonder....like, if i hadn't requested a rebuild...that likely would be broken in general ?
<ogra_> kgunn, mlankhorst is (or was at least) on it in #ubuntu-devel
<kgunn> e.g. is there some missing mechanism to catch xorg integration?
<didrocks> kgunn: yeah, not related to Mir at all
<didrocks> kgunn: well, we'll need the ppa to build on arm64 and ppc64el so that you know it before copying to proposed
<didrocks> that will be possible once we have more hw
<didrocks> right now, we only know about such issue once it's in proposed
<didrocks> but at least, you can see that there is an issue thanks to merge and clean
<kgunn> didrocks: of course....i was just thinking in a broader sense of xorg being part of ubuntu product...but somehow it generated a problem on its own within a week
<ogra_> kgunn, yeah, because the PPAs can not build for two of the architectures yet
<ogra_> we're kind of flying blind on arm64 and ppc64el
<didrocks> ogra_: do you know what makes recovery rebooting with --update-ubuntu ?
<ogra_> didrocks, nope
<thostr_> sil2100 seems to have lunch... :(
<ogra_> didrocks, most likely a script shipped inside the device tarball
<didrocks> thostr_: weird, maybe asac may know, but yesterday he disappeared for 2 hours, seems the same today
<didrocks> ogra_: I'm looking for it
<ogra_> didrocks, probably system-image-upgrade from /sbin
<thostr_> didrocks: sure... I just neeeeeed somebody pressing the reconfig button...
<didrocks> ogra_: right, that's the script executed
<ogra_> (just a guess though, i dont have a device in recovery here atm)
<asac> didrocks: Mirv: can you reconfigure thostr silo while sil is way?
<kgunn> ppc64el....powerpc reminds me of the mobile world when we kept having to support AMPS after 3G was out..
<didrocks> asac: well, I keep doing that (configuring/assigning), I would love other people to look at jump into it (and not only doing that when I'm not around)
 * didrocks sighs
<asac> didrocks: right. think the reconfigure silo feature for trusted lander is what will help here ... once we get the time fo rhtat
<didrocks> asac: it's not about reconfiguring, assigning as well
<didrocks> asac: did most of the publication and assignement and reconfiguring today for instance
<asac> didrocks: sure, step by step
<didrocks> thostr_: done
<asac> i know
<didrocks> asac: seems people are away for hours multiple time of the day and there is no issue
<didrocks> I should start doing the same…
<asac> didrocks: those are your people :)
<thostr_> didrocks: thanks
<davmor2> ogra_, didrocks: was there a new qtsensors land recently?  it seems now that if you open a web app and then cover the light sensor the screen blanks.  Not sure if that is meant to happen?
<Mirv> asac: o/ sure I could have
<didrocks> asac: and I'm not a manager
<asac> Mirv: why didnt you reconfigure the silo for thostr?
<asac> didnt know that he wanted that?
 * asac thinks introducing the trainguard nick
<bzoltan> didrocks: the address-book-app tests give pretty consisntant failures for me on mako with today's image -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6925644/
<didrocks> asac: thostr_ only pinged sil2100 and I
<asac> that gest highlighted would help parallelizing requeste better
<asac> and distribute workload
<ogra_> davmor2, not that i'm aware of
<asac> as long as ONE of 3 is avail it should be good
<davmor2> popey: can you try that? open the bbc news app and cover the light sensor
<Mirv> asac: so that'd work like the ci_help? sounds good, so everyone wouldn't need to remember all the nick names of the landing team members
<asac> Mirv: right. thnk we coudl do it lik the CI Vanguard... just have a common nick, but also put the ones currently active into topic
<davmor2> Mirv: good news 5.2.1 is really nice :)
<davmor2> Mirv: I'll run some autopilot tests against it once I'm done testing 178
<davmor2> didrocks: okay I don't see ant new issues with 178.  However there is this annoying light/proximity sensor issue that I don't remember seeing before
<didrocks> bzoltan: mako or maguro?
<davmor2> didrocks: but that shouldn't stop the presses I think it is really minor
<didrocks> davmor2: ok ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: promoting?
<davmor2> didrocks: whose the beest person to talk to about the sensor issue will it be thostr_ team?
<bzoltan> didrocks: mako
<rsalveti> didrocks: ogra_: sorry for the noise, didn't noticed the '-x' when merging back ogra_'s changes
<didrocks> bzoltan: image 178? I don't see that issu eon the dashboard
<asac> jibel: your testcase on the download/udpate bug
<bzoltan> didrocks: I know...
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, it was at least 50% my fault (if not more)
<asac> jibel: has anyone been able to confirm it like that?
<ogra_> rsalveti, dont worry, we found it in the end
<jibel> asac, I don't know I didn't ask anyone to confirm
<ogra_> didrocks, will do if people stop pinging me in 20 channels :P
<davmor2> rsalveti: don't worry we'll all blame ogra_ anyway ;)
<rsalveti> yeah, thanks for that :-)
<jibel> davmor2, ^can you?
<rsalveti> hahah
<didrocks> rsalveti: no worry, we are recovering right now :) (but it shows we need to really build the binary and test from it, we always can have this kind of weird descrepency)
<rsalveti> popey: sorry, didn't read the entire backlog, but were you able to flash your flo?
<didrocks> ogra_: we live in the same sad world :p
<rsalveti> didrocks: yup
<popey> rsalveti: yeah, all done. thanks.
<rsalveti> popey: great, what was the issue
<rsalveti> ?
<davmor2> jibel: can I what?
<didrocks> davmor2: hum… I would say zoltan's or phonefundation
<popey> i have no idea rsalveti - i flashed back to stock android and started again, worked
<jibel> davmor2, reproduce the download/upgrade bug
<asac> bash: cd: /home/phablet/autopilot: No such file or directory
<jibel> davmor2, bug 1277589
<ubot5> bug 1277589 in ubuntu-download-manager ""FileNotFoundError: /var/lib/system-image/blacklist.tar.xz"" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1277589
<davmor2> jibel: I was able to upgrade to 179 earlier so no
<davmor2> jibel: it's a racy bug as far as I can tell
<jibel> davmor2, I added a test case this morning, and I repeated it 3 times
<ralsina> didrocks: is there a chance of landing ask row #242 ?
<asac> davmor2: jibels instructions install 176 and try upgrading to 179
<asac> did ou start from 176 too?
<davmor2> jibel: oh sweet hang on then
<cjwatson> kgunn: the mechanism for catching xorg integration is exactly the one that's firing right now
<didrocks> rsalveti: can that wait on Monday? You will have the self-service checkin and there is a little bit too much noise to land it right now
<davmor2> jibel, asac: right let me look into this issue on the sensors first and then I'll do a run
<rsalveti> popey: did you boot android after oem unlock?
<kgunn> cjwatson: ....what i didn't say was AMPS made loads of money :)
<popey> rsalveti: probably not, no.
<davmor2> popey: that'll be why I had it yesterday :)
<popey> rsalveti: i did oem unlock then immediately on to the flashing
<rsalveti> didrocks: sorry, what do you want to wait for monday?
<rsalveti> popey: right, that was the issue then
<popey> yay
<popey> glad we got to the bottom of it, thanks rsalveti
 * rsalveti is still waking up
<didrocks> rsalveti: argh, sorry was for ralsina
<didrocks> ralsina: can that wait on Monday? You will have the self-service checkin and there is a little bit too much
<popey> need to make the instructions nice and explicit for numpties like me ☻
<didrocks> noise to land it right now
<rsalveti> didrocks: great, I'm not that crazy then :-)
<davmor2> popey: reflash android boot into it enable developer mode and then try again
<cjwatson> kgunn: we can probably start building ppc64el in the CI PPAs after the dump-and-rebuild we're about to do
<Mirv> davmor2: great! :)
<ogra_> popey, i thought the "please boot into android 4.4 at least once after oem unlock" would be enough, sorry
<cjwatson> depending on whether the finer-subdivided builders work out
<didrocks> rsalveti: heh, indeed or you are awaken enough, let's say ;)
 * Mirv -> shop, patch pilot shift done too
<cjwatson> arm64 is a more difficult state of affairs
<ogra_> popey, pastebin needs <blink> tags
<ogra_> :)
<popey> it doesnt say that
<kgunn> cjwatson: so let's pretend i'm selfish about mir landing on arm/touch images....what's my eta ?
<ogra_> "first make sure to have booted android 4.4 on the device at least once and that the bootloader is unlocked (fastboot oem unlock)"
<popey> grammatically it says boot 4.4 at least once. also, make sure bootloader is unlocked.
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> but not "boot after unlock"
<ogra_> i need to improve my english :)
<cjwatson> kgunn: I don't know how far mlankhorst has got.  I was helping him out earlier
<popey> hehe
<popey> \o/ education all round
<ogra_> :)
<popey> everyone wins
<popey> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> well, thanks for reserching
<davmor2> ogra_: pffff playing the english isn't my first language card again ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: really not around still? :/
<ogra_> :D
<ralsina> didrocks: sure, it an wait until monday
<didrocks> ralsina: thanks a lot, that's a relief :)
<rsalveti> oh, mir is stuck, that's why the ppc64el discussion
<didrocks> rsalveti: yep, due to xorg
<rsalveti> at least I can still use the packages from my ppa
 * rsalveti creates another x86 rootfs
<rsalveti> ogra_: we need to get the tarball published for that as well
<rsalveti> ogra_: what was blocking us?
<didrocks> thostr_: cyphermox_ is on now, so you can direct your requests to him :)
<rsalveti> the name for the x86 emulator is generic_x86
<thostr_> didrocks: thanks
<cyphermox_> didrocks: thanks for throwing me under the bus ;)
<davmor2> bzoltan: Hey dude so with a web app open if I cover the sensors is the screen meant to blank?
<didrocks> cyphermox_: you're really welcome! :)
<ogra_> rsalveti, cdimage
<ogra_> rsalveti, nees code changes
<ogra_> *needs
<rsalveti> ogra_: would you mind changing it?
<rsalveti> you know the codebase better
<bzoltan> davmor2: no idea...we should ask dbarth or alex-abreu
<davmor2> bzoltan: thanks
<ogra_> rsalveti, if i find any spare time today ... everyone seems to have issues flashing or upgrading today ... not sure what made me the go-to guy
<rsalveti> ogra_: haha :-)
<ogra_> 000 Image 180 DONE ===
<ogra_> oops
<ogra_> === Image 180 DONE ===
<asac> does the syntax matter?
<asac> for something
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> asac, i know some poeple highlight on ===
<popey> ☻
<popey> o/
<asac> they do?
<asac> :)
<ogra_> :)
 * asac will from now on highlight on =**=
<asac> :)
<asac> actually
<asac> =***=
<asac> three star general summoning that is
<ogra_> but you need someone to type that :P
<ogra_> the === is a quasi standard that established over time in here for image builds :)
<didrocks> rsalveti: stupid question, but if I adb shell while I'm in recovery, try to change /sbin/system-image-upgrader, after rebooting I still get the old version, the partition is in ro mode but I don't get yield at changing things?
<didrocks> rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)
<didrocks> though
<rsalveti> didrocks: hm, it's just an initramfs though
<ogra_> didrocks, its an initrd
<ogra_> tmpfs ...
<rsalveti> right
<didrocks> rsalveti: ah ok, so I need to build the recovery partition and flash that for my testing?
<ogra_> you would have to unpack the img, change it and re-pack
<didrocks> ok
<plars> 180 is flashing now in ci
<mandel> ogra_, sorry I was out for lunch, I have been able to reproduce it a couple of times (or at least I think so) in the s-i tests
<didrocks> great plars!
<ogra_> mandel, did you try to roll back the libqt5networking stuff ?
<ogra_> to see if it goes away then ?
<mandel> ogra_, yes, and it that case it does not, qnetwork is updated when something in qt is changed, afaik so that the entire qt uses the same version number and in that udpate it was due to something related to GL
<mandel> ogra_, I'm looking in every possible direction and barry is going to test it with ricks phone
<ogra_> k
<mandel> ogra_, in the mean time we have more logging in udm etc.. to try to see exactly the state of udm
<ogra_> mandel, the syslog in the bug seems to not download the blacklist file
<ogra_> while the client log seems to indicate it asked for it
<mandel> ogra_, indeed, it seems an issue there and is weird.. maybe that is the issues and not the network, that is why the logging has been increased in trunk
<mandel> ogra_, if we can reproduce it with the new logging we might be able to see the exact request files
<mandel> ogra_, there was a bad merge added to udm in the img that removed ALL logging :-/
<ogra_> ah, crap
<jibel> mandel, if you can provide a .deb with the new logging, I can install it and try it.
<mandel> jibel, le me find one for you..
<didrocks> mandel: jibel: I think thostr_ has latest trunk in one silo
<didrocks> so you will be even able to test latest of latest :)
<mandel> didrocks, that would be great, I have packages but not for armhf
<mandel> but I could build one, but if there is a silo, better
<jibel> didrocks, okay, ping me when there is something ready
<didrocks> jibel: ping :p
<didrocks> mandel: jibel: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-011/
<mandel> didrocks, jibel or this => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/+recipe/ubuntu-download-manager-daily-demo
<didrocks> mandel: as told this morning, thostr_ is doing this landing for you, just ensure that everything is tested :)
<didrocks> mandel: this deb will hopefully go to distro, so the more testing…
<mandel> didrocks, superb,should I write a testing wiki plan??
<didrocks> mandel: I didn't dare asking you that, but yeah, that will be already done for next week :)
<ogra_> didrocks, until the phones run out of diskspace indeed, because syslog filled it up :P
<didrocks> and can help on testing that one
<thostr_> mandel: so, yes, ppa is ready and contains the very latest changes tvoss just did two hours ago
<didrocks> ogra_: I thought we got it fixed, didn't we?
<mandel> didrocks, awesome :)
<ogra_> didrocks, nope, we still dont have a complete plan
<didrocks> thostr_: please coordinate with mandel on the testing to ensure everything is covered
<ogra_> didrocks, and the kernel needs quietening
<ogra_> apw wanted to look into that
<didrocks> ogra_: argh :p
<mandel> thostr_, great, let me know when you need me and I'll be there
<ogra_> the android drivers are very noisy
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> I guess I need to manually flash back to the previous image
<didrocks> Laney: if image #179 -> see phone ML
<Laney> seems likely!
<ogra_> Laney, there is a workaround
<ogra_> or just use system-image-cli to upgrade to 180
 * didrocks is going for a run
<Laney> ogra_: is adb shell supposed to work?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> always
<Laney> I just get the Google logo forever
<Laney> and adb doesn't find any device
<ogra_> hmm, adb should always start ...
<ogra_> even if the initrd cant boot it panics to an adb shell
<Laney> ho hum
<ogra_> there is only one small time where there cant be adb ... probably it is just slow ?
<Laney> I left it for 90 minutes over lunch ;-)
<ogra_> thats strange
<ogra_> tried a reboot already ?
<Laney> just did
<Laney> I'll just do the manual thing
<apw> ogra_, i did ask someone to get me a dmesg to look at with all the buttons pressed but didn't see much to expect hugly overly full logs from
<apw> ogra_, if you have one which is doing that, could you atach the log to a bug for me
<ogra_> apw, let it suspend and wake it up ... the power mgmt makes a lot of noise each time it suspends
<ogra_> i think jdstrand even mentioned that in the bug
<ogra_> with some syslog snippet
<ogra_> apw, bug 1270248
<ubot5> bug 1270248 in logrotate (Ubuntu) "/var/log fills up disk space on phone" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270248
<Laney> ogra_: which file on cdimage is the important one?
<ogra_> Laney, none .. cdimage is only input for the system-image.ubuntu.com creation
<Laney> I need to flash manually, can't I just take from there?
<ogra_> Laney, bzr branch lp:project-rootstock-ng ... take a look at the rootstock-touch-install script
<ogra_> pull the system.img and tar.gz from cdimage to use it for a manual flash
<ogra_> note that you need to init system-image-cli if you want OTA upgrades to happen later
<ogra_> (system-image-cli --channel devel -b0 -v)
<Laney> does phablet-flash still work? :-)
<ogra_> should too
<ogra_> but its in "maintenance mode" :)
<ogra_> rootsotck-ng is the way for a manual install
<davmor2> Mirv: do you want qt5.2.1 testing on anything other than mako or is that your target for now?
<Laney> okay, I'll try that then
<ogra_> Laney, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6915695/ ... ignore all the stuff above line 9
<tedg> So I'm looking at silo 5 and it's saying that url-dispatcher never made it to the PPA, which is what the PPA says too, but it seems in the log there is an upload.
<tedg> I'm not sure where to go with it at this point.
<ogra_> (and indeed you want to get the official tarball)
<tedg> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-005-1-build/38/consoleText
<Laney> ogra_: okay, I don't see that the one from ~ogra is used anyway
<jibel> mandel, I reproduced the upgrade bug with udm 0.3+14.04.20140213.3-0ubuntu1 from the PPA. Which log do you want?
<Laney> man, I only get 4MB/s from cdimage these days
<Laney> SHOCKING
<ogra_> Laney, yeah, messed up instructions :)
<ogra_> but it should give you the right idea
 * ogra_ trusts your cleverness to get along 
<mandel> jibel, old under /var/log/ubuntu-download-manager please
<mandel> all
<mandel> gosh.. I'm so tired I'm typing the wrong words..
<jibel> mandel, log file attached to the bug report
<mandel> jibel, superb, thx
<Laney> come on rootstock, you can do it
<tedg> So, I guess, can someone rebuild silo 5 and we'll see if it happens again?
<mandel> jibel, what file did it say it was missing?
<ogra_> mandel, search for blacklist
<ogra_> not in the log
<mandel> ogra_, exactly!
<ogra_> something prevents the request from reaching u-d-m
<jibel> mandel, /var/lib/system-image/blacklist.tar.xz
<ogra_> jibel, timestamp ?
<jibel> ogra_, timestamp of what?
<ogra_> jibel, that file :)
<ogra_> was it put in place right now
<ogra_> or is it a leftover from a former try
<mandel> ogra_, look at the top of the file => Log file created at: 2014/02/13 15:19:48
<jibel> ogra_, how can I provide the timestamp of a missing file
<mandel> ogra_, I have greatly improved udm logging :)
<jibel> ?
<ogra_> jibel, lol, i thought you meant the file was there in that path :P
<ogra_> mandel, yeah, i was confused
<mandel> I'm going to improve the logs even more by adding a tag per group download to be added in every download owned by the group
<ogra_> mandel, so in the communication only system-image, dbus and u-d-m are involved, right ?
<mandel> jibel, ogra_, barry it looks like udm never gets asked for that file
<mandel> ogra_, yes, is just between udm and s-i
<ogra_> couldnt be that i.e. system-settings has some code that filters out files with the name "blacklist" or some other weird stuff
<ogra_> so that the request never gets through
<mandel> ogra_, system settings should not be doing anything AFAIK
<bfiller> didrocks: I have 4 requests in CI train. I had forgotten to change the ready column to yes (: But done that now, so whenever you guys have a chance they need silos
<ogra_> yeah, that was just hypothetical
<mandel> ogra_, system setting just talks with si, but is a good idea
<ogra_> and because i could blame seb128 if it was true :P
<seb128> ogra_, keep trying! :p
<mandel> ogra_, I think I'm going to add a log line per create download so that we see the exact struct sent to udm
 * ogra_ prepares for friday :)
<ogra_> mandel, good idea
<ogra_> i wonder if dbus polkit policies changed somehow
<mandel> seb128, is your fault, is a consensus between spain and germany, also, you broke the euro ;)
 * ogra_ digs changelogs
<seb128> lol
<ogra_> LOL ... and look who did the last polkit upload :)
<ogra_> but the changelog seems unrelated
<Laney> excellent, haz working image
<ogra_> yay
<davmor2> Mirv: hmmm no ringtone on qt5.2.1
<tedg> cjohnston, Can you rebuild a silo? http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-005-1-build/
<seb128> tedg, "rebuild"?
<tedg> seb128, The build failed for an unknown reason, seems the PPA didn't get the package even though it says that it uploaded :-/
<tedg> seb128, So I need someone who can hit the "build" button.
<seb128> tedg, I can do that for you, but it's weird
<tedg> seb128, Cool, thanks, yes it is.
<tedg> Don't know how dput can say yes and the PPA can say no.
<cjohnston> tedg: nope.. we don't do train
<tedg> cjohnston, Ah, okay.
<tedg> I guess we need a train vanguard as well
<seb128> tedg, didrocks had a manual dput vanishing earlier, I would say launchpad bug
<ogra_> conductor is the right name i thinnk
<seb128> tedg, restarted a build
<tedg> seb128, Thanks
 * tedg crosses fingers
<seb128> yw
<sil2100> Let me see the problem there
<sil2100> hmm, I still don't see the url-dispatcher in the PPA though
<tedg> sil2100, Yeah, I couldn't find it anywhere.  Trying a rebuild.
<sil2100> Seems to be uploaded in the logs, so maybe now LP will do the right thing
<sil2100> tedg: yep, I see it now
<sil2100> tedg: it should be good this time
<seb128> sil2100, bregma:
<seb128>  unity-plugin-scopes : Depends: libunity-core-6.0-8 (>= 7.0.0) but it is not going to be installed
<seb128> using the ppa3
<seb128> seems like that package needs to be added to the unity7 landing
<seb128> I've added a comment on the landing-003 tab of CI train
<bregma> seb128, unity-plugin-scopes is not a part of Unity7, perhaps there's a serious breakage somewhere
<seb128> bregma, it's not part of unity7 but it depends on libunity-core-6.0-8
<sil2100> hmmm, we already released an libunity last week I think?
<seb128> bregma, or britney enforces that all rdepends get rebuilt
<seb128> bregma, landing that update is going to make unity-plugin-scopes not installable until it's rebuilt with the new soname
<bregma> I suspect there are some too-strict package version dependencies somewhere
<seb128> that's a soname change
<seb128> not a versionning
<plars> didrocks, ogra_: vila opened a task for me to clarify something about http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/177:20140212.1:20140115.1/6560/default/762914/ for you, but I'm not sure I understand the request. The test failed, but looks likely to be just a temporary issue resolving ports.ubuntu.com (yay dns)
<seb128> bregma, it needs to be rebuild with soname=9
<sil2100> Ah, it's -core
<plars> didrocks, ogra_: I say that... I'm looking at 180 though and it seemed to fail the same thing
<vila> plars: the question was about the validity of the following test results if the  image was  not installed properly
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> plars, it looked like the install failed and we werent sure if the device didnt just move on and tested what was on the device already (i.e. the former image)
<bregma> seb128, OK, it looks like unity-plugin-scopes is the only rdepends I can find, so that should be the only dependent missing
<sil2100> bregma: if you can prepare a merge for unity-plugin-scopes with the dep bump then I can quickly add it to the landing of unity7
<sil2100> It will then build an ready
<bregma> sil2100, it may take a while, this is the first I've ever heard of that package and all my resources are tied up, so go do what you need to do and it'll be ready by the time you get back
<plars> ogra_: where are you seeing the image install failed?
<sil2100> bregma: thanks :) Excellent!
<ogra_> plars, the install-and-boot test on iirc 178 failed
<ogra_> plars, we werent sure what to make out of that
<plars> ogra_: it shouldn't just move on if the install fails, in fact, in 179 we did see it fail to install and it didn't move on
<plars> ogra_: 178? on which device?
<plars> it passed on maguro
<plars> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/178:20140213:20140115.1/6565/
<plars> the link I got was about 177
<plars> 179 failed to install, but I think that was seen by everyone
<plars> I have results on both 177 and 178 on both devices though
<ogra_> plars, oh, right, then 177
<ogra_> sorry its a massively insane day today
<plars> ogra_: 177 passed on the install also
<plars> ogra_: the test that this is doing is just trying to apt-get install curl
<plars> oh, or is that the install you mean
<plars> this is just one of the basic/default tests
<plars> and appears to be occasionally failing to resolve ports.ubuntu.com (failed 177, 180, passed 178)
<plars> but the image installation did succeed
<ogra_> plars, sorry i need tiome to look at what we had this morning again , i'm in 5 things at once atm
<kgunn> sil2100: robru ...not sure which, but i understand mlankhorst has uploaded 2:1.15.0-1ubuntu6 which
<kgunn> fixes the ftbfs issue on ppc64el
<plars> ogra_: I understand - if you still have concerns ping me when you get time, otherwise we can discuss further in the standup
<kgunn> and will require rebuild against mir....one more time :)
<thostr_> sil2100: robru: anybody to reconfigure silo 11?
<ogra_> plars, ++
<cjwatson> kgunn: why will it require a rebuild against mir?
<cjwatson> did you reupload mir?
<kgunn> cjwatson: because mir is in a build silo which had an abi break on the client...of which xmir is a client
<cjwatson> wasn't mir already copied into -proposed though?
<kgunn> cjwatson: i'm unsure.... sil2100 robru didrocks ^ ?
 * kgunn would love to find out he doesn't need a rebuild
<cjwatson> afaics xorg-server was just waiting on the ofono-phonesim autopkgtest to complete
<cjwatson> which should be done
<cjwatson> I think it will migrate next run
<didrocks> plars: on 177, does it mean we got 177 tested or 176?
<cjwatson> and specifically I suspect that reuploading xorg-server will only slow things down at this point so please hold off on that
<plars> didrocks: in the results for 177 that I posted above, it installed 177 and tested 177. I don't see anything there indicating otherwise, but if you do please show me
<plars> I'll be happy to look further
<didrocks> plars: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/177:20140212.1:20140115.1/6560/default/762914/ ended up in error
<didrocks> plars: on installing curl, so we didn't know if it fetched 177
<plars> didrocks: sure we do: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/177:20140212.1:20140115.1/6560/install-and-boot/ in the install and boot test it passed
<plars> didrocks: the test case in default that tries to apt-get install some package is just that - try to apt-get install some small package
<plars> didrocks: this is completely separate from the image installation
<didrocks> plars: what the goal of this test?
<plars> didrocks: if the image install fails to complete, the tests do not continue trying to run (see image 179 as an example)
<plars> didrocks: it was one of the tests requested early on, to just try to make sure apt-get install works.  It's certainly less useful today than it was back then
<didrocks> plars: ah ok, the name is confusing :)
<didrocks> thanks for the explanation!
<plars> sure :)
<thostr_> cyphermox_: sil2100: robru: anybody there you can configure silo 11???
<davmor2> jibel, asac: I've just been able to upgrade from 176 → 180
<seb128> tedg, your slot5 worked this time
<tedg> seb128, Yeah, but url-dispatcher failed to build :-/  The Upstart mock doesn't have enough for the new UAL.
<jibel> davmor2, thanks for trying
<seb128> didrocks, the CI train when status #ERROR
<seb128> the landing slot tabs are empty as well
<didrocks> argh
<didrocks> I can't do everything, people ask me to reconfigure, rerun stuff, I need to write the email
<didrocks> and seems nobody in the list is here
<didrocks> asac: can we get some help? I have some appointement and again, won't make it…
<seb128> can somebody retry https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-010/+build/5585972
<seb128> it failed because of the xorg transition in proposed
<didrocks> sil2100 isn't again around, for the past 30 minutes, I'm really unimpressed
<seb128> kgunn, congrats, mir 0.1.5 is finally in trusty ;-)
<kgunn> seb128: thanks so much!
<seb128> kgunn, I've not done a lot, just helped to nudge some of the issues with the last upload
<kgunn> it takes a village...
<kgunn> thanks robru!
<kgunn> sil2100: one thing...when i hit merge it says "no because xorg-server (2:1.15.0-1ubuntu5) is not published yet"
<cjwatson> seb128: retry> done
<kgunn> is it because we need it to say 2:1.15.0-1ubuntu6
<didrocks> cyphermox_: sil2100: ogra_: robru: coming?
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known issues: -
<seb128> kgunn, that might be a bug in didrocks' check logic, since the version copied from the ppa was superseeded by a manual upload
<asac> didrocks: the meeting? i am still on another meeting, but tell me what i should do
<seb128> not sure that case is handled correctly (seems not)
<asac> cjohnston: how can i change the /topic?
<cjohnston> asac: /topic my new topic
<cjwatson> in decent clients you can probably do /topic <tab> or some such and have it prefilled with the current topic
* asac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known Issues: -
* asac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but chooose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known Issues: -
<cyphermox_> didrocks: sil2100: robru: I'd assign line 22
<didrocks> cyphermox_: sounds risky-less to me
<didrocks> kgunn: seb128: hum, right, I didn't handled that case
<didrocks> kgunn: but there is a trick!
<cyphermox_> risky-less?
<cyphermox_> you mean we're back in damage-control mode? :)
<didrocks> cyphermox_: without any risk, so yeah, please do assign :)
<cyphermox_> ahaha ;)
<didrocks> kgunn: seb128: you can run merge and clean with IGNORE_PACKAGES_NOTINDEST
<didrocks> that should work
<didrocks> please tell me
<kgunn> will do
<cyphermox_> only four landings avail though
<didrocks> kgunn: in fact, that's on purpose, because if someone push a version to distro without using a silo (they could have used the silo to fix it), we don't know what version corresponds to what
<didrocks> cyphermox_: yeah, most of them will be freed soon
<ogra_> === Image 178 Promoted ===
<ogra_> (sorry that it took so long)
<cyphermox_> alrighty
<cyphermox_> brb
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for the hint
<didrocks> yw ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: thanks!
<robru> didrocks, sorry so with image promoted ^ does that mean it's now safe to publish mediascanner? or do I have to wait for the next image build?
<didrocks> robru: mediascanner is fine
<didrocks> robru: please wait for the other one :)
<didrocks> that dogfooding and results on image 180 are good
<didrocks> and the image for Mir kicked in
<robru> didrocks, what other one? upstart app launch?
<robru> didrocks, sorry i'm confused. so i can publish mediascanner now?
<mandel> ogra_, pmcgowan, barry I have requested build in my ppa for the latests udm + some extra useful branches (will be merged to trunk later) that will logs all requests done by s-i to udm and the data they contains and will add tags to the logs per download to track in an easier manner what is going on
<mandel> while that builds I'm going to walk the dog and will be back with you
<mmcc`> ping fginther - I see you started a new jenkins ci job for my unity-scope-click MP here: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-scope-click-ci/281/ -- it looks like there are unmet deps, but only on ARM. can you help me figure that out?
<ogra_> mandel, so pmcgowan just tried to downgrade system-settings (since that shows up in the changelog and also had update related changes)
<didrocks> robru: upstart app launch, why didn't you ask on the meeting? :/
<ogra_> mandel, while it worked after downgrading the package, it is indeed not a proof for anything since it always has worked on and off
<ogra_> mandel,  but i think it might give us a hint
<robru> didrocks, i did but it wasn't clear
<didrocks> robru: so please ask :)
<mandel> ogra_, los mato.. I hope it is not system settings..
<didrocks> no need to reash the discussion on IRC after that :/
<ogra_> mandel, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/165161694/ubuntu-system-settings_0.1%2B14.04.20140203-0ubuntu1_0.1%2B14.04.20140206-0ubuntu1.diff.gz i'm just looking at the diff here, but probably you or barry can make more out of the code
<mandel> ogra_, the new udm will give us lots of info about the dbus communication, asap I have a deb I'll ping you all
<pmcgowan> ogra_, where are the update bits stored after download?
<robru> didrocks, well, yes, because it's unclear to me. your messages are seemingly contradictory. "it's fine" "please wait"
<didrocks> 18:30:14   didrocks | robru: mediascanner is fine
<didrocks> 18:30:28   didrocks | robru: please wait for the other one :)
<didrocks> meaning "the other one" is the other one we discussed
<fginther> mmcc`, sure, let me take a look
<didrocks> upstart-app-launch
<didrocks> meaning not mediascanner
<robru> didrocks, yes. "please wait for the other one" is incredibly ambiguous. it could mean that mediascanner needs to wait for the next image build
<ogra_> sergiusens, where does the new flash tool store its downloads iirc it is not ~/Downloads anymore
<didrocks> robru: ok, I was just telling back what we discussed doing the meeting
<didrocks> mediascanner -> OK
<robru> ok, thank you.
<didrocks> upstart-app-launch -> wait for the Mir one
<didrocks> (wait for the Mir image to be kicked in)
<robru> cyphermox_, need packaging ack: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-009-2-publish/
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i think its some hidden dir in your home (i never used the new tool)
<fginther> mmcc`, I forgot to specify the demo-stuff ppa on the rebuild
<robru> pmcgowan, are you talking about the go version of ubuntu-device-flash? it stores the images under ~/.cache/ubuntuimages
<davmor2> Mirv: hmmm no audio in calls is a little annoying :(
<pmcgowan> robru, whatever updater does
<pmcgowan> I dont have that dir
<fginther> mmcc`, I've triggered a new build with the right ppa
<robru> pmcgowan, the old flasher stores in ~/Downloads/phablet-image or something like that
<pmcgowan> robru, not the flasher, the normal update mechanism
<asac> renato: i think he is talking about "on device"
<asac> not on your desktop if you use phablet-flash
<asac> er
<robru> in that case i dunno
<asac> pmcgowan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1277589
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1277589 in ubuntu-download-manager ""FileNotFoundError: /var/lib/system-image/blacklist.tar.xz"" [Critical,Confirmed]
<asac> pmcgowan: from that i would think /var/lib/system-image/...
<asac> hmm
<asac> or not :)
<asac> sorry ignore that
<asac> pmcgowan: look here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1277589/comments/5
<asac> so /android/...
<ogra_> pmcgowan, ooh
<ogra_> you didnt say on the device
<ogra_> pmcgowan, they are gone
<mmcc`> fginther: great, thanks
<ogra_> it stores them in /cache/recovery
<asac> ogra_: he is in the context of "my device upgrade failed" :)
<ogra_> asac, i know i work with him on it since 1h
<asac> hehe
<asac> so how would he care about not-device :P
<ogra_> asac, he is my guineapig
<asac> thats awesome
<ogra_> asac, because the plan was to flash back to a former image
<ogra_> asac,  replacing two packages fixed the issue
<pmcgowan> ogra_, they are there, I never applied them
<ogra_> asac,  but we need to redo that
<pmcgowan> so I should be able to clean them out and try again
<kenvandine> robru, i have verified the fix in silo 004 fixed the crasher i was getting
 * asac wonders if this will make the issue unreproducible for pmcgowan 
<ogra_> pmcgowan, right, but you wont be back on a clean image
<ogra_> asac, we'll see
<robru> kenvandine, ... great? what crash?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I dont know how to flash an older version, let me check
<kenvandine> the signal disconnect fix that was listed in the landing
<kenvandine> it was causing a content-hub crash
<kenvandine> but only in a branch of content-hub that hasn't landed yet :)
<robru> kenvandine, ok. we have to wait on that landing until we get a new image with the new mir though
<kenvandine> but it was a bug in ual
<kenvandine> robru, sure, just reassuring you that it does fix it :)
<robru> kenvandine, ok good. we'll I'll probably hit publish in 2-3 hours depending on how long the next image build takes
<ogra_> pmcgowan, ubuntu-device-flash --channel devel-proposed --revision 169
<robru> ogra_, in fact please ping me once the next image is built
<ogra_> (or was it 170)
<kenvandine> then i can start to think about landing the hub :)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, ok, yes 169
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> robru, did anyone fire off a build ?
<robru> kenvandine, if you have a sec waiting for ual, can you review these two smallish package diffs? http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-009-2-publish/
<dobey> doanac: can you re-trigger the job on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/unity-scope-click/rnrclient/+merge/206223 ? jenkins pbuilder seems to be breaking a lot lately for package deps for some reason :(
<doanac> dobey: looking now.
<kenvandine> robru, both look fine, assuming  libunity-scopes-dev >= 0.3.1 has landed
<kenvandine> which i assume so
<robru> kenvandine, yep, thanks
<kenvandine> np
<doanac> doanac: queued up now: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-scope-click-ci/285/
<ogra_> robru, there is no image build running anywhere, do you plan to kick one ?
<ogra_> (or does didrocks do ?=
<didrocks> ogra_: see my email
<ogra_> ahm sorry, was waiting for the G*
<ogra_> who needs email nowadays :)
<ogra_> didrocks, thanks ... will you fire that off ?
<didrocks> ogra_: I don't think, we want to wait on plars giving green light on 180 before
<didrocks> that he finished restarting/rekicking tests
<ogra_> didrocks, ok,. because robru asked me to watch for it
<robru> ogra_, sorry I just assumed you would be the one kicking it
<plars> didrocks: I might still have time to rekick at least that camera test - but it was clearly a case where the screen just didn't unlock
<ogra_> so it will just be the 3am cron build then
<plars> assuming there's time before 181 hits of course
<dobey> doanac: thanks
<robru> ogra_, is it 3AM utc? that's a long time to wait before landing anything. in fact that means i can't land anything for my whole shift
<robru> or i guess just ual
<ogra_> robru, then have cyphermox_ click the button on the isotracker to get a build going
<robru> ok
<plars> Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but chooose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known Issues: -
<plars> robru, cyphermox_, ogra_: if/when you do kick off the build, can you still announce it here? That's really helpful :)
 * ogra_ always does so :) 
<rsalveti> can't we have a bot for that? :-)
<ogra_> and if i'm around once you need a build i'm happy to start one
<rsalveti> that would be awesome
<ogra_> rsalveti, ++
<ogra_> ... if i find a spare minute ...
<plars> ogra_: and I really like that you do that
<didrocks> kgunn: seems it worked, right?
<asac> fginther: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1279875
<didrocks> kgunn: just a note for the future, do you mind giving more infos (the mir one was perfect, the Unity8 one just mentionned "Unity8" though)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1279875 in Ubuntu CI Services "mir builds seem to be taking an eternity" [Undecided,New]
<asac> fginther: can we comment on that?
<asac> doanac: ^^ :)
<asac> actually you are the vandguard
<asac> sorry fginther
<doanac> asac: i'll coordinate.
<asac> doanac: yeah. plz update bug etc.
<asac> thx
<plars> actually I'm guarding the van as of about 13 min. ago doanac if you want me to take it
<doanac> plars: sure. i won't stop you :)
<cjohnston> asac: doanac for all of the history we have the jobs have taken >50 minutes on average.. just saying it's longer than it used to isn't very helpful
<plars> cjohnston: yeah, we only seem to have back to Jan 31 though
<cjohnston> correct
<cjohnston> but used to could be 6 months ago
<asac> cjohnston: not sure what the problem is
<asac> if you need more info from the bug reporter, ask him :)
<asac> i think they are just desparate that it was much faster
<asac> and now its slower
<asac> so... :)
<sergiusens> ogra_, .cache/ubuntuimages
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah
<ogra_> sergiusens, i answered the wrong question anyway :)
<ogra_> so it wasnt relevant anymore :)
<kgunn> didrocks: ack
<mmcc> ping fginther -- looks like this job: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-scope-click-ci/283/ fails on unmet deps on both architectures now.
<bfiller> fginther: can you kick CI to build this? https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/camera-app/desktop-mode-support/+merge/203226
<bfiller> fginther: and this: https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/mediaplayer-app/icons-and-sharing/+merge/206255
<cjohnston> bfiller: please use the vanguard
<bfiller> doanac: can you kick CI to build this? https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/camera-app/desktop-mode-support/+merge/203226
<bfiller> doanac: and this: https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/mediaplayer-app/icons-and-sharing/+merge/206255
<cjohnston> bfiller: there is already one running for the first
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but chooose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known Issues: -
<plars> bah
<plars> I just realized I missed the /topic :)
<ogra_> :)
<plars> bfiller: looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/mediaplayer-app/icons-and-sharing/+merge/206255 it looks like it's pending to run still
<plars> for the first time
<bfiller> cjohnston: is there a way to tell from the MR that a build is in progress?
<cjohnston> nope
<bfiller> thought not
<cjohnston> it runs automatically when there is a new revno
<cjohnston> its only if there isn't a new revno that one would manually need to be run
<plars> as for https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/camera-app/desktop-mode-support/+merge/203226 the link there doesn't seem to work
<plars> cjohnston: is that something you've seen before?
<cjohnston> plars: desktop-mode-support is already rerunning
<cjohnston> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/camera-app-ci/162/console
<plars> cjohnston: ok, so that's why I get the 404 maybe?
<cjohnston> plars: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/camera-app-ci/ it looks to only keep 5 jobs
<fginther> plars, cjohnston, the last build on https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/camera-app/desktop-mode-support/+merge/203226 was over 14 days old and the original job was purged
<cjohnston> ahh... the 14 day rule
<cjohnston> but yes, there is one currently runnin
<cjohnston> g
<cjohnston> fginther: the current build running is doing revno 243, but there is now a 244.. after it finsihes with 243 I assume it would pick up 244 and run?
<fginther> cjohnston, correct
<cjohnston> fginther: if I were to kill the build for 243 what would that do, as I assume bfiller would rather have the results for 244
<fginther> cjohnston, that's supposed to work, it should start testing 244 at the top of the hour
<fginther> mmcc, ack, I'll unwind the deps and get back to you
<cjohnston> fginther: should we offer then to kill the one for 243 or just let it be?
<plars> cjohnston: I would think it's still useful to have both in case 244 fails, you'd want to know if it was 243 or 244 that caused it right?
<fginther> cjohnston, killing it gets to 244 faster, if it's urgent that will help
<cjohnston> then I guess it's up to bfiller
<bfiller_afk> cjohnston: yes please, kill 243
<bfiller_afk> ty
<dobey> gah, why is this happening? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-scope-click-trusty-amd64-ci/183/console
<mmcc> dobey: I've already pinged fginther, see just above
<dobey> seems to be failing to install some deps, but everything should be available
<dobey> mmcc: oh, ok
<cjohnston> plars: do you want to kill or want me to
<plars> cjohnston: I can do it, one sec
<plars> cjohnston: actually, I think 243 finished already
<cjohnston> ack
<robru> bfiller_afk, silo 9 ready for building qtorganizer5-eds
<plars> I think 244 tests are just waiting on calxeda-pbuilder at the moment if I'm reading it right
<mlankhorst> if you keep building xorg-server against universe I'm going to derail your ci train! >:o
<mlankhorst> no seriously please fix that :-)
<asac> mlankhorst: what are we doing exactly?
<asac> mlankhorst: building against mir?
<asac> mlankhorst: which part is in universe?
<rsalveti> asac: when we build stuff in a ppa we always have universe enabled by default, right?
<rsalveti> Ubuntu components:
<rsalveti>  Use all Ubuntu components available.
<rsalveti>  Use the same components used for each source in the Ubuntu primary archive.
<rsalveti> there's an option in there
<asac> rsalveti: sre, but thats not the problem i think
<asac> sure
<rsalveti> currently they are all using the first one
<rsalveti> asac: it is
<rsalveti> asac: because then we just copy the package over when publishing it
<asac> so with universe enabled, installing build-deps xorg-server installs different -devs?
<asac> rsalveti: sure, we lack a safety net
<asac> for these cases
<asac> but it shouldnt matter if we dont build against universe packages
<rsalveti> not sure, but I believe that would be the case
<asac> in the first place... unlesee build-deps resolves differently with universe enabled
<rsalveti> let's wait for mlankhorst
<rsalveti> yeah
<asac> i want to know what we build agianst for xorg in particular
<asac> because we cant disable universe
<asac> so i rather want to understand if we can MIR a subset of things
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<plars> ogra_, cyphermox_, robru: tests finished on 180. camera_app reran and passed already on mako. I'm rerunning a few things on maguro but I don't expect any big surprises if you want to kick something off. I'm also rerunning unity8 on mako due to a crash file showing up, but iirc that still happens from time to time
<ogra_> i'll kick one then
<ogra_> robru, is everything you want in that image in the archive proper ?
<robru> ogra_, yes
<ogra_> great
<robru> ogra_, just the mir 0.1.5 landing i was concerned about getting in an image
<ogra_> === Image 181 Building ===
<robru> alright, i'm off for lunch. back in an hour.
<popey> haha, lunch!
 * popey forgot about that today
<cyphermox_> ah, thanks ogra
<cyphermox_> I was waiting to see the results on maguro before kicking the image
<ogra_> cyphermox_, ah, sorry for stealing your work :)
<cyphermox_> np ;)
<cjwatson> mlankhorst: why don't you just fix the build-dep to prefer main?  that's best practice *anyway*
<cjwatson> mlankhorst: ambiguous build-deps are bad, sooner or later it could easily have confused germinate in any case
<cjwatson> mlankhorst: and your approach is one of the things standing in the way of archive reorg
<kgunn> robru: sorry to be a pest...got a hot one i'd like to land, for mwc line 31 if i could get a silo
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> robru: I guess it's good to assign a silo I think ^
<ogra_> whoops
<ogra_> === Image 181 DONE ===
<ogra_> (sorry, was distracted in other channels)
<ogra_> robru, go wild ! :)
<sil2100> Yeeehaw, publishing publishing!
<sil2100> jdstrand: hi! Are you around?
<jdstrand> sil2100: yes
<tedg> kenvandine, So I have the patch you want in silo 4… just needs a core-dev to press publish… do you know how I could find a core-dev for that?  :-)
 * kenvandine :)
<kenvandine> robru, do we have the green light to publish that?
<tedg> kenvandine, It's going to put a package in the new queue, do I actually need an archive admin as well?
<kenvandine> yes
<tedg> K
<kenvandine> i need to step out for a little bit... i'll ping when i'm back to see if i can assist
<kenvandine> bbiab
<tedg> Cool
<sil2100> jdstrand: so, we had these 2 singular failures in our morning-UTC image in the security testcase
<sil2100> jdstrand: those did not happen in the next images, but we just wanted you to take a look if maybe it looks suspicious to you or not
<sil2100> jdstrand: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/177:20140212.1:20140115.1/6557/security/
<jdstrand> sil2100: hold on, meeting
<sil2100> jdstrand: thanks ;) It's nothing urgent anyway
<jdstrand> this failure is surprising:
<jdstrand> Checking '-w /run/user/32011/orcexec.test'... !FAIL! (unexpected rc=0)
<sil2100> robru: do you know if bregma said +1 to the unity7 landing?
<bregma> sil2100, I'm having a few issues running tests locally, I want to clear them up first... and seb128 says he found some regressions
<sil2100> bregma: ah, ok - if anything the silo has the rebuilt unity-scopes-shell package that was required
<sil2100> bregma: just give us a sign by e-mail or tomorrow on IRC when it's ok and we'll press the buttons
<sil2100> bregma: thanks!
<bregma> sil2100, what happens if I need new packages built to pick up fixes?
<sil2100> bregma: if you have a merge with a fix ready, then just ping robru or cyphermox_ (for US timezone) or me or didrocks (for EU timezone) with the merge request, we'll add it to the list and press 'rebuild'
<bregma> super, thanks very much
<sil2100> bregma: so that the fix gets built along with all the other changes in the PPA for testing
 * sil2100 goes now
<sil2100> o/
<robru> kgunn, ok, on it
<cyphermox_> robru: poke
<cyphermox_> I'll take 29, 30 if you're not already preparing them
<robru> kgunn, silo 6 is ready to build
<robru> kenvandine, yep, with image 181 out i think we can publish pretty much anything
<cyphermox_> how did image 181 look wrt tests?
<kenvandine> robru, cool
<kenvandine> robru, do you need me to do anything?
<robru> kenvandine, if you could ack the packaging: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-004-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_upstart-app-launch_0.3+14.04.20140213-0ubuntu1.diff that'd be great
<robru> cyphermox_, ;-)
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but chooose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known Issues: -
<robru> cyphermox_, 0 failures!!! yay!!! ;-)
<cyphermox_> robru: running...
<kenvandine> robru, only thing i don't like is the diff adds a changelog entry for the previously released version
<kenvandine> +  * debian/*symbols: auto-update new symbols to released version
<robru> kenvandine, that does look a little bit goofy, but if you look closely, the original changelog just had an empty bullet point, which is definitely a bug in the system, so this is an improvement
<fginther> mmcc, this build successfully now \o/ https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/unity-scope-click/dlmgr-add-udm/+merge/205733
<kenvandine> robru, yeah, i think it's harmless
<mmcc> fginther: yep, thanks for fighting that for us!
<kenvandine> but an archive admin will need to look too, since this will end up in NEW
<kenvandine> ok, i'll ack it
<robru> kenvandine, thank
<robru> s
<robru> cyphermox_, oops, missed your message. yeah you can assign 29 and 30 if you want
<cyphermox_> alright
<cyphermox_> bfiller: mediaplayer-app and camera-app desktop-mode fixes mp's have silos nao
<cyphermox_> robru: do you know if didrocks mentioned someplace whether the upper limit of silos was defined?
<robru> cyphermox_, I was never told of an upper limit. Just that there are 20 now but more can be defined as necessary.
<robru> cyphermox_, unless launchpad has some limitations on the number of PPAs a team can have, or google has a limit on the number of spreadsheet pages, I don't think citrain itself has any built in limits.
<cyphermox_> right
<cyphermox_> I was just wondering if it was carved in stone somewhere
<robru> cyphermox_, well you can dig into the code if you want ;-)
<cyphermox_> I can just ask LP how many ppas are defined for citrain
<cyphermox_> I'll quickly set up a script to graph slot use
<cyphermox_> *silo
<robru> cyphermox_, yeah, i'd like some better visualization of how many silos are free. the current autofill dropdown list doesn't give a good idea
<cyphermox_> exactly
<tedg> robru, Thanks for publishing the UAL silo
<robru> tedg, no worries
<thomi> tedg: how many more libUAL MPs are there before all the bits I care about are landed?
<tedg> thomi, Heh, those are the ones robru just published
<thomi> all of them? sweet
<tedg> thomi, Not sure how long it takes to get through proposed.
<tedg> Guessing an hour or two
<robru> tedg, I would assume within the hour unless they fail one of the -proposed tests.
 * tedg has been studying for these tests
<robru> cyphermox_, got time for a packaging review? https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cordova-ubuntu/3.4-packaging/+merge/206304
<robru> cyphermox_, this one is NEW so it needs a pretty rigorous thrashing
<bfiller> cyphermox_: awesome, will test all my landings tonight
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-02-14
<robru> cyphermox_, buh, spreadsheet is borked again
<kgunn> robru: ah you guys already on the spreadsheet issue....
<kgunn> sadly my build succeeded but no ppa ...guess the spreadsheet does the copy
<cyphermox_> robru: looking...
<Mirv> davmor2: ask the multimedia team to land qt 5.2 support :)
<popey> anyone else see bug 1280124 ?
<ubot5> bug 1280124 in linux-mako (Ubuntu) "kernel log getting spammed every 10s with battery notifications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1280124
<sil2100> Mirv: thank you for the handbook ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: you are back next Monday, right?
<Mirv> sil2100: you're welcome :)
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, 24th
<sil2100> didrocks: morning!
<didrocks> morning
<sil2100> Oh god... google's doing it again it seems
<sil2100> didrocks: I see a lot of ERROR fields in our spreadsheet, tried manually re-running syncstatus and it failed with an error ;/
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> not sure, no time to debug it
 * sil2100 is afraid again
<didrocks> seems that already some packages could be published
<sil2100> Yes, I'll try publishing something and see if it unblocks and/or works
<thostr_> anybody to reconfig silo5?
<sil2100> thostr_: I can, in a moment
<popey> didrocks: sil2100 FYI, dogfooded 182 and it's good - only one bug filed bug 1280124
<ubot5> bug 1280124 in linux-mako (Ubuntu) "kernel log getting spammed every 10s with battery notifications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1280124
<didrocks> popey: can you try 181, seems we won't ever have results on maguro for 182
<didrocks> maybe a quick debug then :p
<didrocks> and nobody in the CI team is able to rerun them as psivaa isn't around and vila doesn't know the procedure
<didrocks> asac: FYI, we do have a gap ^
<popey> Bah
<popey> I specifically did these early because I have lots of other things to do
<didrocks> popey: sorry, or we can say "discare maguro". Anyway, nobody is fixing the flaky tests
<popey> didrocks: we have nobody in eu timezone who can manage CI?
<sil2100> didrocks: packaging ACK - http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-008-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_address-book-service_0.1.0+14.04.20140213-0ubuntu1.diff (new deps)
<didrocks> popey: apparently not with psivaa away
<popey> That seems sub-optimal.
<didrocks> it is
<didrocks> like in image 181, we will never know if the unity8 new failures are legit or not
<didrocks> I'll just disregard them
 * didrocks is tired to be the only one pushing
<didrocks> sil2100: +1
 * sil2100 tries debugging google scripts
<sil2100> But so far it seems to be the same absurd thing like a few days ago
<didrocks> sil2100: you sohld rather publish what can be published I guess
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6930076/ ffs
<didrocks> I would call this a server-side issue, my RT is still not answered
<didrocks> popey: mtp restarted in between?
<popey> possibly
 * popey retries
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, but the spreadsheet doesn't update when things are published
<didrocks> sil2100: ah…
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm afraid that it would lead to confusion once I do that ;/
<popey> at least i have office wired internet on my side
<didrocks> sil2100: last edit -> 8 hours ago
<didrocks> so same issue
<didrocks> my RT is still unanswered anyway
<sil2100> didrocks: I noticed something strange though
<sil2100> didrocks: refreshSiloStatus() seems to work for the first rows - it goes through those correctly, updating the status as needed - then suddenly around row 27 it failed
<sil2100> didrocks: oh
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, it came back to life ;p
 * didrocks still sees #ERROR
<thostr_> sil2100: reconfigured?
<sil2100> didrocks: right, ERROR is back... and now I can't even scroll the bottom sheets since instead of the < > I have 'try out new google spreadsheets'
<sil2100> thostr_: I'll try it now, we have sheet issues
<popey> didrocks: 181 taking an aaaaaaaage to first boot as it does apparmor stuff
<didrocks> popey: I didn't see an apparmort change between 181 and 182 though
<popey> well, I'm going backwards from 182 to 181
<popey> finally done
<sil2100> thostr_: reconfigured
<thostr_> sil2100: thanks. silo 11 is ready for publishing
<sil2100> thostr_: saw that, let me publish, seems like the first few rows can be published safely even when those google problems appear
<thostr_> sil2100: great
<popey> odd issue with 181
<popey> if i tap the power button, I never get back to the welcome screen
<popey> and if i hover my hand over the light sensor, it's like the phone is on a call, the screen dims
<didrocks> popey: weird, I would have said it's due to Mir
<didrocks> but I don't see anything to fix it in 182
 * popey reboots
<popey> fine after a reboot
<popey> ⍨
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-02-14-090226.png
<popey> check out that battery drain
<popey> although with no scale on either axis the data is somewhat meaningless
<sil2100> didrocks: two additional packaging diffs in a moment, these are a bit big so I'm trying to figure them out completely
<sil2100> thostr_: you know what's up with all that 'lets remove libubuntudownloadmanager1' ?
<thostr_> sil2100: no, i'm confused there as well
<tvoss> good morning
<sil2100> Morning
<tvoss> sil2100, hey there, can I get a silo for l. 34 in the ci train spreadsheet?
<sil2100> tvoss: let me check
<popey> didrocks: done dogfooding 181
<didrocks> popey: all good after this reboot?
<sil2100> tvoss: hm, might be a problem with that, since the spreadsheet seems to be encountering some google-infra problems and the lower rows of it seem a bit brokish
<popey> yes
<didrocks> (like your graph btw)
<didrocks> thanks popey
<didrocks> sorry you had to redo the testing
<popey> np
<tvoss> sil2100, working fine here
<sil2100> tvoss: you don't see any ERROR fields?
<tvoss> sil2100, nope
<sil2100> thostr_: ok, so, the packaging doesn't seem right
<sil2100> thostr_: I don't think we can release silo 11 for now
<sil2100> thostr_: the thing is, the u-d-m version there adds all the 'breaks' and 'replaces', but it adds them according to a version that was not released into ubuntu
<sil2100> thostr_: so, if you consider this package and the one in Ubuntu, it's breaking and replacing non-existent packages, and not dealing with the ones that are actually in Ubuntu ;)
<sil2100> thostr_: let my try talking to mandel about this
<thostr_> sil2100: mhhh, I think I don't understand ;)
<thostr_> sil2100: I just added this package to ci, and this shouldn't have changed anything to my understanding
<thostr_> so the problems have been there before?
<thostr_> or did mandel and co not release any recent version of u-d-m for a long time?
<sil2100> thostr_: so, it for instance states that it breaks package ubuntu-download-manager-common1, while ubuntu-download-manager-common1 does not exist in the archive anywhere ;) As this binary package was never built in the archive
<sil2100> thostr_: I think it's the latter indeed
<thostr_> sil2100: is mandel online yet?
<kalikiana> can somebody check why J doesn't pick this up? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fake_app_fixture/+merge/205916
<davmor2> Morning all
<sil2100> mandel: ping, could you poke me once you're up?
<sil2100> kalikiana: you mean, for automerging?
<sil2100> kalikiana: there's no automerger anymore for projects using CITrain ;)
<kalikiana> sil2100: I didn't think we were switched yet since the training is expected for monday
<kalikiana> we don't have the test plan set in stone either
<sil2100> kalikiana: I think you're switched already since we already made one release using CITrain
<sil2100> kalikiana: at least a silo was prepared
<kalikiana> k, I'll poke around in the team
<sil2100> Ok ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: packaging ACK, seems ok: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-012-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_mediaplayer-app_0.20.5+14.04.20140213-0ubuntu1.diff
<davmor2> asac, didrocks: I noticed Maguro is running slower with nested mir and the newer mirs. So it might be that the device is locked up/crashed or just timing out.  It might be sensible to concentrate on landing the 4.4.2 stuff and dropping the maguro sooner rather than latter.  Just a thought.
<didrocks> tsdgeos: ^
<mandel> sil2100, I cna give you a hand with those
<mandel> can*
<mandel> sil2100, let me grab a cup of tea and we can do a hang out, sounds right?
<popey> \o/ Tea
<didrocks> sil2100: +1
<sil2100> mandel: sure ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: found that silo 009 is *probably* ready for release, will try publishing it then
<didrocks> sil2100: ok
<didrocks> sil2100: please update with comments on the main spreadsheet
<thostr_> sil2100: mandel: could you forward the hangout link?
<sil2100> didrocks: too bad the backend doesn't have the 'Testing: Yes' info, as it's frontend only ;)
<didrocks> yep
<mandel> sil2100, thostr_ https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpjc6h5o6i7sn5mtls4anf1k?hl=en-GB
<sil2100> mandel: be there in 5 minutes
<tvoss> sil2100, didrocks I'm trying to maintain the symbol files in dbus-cpp but I don't think that the amount of effort I/we have to put into it is reasonable
<sil2100> tvoss: how are you maintaining them?
<tvoss> sil2100, manually?
<didrocks> it's working for quite a lot of upstreams have stable ABIs though
<tvoss> didrocks, sil2100 you might remember that I had to switch to a different compiler version last week, and this is just not doable
<tvoss> didrocks, sil2100 again, I don't think we should assume api or abi to be stable for certain components or alternatively not force things into main
<didrocks> you should try to get help maybe from doko to reswitch to the latest get all symbols in place again
<didrocks> tvoss: so, in that case, you should bundle everything using that non stable apis in the same source
<didrocks> no need to separate things if you can't maintain clear boundaries
<didrocks> but we already had this discussion too many times I guess
<tvoss> didrocks, so you are effectively saying we shouldn#t share code? interesting pov
<tvoss> didrocks, well, we don't find a resolution
<didrocks> tvoss: if you want to share code, define an API and try to stabilize it
<tvoss> didrocks, you are off reality here
<tvoss> didrocks, my 2 c
<tvoss> didrocks, I just checked boost 1.55, unity-mir and a few other c++ packages. None of them has symbol files. Mind elaborating?
<tvoss> sil2100, ^
<didrocks> tvoss: unity-mir is an issue, we should add it, not sure for boost, check with the maintainer
<tvoss> didrocks, I guess I'm asking for the policy here that is not clear to me
<sil2100> tvoss: it's really hard to do with C++ code, could you show me the current state of the symbols files that you tried preparing?
<tvoss> sil2100, it's your branch that I took and mp'd
<didrocks> tvoss: packages in main should have a symbol file to track (but that doesn't cover everything) ABI breakage, or we should ensure upstream really knows what they do and bump the soname at every breakage
<tvoss> didrocks, which I'm happy to do
<tvoss> didrocks, symbol files are just not an option from my pov at this point
<tvoss> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/dbus-cpp/force_gcc_4.7_and_symbols/+merge/206359
<didrocks> tvoss: if you are doing the testing manually and rebuild everything yourself in your slot each time you break ABI, I guess that's fine. I think to avoid having you testing everytime manually, you should at least have some integration tests to detect breakages between your different components
<tvoss> didrocks, that is what the ap tests are for, aren't they? system-level integration tests that catch abi issues and such
<sil2100> tvoss: geh, crap, let me look into what's up there
<didrocks> tvoss: yeah, we need those though for location and so on. There is none AFAIK
<tvoss> didrocks, sure, let me just point out that we never suffered any functional regression or abi breakage with either dbus-cpp or location service. It was a compiler version mismatch that caused trouble in the end
<didrocks> tvoss: yeah, but dbus-cpp was rebuild against that compiler version mismatch which created issues on location-service
<didrocks> and that was uncatched
<sil2100> tvoss: ok, now this is something absurd, I wonder what dpkg-gensymbols does there on that jenkins machine since it doesn't make sense what I see
<tvoss> didrocks, you couldn't have detected the issue even with the symbol files in place as we learned last weeek
<tvoss> sil2100, yup, I actually lost track what is causing the issue
<tvoss> sil2100, stuff works fine locally, I send it off, it breaks
<didrocks> tvoss: yeah, but with AP tests, we would
<mandel> sil2100, please take a look => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/fix-packaging/+merge/206377
<tvoss> didrocks, that's a different statement than saying you have to maintain your symbol files, both semantically and in terms of time and effort
<didrocks> tvoss: come on, I told that if no symbol file, I'm happy if he had a way to detect ABI breakage
<didrocks> and AP tests would be one of them
<didrocks> but it seems we would have none if we remove symbols
<sil2100> tvoss: normally I would check if it builds in a PPA and then land it if all is OK, but this would basically mean we won't have CI working for dbus-cpp ;/ I'll try to investigate with Francis later I guess
<sil2100> Since this seems to be somehow related to the CI setup
<tvoss> didrocks, sil2100 I'm quite confused now: we did the archive upload without a symbols file and both of you were adamant about having a symbols file for the next regular upload, which is why sil tried to help, too
<didrocks> tvoss: right, as long as we don't have AP tests covering/using your code
<tvoss> didrocks, at least I wasn't aware of that. sil2100 ?
<didrocks> tvoss: it's one of the other, the function I want is "be able to detect ABI mismatch"
<mandel> sil2100, I need to go for a few mins to try and fix my laptop or find another machines, will me back in 20 mins or so.. :-(
<didrocks> we know symbols won't cover it 100% and that AP won't cover it 100% either, but at least we need one of the 2
<didrocks> sil2100: I saved the backend script and the issue is gone
<didrocks> on the spreadsheet
<sil2100> :O
<didrocks> sil2100: removed your comment
<sil2100> mandel: thanks!
<sil2100> uh oh, indeed it looks fixed
<mandel> sil2100, awesome, let me know in a few mins to make sure :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I still ahve the 'last edit 10 hours ago' though
<didrocks> sil2100: same
<sil2100> mandel: it's building now ;)
<sil2100> Ouch
<sil2100> didrocks: Exception: ['sudo', '-E', 'cowbuilder', '--execute', '--bindmounts', '/srv/juju/vol-0000011d/var/lib/jenkins/silos/landing-011', '--bindmounts', '/var/lib/jenkins', '--', '/srv/juju/vol-0000011d/var/lib/jenkins/citrain/chroot-tools/buildsource-chroot', '/srv/juju/vol-0000011d/var/lib/jenkins/silos/landing-011/ubuntu-download-manager', '--gnupg-parentdir', '/var/lib/jenkins', '--uid', '106', '--gid', '65534', '--gnupg-key
<didrocks> link?
<sil2100> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-011-1-build/19/console
<sil2100> Link wink wink
<didrocks> apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libgcc_s.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<didrocks> above
<didrocks> so yeah, setting up the rootfs failed
<Mirv> "apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libgcc_s.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" O_o (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/166268254/buildlog.txt.gz)
<sil2100> Mirv: woha! Same error I had?
<Mirv> didrocks: haha, without reading backlog!
<seb128> didrocks, cf #ubuntu-devel
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, I didn't read backlog and just pasted what seemed really weird for me elsewhere
<didrocks> Mirv: ahah, thanks for not stopping at the last line :p
<didrocks> sil2100: it's a distro issue
<Mirv> right, what seb said
<sil2100> ;)
<tvoss> didrocks, what if we made dbus-cpp a src package? much like gmock?
<didrocks> tvoss: I thought you wanted to share it. So I would prefer if you don't want to maintain ABI, that we use AP tests to detect a failure
<asac> cihelp: ev: can anyone help resurrecing mako tests?
<asac> err mako devices
<tvoss> didrocks, it's not that I don't _want_ to maintain ABI, it's a question of time and resourcing
<didrocks> tvoss: so AP tests I would say
<bzoltan> didrocks: I am done with the silo tests
<didrocks> bzoltan: so, everything pass? no tests failing?
<bzoltan> didrocks: I give you the list of tests I run ... the notes tests are unreliable (2 fails out of 5)
 * didrocks waits for the link :)
<bzoltan> didrocks: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6930475/
<bzoltan> didrocks: but the notes were fine after all
<didrocks> ev: so, asac is telling me that there is someone that can rerun the unity8 from your team?
<didrocks> test*
<didrocks> bzoltan: hum, I see no unity8 and a lot of tests are missing compared to the dashboard
<didrocks> bzoltan: not sure about your skip, it doesn't fail on the daily smoke testing for ubuntu-keyboard and such
<didrocks> bzoltan: I guess you tried on mako, you can refer to http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/181:20140213.3:20140115.1/6579/
<bzoltan> didrocks: I skipped everything what failed on a stock image
<didrocks> bzoltan: they don't fail in what we run everyday though
<didrocks> see the link above
<bzoltan> didrocks: did you rune from CLI on your machine or you just look at the levitating spacecraft with jedi engineers around it?
<didrocks> you ran 13 test suites instead of 27
<didrocks> bzoltan: we did run them ourself for your release for the past 8 months
<bzoltan> didrocks: I would loooooove to get my dirty fingers on the script you use. Why I can not run the same?
<asac> bzoltan: the landing team is running the APs all the time
<asac> unity etc. are now runn by kgunn and friends more often
<didrocks> bzoltan: the script that the CI team is using is part of the wiki page that you got linked to
<bzoltan> asac, didrocks: is there any reason why I can not see the exact same script what you use?
<bzoltan> didrocks: this one -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing ?
<asac> bzoltan: they run the phablet-test-run command; there is no single script
<bzoltan> asac: guys ... we went thru this already
<asac> bzoltan: however, as i told you, ask folks and update wiki with missing details
<asac> Mirv: can you tell bzoltan how we run APs?
<asac> sil2100: ^^
<asac> Mirv: sil2100: he says he cannot reproduce a green dashboard
<bzoltan> asac: you still think that "I hold it wrong" right? :)
<asac> bzoltan: i am not thinking anything
<asac> bzoltan: all i see is that i connected you to ogra
<asac> and didnt hear any further complains yesterday
<asac> and you made good progress
<sil2100> Ok
<bzoltan> asac: I do not complain ... I run the tests... the very same tests I got from Mirv and some of them failed on the stock 181 image ... so I skipped them from the testing of the UITK silo
<asac> bzoltan: i am thinknig you are not working well with the team ... you seem to try to solve things on your own and then ignore them rather than reaching out for help
<asac> bzoltan: yeah, dont skip them
<asac> bzoltan: uitk is central enough that we cant leave any gap open
<asac> its actyally the most central compnoent we have with potential for regressions
<bzoltan> asac: I need 5 minutes f2f with yoou
<asac> sure
<sil2100> bzoltan: the smoketesting we do actually runs on normal hardware and uses phablet-test-run as well, so it shouldn't fail when ran on the local device ;) This might mean something's wrong
<Mirv> asac: yes I told bzoltan my method yesterday. I think he's actually running some extra tests that are not on the dashboard.
<bzoltan> asac: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/em9sdGFuLmJhbG9naEBjYW5vbmljYWwuY29t.g04rj4pc565qsh6humb980bt1k
<asac> Mirv: bzoltan: cant you guys just solve it here?
<asac> i really would  prefer to be not involved at all
<cjwatson> We're reverting libgcc1, will be sorted soon
<didrocks> thanks cjwatson
<ogra_> yay
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks! :)
<bzoltan> asac: you are involved
<asac> bzoltan: i have no permissionm for that HO
<Mirv> asac: as far as I understood everything but notes was already passing now, so it seems it starts to be in order aside from finding out what's wrong with running those tests. I suggested removing /home/phablet/autopilot and rerunning.
<bzoltan> asac: invitation posted
<asac> bzoltan: i am not allowed still
<asac> killed plugin etc.
<asac> bzoltan: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/alexander
<asac> try that one
<ogra_> asac, are you logged in anywhere with your private G+ account ?
<asac> in a HO?
<ogra_> hangouts dont work anymore if you are
<ogra_> no, in G+ anywhere ion the same browser
 * ogra_ always has to log out in all tabs where he has his private account in use to use HOs
<ogra_> (as long as they were started with a company account)
<davmor2> didrocks: to highlight my point I just closed the click app I installed and the phone is locked
<sil2100> huh
<didrocks> davmor2: so maguro is in a bad state on 181?
<ogra_> smells like it doesnt like the new Mir
<davmor2> didrocks: no just slow it will unlock again in minute....talking of which
<popey> ogra_: that nexus 7 i flashed yesterday.. can I OTA update it?
<ogra_> davmor2, can you take a look at top and see if there is any swapping
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, apart from that, all good?
<ogra_> popey, once we have official images you will be able to (you need to do it once from the cmdline with system-image-cli to initialize)
<davmor2> didrocks: yeap good, but that could easily explain why it is dying during autom ation
<popey> ah okay
<didrocks> davmor2: indeed
<popey> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> popey, OTA needs the images on the server indeed :)
<didrocks> asac: kgunn: I guess we need to take a decision today on maguro (new Mir slowing it down a lot)
<davmor2> ogra_: give me a minute I'll run top and open and close some apps and see if I can get it back into that state
<popey> ogra_: makes sense when you say it out loud ☻
<asac> Mirv: have time?
<Mirv> asac: I haven't had lunch and it's over 1pm, otherwise yes
<Mirv> so the answer is I guess "depends" :)
<asac> Mirv: can you come now in a HO?
<Mirv> asac: ok
<asac> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/alexander
<asac> Mirv: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/alexander
<asac> tvoss: ^^
<asac> i am in there
<asac> ogra_: ^^
<sil2100> didrocks: it seems the spreadsheet works, but I still get the "Ooops" message every time I update some cell...
<davmor2> didrocks, ogra_: that would explain it.  ubunut-loc  I'm assuming ubuntu location is using 92% cpu
<ogra_> davmor2, ouch
<ogra_> asac, gimme a sec, need to go back to the office
<sil2100> didrocks: really worrying, but at least it doesn't seem broken completely
<didrocks>  davmor2 again? :/
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, can you try to revert what enter in that image one after another?
<sil2100> What the hell
<didrocks> davmor2: reboot and look at top again
<davmor2> didrocks, ogra_:  845 root      20   0  115136   6856   5292 S 101.8  1.0  23:00.74 ubuntu-loc+
<sil2100> davmor2: you didn't have that on the last image?
<davmor2> sil2100: the whole device is slower with nested mir but running the location stuff just doesn't help.
<didrocks> sil2100: can you help davmor2 to bisect the image, removing one by one what was new on the last images?
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<didrocks> thanks
<davmor2> didrocks, sil2100: so no top is looking much healthier.
<davmor2> didrocks: so even with location off now I would say that maguro is 10-20% slower than it was, without opening an app just moving around the unity scopes and scrolling.
<davmor2> but now it is flashing las t promoted :
<davmor2> )
<sil2100> Yeah ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: we want to try last promoted image as a starting point
<davmor2> why doe sit take 3 years to flash maguro
<davmor2> biab
<didrocks> sil2100: sounds good
<sil2100> davmor2: I wonder if the same was happening in the image before we upgraded Mir, i.e. 2 images ago
<Mirv> FYI a more completely commented version of how I do testing: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6930701/
<sil2100> davmor2: since this seems like the problem we had before, and platform-api is a dependency of location-service - maybe another gcc mismatch?
<sil2100> Looking at the build logs
<sil2100> davmor2: doesn't seem so
<sil2100> At least not gcc
<sil2100> didrocks: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-010-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_camera-app_2.9.1+14.04.20140213-0ubuntu1.diff <- unity8-ap dep addition and icons for desktop, safe
<didrocks> sil2100: +1
<sil2100> davmor2: did it downgrade already?
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: hum, I added a line to CI train this morning that vanished since, do you know what happened?
<didrocks> seb128: maybe the google issue
<seb128> should I just add it back?
<didrocks> yes please
<didrocks> interestingly, I still had it before I refreshed the page
<seb128> shrug
<sil2100> I noticed it's still failing a bit in syncing properly
<seb128> got an oops again
<seb128> grrr, another oops
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, that's what we are getting since this morning
<seb128> well, added the lines, but 2 of the columns gave me oops errors
<seb128> line
<didrocks> thanks seb128
<sil2100> seb128: I see it, thanks
<seb128> thanks
<rsalveti> morning
<sil2100> Morning
<didrocks> hey rsalveti
<bzoltan> ogra_: what do I do wrong -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6930884/
<sil2100> davmor2: give me a sign how it goes
<bzoltan> ogra_: nothing happens after that... not a character on the consol
<sil2100> phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable usually takes a while to finish for the first time
<bzoltan> ogra_: it moved :) and did something not nice http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6930891/
<bzoltan> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> hm, it seems to want to download the latest UITK from the archive, which he should fetch from the PPA instead
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> bzoltan: you have the silo PPA added on your device, right? Just in case
<bzoltan> yes
<sil2100> I'm aftaid phablet-test-run might not be smart enough ;/
<cjwatson> Mirv,sil2100,didrocks: modulo whatever mirroring may be involved, the libgcc1 thing should be reverted now
<cjwatson> and we're building the real fix
<bzoltan> sil2100, ogra_: I have 0.1.46+14.04.20140212-0ubuntu1 UITK from the silo PPA
<plars> asac, ev, didrocks: mako and maguro are continuing now. Maguro had another device failure and mako was complete except for the unity8 tests didn't run to completion it seems.
<didrocks> plars: do we konw what stopped the unity8 tests?
<Mirv> great, cjwatson
<plars> didrocks: not yet, it's a bit chaotic at my house right now (getting 4 kids ready for school) but I'll be able to check on it in a few minutes
<cjwatson> sorry it took longer than it should have done, unfortunately it collided with a battery swap on the lp master db
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks :)
 * sil2100 already noticed it might be reverted properly as his build job worked
<didrocks> plars: thanks!
<didrocks> cjwatson: thanks as well :)
<davmor2> sil2100: right I'm back now, sorry m-i-l meds time
<sil2100> davmor2: ok
<bzoltan> sil2100: ogra_: Mirv: I was using the lines from Mirv and the phablet-click-test-setup --click com.ubuntu.calculator type of commands fail
<ogra_> bzoltan, check again that you did all of the preparation stuff
<sil2100> bzoltan: right ;/ I think it wasn't ready for the case of testing a new UITK
<davmor2> sil2100: before http://paste.ubuntu.com/6930927/
<sil2100> Looking at pull-lp-source now
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, so try this:
<rsalveti> ogra_: is the latest image broken because of the libgcc1? or still good?
<sil2100> davmor2: could you update all the mir bits on your maguro? i.e. mir packages, platform-api and unity-mir?
<ogra_> rsalveti, 182 looks ok on my maguro
<rsalveti> great then
<davmor2> sil2100: after http://paste.ubuntu.com/6930935/
<ogra_> well, at least it started, didnt play with it
<sil2100> davmor2: since I have a hunch that it might be the cause - especially platform-api
<ogra_> i think davmor2 has some speed issues
<sil2100> After?
<sil2100> davmor2: after what? ;)
<rsalveti> ogra_: I had performance issues with mako as well
<davmor2> sil2100: before enabling location and after
<rsalveti> after playing videos I could easily get the system-compositor and unity8 to fight each other :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah my mako stays on trusty ... no proposed for me there :)
<rsalveti> both were consuming ~60% of my cpu
<sil2100> davmor2: oh, ok, thanks
<sil2100> davmor2: could you do the test I pointed out ^
<sil2100> davmor2: with upgrading mir on the image you are on now ;)
<sil2100> (and all related bits)
<davmor2> sil2100: so you want me to just update the mir stuff right
<bzoltan> ogra_: phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable
<ogra_> rsalveti, bug 1279391 .... might extend into other directions too ...
<ubot5> bug 1279391 in Mir "[nested] inclusion of u-s-c as system comp not getting system load zero as quick as before" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1279391
<sil2100> davmor2: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140213.3.changes <- here you have some mir packages you can use as reference
<davmor2> sil2100: right will do
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah. ot
<rsalveti> ogra_: it's happening here as well
<sil2100> ogra_: I wonder why at bzoltan's pull-lp-source doesn't use the PPA's and only looks into the archive
<sil2100> ogra_: or maybe it only uses launchpad tarballs and the archive? Not supporting PPA's at all?
<ogra_> sil2100, no, idea, to me it looks like one or more steps of the setup process are missing
<ogra_> bzoltan, did you run phablet-click-test-setup ?
<sil2100> ogra_: not really, there's just one step before this one - it's enabling dbus-probe, then everything should be done by phablet-click-test-setup --click which fails
<bzoltan> yes
<sil2100> ogra_: this is output from phablet-click-test-setup --click ;p
<sil2100> ogra_: it is phablet-click-test-setup that is failing
<ogra_> sil2100, what is --click ? wiki doesnt talk about that
 * ogra_ is talking about the general preparation stuff
<sil2100> ogra_: 04:38 < ogra_> bzoltan, did you run phablet-click-test-setup ?
<sil2100> I mean
<sil2100> ogra_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Running_Click_tests
<ogra_> right
<sil2100> ogra_: it says it all and it works
<bzoltan> ogra_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6930973/
<sil2100> Ok guys, I need to at least take my girl for some lunch, I'll be on IRC all the time on my phone to answer questions and help bisecting further with davmor2
<ogra_> i dont get why it tries to fetch the uitk at all
<sil2100> And be in front of a real PC in like 1.5h
<sil2100> ogra_: not sure as well, but it does that always
<ogra_> it doesnt do that here
<davmor2> sil2100: no rush I'll be on Lunch soon too :)
<sil2100> I mean, it was doing it always for me, as if it was assuming tests might need UITK autopilot elements
<sil2100> ogra_: since it fetches UITK source for the autopilot bits from UITK
<ogra_> well, let me re-flash my maguro and run the procedure
<Mirv> sil2100: have fun!
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks! Although Im here all the time, good thing for smartphones ;)
<rsalveti> ogra_: can we work to get the x86 tarball published?
<rsalveti> ogra_: are we always building it as well?
<rsalveti> want to know if we need to first build it automatically or just need to publish it
<ogra_> rsalveti, nope, not building it at all yet
<ogra_> we need to add i386 to default-arches on cdimage ... then do a test build to see the fallout
<rsalveti> ogra_: how busy are you today still? :-)
<ogra_> live-build is capable ... but not sure whats exactly needed in cdimage (probably even nothing)
<bzoltan> sil2100: Mirv: ogra_: would you please ping me when you figured out how click app testing goes with Silo PPA?
 * rsalveti wants ogra_'s brain 
<rsalveti> brrraaains
<ogra_> rsalveti, i'll try to get to it
<ogra_> zombies .... aaaahh ... aaah ... aaaaahhh
<rsalveti> ogra_: awesome, let me know if you need help testing or reviewing the changes
 * tvoss opens ogra_'s head and puts a candle in :)
 * ogra_ sits inteh corner with a stupid grin and light coming out his eyes
<tvoss> rofl
<davmor2> sil2100: with all those from that list installed that had mir in no change location is using a max of 1%
 * davmor2 hands ogra_ a shotgun and some shell to fend off the Zombie Pirate Le_Chuck (D'oh wrong story) Zombie developer rsalveti 
<rsalveti> lol
<ogra_> *g*
<Mirv> bzoltan: ogra_ sil2100: when I've tested a package treated specially by click-test-setup like unity8 and ui-toolkit, I've needed to edit /usr/bin/phablet-click-test-setup (lines 63-64) so that it won't try to wrongly download the package being tested, since it's already installed from the PPA and the script tries to download it from archives
<ogra_> Mirv, can we add that to the wiki somehow (or open a bug for click-test-setup to get a switch)
<Mirv> sure, filing a bug.
<ogra_> Mirv, i guess that is because the packages are also in ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build  together with the test packages ?
<plars> asac, didrocks: ok, except for a single fail in webbrowser (I can rerun that to in a sec) mako is complete now
<plars> didrocks: unity8 was a screen unlocker failure again (seen that twice now in the last two days with various tests)
<plars> and we've killed two maguros since yesterday, rfowler will have a busy morning I'm afraid
<Mirv> bug #1280279
<ubot5> bug 1280279 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "phablet-click-test-setup tries to download unity8 and ui-toolkit from main archives, failing when those are being tested" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1280279
<didrocks> plars: ok, thanks for rerunning those :)
<ogra_> Mirv, thanks ...
<ogra_> bzoltan, ^^ see the bug
<ogra_> Mirv, you should document your workaroudn too i guess
<Mirv> ogra_: yes, just did
<ogra_> thx
<sil2100> davmor hmm..
<sil2100> davmor: could you try upgrade some other packages?
<rfowler> plars: will look at them in a bit
<plars> rfowler: thanks a lot, it's maguro 1 and 2
<rfowler> plars: busted image?
<plars> rfowler: not as far as I can tell, this was on two different images and did not happen at install time (nor during the same test)
<plars> rfowler: so I'll be curious what kind of state they are in
<rfowler> plars: could be dead batteries again... it's about that time
<plars> rfowler: yeah, that's what I was wondering
<ogra_> bzoltan, does it work for you with the workaround from Mirv ?
<bzoltan> ogra_: yes, I am executing the click tests right now
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6931185/ is my setup on a freshly flashed device (indeed not with your UITK package added)
<ogra_> awesome :)
<tvoss> xnox, around?
<rsalveti> ogra_: E/IMGSRV  ( 1262): :0: OpenServices: Cannot open device driver /dev/pvrsrvkm.
<rsalveti> E/IMGSRV  ( 1262): :0: PVRSRVConnect: Unable to open connection.
<bzoltan> ogra_: that is pretty much what I see after I have applied the workaround from Mirv
<rsalveti> getting this with maguro, latest image
<rsalveti> and it seems unity8 is not coming up
<rsalveti> tvoss: ^
<rsalveti> and got a crash file for unity8
<rsalveti> weird
<rsalveti> let me get some food and will check after I'm back
<rsalveti> brb
<Mirv> happy Feb 14th to you all, see you in a week /me @ bus
<ChrisTownsend> Any body around to help figure out why the Unity 7 automerger is not working?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, it got switched to CI train I guess?
<ogra_> rsalveti, strange, is that 182 ?
<ogra_> i just did a fresh flash of my maguro and it came up fine
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, yes, it did according to the table
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Ok.  I don't really understand what all of this new stuff is, but that's not your problem:)
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, in CI world the merge back to trunk happens after upload. You do a landing requests for a set of branches, the system give you a ppa with a build of those, you test the result, if you are happy you press the button to upload to distro, once it's the release pocket the change get merged back to trunk
<didrocks> ogra_: would you know why if I'm flashing the recovery image /res seems to not be changed with my content?
<didrocks> (the rest of the code, is)
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, that ensures things are driven through the image properly and not merged to trunk before being tested in production,
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Ok, I see the value in that, but that sounds like distro is the new upstream.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, no, you are upstream, you are the one asking for the landing and pressing the buttons (well, you = the project, bregma in your case)
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, but Ubuntu is the product we focus on yes, so the emphasis is on landing your work there
<ogra_> didrocks, /res ?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, it has been changed to avoid the current unity situation, where we have a backlog worth months of work, which is in trunk and not in the product
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, in recovery mode
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Well, I mean we can't get stuff into trunk until it's released in distro.  I guess that will make intermediate releases happen much more quickly.
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Any ways, thanks for the explanation.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, yw
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, and yeah, ideally you would land work at least once a week, more often is good as well
<ogra_> didrocks, i think /res is only used for the UI animations when upgrading, what do you want to change there ?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, that way we keep getting the improvement, we have small delta to test/debug in case of issue, etc
<didrocks> ogra_: trying to change the animation as per design spec (hoping to do something fun for once)
<ogra_> didrocks, how did you change it ?
<didrocks> ogra_: so, I'm changing the images and the code to accept 8 images instead of 7
<seb128> can somebody give me a slot for l21
<didrocks> ogra_: took the android package (will backport to git after that), change bootable/recovery/res/images with the new assets
<ogra_> didrocks, hmm there might be some makefile that hardcodes the names
<seb128> it's a 1 line depends change in indicator-session for unity-system-settings on desktop
<didrocks> ogra_: well, even the old one that are erased and not in the package anymore are still in /res
<didrocks> if I adb shell
<ogra_> weird
<didrocks> ogra_: I tried to grep as well -> no result
<davmor2> sil2100: sure what do you want me to update next?
<ogra_> well, /res is clearly not from a partitionn mount or anything
<didrocks> yeah, so should come with flashing recovery, right?
<davmor2> sil2100: nevermind I got it again
<ogra_> it is inside the img ... but i would suspect the build system forces them in somehow
<davmor2> sil2100: I think it is this one libubuntu-platform-hardware-api1
<didrocks> ogra_: I didn't find anything splitting those image (there is a python script, but it's not called)
<ogra_> right, if you fastboot flash recovery recovery.img it should put yours in place
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, so didn't work for that case :/
<davmor2> sil2100: also it isn't instant you need to leave it by the look of it
<didrocks> ogra_: not sure what I'm doing wrong…
<ogra_> didrocks, ask sergiusens ... he knows the build system in and out
<didrocks> sergiusens: time for helping me on something weird with recovery?
<ogra_> i bet there are some .mk files that have the pics hardcoded
<didrocks> probably
<didrocks> as the other changes are there
<sergiusens> what's the issue?
<ogra_> sergiusens, replacing the upgrade animation in recovery
<didrocks> sergiusens: ok, so, I'm using the android source package in distro (I'll learn how to build from the git source later on)
<didrocks> sergiusens: I've replaced the images in bootable/recovery/res/images/
<sergiusens> ogra_, I thought that was assigned to me :-) I was waiting for you to give me the assets ;-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: ah, I didn't know that, I'm happy to do something fun for once :)
<didrocks> sergiusens: I changed bootable/recovery/ui.c for the offset and take 8 images
<ogra_> sergiusens, me ?
<sil2100> davmor2: hmmm
<sil2100> davmor2: so it's platform-api indeed
<sergiusens> ogra_, yeah, discussed at last vuds
<sil2100> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> sergiusens: when I compile it and flash the recovery system, I get the new code (including some sleep hack for system-image-upgrader)
<ogra_> sergiusens, heh, darn, i had totally forgotten about that ... well, now it is didrocks doing it
<sergiusens> no problem, just proves my point that assigning people to stuff is useless ;)
<ogra_> ++
<sergiusens> didrocks, so are you missing files?
<ogra_> we just need a big blackboard where people can grab WIs
<didrocks> sergiusens: but the images are still the old ones… (I can see there are only 7 of them and only the old ones in /res/images)
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, like if the rest was flashed, but /res was coming from somewhere else
<ogra_> sergiusens, to me it looks like the  imgs are cpoied to there from elsewhere
<ogra_> lol
 * ogra_ keeps quiet now to not sound like an echo 
<davmor2> ogra_: isn't that big blackboard called LP
<didrocks> sil2100: can you work with the last lander?
<sil2100> didrocks: so, we probably found the package for the location-service 100% CPU bug, it seems to be platform-api ;/
<ogra_> davmor2, that has all stuff assigned
<sil2100> didrocks: let me look
<davmor2> sil2100: want a bug throwing together?
<sil2100> davmor2: what do you mean?
<davmor2> sil2100: for the 100% cpu now we know the cause do you want me to write up a bug?>
<didrocks> sergiusens: I tried to grep, but the bootable/recovery/make-overlay.py doesn't seem to be called anywhere or whatsoever
<sil2100> davmor2: yes ;) I think it's good to have one anyway
<tvoss> sil2100, what's with 100% CPU?
<sil2100> tvoss: it seems location-service on maguro seems to hit the 100% CPU bug again - it only happens when we upgrade platform-api to the latest version
<sil2100> tvoss: there was a platform-api upload yesterday, no-change upload (just a mir dep bump)
<sil2100> tvoss: so maybe some gcc issue again?
<sergiusens> didrocks, recovery_resources_common := $(call include-path-for, recovery)/res
<sergiusens> build/core/Makefile
<tvoss> sil2100, that shouldn't affect the service, it only uses the hardware bits'n'pieces from platform api
<bzoltan> ogra_: didrocks: asac: This is where the UITK tests are -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6931443/
<tvoss> sil2100, mind showing me the upload?
<sil2100> tvoss: sure, I also didn't see anything specific...
<bzoltan> ogra_: didrocks: asac: I do not think those failures has anything to do with UITK
<sil2100> tvoss: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-013/+build/5582302 <- this is what landed
<didrocks> sergiusens: so, seems it's going to use the right paths
<sergiusens> didrocks, those files aren't deps
<sergiusens> didrocks, so if you did a prior build, clean up or iirc, do make snod
<davmor2> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/platform-api/+bug/1280311
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1280311 in platform-api (Ubuntu) "libubuntu-platform-hardware-api1 causes 100+ cpu usage when engaging location" [Undecided,New]
 * ogra_ is happy you dont have to make snot
<sergiusens> make snod won't work; it just the opposite :-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: hum, res isn't in the ramdisk though, I wonder if I don't need to flash anything else than the recovery partition?
<didrocks> sergiusens: I did a clean full package build
<didrocks> and there is just one icon_installing_overlay01.png in the whole source, so no caching I guess
<seb128> can somebody give me a slot for l21?
<seb128> it's a 1 line depends change in indicator-session for unity-system-settings on desktop
<seb128> (sorry to ask again but I would like to land before the WE, it's desktop only and ridiculous trivial)
<sil2100> tvoss: can you think of anything that could have re-triggered the bug? It seems to happen only on maguro
<sil2100> (slow system)
<sergiusens> didrocks, well I do have res ls $OUT/recovery/root/res
<sergiusens> gives m keys and images
<didrocks> sergiusens: just a hacked version, but the recovery image is at http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/tmp/ubuntu-preinstalled-recovery-armel+mako.img. Do you want the source package?
<sergiusens> didrocks, at it to gerrit :-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: sure, let me do that (but the images are not definitive and I'm adding the sleep command to be able to test easily)
<didrocks> sergiusens: btw, I'm interested to know how to build from gerrit for mako
<didrocks> maybe the issue is just in the way I'm building the package
<sergiusens> didrocks, 4.4 or 4.2?
<tvoss> sil2100, can you hand me the upstart logs?
<sergiusens> didrocks,  I guess you should 4.4 this ;-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: I'm happy with 4.4, was 4.2 as I used the package
<sil2100> davmor2: ^
<sil2100> tvoss: davmor2 has a maguro and can reproduce, so I think he can provide what's needed
<davmor2> tvoss: sure what do you want exactly?
<tvoss> davmor2, the upstart log of the location service
<sil2100> hm, I can't seem to find the landing of yesterday's Mir on the spreadsheet, not even in the Archive tab
<seb128> sil2100, did you see my question earlier (asked twice already, I need a slot for a trivial desktop landing)
<sil2100> I think I'm getting blind
<sil2100> seb128: yes, doing it now ;)
<sil2100> seb128: the u-s-d, right?
<seb128> sil2100, yes (indicator-session in fact, but to support u-s-d ;-)
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<sergiusens> didrocks, phablet-dev-bootstrap --sources aosp --repo-branch phablet-4.4.2_r1 my_repo
<sil2100> Ah, hah, right, the name confused me ;) Assigning
<sil2100> seb128: spreadsheet is giving me problems, one moment
<seb128> k
<sergiusens> didrocks, I have one build here: 7,4G
<ogra_> rsalveti, FYI i'm firing off an i386 only ubuntu-touch image build now, to see if there is any fallout ...
<ogra_> didrocks, sil2100, you guys dont want to build an image within the next hour or so ?
<didrocks> ogra_: no
<ogra_> great, starting ...
 * ogra_ is curious if it will be published
<ogra_> (i know it will be build)
<sergiusens> didrocks, this should help you: make $OUT/recovery.img showcommands
<sil2100> didrocks: so... spreadsheet is still broken a bit for me, I can't assign a silo - would you mind if I assign a silo manually by tweaking the fields?
<sil2100> didrocks: since jenkins already assigned one for seb128
<sergiusens> didrocks, you will see something like: cp -rf bootable/recovery/res /media/sergiusens/minasithil/android/phablet-trusty/out/target/product/manta/recovery/root/
<didrocks> sergiusens: this will build by default on mako, maguro, manta… ?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah
<sergiusens> didrocks, I don't understand the question
<didrocks> sergiusens: the build command will build like the package (I remember we do a loop), is there anyway just to build for one device, like mako?
<didrocks> (to not have to build on every device)
<didrocks> for*
<sergiusens> didrocks, oh
<ogra_> why would you want that ?
<sergiusens> didrocks, . build/envsetup.sh
<didrocks> ogra_: just to be quicker in the dev/test side
<ogra_> oh, for local builds :)
<didrocks> right
<sergiusens> lunch (add number or it will disaply a list of targets
<ogra_> i thougth generally
<sergiusens> then make
<sergiusens> there's no breakfast or brunch in aosp
<didrocks> sergiusens: excellent, trying that as soon as it finishes to fetch the repo :)
<tvoss> sil2100, I have no idea, do you have the list of mir changes handy?
<ogra_> AOSP devs have to stay hungry
<sil2100> seb128: ok, silo assigned
<bfiller> sil2100: I need to rebuild in silo 002, but the build button is not appearing
<sil2100> seb128: just be warned, the spreadsheet has problems with syncing stuff sadly
<sil2100> bfiller: yes, google problems... you can try clicking on the link that is assigned to the button
<bfiller> sil2100: nm, button not there but still working
<sil2100> tvoss: is a changelog enough? ;)
<tvoss> sil2100, yup
<sil2100> tvoss: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/0.1.5+14.04.20140212-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> rsalveti, a present for you at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20140214.1/
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: \o/
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, 182, but from cdimage
<rsalveti> but it shouldn't be any different
<rsalveti> I'll take a look
<ogra_> well, depends what landed today
<ogra_> oh, hmm, we have two manifests now
<ogra_> that will likely confuse my scripts
<ogra_> rsalveti, in any case it is intresting that building the x86 image took only 10min :)
 * ogra_ actually thought it had failed ... 
<cjwatson> x86 livefs builds are pretty quick, yes
<ogra_> cjwatson, especially if you are used to armhf only for over a year :)
<ogra_> rsalveti, ouch ... 501M  ... x86 actually surpasses our limits
<rsalveti> ogra_: ouch, quite big
<ogra_> yeah, +30M vs armhf
<mandel> sil2100, any news about the udm landing?
<tvoss> rsalveti, ogra is there a new cdimage image?
<ogra_> tvoss, no changes on armhf
<ogra_> but yes
<sil2100> mandel: let me check, since the spreadsheet doesn't update for me too well, one moment
<sil2100> mandel: looking through the diffs again
<rsalveti> didrocks: so you don't want to build 4.4 right now
<rsalveti> as that's not our official target yet
<rsalveti> we still need to switch officially :-)
<didrocks> rsalveti: hum… but I just want to hack on the recovery, so shuld be fine?
<rsalveti> didrocks: yeah, that should be fine
<didrocks> rsalveti: I'm still wondering why using the package did change the rest of the ramdisk, but not /res, but we'll see with the branch
<rsalveti> then apt-get build-dep android, repo init -u https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/p/aosp/platform/manifest.git -b phablet-4.4.2_r1; lunch (select the target), make -j10
<didrocks> (still fetching)
<rsalveti> didrocks: yeah, that might take a while
<didrocks> rsalveti: I'm at 5G… so should be soon done as it's 7 I heard ;) thanks for the quick receipt!
<didrocks> recipe*
<davmor2> tvoss, sil2100: do you need anymore info from this phone I want to reboot it before the device burns through the desk
<tvoss> davmor2, nope, feel free
<rsalveti> ogra_: for some reason lxc-android-boot didn't copy the udev file for maguro
<rsalveti> tvoss: cp /usr/lib/lxc-android-config/70-maguro.rules /lib/udev/rules.d/
<rsalveti> tvoss: then reboot
<davmor2> rsalveti: is that the 4.4.2 image landing in an update near you soon?
<bzoltan1> ogra_: didrocks: the UITK tests are here -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6931718/ Actually the results are better with the silo UITK than with the stock
<tvoss> rsalveti, awesome, I just flashed the latest ubuntu-system though to help tracking down the 100% CPU issue
<didrocks> bzoltan1: ok, so only address_book and notes_app have tests failing, right?
<ogra_> bzoltan1, thats awesome news \o/
<rsalveti> davmor2: beginning next week I hope
<bzoltan1> didrocks: No, the Notes App is failing too
<davmor2> rsalveti: \o/
<ogra_> bzoltan1, thats what didrocks said ;)
<bzoltan1> ehh ... me is an ass
<ogra_> (address_book and notes_app)
<didrocks> bzoltan1: seems to be in the known flakyness acceptance. Ok, so we are going to kick an image soon
<didrocks> then, we'll get the toolkit in
<ogra_> bzoltan1, nah, just a bit blind :) its friday, all good
<didrocks> and kick another image
 * bzoltan1 hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs bzoltan1 back
 * ogra_ doesnt want to be an image today ... 
<ogra_> kicked all day
<didrocks> bzoltan1: thanks for the testing! I know it's tedious!
<didrocks> ogra_: to be an image?
<bzoltan1> didrocks:  it did not hurt... learned a lot on the way
<ogra_> didrocks, yeah, you kick these poor things all the time
<bzoltan1> didrocks: just time consuming
<didrocks> ahah :)
<didrocks> bzoltan1: yeah…
<didrocks> ogra_: should I start one now, nothing blocking on your side?
<ogra_> didrocks, go ahead, kick it like beckham (or so)
<didrocks> ahah :)
<didrocks> don't start speaking about football please!
 * davmor2 redirects all the image kicking in ogra_ 's direction he makes it sound like he wants it
<didrocks> (shot!)
<davmor2> didrocks: don't introduce guns into football they are dangerous enough withouth them ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: are you ready for 2 packaging ACKs by any chance? ;)
<didrocks> davmor2: +1
<didrocks> sil2100: yep
<sil2100> tvoss: you have a maguro btw.?
<tvoss> sil2100, yup
<sil2100> didrocks: those are bigger packaging diffs: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-011-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-download-manager_0.3+14.04.20140214-0ubuntu1.diff <- u-d-m here, looks more or less ok, just hope nothing slipped my eye - u-d-m was the only rdep of libubuntudownloadmanager1 if anything
<sil2100> didrocks: there is a breaks+replaces for it as well
<kgunn> didrocks: sil2100 can one of you help?
<sil2100> didrocks: and this: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-011-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scope-click_0.1+14.04.20140213.2-0ubuntu1.diff <- this becomes the new rdep of the new u-d-m libraries, there's also some rules magic in it
<sil2100> kgunn: what's up?
<kgunn> sil2100: so row 31 small change to unity-mir & papi
<kgunn> says its build
<kgunn> but when i go to ppa
<kgunn> nothing is in there
<kgunn> and i flashed, did all the ppa add only to find it empty ... :-/
<sil2100> kgunn: ah, ok, so... we still have probably problems with the spreadsheet ;/ First thing, try refreshing the page?
<sil2100> The spreadsheet that is
<kgunn> sil2100: yep did that...still says silo ready
<kgunn> but
<kgunn> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-006/
<kgunn> nothing in there
<sil2100> Ok, let me see
<didrocks> kgunn: silo ready is meaning "you can start building"
<sil2100> kgunn: right, I see silo ready, so build has not been pressed
<kgunn> sil2100: didrocks
<kgunn> sorry it was a late night
<kgunn> didrocks: now are you playing a joke on me ? build button says "#N/A"
<sil2100> kgunn: no worries, that's a google problem as well
<sil2100> kgunn: buttons seem to have stopped working ;) Just press on the link there
 * sil2100 has no idea what's up with the spreadsheet
<didrocks> kgunn: yeah, google is playing with us…
<kgunn> sil2100: thankfully i did...i just ignore warning signs :D
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> not sure it's a good sign :p
<kgunn> 50/50
<sil2100> kgunn: the link is there just the button is not visible…
<sil2100> tvoss: the interesting thing is that we didn't observe it on the mako, so hm, it's not entirely the same as before
<rsalveti> plars: doanac: we need to setup a different dashboard entry for a new customized channel (which will be used by mwc)
<rsalveti> plars: doanac: can be mako only, if we have enough devices for it :-)
<rsalveti> plars: doanac: the channel is called trusty-customized-demo
<doanac> rsalveti:  shouldn't be too hard. a couple of questions:
<doanac> rsalveti: how should we label this. WRT: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/
<didrocks> sil2100: +export G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all
<didrocks> +export U1_DEBUG=1
<didrocks> are we going to spam the logs?
<doanac> would we call the "variant" touch-mwc ?
<rsalveti> let me ask cwayne
<rsalveti> doanac: touch_custom_demo
<doanac> rsalveti: ack. i'll take a look today
<rsalveti> doanac: awesome, thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: short description for libubuntu-download-manager-priv0 and libubuntu-download-manager-client0 are identical, should they?
<didrocks> +Description: QT library for Ubuntu Download Manager - development files
<didrocks> + .
<sil2100> didrocks: it seems they wanted to have build errors easily visible
<didrocks> + This package contains the header that can be used to allow an application use the Ubuntu Download Manager client library.
<didrocks> the . should be removed
<didrocks> sil2100: also, why breaks/replaces? it doesn't seem to have package files overlapping
<didrocks> +Package: libubuntu-download-manager-client-dev
<didrocks> -> should dep on some qt-dev packages
<didrocks> (see .pc)
<sil2100> didrocks: the descriptions are not identical, they have different last lines - is that not enough?
<didrocks> and some for +Package: libubuntu-download-manager-common-dev
<didrocks> sil2100: short description (the one line) should be different
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, ok, right
<didrocks> sil2100: I guess there are too many things to fix them in a future upload, better to get a new MP in and rebuild?
<didrocks> sil2100: also, cherry on the top, trailing comma please :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ;) Ok, will fix those up quick and rebuild - what about the click-scope? Should I get rid of the 'force debugging during build'?
<didrocks> sil2100: I think that's fine for now, but we should write somewhere to have that removed before end of cycle
<didrocks> sil2100: also, ensure that u-d-m has been tested to download files and flash to a newer version
<sil2100> didrocks: will poke thostr, but he spent some time already on the testing - double-checking won't hurt though
<tvoss> sil2100, I just flashed devel-proposed and my location service is behaving correctly
<sil2100> tvoss: hmmm, davmor2 said it wasn't visible instantly
<sil2100> btw. what platform-api version you have installed?
<tvoss> sil2100, whatever is latest in the image
<tvoss> sil2100, I thought that had landed
<sil2100> tvoss: yes, but I want to make sure you ahve the same thing ;)
<didrocks> rsalveti: is there any trick (as I guess we don't need dalvik) to not use java? I'm getting (as we build-dep on 1.7): javac: target release 1.5 conflicts with default source release 1.7
<davmor2> tvoss: did you trigger the location service?  I did it by opening the webbrowser and typing maps.google.com and saying allow for location and then click on the target button for finding my location
<tvoss> sil2100, davmor2 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6931935/
<tvoss> davmor2, sil2100 you did not mention that to me
<davmor2> tvoss: I did in the bug report
<davmor2> tvoss: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/platform-api/+bug/1280311
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1280311 in platform-api (Ubuntu) "libubuntu-platform-hardware-api1 causes 100+ cpu usage when engaging location" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> sil2100: re: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/fix-packaging/+merge/206377 i think the breaks/replaces need to be there to avoid breaking upgrades in the PPAs, as u-d-m is automatically pushed to some PPAs before going to the archive. so anyone/thing using those PPAs needs to be able to properly upgrade
<rsalveti> didrocks: we don't use java atm (afaik), but we might still have some dependency check in it
<rsalveti> openjdk 1.6 should work just fine
<didrocks> rsalveti: ok, will use that, thanks
<tvoss> davmor2, sil2100 I can look into that next week if that's fine with you
<davmor2> tvoss, sil2100: I see no issue with that I don't think it is something that should stop the promotions.
<tvoss> davmor2, ack
<tvoss> davmor2, can you assign the bug to me, please?
<davmor2> tvoss: done
<sil2100> didrocks: ^
<sil2100> dobey: right
<sil2100> dobey: mandel already told me the rationale for that - since we are releasing to the archive now, we can't consider things related to PPA's
<tvoss> balloons, you around?
<balloons> tvoss, indee
<dobey> sil2100: well, not exactly. this is the bootstrap, otherwise those changes would already be in the archive. i think it makes more sense to leave them in (and then remove them in the next "release" perhaps). at least that is my understanding of how transitions are meant to work
<sil2100> dobey: you mean, leaving the Breaks: ubuntu-download-manager-priv1 etc.?
<didrocks> ogra_: I'm surprised by the empty diff in latest image
<ogra_> didrocks, that was my x86 test
<didrocks> ogra_: some stuff has hit and published since 3am
<ogra_> ignore it
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I was about to say it :)
<dobey> sil2100: yes
<didrocks> ogra_: can we get this list? :p
<didrocks> or it's lost forevererererer
<ogra_> i did build woth ARCHES='i386'
<ogra_> so it only pulled the existing armhf pieces
<ogra_> didrocks, ?
<ogra_> didrocks, there is no list for 14.1
<didrocks> ogra_: ah, not yet built
<ogra_> since it is identical to 14 on armhf
<bfiller> sil2100: line 3 in the sheet is ready to get propagated when you have time
<didrocks> and it will be 14.2
<ogra_> yeah :)
<sil2100> dobey: well, ubuntu-download-manager-priv1 never existed anywhere besides in the daily PPA, right?
<didrocks> okidoki!
<ogra_> didrocks, cross your fingers though ... not sure how my script will handle that
<didrocks> ogra_: it better has to behave! :)
<ogra_> (i might have to fiddle manually so we dont end up with a full manifest)
<ogra_> lets see :)
<dobey> sil2100: well the daily PPA is how packages were being built and then pushed into the archive. moving to CI train is a transition away from that, so i think the package should handle that upgrade path
<sil2100> dobey: sadly, daily-build PPA was never meant to be used besides for testing purposes, it's not an official part of Ubuntu so things landing in Ubuntu should not take that into consideration
<sil2100> didrocks: am I right here, or in this state I simply misunderstand ^ ?
<didrocks> sil2100: you mean, for additional breaks/replaces?
<didrocks> that's not harmful in that case, we can keep it
<didrocks> just wanted to ensure we had a real use case
<sil2100> didrocks: I mean, breaks+replaces of packages that were never in the archive but only in daily-build
<dobey> sil2100: well, it's an official part of the CI for releasing things to ubuntu
<didrocks> that would be dropped in a couple of weeks then
<dobey> sil2100: there's no harm in keeping the upgrade path, and doing a proper transition to the new process. and they can be removed after
<sil2100> didrocks: since earlier I dropped the release and asked to fix this, since there were breaks+replaces for packages that never entered the archive, but were only visible in daily build
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, that's fine if this has a justification
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, ok...
<didrocks> sil2100: the biggest concern is the missing deps on the -dev packages
<sil2100> didrocks: I thought that we don't consider things that have not been in the archive
<sil2100> bleh, nevermind then, just don't listen to me today then
<sil2100> dobey: I'll remove that merge then and rebuild, seems you're right
<tvoss> sil2100, around?
<tvoss> sil2100, so I got amd64 to pass on Jenkins here https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/dbus-cpp/force_gcc_4.7_and_symbols/+merge/206359
<cyphermox_> sil2100: didrocks: robru: allocating 19..
<mandel> sil2100, should I remove the MP then?
<tvoss> sil2100, but looking at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/dbus-cpp-trusty-armhf-ci/95/console I don't think that the 32bit symbols are picked up
<sil2100> mandel: leave it for now, we'll make it invalid later
<mandel> ack
<sil2100> tvoss: hmm
<didrocks> ogra_: great! http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140214.2.changes
<didrocks> I guess we can publish the toolkit now
<ogra_> perfect
<sil2100> mandel: I personally don't like considering PPA's, especially since we always said not to use daily-build at all
<ogra_> so i dont need to touch anything
 * ogra_ pats himself on the sholder
<sil2100> Since the state of that PPA was never sure
<sil2100> But I'm not a core-dev, so I don't know
<mandel> sil2100, Ido what you guys tell me, you know waaaya more about this than  I do
<didrocks> ok, sdk published
<dobey> sil2100: so. think of it less about considering PPAs, and considering transitions and upgrade paths for a native package.
<didrocks> bzoltan1: FYI ^
<didrocks> bzoltan1: so, you will be in image 184
<didrocks> (trying to get as few things in possible into that one)
<sil2100> dobey: but how is this an upgrade path if we always say that everyone uses daily-build at their own risk?
<dobey> sil2100: because it's a native package, anyone can pull trunk and do bzr bd, get some packages, and install them. the packaging needs to deal with transitions through that as well. even if it's not advised to do that
<dobey> sil2100: we also only ever tell people to use the official ubuntu release at their own risk. :)
<sil2100> dobey: well, I don't care enough, it can stay if didrocks says it's ok
<dobey> sure
<dobey> i'm just trying to help explain why i think it's a good idea to keep it (not only in this case, but in any similar cases)
<sil2100> dobey: no worries, I understand your rationale and it's sane, just being a bit grumpy today
<sil2100> Sorry for that
<dobey> anyway, need to go get lunch now. :)
<sil2100> tvoss: let me try building this locally as well - strange though?
<tvoss> sil2100, yup, please make sure that you switch -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=coverage in debian/rules when you build locally
<sil2100> tvoss: I've been wondering, does it build in both cases now? Both with coverage and without?
<tvoss> sil2100, what means build to you?
<sil2100> tvoss: I mean the package
<sil2100> tvoss: btw. crap, noticed a small mistake I made in the include, but it still shouldn't explain why 32bit symbols don't get picked up
<tvoss> sil2100, so amd64 should work now both for with and without coverage
<sil2100> Nice
<tvoss> what was the mistake for the include?
<sil2100> tvoss: instead of 'powerpc' it should be 'ppc64el'
<tvoss> hmmm ...
<ogra_> didrocks, is there any special requirement which boots i should wear on monday ? or will any kind of boots do ?
<tvoss> sil2100, I have no clue why it is not including the file apparently or not finding the symbols tbh
<tvoss> sil2100, I have to step out for a bit
<didrocks> ogra_: boots? Not sure if we have "hope boots" but that would do it if they exist :p
<ogra_> i'll take a look at my local boot supplier on the weekend then :)
<sil2100> tvoss: will also look more into that after the meeting...
<sil2100> Damn, google stopped responding...
<didrocks> yeah, same here
<sil2100> At least the spreadsheet
<sil2100> Great
<didrocks> balloons: coming?
<balloons> didrocks, ;-)
<kgunn> sil2100: tested silo 006, for unity-mir & platform-api...that's ready to go...and its needed for mwc...
<kgunn> so if someone can do me the honors soon...that'd be great
<davmor2> didrocks: I don't know what you mean.  I'm only looking at the QT5.2.1, 4.4.2, MWC images and daily you make it sound like it's a lot ;)
<didrocks> davmor2: ahah :)
<davmor2> didrocks: I have 7 hours in the airport I'm going to test the hell out of the MWC image then I'm charing the n10 up for that :)
<didrocks> ogra_: rsalveti: ok, the png issues seem to be due to my hacking on the package itself, it's working better with the git branches. I'll get more beautiful images for next week
<didrocks> davmor2: take some more batteries even!
<ogra_> didrocks, wheee !
<davmor2> didrocks: nah I'll just find a socket somewhere :)
<sil2100> Great day
<sil2100> kgunn: we want an image to be kicked first, since we also published UITK
<kgunn> sil2100: ah, ok...if it could land before monday that'd be great...dunno if that's possible
<kgunn> maybe with US landing team now it can ? :)
<didrocks> ogra_: oh, I forgot
<didrocks> ogra_: did you promote 181 btw?
<plars> balloons: in the landing call, didrocks said he was kicking off 184 also, so we should be on the lookout for differences between 183 and 184 that could be related to the ui-toolkit update
<sil2100> kgunn: I guess it will be possible ;) robru and cyphermox_ will be your guides, just be advised that we have some spreadsheet problems still
<ogra_> didrocks, nope
<ogra_> didrocks, want me to ?
<ogra_> oh, you already announced it :P
<davmor2> didrocks: what is the plan regarding landing 4.4.2 will we need people to actually reinstall Android 4.4.2 boot into that and then reflash to Ubuntu?
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, sorry with the spreadsheet, I forgot about it :p
 * ogra_ does so then ... 
<didrocks> davmor2: I think flashing will be enough, not sure
<didrocks> davmor2: TBH, bigger fish to fry for now :p
<davmor2> rsalveti: ^
<didrocks> ogra_: thanks ;)
<davmor2> didrocks: no worries I just want to make sure I have devices in the right state to test it either way :)
<rsalveti> didrocks: sorry, which png issues?
<rsalveti> davmor2: no, we need a better plan
<rsalveti> problem is that we'd need to reflash the bootloader
<ogra_> .oO( now why did i read beer plan above)
<rsalveti> and that's waaay complicated
<sil2100> Many many big fish
<davmor2> ogra_: is it because it is Friday night?
<ogra_> davmor2, most likely :)
<ogra_> or because rsalveti said it
<rsalveti> kgunn: we'll land that today :-)
<ogra_> not sure, either of the two
<kgunn> rsalveti: rock n roll
<kgunn> see i am actually trying to land stuff :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: did we already pushed for a new image with the toolkit changes?
<ogra_> rsalveti, it is building afaik
<rsalveti> great
<rsalveti> once that's done we can land the new copy&paste stuff
<kgunn> rsalveti: btw, demo-stuff & phone-right-edge ppa's will be worthy of playing with over the weekend
<rsalveti> kgunn: yeah
<kgunn> i should send a mail out later
<rsalveti> kgunn: did we get the landscape mode already?
<kgunn> rsalveti: its in demo-stuff
<rsalveti> oh, cool then
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-download-manager/fix_deps/+merge/206536 <- does this look better?
<didrocks> rsalveti: ah, you didn't follow, I got bad png copied back when hacking with the package, but that was surely an overlook. I'm changing the recovery updater (just to do something fun for once)
<rsalveti> kgunn: we can probably land that in the archive
<kgunn> but you do have to manual update one env varibale
<davmor2> rsalveti: right so we need a better plan but currently that is how it stands right?  I only want to know so I can prep devices before the 4.4.2 lands so I can test it the way we expect a user to install it. :)  So if you can let me know asap what the plan will be I can then prep things for it :)
<rsalveti> kgunn: right, any reason for not landing that?
<ogra_> === Image 181 Promoted ===
<kgunn> rsalveti: well, n7 landscape isn't somethign we'd want to land
<kgunn> its not really product
<kgunn> only demo
<didrocks> sil2100: approved
<kgunn> (e.g. its not really the right way)
<davmor2> ogra_: \o/
<rsalveti> kgunn: right, but if we have an option we can indeed land it
<kgunn> sure
<rsalveti> kgunn: and have that option set as part of the custom properties
<rsalveti> so people could still use it
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so I'll publish u-d-m once mandel  and alecu confirm the testing
<rsalveti> which is quite useful
<rsalveti> kgunn: like people flashing their own n7 during mwc
<sil2100> (they're on it)
 * kgunn recalls what happens when you land demo-only code
<rsalveti> kgunn: the user experience would be quite different
<kgunn> rsalveti: add...but we have ppa's and instructions
<rsalveti> kgunn: they will get a huge phone, basically
<rsalveti> kgunn: but that's not what we'll be flashing on people's tablet
<kgunn> rsalveti: yeah...and ??
<rsalveti> kgunn: then they will get a huge phone :-)
<rsalveti> and we'll demo a tablet
<kgunn> until you add the ppa
<kgunn> for them
<kgunn> as you'll be connected to a computer
<rsalveti> kgunn: right, but then you have to enable rw, and then you can't automatically update it anymore
<kgunn> yep...
<rsalveti> if we merge it in the archive and have an option for that
<rsalveti> it would just be better
<kgunn> not only is it demo....no one has run any of the n7 landscape code through the testing paces
<kgunn> greyback_:  ^
<rsalveti> kgunn: I think the functionality is still useful (not only for demos)
<rsalveti> but it depends on the implementation :-)
<rsalveti> that's why I wanted to get this merged if possible
<bfiller> sil2100: maybe a known issue - after I've done merge and clean some rows are showing up as "packages ready for testing" status
<bfiller> even though they have been merged and released
<kgunn> rsalveti: i suppose you could put it up for landing, do all the testing etc....
<rsalveti> kgunn: sure, why not
<rsalveti> we need to test it anyway
<greyback_> rsalveti: as kgunn said, it's mostly demo code done for n7's benefit, no tests are ready for it. (no tests exist for side stage at all really)
<rsalveti> or do you want a broken demo? ;-)
<kgunn> rsalveti: only reason not too is for the aforementioned reason that's its not really our final intention
<kgunn> and i don't really want to land demo code
<rsalveti> alright, fine then, more stuff in a ppa then
<rsalveti> so right-edge + scopes for phone
<rsalveti> landscape + scopes for tablet
<kgunn> in demo-stuff
<kgunn> precisely
<kgunn> rsalveti: we're relying on manual testing as greyback_ indicated...so any feedback there is still useful
<rsalveti> sure, we don't want to demo broken code
<ogra_> rsalveti, who cares about the code as long as the UI isnt breaking :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: :-)
<rsalveti> you just don't want to explode while people are demoing it
<ogra_> haha, yeah
<sil2100> Damn
<sil2100> This will be a long Friday
<rsalveti> sil2100: what now? :-)
<ogra_> plars, wow, unity8 on mako looks really unhappy
<AlbertA> cihelp: it seems Jenkins bot doesn't want to pickup this branch
<AlbertA> cihelp: https://code.launchpad.net/~albaguirre/unity-mir/hide-surface-during-app-suspend/+merge/205695
<AlbertA> cihelp: any ideas?
<retoaded> AlbertA, checking
<AlbertA> cihelp: also this one https://code.launchpad.net/~albaguirre/unity-mir/cross-compile-link-fix/+merge/205690
<AlbertA> cihelp: thanks for checking
<retoaded> AlbertA, np
<cjohnston> retoaded: it doesn't seem to have run in 2 days
<cjohnston> AlbertA: I'm not sure what is going on.. we will need to wait for fginther to come back
<AlbertA> cjohnston: ok
<plars> ogra_: sorry, had to run an errand at lunch - you mean the errors in camera-app? We got a new camera-app too
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: Hi, I saw your email.  Thanks for the info.  I have a question about the tests that the overlapping monitors doesn't occur on.  Do those tests pull anything from the daily-build PPA as well?
<cyphermox_> robru: dude, I'm assigning a silo to line 34
<rsalveti> ogra_: which image?
<cyphermox_> robru: scratch that, blocked by line 22.
<rsalveti> plars: do we have someone looking at the camera / unity8 issue?
<plars> rsalveti: I can't rerun because the next image is queued up right behind it
<rsalveti> right, let me flash mine and see
<plars> rsalveti: I can retry at home perhaps - but especially on the camera one I'm thinking it's worth getting someone to take a look since we got a new version
<rsalveti> plars: hm, right, let me see
<rsalveti>   * port autopilot tests to python 3.
<rsalveti>   * add integration test to make sure gallery icon in the camera toolbar
<rsalveti>     really opens the gallery-app. (LP: #1228335)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1228335 in camera-app (Ubuntu) "[Autopilot test needed] Test tapping on the gallery icon takes you to the gallery app" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228335
<rsalveti> bfiller: ^^
<rsalveti> that might be the cause of the issue
<rsalveti> might just be a bug in the test case itself
<AlbertA> cihelp cjohnston: I'm beginning to think it's me, here's another branch where Jenkins bot just doesn't seem to want to run:
<AlbertA> https://code.launchpad.net/~albaguirre/mir/screencast-crash-fix/+merge/206337
<cjohnston> AlbertA: my *guess* is there is something wrong due to the ci train stuff
<bfiller> rsalveti, plars : are you talking about these failed camera tests?http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/183:20140214.2:20140115.1/6594/camera_app/
<bfiller> rsalveti, plars : if so, they look like unity crashes
<rsalveti> bfiller: yeah
<rsalveti> indeed, there's a crash as well
<rsalveti> bfiller: but unity8 was updated at feb12
<rsalveti> might be a new issue with unity8
<rsalveti> but caused by latest camera-app
<rsalveti> I'm flashing latest to test and see
<plars> hmm, nothing that stands out in http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140214.2.changes
<rsalveti> plars: right, only camera-app itself
<bfiller> rsalveti: I'll try as well, nothing in camera landed that should be causeing that but never know
<rsalveti> bfiller: yeah, because the previous image was fine
<rsalveti> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/182:20140214:20140115.1/6584/
<bfiller> did I mention I hate autopilot :)
<rsalveti> we had 2 crashes but the tests were fine
<rsalveti> and one crash for the dialer-app still
<bfiller> yup
<bfiller> known
<rsalveti> bfiller: at least the camera-app failed the same way for both maguro and mako
<rsalveti> so it might just be an issue with the test case itself
<rsalveti> well, unity8 crashed in both cases :-(
<rsalveti> plars: and no unity8 tests yet on mako
<rsalveti> plars: failed when running phablet-test-run
<rsalveti> [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/jenkins/slaves/mako-02/workspace/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/clientlogs/unity8/test_results.xml'
<bzoltan> bfiller: welcome to the club :)
<plars> rsalveti: I'll rerun them when they get through the other tests
<rsalveti> plars: how can I quickly reproduce that test run with the same image here?
<rsalveti> from the logs it copies the autopilot first
<rsalveti> and then it runs the test cases
<plars> rsalveti: which one, the camera-app one or unity8?
<rsalveti> plars: camera-app
<plars> rsalveti: I have that running at home right now, it's about to be finished installing, though I just realized it's probably installing 183, not 182
<rsalveti> plars: oh, ok
<rsalveti> plars: wanted to try locally as well, but don't remember how to do that from a system-image
<plars> rsalveti: the current stuff just uses phablet-test-run, so I want to let it go ahead and finish this, but then I'll install 182 and try it there at home
<rsalveti> great, let me try
<rsalveti> crap, no wireless, let me reflash 4.2.2's radio :-)
<rsalveti> plars: how to install the tests there so I can run them with phablet-test-run?
 * rsalveti not used to test apps with autopilot
<plars> rsalveti: for camera-app, it's not click so you need to apt-get install camera-app-autopilot
<plars> rsalveti: or specify it with -p using phablet-test-run
<rsalveti> oh, got it now
<rsalveti> hm, still fails when just giving the -p option
<rsalveti> plars: was it supposed to extract the package locally and so on or do I first need to make it rw?
<plars> rsalveti: you need to make it writable with phablet-config writable-image
<rsalveti> awesome
<plars> rsalveti: after that comes back up, swipe the screen unlocked and you can just do: 'phablet-test-run -p camera-app-autopilot camera_app'
<bregma> robru or cyphermox could I get some help to publish Unity7 please?
<robru> bregma, sure, what's up?
<plars> rsalveti: which image are you running on?
<rsalveti> plars: 184
<robru> bregma, according to the spreadsheet packages are built but testing is incomplete. is that the case?
<bregma> robru, yes, but this is my first time through, and testing is now complete
<bregma> I have no idea what to do next except ping you
<bregma> because those are my instructions
<robru> bregma, ok no worries. we had some hiccups with the system but i'll see what i can do
<bregma> _your_ had hiccups
<robru> bregma, so all the packages in silo 3 have passed your barrage of manual and automatic tests?
<bregma> robru, yes indeedy
<bregma> it is time, stand back
<robru> bregma, ok great. so normally you should mark 'testing done: yes' on the silo 3 page of the spreadsheet.
<plars> rsalveti: I'm seeing the same errors with 184 that the dashboard shows on 183
<robru> bregma, then i hit publish
<bregma> shall I do that now?
<rsalveti> plars: great
<robru> bregma, yes
<rsalveti> then it's probably bfiller's fault
<robru> bregma, let me know if you lack permission or whatever
<bregma> robru, nope, no edit privs on
<bregma> that page
<robru> bregma,
<robru> ok
<robru> bregma, ok i added you but then i just made the change myself.
<bregma> easy peasy
<robru> bregma, ok so i did the publish job, but there's packaging changes, which need to be acked by a core dev. I usually lean on cyphermox_ for that ;-)
<robru> cyphermox_, please review these packaging diffs http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-003-2-publish/ ;-)
<fginther> AlbertA, your userid wasn't in the jenkins white list to automatically run jobs, it is now.
<robru> bregma, good god... no compiz release since october... that is a huge changelog ;-)
<bregma> your welcome
<bregma> *you're
<bregma> omg I'm a grammar nazi
<robru> bregma, hmmm, actually the changelog diff seems to show it's removing some entries? that's a bit strange, any comments there?
<robru> bregma, http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-003-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_compiz_1%3A0.9.11+14.04.20140213-0ubuntu1.diff
<bregma> are those entries for trunk changes backported to Ubuntu?
<robru> bregma, dunno, they say they're from raring
<robru> and a couple from saucy... but quite old
<fginther> ChrisTownsend, yes those other jobs pull in packages from the daily build ppa, just not unity (those jobs use 7.1.2+14.04.20131106.1-0ubuntu4)
<robru> like the changelog from last march to last april is just getting dropped.
<rsalveti> bfiller: plars: yeah, same failures
<rsalveti> and no unity8 crash, so the tests are indeed broken
<rsalveti> bfiller: plars: cyphermox_: should we just revert it?
<rsalveti> so we can unblock other silos
<rsalveti> or can we land new silos without getting 100% green?
 * rsalveti wanted to land copy&paste still
<rsalveti> bfiller: or are you fixing it today still? :-)
<bfiller> rsalveti: I don't want to revert anything
<robru> bregma, it looks like the result of some kind of large revert actually. for example there's a changelog entry that says 'drop unity_support_test.patch' and then another part of the diff introduces that patch.
<bfiller> rsalveti: I want to understand what the issue is
<rsalveti> bfiller: right, we don't need to revert if you can still propose a branch today
<bfiller> rsalveti: you're assuming it's my bug
<rsalveti> bfiller: not necessarily, it could be something else
<rsalveti> but reverting it might be enough to get 100% green again
<rsalveti> doing so to check
<bregma> robru, problem is development was  done in parallel between trunk and a Ubuntu branch, and the packaging got updated only for the Ubuntu branch, and now we're moving to trunk
<rsalveti> just that because of the failures I assume we'll stop the line
<bfiller> rsalveti: I spent a ton of time testing and retesting including running AP tests to get camera-app landed
<bfiller> the last thing I want to do is revert it :)
<rsalveti> haha, right :-)
<bfiller> rsalveti: are you seeing the error when running on your device?
<rsalveti> bfiller: anything I can do to help?
<rsalveti> bfiller: yes, same errors
<ChrisTownsend> fginther: Ok, thanks
<robru> bregma, any way you can just restore the changelog entries in the trunk branch and rebuild? debian/changelog is supposed to be sacrosanct... it looks bad if you're revising the history
<bfiller> rsalveti: unity crashing?
<rsalveti> bfiller: nops
<bfiller> rsalveti: can you paste the errors
<bfiller> rsalveti: and verify what version of camera-app you are using
<rsalveti> bfiller: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6933595/
<rsalveti> bfiller: 2.9.1+14.04.20140213-0ubuntu1
<bfiller> rsalveti: can you in fact launch gallery from camera when doing it manually?
<rsalveti> bfiller: yes, the app seems fine
<rsalveti> bfiller: might be an issue with autopilot
<rsalveti> maybe you tested with a previous version of autopilot?
<bfiller> rsalveti: has that changed recently?
<rsalveti> bfiller: yesterday
<rsalveti> and the day before
<plars> ok, I reverted camera-app and camera-app-autopilot, let's see what happens
<bfiller> rsalveti: I'm testing with 1.4+14.04.20140212-0ubuntu1 and it works fine
<rsalveti> using 1.4+14.04.20140213-0ubuntu1 here
<rsalveti> bfiller: and image 184
<plars> Ran 11 tests in 47.959s
<plars> OK
<bfiller> rsalveti: actually unity8-autpilot is what is being used I think in this test
<bfiller> rsalveti: try leaving camera-app and reverting autopilot or unity8-autopilot
<rsalveti> plars: ok, so previous version wasn't failing
<rsalveti> bfiller: right
<rsalveti> plars: can you easily do the revert?
<bfiller> rsalveti: the test hasn't changed, nor has the app
<plars> rsalveti: right, 2.9.1+14.04.20131106-0ubuntu1 was the one I reverted to
<rsalveti> don't have the packages around
<bfiller> we should be reverting autopilot not the app
<plars> rsalveti: if you have an easier way, I'm interested. I just downloaded them from http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/universe/c/camera-app/ and dpkg installed them
<rsalveti> oh, didn't know they would still be around
<plars> bfiller: aiui, the autopilot version and app version should always match
<bfiller> rsalveti: the error you are reporting is different than what's here http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/183:20140214.2:20140115.1/6594/camera_app/
<rsalveti> bfiller: well, the same tests are failing, right?
<rsalveti> maybe the last issue is a crash with unity8
<rsalveti> it's not
<rsalveti> lol
<rsalveti> let me run them again
<bfiller> rsalveti: camera_app.tests.test_gallery_integration.TestGalleryIntegration.test_gallery_button_opens_gallery(with touch) passes in the smoketest but your stack shows an error
<rsalveti> got just one failure now
<rsalveti> the opens_gallery
<rsalveti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6933659/
<rsalveti> let me run it again
<rsalveti> bfiller: yeah, I believe the ones from the dashboard were both caused by the unity8 crash
<rsalveti> because of the error
<rsalveti> let me open that crash file
<bfiller> rsalveti: so I'm game for skipping the test if that's causing problems. rather do that then revert camera-app
<rsalveti> camera_app.tests.test_gallery_integration.TestGalleryIntegration.test_gallery_button_opens_gallery fails every time for me
<rsalveti> bfiller: can you try this test with 184? (latest)
<bfiller> rsalveti: yup, reflashing. takes like 20 minutes with this dual-boot setup
<rsalveti> bfiller: oh, also testing dual-boot?
<bfiller> rsalveti: just have my N4 setup with it cause I like to be able to run Android
<rsalveti> oh, got it
<rsalveti> thought you were also testing it because of mwc :-)
<bfiller> no
<rsalveti> we'd need someone from the unity8 team to investigate this crash
<rsalveti> reverting will probably get us to a green state again, but that's not the cause
<rsalveti> and we need to investigate the crash itself
<rsalveti> plars: do we have any sort of retracer for the crash files?
<rsalveti> argh, and crash file is invalid it seems
<rsalveti> 861K
<plars> rsalveti: no idea
<rsalveti> let me open it with gdb
<rsalveti> argh, so annoying that ports is so slow for me
<rsalveti> BFD: Warning: /home/phablet/bla/CoreDump is truncated: expected core file size >= 333623296, found: 3071080.
<rsalveti> yeah, useless
<bfiller> rsalveti: you mean when running apt-get update? it's paintful
<rsalveti> bfiller: was just trying to install libc6-dbg haha
<rsalveti> 24k/s
<bfiller> rsalveti: it's awful
<bfiller> rsalveti: btw, the autopilot tests are launching stuff still from command line with --desktop_file_hint so some things are crashing in the shell that way during autopilot only
<rsalveti> both cores, from mako and maguro, are useless
<rsalveti> I hate this
<bfiller> rsalveti: like the unity crash from dialer-app
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> so yeah, can't reproduce it
<rsalveti> hahah
<bfiller> rsalveti: try running camer-app like camera-app --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/camera-app.desktop and see if crash happens when launching gallery
<rsalveti> bfiller: see if you are at least getting the same failure
<rsalveti> sure
<bfiller> rsalveti: yup, downloading still
<bfiller> wicked slow downloading from android app
<rsalveti> bfiller: worked fine
<rsalveti> they should put some parallel download in there
<bfiller> rsalveti: this is why I hate autopilot
<rsalveti> or android is just too slow
<rsalveti> hahah
<rsalveti> bfiller: yeah, can understand your pain
<bfiller> rsalveti: chasing shit that's not really an issue
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> alright, leaving for a bit to get some dinner, will be around later
<rsalveti> good luck with autopilot :-)
<bfiller> robru: can you publish silo-017, testing complete there
<robru> bfiller, sure, thanks
<bfiller> robru: thanks, and silo-002 as well is ready to be published
<robru> bfiller, success on both counts! please merge and clean once they hit release pocket.
<bfiller> robru: awesome, will do
<rsalveti> robru: mind approving silo-6 as well?
<rsalveti> kgunn tested it, everything seems to be good there
<rsalveti> we probably want to get this camera issue solved asap though =\
<rsalveti> but they are touching a different package
<bfiller> rsalveti: getting same failure as you
<rsalveti> bfiller: right
<robru> rsalveti, ok
<robru> rsalveti, gonna need a core dev to ack these packaging changes
<robru> rsalveti, http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-2-publish/
<rsalveti> robru: fine, I can do it
<rsalveti> I'll just publish myself then, asked because I'm still waiting folks to get to dinner
<robru> rsalveti, ah, didn't realize you were a core dev. in that case go ahead!
<robru> rsalveti, no wait, I can hit the publish button
<robru> rsalveti, just needed your go-ahead. somewhat circular ... ;-)
<rsalveti> haha, got it
<robru> rsalveti, ok, it's published. please hit 'merge and clean' once you see it in release pocket
<rsalveti> robru: awesome, thanks so much
<robru> rsalveti, you're welcome
<bregma> robru, after some analysis I found it's only the changelog that is wacked-out in compiz because of the various embedded packaging branches diverging so I can get a simple fix up....  what do I do with the MP now???
<robru> bregma, great, just add the new MP to the end of the list in the 'pending' tab of the spreadsheet. let me know once that's done and I can reconfigure the silo to include it.
<bregma> robru, done
<robru> bregma, sorry what line was that again?
<robru> bregma, nm found it
<robru> bregma, ok, it's reconfigured. please hit the 'build' button on the silo 3 sheet
<bregma> bregma is missing the Job/Build permission
<bregma> gasjtag sadface
<robru> bregma, crap sorry. ok i can do it for now.
<bregma> I was so excited, too
<robru> bregma, ok pay attention to here: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-003-1-build/16/console this'll tell you if it has any merge conflicts or whatever. once it finishes building, please do some more testing to make sure that nothing else accidentally broke
<bfiller> robru: can I get a silo please for line 36? this is to unblock the camera-app AP test blocking the image
<bfiller> rsalveti: ^^^
<robru> bfiller, sure
<robru> bfiller, camera-app is already in silo 8. you can't have more than once silo per project. do you want to add that MP to the existing silo 8?
<robru> bfiller, the other option is to jettison silo 8 and have just this one instead.
<bfiller> robru: didn't see that, sure we can add this MR to silo 8, should be fine
<robru> bfiller, ok. is there a certain merge order to avoid conflicts? please update line 32 and I'll reconfigure silo 8 for you
<bfiller> robru: on second thought after looking at that MR, I'd rather jettison silo 8 and just have the new MR
<robru> bfiller, ok sure
<robru> bfiller, ehh, clearing the silo is a bit slow. i'll ping you when the new silo is ready
<bfiller> robru: np, thanks
<robru> bfiller_bbiab, ok you got silo 2 now for camera-app. please click build.
<robru> bfiller_bbiab, meh, i'll click build since you're away
<robru> bfiller_bbiab, http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-002-1-build/32/console start testing once that's done
<bfiller_bbiab> robru: awesome thanks
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome
<robru> bzoltan, please merge & clean silo 1
<bregma> robru, all my Unity7 landing stuff is still sane (on amd64), the arm build will take some more hours, what is the next step?
<robru> bregma, once the build finishes I have to hit the publish button. i've got an eye on it
<robru> bregma, then once the packages land in the release pocket, theoretically you should be the one to click 'merge & clean', but I guess you don't have access to the jenkins yet, so I'll take care of it for today
<bregma> and for my next landing, I just create a new line in the spreadsheet and request a silo, correct?
<robru> bregma, yes exactly. ping me when the line has all the info and i can assign a silo for you
<bregma> are people around over the weekend?
<robru> bregma, maybe... maybe not. I normally leave my IRC open but I might only check it a couple times per day. can't speak for anybody else. this weekend is trickier since I'm moving...
<bregma> yer all slackers
<robru> bregma, tell that to the 12 hour day I pulled on monday ;-)
<bregma> ah, you can get away with only 12 hours on a regular basis then?
<robru> bregma, well, i like to take some time for my personal projects... gotta have that work/life balance and all...
<robru> kgunn, please merge & clean silo 6
<robru> ok, I gotta run to the grocery store so I can make myself some lunch. promise I'll be back in ~20 to deal with anything that might explode...
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-02-15
<robru> back... everybody ok?
<robru> bregma, ok, build is done. went for the publish and the changelog mostly looks good. there is a blank line that shouldn't have been deleted but I can't possibly force a rebuild over such a minor whitespace issue. just need a core dev to ack the packaging then we can publish for real
<bfiller> robru: silo-002 tested and ready to be released
<robru> bfiller, published, please merge & clean once it hits release
<bfiller> robru: will do
 * rsalveti waves
<robru> alright gents! I'm EOD and I gotta run some errands, but I'll probably be around later; feel free to ping me if you need anything
<kgunn> robru: someone merged for me it seems...thank you!
<bzoltan> robru: I was pinging you yesterday
<robru> bzoltan, yeah sorry for not replying, i did get your message and disable the recipe though
<bzoltan> robru: Thanks. Please sync with me whenever you do anything related to the SDK.
<bzoltan> robru: I do not know how to merge and clean the silo
<robru> bzoltan, well, it's just the staging PPA though, right? isn't the whole point of that that it's a dumping ground to test things?
<robru> bzoltan, oh ok, i can do it. it's just a button on the spreadsheet, but if you haven't been trained then you might not have permissions yet
<bzoltan> robru: the point is to keep the versions correct and not to conflict with the work others do :)
<bzoltan> robru: I need to fully understand the present system and the process of landing things on our trunk. I am not happy that landing stuff on very own trunk takes 2-3 days...
<robru> bzoltan, well the big difference with citrain is that stuff isn't supposed to land in trunk until after it's landed in distro. this makes it easier to guarantee that what's in trunk actually reflects what's in the distro.
<robru> bzoltan, but really it shouldn't take 2-3 days. merge & clean could have easily happened same day as it was released to distro; i guess either it was overlooked, or you didn't ping the right people at the right time
<bzoltan> robru: It causes 30+ pending MRs and a horror of conflicts... the trunk is ours and the direction should be just the opposite
<robru> bzoltan, i think there's supposed to be a training session for this on monday. are you in that one?
<bzoltan> robru: I do not know
<robru> bzoltan, well, that's beyond my control... this decision was made much above me. we are creating this system where "trunk" == "distro". trunk isn't really yours anymore, I guess.
<bzoltan> robru: I firmly believe that the direction of integration should be Modul -> Product and not Product -> Modul
<robru> bzoltan, take it up with didrocks I guess. not my call
<bzoltan> robru: then we might create an other project or an other branch and keep the "distro" trunk only for releasing
<bzoltan> robru: I am not sure if I have the energy and time to fight :) for it ... I think we can resolve this issue without conflicts. We need an internal integration point. So far it was the trunk ... now we do not have one. I guess I need to make one.
<robru> bzoltan, well that seems reasonable to me... i dunno what to say dude. I am upstream for friends-app, and I always have half a dozen small feature branches that occasionally get released to distro first, then merged to trunk. it's a pretty slick workflow that's been working well for me for a couple weeks.
<robru> the silos are particularly amazing for testing. I used to have such a hassle compiling arm packages for my device... I remember installing compilers on my mako and just building packages there... it was such a nightmare... but no more! Now I can just dump MPs into a silo, and then soon after I can enable a PPA on my phone and install built packages and test them easily. it's brilliant.
<bzoltan> robru:  I guess it is not fair  to compare an app with the whole UI Toolkit :)
<bzoltan> robru: in the SDK we have like 4 PPAs ... Silos are just yet an other PPA for me. Not a great discovery ... I do staged testing for ages
<robru> bzoltan, i don't really see the difference... in both cases you need to test on different platforms, in both cases there's a combination of manual and automatic tests to do... having a PPA that just magically has all your MPs built in is great
<bzoltan> robru:  how the Silo contains all the MRs?
<robru> bzoltan, but the 'great discovery' is that now there's a tool that does the builds for you... you don't have to manually build packages or manually upload to PPA anymore.
<bzoltan> Each MR has own PPA?
<bzoltan> robru:  we never need to build manually ... .deb files are in the MR
<robru> bzoltan, no, when you have a stack of MRs you want to merge, you list them all on the spreadsheet, and then the citrain will grab all those MRs and build them all into one PPA for you
<bzoltan> robru: and we never manually upload to PPAs
<robru> bzoltan, i don't know what you're talking about... citrain introduced auto PPA builds for MRs. I never heard of anybody doing this with any other tools prior.
<robru> bzoltan, so anyway, it's totaly out of my hands... take it up with didrocks if you want to (try to) opt out of citrain... but I personally wouldn't, it's the slickest release process I've ever seen. we just had a couple hiccups because it's so new, but there's just tons of potential here. it's only gonna get better.
 * robru --> sleepytime ;-)
<bzoltan> robru: I definitely do not want to opt out the UITK from the CI process! I love CI train! For real, no kidding. I just do not like the idea that we can not land our merge requests to the trunk of our projects without a massive manual procedure what takes at the best case 2-3 hours manual work.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-02-09
<Mirv> bzoltan_: strange. my last full test run was I think on Wed, and all I experienced was some test essentially stalling so I needed to kill a process to continue. some other runs completed without interaction
<bzoltan_> Mirv: For me it is Vivid exclusive ... like vivid image + vivid desktop
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  do you know anybody around who could ack the UITK landing?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: sure I could find, but I'm looking at the gles package first for it
<Mirv> bzoltan_: test build went fine, I'm now doing the real build
<Mirv> hmm
<Mirv> very weird, it's as if it would pick bzoltan_'s other MP (completely different, rtm) watch file or something..
<Mirv> oh, no, I had wrong MP myself
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  Ohh man, I did indeed forget about the gles package. Sorry.
<sil2100> ricmm: hey, hm, where did silo 8 for rtm go?
<sil2100> ricmm: ah, I see, Ricardo pushed it without landing the silo
<Mirv> bzoltan_: both built and published. synced the packaging changes too.
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: hey, can you please be on the morning landing meeting? Since those changing factory requirements are starting to get confusing
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  I just simple love you man :) Thanks a bunch
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ack
<popey> oSoMoN: do we have a bug to track the "download android app" popup we get in the HERE webapp?
<popey> I couldn't find one.
<oSoMoN> popey, I thought we did, but a quick search didn’t yield any results
<popey> oSoMoN: I'll file one. lp:webbrowser-app ?
<oSoMoN> popey, yes please
<popey> k
<sil2100> ogra_, john-mcaleely: binaries copied, but I had to copy them to -proposed in 14.09-factory since it didn't permit me to upload directly ;p
<popey> i updated my krillin this morning and now adb shell refuses to connect - i just get "error: device not found"
<popey> tried rebooting and unplug/replug
<popey> oSoMoN: found it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1414029
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1414029 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "HERE asks to download the Android app on first launch" [Low,Confirmed]
<popey> low seems inappropriate to me
<oSoMoN> popey, ha, thanks. lp bug search sucks, I did a search for webbrowser-app project with "here" keyword, and it didn’t find it
<popey> :)
<oSoMoN> popey, do you happen to know who our POC at here is? this is something that should be fixed on their side, really
<popey> oSoMoN: I don't. victor p probably does.
<oSoMoN> yeah, I’ll ask him
<popey> k
<popey> ogra_: is there some udev nonsense that hasn't made its way to vivid (on my laptop) which prevents my adb from working?
<ogra_> popey, with what device ?
<popey> krillin
<ogra_> no, we havent  changed anything around this in a while
<popey> hm
<popey> wonder why I suddenly can't adb in
<popey> kinda blocks me doing anything.
<ogra_> did you unlock the screen ?
<john-mcaleely> popey, is your screen locked?
<popey> no
<popey> yes/no
<popey>  :)
<ogra_> heh, do that then
<popey> yes, you to, no to john-mcaleely
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> hmm
<popey> adbd is running (checked in terminal)
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/datengrab$ adb shell
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ logout
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/datengrab$
<ogra_> works here
<popey> adb devices shows nothing
<ogra_> (and i just upgraded 20min ago or so)
<popey> running 230 from 1409-proposed
<popey> tried disabling / re-enabling developer mode
 * ogra_ is on 230 too
<ogra_> did you try restarting the adb server on the PC ?
<popey> yes
<popey> just done again
<ogra_> do you see USB connect events in syslog or dmesg when you connect it ?
<popey> yes
<ogra_> very strange
<popey> mtp works fine
<ogra_> if you: adb kill-server ; sudo adb devices ...
<ogra_> does it show then ?
<popey> yes :(
<ogra_> yeah, sounds like udev
<ogra_> i wonder if anything in udev iself changed on vivid
<rvr> popey: Hey
<ogra_> ask pitti perhaps
<popey> rvr: hey, will look at your music thing once I get past this adb issue
<popey> thanks ogra_
<rvr> popey: Ok
<rvr> sil2100: john-mcaleely: I will be testing the hot fix. Ping me when the channel is ready, please.
<rvr> sil2100: Do you have any ETA?
<sil2100> rvr: hey!
<sil2100> rvr: we should have the channel finalized soon, which means we'll be able to build a new image with the 2 fixes in the rootfs
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> ogra_: I think we didn't have an ubuntu-rtm image with the 2 hot-fix packages, right? Or is it only my commitlogs lying?
<rvr> sil2100: Ack
<sil2100> ogra_: maybe it would be good to kick a new ubuntu-rtm image to have a standard 14.09 image to test against with the new device and custom bits?
<ogra_> yeah, let me check
<sil2100> Since we anyway need to land those 2 tarballs for 14.09 as well, not only for the new 14.09-factory
<ogra_> imgbot, status 230
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2015-02-09 03:02:17 UTC, Finished: 2015-02-09 03:53:45 UTC
<imgbot> Build URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch/+build/19536
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/230.changes
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> sil2100, 229 had it
<ogra_> imgbot, status 229
<popey> rvr: confirmed url-dispatcher crash
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2015-02-07 20:09:02 UTC, Finished: 2015-02-07 21:01:00 UTC
<imgbot> Build URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch/+build/19484
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/229.changes
<sil2100> 229?
<popey> rvr: will file a bug.
<sil2100> Aaaaah!
<sil2100> Crap, right!
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, indeed, didn't see it as it wasn't noted as a CI Train landing
<rvr> popey: Ok, I will mark the card as failed in trello.
<popey> ok
<popey> thanks rvr
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks for double-checking
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, i think rsalveti had to dput
<ogra_> (seeing the packlog)
<ogra_> *back
<cjwatson> FYI folks, the URLs for proposed-migration output have changed a bit - for ubuntu-rtm, they now have the series prepended.  see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/ubuntu-rtm/
<cjwatson> needed to do that in order to support 14.09 and 14.09-factory both being live in parallel
<Chipaca> trainguards, could I have a silo for row #83? sil2100 this includes the merge from rtm and a fix to the FTBFS in vivid.
<sil2100> Chipaca: let me take a look
<sil2100> john-mcaleely, ogra_, jibel: I'm building the first 14.09-factory image right now
<john-mcaleely> ack
<jibel> sil2100, k
<sil2100> My first build job ever started, a bit rough but I think next time I'll just use screen for it ;)
<sil2100> As recommended by Colin
<john-mcaleely> :-)
<ogra_> sil2100, haha, he recommends that to me too since years ...
<ogra_> (and i havent managed til today to use screen for more than serial terminals in my workflow ... )
<sil2100> I use screen most of the time locally, I put my irssi clients in those out of habit
<sil2100> Was very useful when I was testing new unity/compiz packages back in the old days
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Of course, it's better to have an IRC shell, which I also use sometimes
<ogra_> yeah, many do ... i never got into that and just plaster my desktop with terminal windows :)
<ogra_> (i guess thats just the gamer in me needing a reason for three monitors)
<sil2100> hoho
<sil2100> Only working on a dual-screen here
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150209-094615f.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150209-094615f.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-testresults-20150209-094615f.ods
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, device tarball, as discussed ^
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: passed your QA \o/ ?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, yes
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: ok, then let's get those 2 device tarball changes + the custom tarball into QA
<sil2100> jibel, rvr: hey guys, so the plan is:
<sil2100> jibel, rvr: we have a 14.09-factory-proposed image building (the snapshot-based image + the rootfs fixes for the hot-fix)
<sil2100> jibel, rvr: we need the device and custom tarballs tested for both the 14.09-proposed and 14.09-factory-proposed images
<sil2100> jibel, rvr: 14.09-factory-proposed is still building, but in the meantime you coudl already start testing the change on standard 14.09
<sil2100> 14.09-proposed
<sil2100> jibel, rvr: once the 14.09-factory-proposed first build finishes, then you could double-confirm it's all alright on that one as well
<cjwatson> So you still want the first factory image to be with the older device/custom tarballs?
<sil2100> After we get those 2 +1's from you, we'll push the tarballs
<sil2100> cjwatson: with the ones that are currently available - it's what's happening now, right?
<rvr> sil2100: Ok, so I need the instructions to test with 14.09-proposed.
<sil2100> Since the new tarballs didn't get published anywhere in public right now
<cjwatson> Well, I haven't saved the new system-image configuration yet
<sil2100> cjwatson: ah, ok :)
<cjwatson> But it was what I previously understood the plan to be, so was checking
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, build one with the old tarballs we have time
<sil2100> cjwatson: ^
<sil2100> cjwatson: well, it doesn't matter anyway as we will be only testing 14.09-factory-proposed with the new tarballs
<sil2100> But yeah
<sil2100> Best if first it fetches the old ones, it will make testing easier
<sil2100> We won't be publishing anything in blind then
<cjwatson> OK
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjwatson> Separately FYI, there'll be rolling LP builder downtime in a bit since we're doing a launchpad-buildd upgrade
<cjwatson> Please let us know if there are any super-urgent builds that mustn't be interrupted
<rvr> john-mcaleely: sil2100: To test with 14.09-proposed, what do I need to do?
<john-mcaleely> rvr do you want to test the custom & device together, or separately?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ^
<rvr> john-mcaleely: What are the changes in the custom and in the device?
<john-mcaleely> rvr are you on qa-team mailing list?
<rvr> john-mcaleely: Yes, reading the emails
<sil2100> rvr: so first you upgrade to the 14.09-proposed latest image on you krillin - the actual upgrade of the tarballs I guess john-mcaleely can help you with
<sil2100> rvr: thanks!
<rvr> john-mcaleely: Ok, so device tarball enables factory wipe, and custom tarball allows to reboot, wipe (I suppose this needs device tarball) and power off.
<john-mcaleely> rvr yup
<rvr> john-mcaleely: I'll test device+custom at the same time.
<john-mcaleely> rvr, I've emailed you
<rvr> john-mcaleely: Received
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, The device tarball above ^ is the one to land in #17, and is the one rvr has a pointer to :-)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: got the e-mail, thanks for forwarding all communication :) Let's get this tested and released
<rvr> Flashing
<Chipaca> trainguards, silo 8 (row 83) ready to go
<Mirv> Chipaca: ok
<Chipaca> sil2100: fyi the bug seems to be a bug in go 1.3's c-stack garbage collector. Still digging some more, and will file a bug with go when we've got it pared down a bit more.
<Mirv> Chipaca: MP not top-approved
<Chipaca> Mirv: 'tis now :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-factory-proposed krillin #2 exists now
<sil2100> cjwatson: \o/ Thanks for confirming
<sil2100> rvr: so, once you're done with testing 14.09-proposed, you can flash to ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-factory-proposed and sanity-check if all is ok as well?
 * sil2100 needs to jump out for lunch
<sil2100> I'll be reading this IRC if anything urgent pops up
<Mirv> Chipaca: thanks! :)
<davmor3> MIRV: I'm not here today you might want to recommend someone else
<Mirv> sure thing dave
<jgdx> trainguards: Halp! I can't install rtm silo 7. Basically, u-s-s says it depends on >= 0.70 of a package and the candidate is 0.70-ppa-etc.
<Mirv> jgdx: the u-s-s dependency is wrong, instead of "qtdeclarative5-ofono0.2 (>=0.70)," it should be "qtdeclarative5-ofono0.2 (>=0.70~),"
<Mirv> so, it needs a rebuild with that
<jgdx> Mirv, ah, k. Thanks
<jgdx> Mirv, and that change is picked up automatically…
<rvr> john-mcaleely: I installed 14.09-proposed with device tarball (alone), and did touch /data/.factory_wipe. How is it triggered? Rebooting didn't reset the system.
<Mirv> jgdx: hm? I see you update the MP, so yes now you should try a rebuild
<jgdx> Mirv, k
<jgdx> thanks
<cjwatson> sil2100: Should we switch over to the new URLs in order to get an updated build in parallel with QA?
<Mirv> jgdx: ubuntu-system-settings in PACKAGES_TO_REBUILD
<jgdx> Mirv, right
<john-mcaleely> rvr, *#0704#* in the dialler
<sil2100> cjwatson: what do you mean?
<cjwatson> sil2100: Well, AIUI QA is currently testing 14.09-factory-proposed krillin #2, which uses the old device and custom tarballs, but we want to deliver an image using the new device and custom tarballs by end of day Spain
<cjwatson> sil2100: Shouldn't we be building such an image kind of NOW, even if QA is still testing the old one?
<om26er> bzoltan_, is silo5 ready now ?
<bzoltan_> om26er:  yes, it is
<om26er> bzoltan_, do you have the latest testing results
<bzoltan_> om26er: duuude :) it takes 8-10 hours ... for vivid landing it took 48 because of the reboot loops
<sil2100> cjwatson: QA is testing the new tarballs as well, they usually do it by installing the old image and manually getting the tarballs on top of it
<sil2100> cjwatson: that way they can test if it's good to land without us having to revert the tarball uploads in case of any problems
<cjwatson> OK
<sil2100> cjwatson: so let's wait for their test results and then built it once it's all ok :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: Can I assume that this is all in your hands now and I don't need to mangle configuration, then?
<bzoltan_> om26er:  unless if you agree that this change -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/haptics-feedback-singleton/revision/1148 wil not effect the test results and accept my previous tests
<sil2100> cjwatson: all is ok so far, thanks :)
<cjwatson> COol
<cjwatson> With sensible capitalisation
<om26er> bzoltan_, the change looks simple enough, though I am not the expert there.
<om26er> bzoltan_, i'll just go ahead with my verification and cross my fingers.
<bzoltan_> om26er: if you want i can run the test plan... it will just take time. Earliest by tomorrow morning... with some luck
<rvr> sil2100: john-mcaleely: Sanity tests pass on 14.09-proposed + device tarball (not proposed-customized + device + tarball).
<john-mcaleely> \o/
<om26er> bzoltan_, I think the risk here is probably we could see a crash with that change in some case. So perhaps running the test plan again will help us be sure.
<john-mcaleely> thanks rvr
<rvr> john-mcaleely: I asked about how to check device tarball with proposed, since I understand it doesn't have the MMI fix.
<john-mcaleely> rvr, ah, I see. sorry, I don't know a wau
<john-mcaleely> way
<rvr> john-mcaleely: I touched /data/.factory_wipe and rebooted hoping it will do something, but it didn't.
<rvr> ricmm: ping
<rvr> john-mcaleely: And ricmm must be resting... Ok. I am flashing custom-proposed with device tarball.
<rvr> proposed-customized
<john-mcaleely> rvr, sounds good
<sil2100> rvr: could you also repeat the same tests for 14.09-factory-proposed?
<rvr> sil2100: What's the difference between that and proposed-customized?
<sil2100> rvr: proposed-customized? I mean, now you took the tarballs and installed them on top of an image from the ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed channel, right?
<sil2100> rvr: we would need the same tarballs tested against an image from ubuntu-rtm/14.09-factory-proposed, which is has basically everything as the last image we promoted
<sil2100> rvr: we need it tested on that as this will be what will be sent out to the client essentially
<rvr> sil2100: I installed the device tarball +  ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed, but the custom tarball is only available as an image in 14.09-proposed-customized.
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> john-mcaleely, cwayne: is there any way to install the custom tarball on an image from a different channel?
<rvr> device tarball contains only a couple of changes to allow factory wipe, the other fixes are in the custom tarball.
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, no
<cwayne> that's why we suggested to test device + custom in one go :)
<john-mcaleely> (well, not in any sane way)
<cwayne> yeah, there's some hacky ways to do it, but i'd feel more comfortable having it tested from the channel
<sil2100> So basically we cannot test the custom tarball on top of the last promoted image, right?
<sil2100> Ok, then it's a bit sad, but I guess we can assume it's ok, get the tarballs published and then just test the new ubuntu-rtm/14.09-factory-proposed image
<sil2100> Which will have both tarballs in place
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, yeah, I think so
<sil2100> rvr: did you finish all the tests regarding custom and device already, or is there still something left to do?
<rvr> version device: 20150129-c75dcfb
<rvr> version custom: 20150207-538-29-183
<rvr> john-mcaleely: The version doesn't match, device is 20150209-094615f
<john-mcaleely> rvr, yes, that's the behaviour with --device-tarball
<rvr> john-mcaleely: Ok
<john-mcaleely> the UI doesn't see the updated version, sadly - it believes the server
<john-mcaleely> you can look at /etc/device-build to be sure
<john-mcaleely> rvr, ^
<rvr> Checking
<rvr> sil2100: I only checked the device part with proposed, now checking the whole thing in proposed-customized
<rvr> john-mcaleely: That file reports the correct version
<john-mcaleely> rvr, :-)
<rvr> "Do you want to reset your phone?" Not translated, but not a big deal, I guess ;D
<rvr> Ok, I can see the wizard. Now waiting 2 minutes.
<rvr> Hmm
<rvr> This was faster
<rvr> john-mcaleely: It did power off, but I see the red light
<rvr> Is that right?
<john-mcaleely> rvr are you plugged in?
<rvr> Yes
<john-mcaleely> rvr, then yes, it goes to charge mode automatically
<rvr> Wipe also worked
<rvr> john-mcaleely: sil2100: So, features do work as expected. Running sanity suite on proposed-customized + device tarball.
<john-mcaleely> \o/
<pmcgowan> is someone already validating the pay-ui fix
<rvr> pmcgowan: In the qa team, not that I know. I am pinging them to check.
<pmcgowan> rvr, thanks as thats also high priority
<sil2100> rvr: \o/
<rvr> pmcgowan: om26er will check it.
<pmcgowan> thanks
<sil2100> rvr: then waiting on your final +1 - once we have that, we get both tarballs in place and then we would again need to get this validated for the -factory image... ;(
<rvr> sil2100: Ok
<dobey> oh ok. was just going to ask if all the qa people were away on national holiday or something today, as the "under testing" column of trello is empty :)
<om26er> dobey, for pay-ui fix do I need to buy an app using paypal ?
<dobey> om26er: just going up to the point of needing to ender the username/password on the paypal page is enough to verify the specific fix, but yes, an app would need to be purchased to test the full flow (that it exits and the app starts installing after a succesful purchase)
<om26er> dobey, I don't have paypal, I'll make sure to test the plan to the point where I don't need to buy anything with paypal, probably you can help me with that part ?
<dobey> om26er: there is a link at the bottom of the paypal page that says "Cancel and Return to 'Canonical Store'" or something like that
<dobey> om26er: tapping that should cancel the purcahse
<dobey> purchase
<om26er> dobey, right, what I want to say is that if we need to test a real purchase perhaps you could do that.
<dobey> and back arrow in the toolbar will return to the payment methods page of pay-ui
 * dobey can't wait to get refunds implemented
<om26er> dobey, can you name a few paid apps in the store
<pmcgowan> om26er, wallet lightener pro
<dobey> om26er: search for "price:2.99" (capitalization important there)
<sil2100> bzoltan_: approval needed https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/small-templ-fix/+merge/249056 !
<dobey> maybe i should update the testplan to just say to search for price:foo
<dobey> and done
<sil2100> zbenjamin: https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/small-templ-fix/+merge/249056 <- can you get this approved?
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: ^^^
<jgdx> kenvandine, "testing only" in rtm silo 7, what's the plan?
<kenvandine> jgdx, have you been able to test all the pieces?
<jgdx> kenvandine, oui
<kenvandine> i think it was hard to do that before, because we needed all the packages
<jgdx> it was
<sil2100> rvr: how far are you with testing?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: how much more time do we have for the image to be released?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, not long
<sil2100> Then I suppose on 14.09-factory we'll only ask rvr to perform tests checking if the new functionality works
<rvr> I'm finishing with proposed-customized
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, makes sense
<rvr> It took longer because I had a problem with video recording, that cannot reproduce
<rvr> Reflashing takes time
<sil2100> I'll flash my krillin to 14.09-factory to see if all looks ok with those images on first glance
<rvr> sil2100: john-mcaleely: Sanity tests passes on proposed-customized
<john-mcaleely> rvr, sil2100 \o/
<sil2100> Yaay!
<sil2100> john-mcaleely, cwayne: could you please upload your tarballs?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, I guess it's time for me and cwayne to do some pushing
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ack
<sil2100> IIUC those should be also found and imported to the 14.09-factory-proposed channel
<rvr> john-mcaleely: sil2100: I had a problem with video recording, playing them showed a black screen. But I reflashed with and witouth the tarball and couldn't reproduce.
<john-mcaleely> rvr, noted. can you raise a barajas bug - probably a one-off, but worth checking
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, device tarball pushed
<cwayne> custom pushed
<rvr> john-mcaleely: 14.09-factory-proposed needs also --device-tarball, right?
<sil2100> cjwatson: to double confirm, the tarballs that have been pushed to 14.09-proposed will be also visible now and picked up in 14.09-factory-proposed, right?
<john-mcaleely> rvr, now or once there's been one more build?
<john-mcaleely> rvr if you wait ~10 mins, I think there will be a build with the right tarball in place
<rvr> john-mcaleely: Ok
 * sil2100 just hopes that the importer is enabled
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, looks like it's dopne
<john-mcaleely> build #3 in factory-proposed is looking good. agreed cwayne ?
<john-mcaleely> $  ubuntu-device-flash query --show-image --channel ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-factory --device krillin
<john-mcaleely>  ubuntu-device-flash query --show-image --channel ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-factory-proposed --device krillin
<john-mcaleely> even
<cjwatson> sil2100: should do yes, the URLs matched
<rvr> john-mcaleely: sil2100: jibel has been able to reproduce the problem with the videos
<cwayne> looks right to me
<john-mcaleely> rvr, ok, so lets see if it's in build #3 of factory-proposed
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, #3 looks like the promotion candidate, right?
<john-mcaleely> rvr, we can hope the video issue is just in current RTM
<rvr> I only happened with proposed-customized
<jibel> rvr, I'm bootstrapping rtm/16, it seems to happen only on first boot
<cwayne> there's *nothing* in the tarball that could even possibly affect video recording
<cwayne> so it may be intermittent
<jibel> cwayne, could the factory reset trigger such a bug?
<john-mcaleely> jibel, no, I don't believe so
<jibel> cwayne, it's only on first boot after a reset
<jibel> weird
<john-mcaleely> jibel, fwiw, I record and play a video with every device tarball
<john-mcaleely> jibel, and does the type of reset matter? (through the UI, or through the dialler short code?)
<jibel> john-mcaleely, no idea, I'm trying on rtm/16 and will compare with factory/3
<john-mcaleely> jibel, makes sense
<rvr> jibel: I did a factory reset, and video plays fine this time.
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: hm, #4 should be the candidate I suppose?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, er why?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: since the image I built in the morning was #2 from what cjwatson said, and we had 2 tarball uploads
<jibel> rvr, john-mcaleely same problem on #16, I cannot record/play a video on first boot, so not a regression but something to fix ASAP.
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, #3 has both tarballs
<sil2100> So I suppose it should trigger 2 builds?
<sil2100> Oh, nice
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, I guess it optimised
<sil2100> Maybe because it got in on one importer run
<jibel> rvr, can you file a bug if not done already?
<john-mcaleely> or maybe #4 will arrive shortly as a dupe...
<sil2100> Anyway, yeah, then #3 is the candidate ;)
<rvr> jibel: Yup
<john-mcaleely> jibel, ack. bug please :-)
<john-mcaleely> rvr, nice catch :-)
<sil2100> jibel, rvr: thanks for finding and confirming ;)
<sil2100> rvr: then if you could simply check if the modifications still work on the 14.09-factory-proposed image number #3 it would be awesome :)
<sil2100> We could then promote it basically
<rvr> sil2100: Is the image already available?
<sil2100> rvr: it seems it's there, john-mcaleely says that #3 has both the tarballs
<sil2100> So it's the promotion candidate for today
<rvr> ok
<rvr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1419875
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1419875 in camera-app "Recorded video in black" [Undecided,New]
<rvr> Flashing
<jibel> Kaleo, ^ on first boot on rtm/16
<jibel> the generation of the thumbnails fails too
<john-mcaleely> jibel, aha. I never record more than 5 sec or so in my testing
<popey> sil2100: no landing call?
<Kaleo> jibel, thanks
<sil2100> popey: I'll be there in a minute
<popey> fscking hangouts
<popey> crashed
<popey> GAHHGAGHAKtfigyzsueeafwe
<popey> crashed again, I give up
<sil2100> popey: we just finished :)
<sil2100> popey: you published the music-app, right?
<popey> i did
<jibel> sil2100, no landing meeitngs?
<jibel> meeting
<ogra_> jibel, we had it
<jibel> ogra_, ah, I was that late, sorry.
<rvr> Factory reset via dialer app works
<john-mcaleely> yay
<rvr> Scopes are there, apps are there, phone works, camera works...
<rvr> john-mcaleely: Looks good to me.
<rvr> sil2100: ^^
<john-mcaleely> yay
<sil2100> \o/
<pmcgowan> john-mcaleely, ship it!
<sil2100> rvr: yeah, looks fine here as well
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, jsut as soon as it's promoted :-)
<sil2100> pmcgowan: it's shipped ;) We need ogra_ to promote it
<sil2100> ogra_: ping!
 * ogra_ shades his ears
<sil2100> ogra_: rvr tested ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-factory-proposed image #3 and it seems to be all good
<sil2100> Can you promote it to the stable channel as #17 ?
<ogra_> ok, i assume i should only promote krillin ?
<sil2100> Yeah, no other changes for any other devices
<sil2100> hm, ok, there are changes, but not relevant
<ogra_> /srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/bin/copy-image ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-factory-proposed ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09 krillin 3
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^^ this is what i'm calling now
<ogra_> it is copy-image <source channel> <dest. channel> <arch> <source channel version>
<ogra_> as cdimage user on nusakan
<john-mcaleely> oh, and devices are arches?
<ogra_> well, subarches
<ogra_> we used to have a theme back when we still did sane images :)
<ogra_> <arch>+<subarch>
<john-mcaleely> haha
<john-mcaleely> sanity is overrated
<ogra_> so in the old ubuntu image world it would have been armhf+krillin
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks :)
<cjwatson> Shall I deactivate the importer for the 14.09-factory-proposed channel, as previously discussed?
<cjwatson> Or would it be convenient to leave it on for a bit?
<sil2100> cjwatson: I think we're good now, so disable it for now - we can get it re-enabled in case of another emergency build
<cjwatson> Done
<john-mcaleely> thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> yw
<sil2100> Thanks!
<ogra_> === RTM IMAGE #17 promoted !! ===
<john-mcaleely> joc_, ^
<john-mcaleely> thank you!
<joc_> thanks
<ogra_> sil2100, in case you need it /home/ogra/rtm-promo.log has all the promotion commands for all images as copy/pastes that i used
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Ouuu yeaaa
<ogra_> ouya ?
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks :) I'll try doing the next promotion myself, but it all seems straightforward
<ogra_> thats a game console :)
<ogra_> sil2100, it is, you just need to get the numbers straight
<ogra_> btw ... popey when did you last use yours ?
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> mine is collecting dust
<popey> ogra_: its sat next to me here, the kids play with it now and then
<popey> there's a few really great multi-player games
<ogra_> oh, wow
<popey> we play like 4 games on it
<sil2100> I saw the ouya in a nearby store some time ago, was a nice surprise as it's not really popular in Poland
<popey> yeah, they were in some game shops here for a while
<popey> sil2100: did we promote an image today?
<popey> 17?
<sil2100> popey: yes :) #17 krillin for ubuntu-rtm
<popey> phew
<popey> ok
<ogra_> popey, 20 lines above, yeah
<popey> oh!
<popey> my hilight failed
<popey> ta
<dobey> cihelp: can someone please upload https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-builder-vivid-armhf/288/artifact/output/com.canonical.payui_0.4.5_armhf.click to the store?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, should this also go to ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en ?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: hm, not sure how we now setup the channels now, let me check
<sil2100> slangasek: ^ ?
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> see what i meant in the meeting ?
<john-mcaleely> (Not time critical, just need to sort before next promotion)
<ogra_> its already starting .... and we have only one phone out !
<john-mcaleely> and it's only half out!
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Well, I wonder if we use ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris already
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: according to the latest discussions it might indeed make sense to put that in there, but I'm not sure if we're supposed to use it already - do you know if there's anything in the channel already?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, I agree, and I don't know
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> plars, or fginther?
<fginther> dobey, yeah, one moment
<dobey> thanks
<plars> fginther: dobey: sorry, was grabbing a bite
<dobey> ah ok, no worries.
<fginther> plars, dobey, just got it uploaded (was also grabbing food)
<dobey> fginther: for adding the test info to manifest.json in pay-ui, is it possible to run the jenkins job against a branch that doesn't have an MP yet, as a means of testing the job?
<fginther> dobey, yes, that can be done. I was experimenting with this myself, just haven't made it very far.
<fginther> dobey, FYI, I was playing with the change in this branch: lp:~fginther/pay-ui/enable-autopkgtests
<dobey> fginther: can you try it with https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/pay-ui/adt-run-ap ?
<fginther> dobey, trying
<fginther> dobey, it's running here: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-click-autopilot-vivid-touch/131/
<dobey> cool
<sil2100> cyphermox: hey! Just making sure - did Robert ping you about trainguard replacement? :)
<cyphermox> sil2100: not this week?
<sil2100> cyphermox: ah, since he mentioned as if he did - so it seems he has a national holiday today
<cyphermox> ah
<sil2100> cyphermox: could you do some CI Train maintenance today? :)
<sil2100> Would be greatly appreciated
<sil2100> Not much velocity though
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> but I can't cover as late as Robert usually does, I have karate class tonight
<sil2100> No worries :)
<dobey> well, that's interesting
<cyphermox> sil2100: any gotchas I need to be aware of?
<om26er> kenvandine, how long is the expected time for technology switch of SIM card slot ?
<om26er> re: silo 007
<sil2100> cyphermox: no, I think all is as normal
<kenvandine> om26er, a few seconds
<kenvandine> om26er, unless you're hitting the network-manager bug 1418077
<ubot5> bug 1418077 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "NM fails to create a cellular data connection for a unacceptably long time" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418077
<om26er> kenvandine, yes, saw that once, had to reboot phone
<kenvandine> om26er, which we think only affects vivid
<kenvandine> it's a terrible bug
<om26er> kenvandine, with the presence of that bug, is this silo still viable for landing ?
<kenvandine> om26er, are you hitting that in rtm?
<kenvandine> om26er, well that bug isn't specific to this silo
<kenvandine> or shouldn't be
<om26er> kenvandine, I did see something similar
<om26er> kenvandine, hmm, that's good to know
<kenvandine> that bug is NM waiting a really long time to try to reconnect after the change
<kenvandine> nothing todo with how we change it
<kenvandine> not a regression
<kenvandine> om26er, but i was not able to reproduce it in rtm
<kenvandine> if you can, please make sure you note that in the bug report
<om26er> kenvandine, ok, I will try.
<kenvandine> that'll definately make it get more attention
<kenvandine> it's super easy to reproduce in vivid
<kenvandine> and i tried a bunch of times in rtm, and couldn't
<kenvandine> but that was last week...
<om26er> kenvandine, how long has the technology switch code stayed in vivid ?
<om26er> is it well tested ?
<om26er> kenvandine, Also the design sucks for this feature :D
<kenvandine> actually we haven't landed it in vivid yet, because testing it we hit this terrible bug
<kenvandine> the branch isn't just about tech switch, that isn't new
<kenvandine> but this silo lets us change which modem has 3G
<kenvandine> that was tested pretty extensively in vivid, just didn't land it yet because of that other bug, was hard to feel good about it when everytime we change it there was 10 minutes of downtime :/
<kenvandine> which shouldn't be happening in rtm
<kenvandine> it might take 20s or so actually
<kenvandine> and the UI doesn't make it very obvious
<popey> fginther: whoever made pay-ui should update the framework. It's only a warning, but we should bump it.
<popey>         'ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev3' is deprecated. Please use a newer framework
<popey>         http://askubuntu.com/questions/460512/what-framework-should-i-use-in-my-manifest-file
<fginther> dobey, See comment above from popey
<popey> oh
<popey>  /ignore popey
<fginther> ok :-)
 * dobey ignores
<popey> dobey: sorry, misread comment from fginther , the framework does need updating
<dobey> popey: to just drop the -dev3? can you file a bug against lp:pay-ui for that?
<popey> sure thing
<dobey> thanks
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/pay-ui/+bug/1419984
<popey> np
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1419984 in pay-ui "Using outdated framework" [Undecided,New]
<camako> fginther, in an attempt to catch Mir bugs earlier, we 'd like to have the U8 AP tests run for Mir silos, and MPs against our devel branch and trunk. I understand this will further slow down the jenkins but nevertheless it'd be useful for us (and I'll let you worry about adding more devices/machines).  So who should I make a formal request to?
<camako> fginther, I am open to any creative suggestions you might have on the topic
<camako> e.g. running on the emulator instead of Mako, etc
<jgdx> om26er, how's it going? :)
<dobey> camako: do the u8 ap tests verify trusted sessions behavior?
<camako> dobey, I am not sure about the u8 AP tests, but mir has acceptance tests for it
<om26er> jgdx, inprogress ;)
<dobey> camako: sure. i'm just curious as with the stuff i've been working on, trusted sessions behavior has been a bit of an annoyance to me. though i noticed recently that it seemed to be doing the right thing now on vivid, when the screen goes off while a trusted session is up and running :)
<camako> dobey, o yeah, I remember a fix landed for that not long ago... Feel free to raise a bug if you think it still has problems...
<dobey> camako: do you know if that landed in rtm also?
<dobey> camako: though, i do think "run this other test suite of this thing that depends on us" is the start of a very slippery slope :)
<camako> dobey, yes it did land in RTM..
<dobey> great
<jgdx> om26er, thanks!
<camako> dobey, we run the U8 tests to make sure Mir is not breaking U8... Today it's manual... We'd like to automate it... Nothing new..
<om26er> jgdx, Hey
<om26er> jgdx, on my krillin, 3g is only working on SIM1.
<fginther> camako, I'll take a look at that request and see if it can be done with just a configuration change to the jenkins job definition. Might not be, but worth checking into
<camako> fginther, sounds good
<racarr> trainguards: Need a core dev to ack debian directory changes in mir 0.11 landing https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/0.11/+merge/248221 can someone help?
<fginther> dobey, Here are the results on that pay-ui branch : http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/765/
<dobey> fginther: yeah, it's not working so well
<fginther> dobey, ok, let me know if you need to rerun that
<dobey> fginther: probably will tomorrow sometime. time to go now. later :)
<dobey> thanks again
<cyphermox> racarr: will review now
<racarr> cyphermox: Thanks :)
<cyphermox> racarr: why is there no mir-client-platform-android-dev?
<cyphermox> racarr: changelog should also include details of the changes made to debian/control re: packages provided/replaced and whatnot.
<racarr> cyphermox: w.r.t mir-client-platform-android-dev afaik its just not required. What I mean is mir has to publish some headers in order to integrate to the mesa EGL layer
<racarr> but with android EGL its the other way around and the android EGL layer publishes the interfaces
<racarr> it's a little weird. Both are drivers not system libraries so to speak
<racarr> cyphermox: I will update debian/changelog and comment on mp. Thanks :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-02-10
<cyphermox> np
<racarr> cyphermox: Ok left some comments. changelog updated...I guess since we are getting another review from trainguards I will go ahead and flip on the spreadsheet
<racarr> Thanks :)
<imgbot> === IMAGE 95 building (started: 20150210-02:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 232 building (started: 20150210-03:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 95 DONE (finished: 20150210-03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/95.changes ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 232 DONE (finished: 20150210-04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/232.changes ===
<elopio> ping cihelp: can somebody please take look at the runner machines? I'm getting:
<elopio> ssh: Could not resolve hostname bazaar.launchpad.net: Name or service not known
<elopio> like here: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-sanity-tests-vivid-amd64-autolanding/31/console
<bzoltan_> is anybody from the QA team here?
<racarr> trainguards: Mir and friends ready to land in silo 12
<Mirv> racarr: looking (and morning)
<Mirv> racarr: needs archive admin approval since adds new binary packages. I'm asking on #ubuntu-release, or you could ask if you know someone from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members is online
<michi> cihelp:
<michi> Looks Jenkins CI has a problem.
<michi> Can’t resolve bazaar.launchpad.net
<michi> See unity-scopes-api build #570
<michi> Can anyone help with that?
<michi> That’s s-jenkins.ubunutu-ci:8080/job/unity-scopes-api-ci
<vila> michi: s/ubunutu/ubuntu/ you got me there ;) But joke aside, you've already retried that job right ?
<michi> vila: Yes, I have.
<michi> Failed the second time too, the same way.
<michi> Check the console log
<vila> michi: err, it's still running http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-scopes-api-ci/571/
<michi> Yes. And the amd and 386 builds have failed already.
<michi> Check the console log for amd64, for example.
<vila> ha right
<vila> michi: digging, pretty weird so far as going to the worker where the job run I can ping bazaar.l.n ...
<michi> vila: Thanks for checking. I have no idea why it’s failing, obviously.
<bzoltan_> michi:  do you know why the silo9 is acting as the MR would not be approved? It is top approved ages ago.
<michi> Looking...
<michi> bzoltan_: Sorry, I have no idea.
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  do you know why the silo9 is acting as the MR would not be approved?
<vila> michi: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-scopes-api-vivid-amd64-ci/99/console (rebuilding just that job) show some progress but still ... fails in the end
<michi> Looking...
<vila> michi: ping from the worker itself has hiccups
<Mirv> bzoltan_: the run is from yesterday
<Mirv> bzoltan_: now it's publishing
<michi> vila: Looks like the same error again, but later.
<vila> michi: yup
<vila> michi: it's the network
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  thanks
<michi> I’m getting that same BzDir.open_2.1 here occasionally when I pull or push a branch.
<michi> It’s been happening for weeks.
<michi> On and off.
<vila> michi: really ? Literally that error means that bzr can't connect to launchpad or that launchpad close the connection
<michi> Yes.
<michi> I’ve been seeing this since late last year.
<michi> Not all the time, but occasionally.
<michi> Usually, it recovers.
<michi> Launchpad has been running like dog today.
<vila> michi: and this is supposed to happen only when lp goes down for upgrades or a long ssh connection is cleared
<michi> I’ve been getting something like 10-30 kBs when pulling.
<pete-woods> hi trainguards: I figured you might be the sort of folks who could tell me where ddebs for CI train PPAs go?
<Mirv> pete-woods: tough question :) you mean, you'd like to have ddebs before publishing, during PPA testing?
<Mirv> sil2100: is it that we don't have that feature, I think?
<pete-woods> Mirv: yeah. if there is a crash after installing the PPA, I'd really like to have debug symbols, without having to spend a long time rebuilding all the packages on my phone
<Mirv> ddeb creation could be enabled for PPA:s via LP infra guys, but I think it would then mess up with copying to archives
<Mirv> pete-woods: without hearing from sil my answer would be to install ddebs for everything you can from the normal http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ and then rebuild the hopefully one package in PPA on the phone..
<pete-woods> sure, it just takes like 2 hours to build many packages on the phone
<Mirv> ouch
<Mirv> ..and qt, libc etc have -dbg packages as well
<pete-woods> yeah
<Mirv> I wonder if that could be helped by copying the PPA contents to some special ddeb enabled PPA to have them created
<sil2100> hm, I don't remember we had ddebs enabled for our train PPAs
<pete-woods> I'm certain that it's possible to make this work
<Mirv> pete-woods: which PPA, which package?
<pete-woods> it's just the amount of effort
<pete-woods> it's not actually for me, in this particular instance
<pete-woods> but it would be super helpful if this feature was generally enabled
<Mirv> yeah, it's also the general feature
<Mirv> sil2100: if I remember correctly, having the ddebs in the PPA causes problem when publishing is tried to be done
<Mirv> since I tried to do that with Qt a long time ago
<Mirv> I'm not sure how that could be resolved, like removing the ddeb:s from the PPA at the time of publishing
<sil2100> Mirv: I think I saw this mentioned by William once somewhere as well
<pete-woods> if you guys could figure out some way of enabling it, I would be very grateful
<Mirv> pete-woods: sil2100: filed bug #1420185 at least for now
<ubot5> bug 1420185 in Ubuntu Landing Team "A way to provide ddebs to landing PPA:s?" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1420185
<Mirv> I think we might need to consult Colin or someone on that though, for an idea to have them without downsides
<popey> landing call?
 * ogra_ lands in the call 
<sil2100> davmor2: landing meeting!
<popey> ffs, browser died
<vila> michi: got some feedback from bootstack support. They think it was a glitch. I've seen better results and I've re-run http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-scopes-api-ci/573/console
<sil2100> jibel: what about silo 7?
<michi> vila: Thanks for following up on that!
<michi> So, I guess it should work again now
<michi> ?
<vila> Mirv: they'll keep an eye on it but the current theory is a nameserver issue that nobody has been able to observe yet...
<jibel> sil2100, rejected by om26er with this comment: "This is not working for me. My SIM perfectly works on 3G on slot1 but whenever I swap my SIMs and put SIM1 into SIM2(and SIM2 into SIM1) slot, 3G does not work, only 2G does."
<michi> OK. Thanks for your help! I’ll shout if it’s still not working.
<vila> michi: so, yeah, crossing fingers and reporting to support if it happens again in the current route :-)
<vila> michi: right
<michi> Looks like it’s compiling fine now, so should be good.
<sil2100> Wellark_, awe__, abeato: hey, did you see QA comments on silo 7?
<sil2100> I'm bumping the silo to not tested again
<sil2100> Mirv: archiving landing requests
<abeato> jgdx, ^^
<Mirv> sil2100: ok
<jgdx> abeato, it's working, but maybe the indicator is not?
<jgdx> I'm seeing hspa on ril_1 and 2g in my indicator
<jgdx> gah
<abeato> jgdx, hmm, must be indicator, Wellark_ ^^
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: I promoted the image to ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: you should see an update coming in soon
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, cool
 * john-mcaleely waits excitedly
<jgdx> sil2100, john-mcaleely, silo 7 failed due to [1] it seems. There's a fix in the works. [1] https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1378778
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1378778 not found
<jgdx> but might need that bug prioritized at the same level as bug 1379850 and friends
<ubot5> bug 1379850 in Canonical System Image "[system-settings] should allow switching 2nd SIM to 3G data" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379850
<john-mcaleely> jgdx, ack. will review. can you comment on that bug please?
<jgdx> john-mcaleely, commented why I removed the duplicate link. Anything else you need in there?
<john-mcaleely> jgdx, I've added your comment about silo7, so that should be fine
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, phone upgraded to 17. looks good!
<mandel> sil2100, what was the trick to sync a package from vivid to trusty in the spreadsheet?
<mandel> sil2100, I have something to land for both and there is no delta between them (vivid and trusty for ciborium)
<davmor2> sil2100: so you know in that nice email I sent you where I said I wouldn't be in on Friday or Monday and might not make some of the meetings in the morning :P ;)
<vila> michi: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-scopes-api-ci/573/ \o/
<michi> vila: sweet, thank you! :)
<sil2100> mandel: hey!
<mandel> sil2100, hello! did you see my message, I just want to create two ppas, one for trusty other for vivid, same mr
<sil2100> mandel: ok, try writing this in the 'additional packages to land': sync:ubuntu,vivid ciborium
<sil2100> mandel: in the trusty PPA
<sil2100> Oh
<mandel> sil2100, ok
<sil2100> So you want to first land the thing for vivid?
<sil2100> Or is it already landed there?
<mandel> sil2100, I want to land it in both
<mandel> sil2100, so that we support rtm and we have it in vvid
<mandel> sil2100, I guess, first vivid and then trusty
<sil2100> mandel: ok, so first prepare the normal silo for vivid
<sil2100> mandel: then I'll create all the bits for you for trusty, since if you want to sync from a PPA it can be a bit more tricky
<sil2100> mandel: (since we have easy syntax only for ubuntu <-> ubuntu-rtm silo syncs :) )
<mandel> sil2100, ok, done, thx!!!
<sil2100> mandel: you can of course land it for vivid first and then request a sync from the vivid archive to trusty (with the syntax I mentioned above)
<sil2100> But I suppose we can do it in parallel
<mandel> sil2100, I'd like to have it in a ppa for testing, is related to sd card formatting.. I don't want to screw up
<sil2100> mandel: ok, let me prepare everything for you
<sil2100> One moment :)
<mandel> sil2100, you rule! thx!
<sil2100> mandel: ok, vivid silo assigned, but ciborium is in silo 005 as well
<mandel> sil2100, agh.. great, I'll try to unblock that
<sil2100> mandel: ok, the trusty silo is setup, once your packages have built successfully in the vivid one, just go to silo 007 (trusty) and press the build button
<mandel> \o/
<cjwatson> michi: Which silo is it you're talking about?
<michi> cjwatson: 021
<cjwatson> michi: ubuntu or ubuntu-rtm?
<michi> Fails on the phone with a segfault.
<oSoMoN> trainguards: hey, can I haz a silo for line 60, please?
<michi> crash dump shows me a stack trace, but without symbols.
<michi> ubuntu, as far as I know.
<cjwatson> I wonder why the ddebs in question aren't on ddebs.ubuntu.com anyway.
<cjwatson> I'm sure they used to be for silos.
<michi> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-021-1-build/66/console
<michi> I have no idea.
<michi> But, basically, without symbols, I’m screwed, because I can’t make sense of the core dump.
<michi> Same MRs work fine in CI.
<michi> Might be an ABI issues, or a compiler change, or a real bug.
<michi> But I have no way of finding out if I’m staring at a black box.
<cjwatson> michi: I can extract them for you manually
<michi> That would be really useful, thank you!
<michi> But we need a way to get symbols when a silo build fails on the phone.
<michi> Otherwise, we just don’t know what’s happening.
<cjwatson> michi: I understand, but this is the best I can do for you for now.
<michi> Sure! I’m *very* appreciative of your help!
<cjwatson> michi: We're very close to having something generically better.
<michi> That would be truly useful.
<michi> As is, any core dump after applying a PPA on the phone is likely to be useless.
<cjwatson> (As in, William implemented it a year or two ago and since then it's been blocked on infrastructure issues)
<michi> I hear you :)
<cjwatson> michi: http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/tmp/unity-scopes-api_0.6.13+15.04.20150209-0ubuntu1_armhf_ddebs.tar - please let me know when you've grabbed it so I can free space
<michi> cjwatson: Bloody brilliant, thank you!
<michi> I have a copy now, so you can blow yours away.
<michi> I haven’t looked at it yet. How do I use it?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: suar
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks!
<cjwatson> michi: It's a tarball of some .ddeb files.  You should be able to plug it into https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash somehow
<cjwatson> Worst case manually install them with dpkg -i in whatever context is appropriate, and remove afterwards
<michi> OK, cool, I think I can handle that :)
<michi> Thanks heaps for  your help!
<cjwatson> np
<sil2100> lool: hey! Just poking to see if maybe you had some time for the custom tarball modification :)
<Mirv> thanks colin for all the help to michi
<michi> Mirv, cjwatson: Hell, yes! :)
<Mirv> pete-woods: so the end result in that bug discussion was that there has been something brewing for a long time and hopefully available in the next few weeks
<michi> Mirv: I sincerely hope so.
<michi> We have a similar issue with tests dumping core only on CI, but not locally.
<michi> If they dump core on CI, I can see that there was a segfault, but the buck stops right there.
<michi> What we really need is (a) the stack trace for all threads as part of the CI test run and (b), the core, so we can look where it blew up in detail.
<pete-woods> Mirv: yes, read the bug report. sounds positive to me :)
<Mirv> ^ rtm-000 not really, I set qa approval to required now
<Mirv> om26er: so the whatever test plan related issue related to rtm-005 (if I remember correctly from jibel) was resolved and the silo is good to go?
<om26er> Mirv, yes, I found a bug in the fix, they fixed it and now its good to go
<Mirv> om26er: ok, thank you
<sil2100> ogra_: just a curiosity question: you have access to lillypilly, or is it only for archive-admins?
<ogra_> sil2100, ssh people.canonical.com
<ogra_> you shoudl too ;)
<sil2100> Uh, argh
<sil2100> Somehow I mixed up lillypilly with snakefruit
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks for reminding me ;)
<ogra_> ah, no idea about snakefruit :)
<davmor2> sil2100: slap your forehead and say "D'oh!"
<Mirv> cihelp you might want to make a note that Qt autolander jobs are somehow broken see for example https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/kubuntu-packaging/qtdeclarative-opensource-src_532-implement-jit-cache/+merge/248381
<Mirv> oh well, that's not a good example since I ran the autolander job myself since it was to an unusual branch :) https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/kubuntu-packaging/qtdeclarative_crashers_fixes_trigger_CI/+merge/243974 is better
<Mirv> if the release is in archives it shouldn't try to fetch from upstream (and fail for whatever reason)
<fginther> Mirv, thanks for the notice. Will have a look into this
<om26er> jgdx, hey
<jgdx> om26er, yo
<om26er> jgdx, I again went out for some field testing. Even though the technology of the SIM slot changes, 3G does not work on the second SIM
<jgdx> om26er, what's used as indicator that it works/not work?
<om26er> It always stays on 2G plus I have tested the speed to ensure that the icon is not lying
<om26er> jgdx, Have you tested it on your device ?
<om26er> jgdx, perhaps we have a way to iquire which band is working right now ? Something similar to what the indicator-network uses to know the band in use.
<jgdx> om26er, yeah, I've tested it, but I've just confirmed that I see hspa in ConnectionManager.Bearer.
<jgdx> which I do, on ril_1 (second SIM)
<om26er> jgdx, give me the command so I could verify that as well
<jgdx> om26er, /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems
<jgdx> takes a while
<om26er> jgdx, "Model = Fake Modem Model" looks sane ?
<jgdx> yeah
<jgdx> abeato, is there a 100% sure way of knowing, on the phone, whether or not you're on a '3g' connection?
<abeato> jgdx, you can check the ConnectionManager interface in ofono
<jgdx> abeato, and look at Bearer?
<abeato> jgdx, yes
<jgdx> abeato, thanks
<abeato> np
<racarr> trainguards: Hey. Mir 0.11 has landed but the assosciated mp still hasn't, what could be going on? https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/0.11/+merge/248221 and was silo 12
<sil2100> racarr: looking, but I might have an idea why
<racarr> sil2100: We have an idea as well aha, I made a mistake with the changelog and there is
<racarr> a commit updating debian/changelog
<racarr> that didn't make it in to the PPA
<sil2100> Yeah
<Mirv> hmm
<sil2100> Exactly
<sil2100> We need to add a check for that to the train
<racarr> -.-...sorry I didn't know the packages were copied I thought they built again in archive or something
<racarr> Hmm, so what should we do? It's just the text content change (as opposed to version number or something) so its probably pretty harmless
<sil2100> No, it's basically what you have in the silo you release to the archive, this way we make sure that what you test is what will be on the devices
<racarr> mm
<sil2100> Since the only missing change is a changelog update, not much we can do here without re-releasing
<sil2100> I would say let's mark the merge as merged manually and just leave it as it is
<racarr> sil2100: Mm. Sounds good to me.
<Mirv> sil2100: hey, I'd need some help https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-005-3-merge-clean/33/console
<racarr> sil2100: Thanks :)
<Mirv> sil2100: bzoltan pointed the gles branch to a wrong (vivid) branch of gles, and I'm trying to fake the branch for CI Train so that the clean job would work, after which I'd split it properly to gles-rtm
<om26er> jgdx, hey
<om26er> jgdx, I am out doing fielding testing, so it seems the icon is lying
<jgdx> om26er, hay
<jgdx> om26er, have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1378778
<Mirv> sil2100: but I push --overwrite:d what it'd like to see (rev 39), but it still claims there'd be 41 available
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1378778 not found
<jgdx> om26er, it is that issue, I think.
<om26er> jgdx, well in my case it does say 2G *always*
<sil2100> Mirv: hmm, let me look
<Mirv> sil2100: oh, wait
<Mirv> sil2100: it might be that it was just LP being slow.
<om26er> jgdx, wouldn't the silo make more sense with that fix in ?
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, some query was cached even though rev contents already showed 39
<sil2100> Mirv: is it ok now?
<Mirv> sil2100: problem solved, thanks!
<Mirv> sil2100: yes.
<sil2100> Yaay! ;)
<Mirv> manual hacking ftw
<Mirv> bzoltan_: so, I've now created a proper gles-rtm branch + series for you, which was previously not existing
<jgdx> om26er, it would, but seems that fix was never made. It's supposedly in progress right now.
<om26er> jgdx, hmm, ok. I'll start with TestPlan now that the feature is known to be working.
<jgdx> om26er, thanks
<cjwatson> Mirv: You were probably on a database slave.
<Mirv> sil2100: btw, when a job fails to merge something like that, it seems it retries it automatically somehow ad infinitum every 5 minutes, creating something like this... https://code.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/trunk
<sil2100> Shit, I thought robru fixed that
<Mirv> so if something like that would be left alone overnight, the bzr log would be quite noisy :)
<sil2100> robru: ^ remember this bug we reported when the auto-merge functionality got introduced?
<sil2100> robru: wasn't that fixed?
<sil2100> robru: i.e. when a push to some branch is failing, CI Train re-pushes to branches it already pushed into
<sil2100> robru: we had that when ci-train-bot didn't have the right perms
<bzoltan_> Mirv: Thank you
<sil2100> Sadly the train's merge job wasn't meant to be ran in a loop :D
<sil2100> robru: I'll have a quick merge for that soon
<anpok_> ping cihelp
<anpok_> i have a build failure in silo-000 for arm64, whithout a log
<anpok_> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-000-1-build/267/console
<boiko> sil2100: any idea why there is no build log here: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-013/+build/6962978 ?
<sil2100> boiko: wow, that's something new
<sil2100> boiko: let me retry, maybe it's some transient LP issue
<boiko> sil2100: the two arches that failed are in that state
<sil2100> boiko: hm, ok, then let's poke launchpad-ops
<anpok_> sil2100: had the sme on silo-000
<camako> sil2100, I think anpok's issue is the same as boiko's.
<rvr> pstolowski: ping
<pstolowski> rvr, pong
<rvr> pstolowski: Silo 2
<rvr> pstolowski: I created an account in System Settings > Online Accounts, and I expected that the Instagram scope would show the photos instead of "Add your account" message.
<sil2100> camako, anpok_: I poked the right people, let's see what they say
<sil2100> Maybe there's some work going on LP
<anpok_> thx
<sil2100> anpok_, camako: cjwatson reports it seems to be some network problem in the datacenter
<sil2100> So we can retry by rebuilding later
<cjwatson> There isn't active maintenance, but I'm retrying
<pstolowski> rvr, could you please add a comment in the spreadsheet and I'll ask marcustomlinson to check
<rvr> pstolowski: Ok
<boiko> cjwatson: sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> ogra_, jibel, davmor2, popey, robru: let's skip todays meeting as always
<ogra_> yup, fine with me
<pstolowski> rvr, thanks!
<davmor2> sil2100: no you skip martial arts for a change ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: :D  have a good evening dude :)
<rvr> I'll attend as I haven't been noticed ;)
<cjwatson> sil2100: chasing on #webops
<boiko> cjwatson: sil2100: can I rebuild silo 13? (the one that failed with no logs), renato added some more stuff to address-book-app in there
<cjwatson> boiko: There's no point yet
<boiko> cjwatson: ok, would you mind letting me know when it is fine to build again?
<cjwatson> boiko: I don't know exactly what it is but we have a couple of architectures out of operation.  I've raised it, hopefully it will be fixed soon
<cjwatson> boiko: Sadly I have to leave pretty much now so it may be rather later, unless somebody is keeping an eye on #webops
<cjwatson> I'll be back in ~6 hours for an LP team meeting ...
<boiko> cjwatson: that's fine, don't worry :)
<om26er> jgdx, which section here I should be running exactly ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-settings
<dobey> fginther: hey. can you re-run the autopilot job for pay-ui against that same branch again? thanks
<fginther> dobey, restarted
<jgdx> om26er, tests under Cellular (Single SIM) and Cellular (Dual SIM) perhaps. Not sure what your policy are, but I ran those two.
<dobey> ok, so fails there with the same issue. need to figure out a solution for that
<dobey> i wonder if just running "apparmor-exec qmlscene blah blah" will work
<robru> Mirv: sil2100: I cleaned up the errant commits from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/trunk/changes
<robru> Mirv: sil2100: yeah I remember this happening before but I can't remember what I did about it then. possibly I just did something to mitigate it, not a full solution. I think the best solution would be for the 'Resync trunk' code to check if the resync commit is empty before committing it.
<wxl> hey folks. i understand this the place to be for touch image testing?
<robru> wxl: you could say that
<wxl> robru: so, where can i find information on the process?
<robru> wxl: depends, what do you want to do?
<wxl> robru: well, i figure image testing is needed, no?
<robru> wxl: sure but there's lots of different things to do. are you an upstream developer wanting to test changes to the image before they get in the image?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, so, heads up. I will make a device tarball for ww07 tonight (can land as normal)
<robru> wxl: or you just want to take whatever image and look for bugs in it?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, it seems likely there may be another late tomorrow, which will need discussion about if it can go in ww07
<robru> wxl: generally speaking I guess you're looking for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting
<wxl> robru: so ultimately, ubuntu-quality should be who i touch base with?
<robru> wxl: yeah, they often hang out here.
<wxl> robru: thx
<robru> wxl: you're welcome
<wxl> i'll leave you guys to whatever it is that you're doing :)
<om26er> jgdx, a few more bugs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10161950/
<om26er> jgdx, issue#2 in that paste is critical since the user won't know if Data is enabled or not.
<om26er> Wellark_, Hey! I think you are a stakeholder in silo 7 as well. There are a few issues found in that silo.
<om26er> Wellark_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10161950/
<bfiller> robru: can you publish ubuntu silo 4 please
<robru> bfiller: done
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome
<robru> cjwatson: hey I'm seeing some strange build failures that are missing build logs, any idea what's going on here? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-staging-area/+archive/ubuntu/landing-003/+build/6964351
<robru> cjwatson: also https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-staging-area/+archive/ubuntu/landing-000/+build/6964208
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150210-4b918db.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150210-4b918db.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-testresults-20150210-4b918db.ods
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ^ new device tarball for rtm. will do spreadshee t & email shortly
<jgdx> om26er, ping
<om26er> jgdx, pong
<jgdx> om26er, in [1], did you by any chance not reboot after hot swapping the SIMS? [1] http://paste.ubuntu.com/10161950/
<jgdx> om26er, also, 2. is equal to the first issue you found. :)
<om26er> jgdx, I am not sure, I think I did. trying again this time with a reboot
<om26er> jgdx, also indicator-network just crashed
<om26er> :(
<om26er> https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/c4eb9ca8-b15e-11e4-9e19-fa163e525ba7
<om26er> jgdx, even after reboot issue #1 persists.
<jgdx> om26er, for 1. could you pm the output of /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems ?
<jgdx> and steps to reproduce
<jgdx> om26er, crash does not look like a regression in this silo though
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: ACK, that's for this milestone?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, yup
<om26er> jgdx, might sound a lil silly, right now that issue#1  is not happening. Perhaps some kind of race or something ?
<om26er> jgdx, FWIW indicator-network never crashed for me before. So that crash makes me a little nervous.
<om26er> jgdx, also sorry for being pain in the arse, this landing changes core part of the stack so I am trying to be extra cautious.
<om26er> :)
<jgdx> om26er, I think you're just being thorough, and that's critical. :) If you need some more eyes on #1 I can help.
<kenvandine> om26er, we do appreciate that!
<jgdx> but I'm a bit back/forth.
<kenvandine> please be thorough :)
<sil2100> robru: hey, you around today? :)
<sil2100> robru: ah, I see you are
<robru> sil2100: yeah, why?
<sil2100> cyphermox: ^ :)
<robru> sil2100: build.py rewrite is really close to done, just cleaning up some small regressions I found. I'm soooo stoked for this.
<robru> sil2100: cyphermox: do you guys need me?
<om26er> jgdx, so here a  way: Make sure you only have a SIM in slot2 (Slot1 should be empty). clean flash, install silo. You will only have 2G you cannot change to 3G.
<om26er> unless you insert a SIM into slot1 you can never enable 3G on SIM slot 2.
<sil2100> robru: we just need someone on train duty :) Great news with that build redesign
<sil2100> robru: did you add sync support?
<sil2100> Anyway, really need to run now
<sil2100> o/
<robru> lunch!
<john-mcaleely> anyone object to a vicid tarball push in ~30-60 mins?
<john-mcaleely> vivid, even
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, ? ^
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-20150210-95b6a9f.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-20150210-95b6a9f.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-testresults-20150210-95b6a9f.ods
<john-mcaleely> vivid tarball incoming
<john-mcaleely> pushed
<cjwatson> robru: it should be fixed now, apparently it related to an ntp upgrade that made launchpad-buildd very sad indeed.  just retry any you see
<cjwatson> boiko: ^-
<cjwatson> robru: though I plan to write something before I go to sleep to track down at least a respectable set of the failures and mass-retry them
<robru> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> Hm, this is harder than usual because these builds don't show up in builder history so I can't use my usual workaround for LP not having a sensible global way to search for builds
<robru> cjwatson: no worries on my end, I can just retry them as I see them.
<ToyKeeper> dbarth ... isn't around.  D'oh.
<robru> cjwatson: there were only 3 or 4 that I cared about.
<cjwatson> Sure, but there were gazillions globally
<robru> cjwatson: true
<cjwatson> let me see, maybe I can at least pare the script down to taking a list of archives or something
<ToyKeeper> Well, it fixed an issue or two and doesn't appear to have broken anything...
<robru> mardy: dbarth: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-000-2-publish/28/console need merges approved in order to publish
<cjwatson> hmm.  gross hack, but on the webapp /builders/+build/ID redirects to the canonical URL of that build, so I can do that from a script and then figure out the webservice URL from that
<cjwatson> ugh ugh ugh will be hideously slow
<cjwatson> my kingdom for getByIds or something
<ToyKeeper> Cool, can't publish due to unapproved merges.  Why does this still happen?  Isn't there a landing checklist before submitting a silo for its final steps?
<robru> ToyKeeper: people are supposed to approve the merges before they send for QA, but after they've had the silo assigned and had a chance to test that the built packages behave as they expect. The train  unfortunately has no way to enforce that until you click 'publish', which comes after QA.
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, I mean...  a manual checklist.  Not sure if that exists or if people normally use it.
<robru> ToyKeeper: it is mentioned at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess but evidently not everybody reads this every time ;-)
<robru> ToyKeeper: wow, in this case, all three MPs don't even have any review at all, much less top-approved. if they had regular reviews approving them I might have overlooked the lack of top approvals, but yikes.
<ToyKeeper> In theory, it needs to land within a few hours to get in before the window closes...  but that'd be easier if people were around.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-02-11
<robru> ToyKeeper: define "need" though. like is this something that a customer is urgently demanding? or can it wait for tomorrow?
<ToyKeeper> robru: I'm not sure exactly; I got only a brief summary:
<ToyKeeper> <jibel> ops-team: The landing gates are closing tonight, silo 000 needs sign off, the rest will wait.
<ToyKeeper> <jibel> ops-team: if there is no priority fix tomorrow, we'll have a candidate for ww07 tomorrow morning.
<robru> ToyKeeper: well that's more than anybody told me ;-)
<ToyKeeper> I missed a lot yesterday because I had an extended power outage...  otherwise I'd probably be better-informed.
<robru> ToyKeeper: I can override the publish in spite of the lack of reviews if it is really that urgent, but I'm reluctant to do so because it's three different MPs, none of which have any reviews on them at all. surely lots of people reviewed these changes but nobody bothered to mention it on the MPs.
<ToyKeeper> robru: Worst case, we can probably trigger a build a few hours later than planned...  I mean, if the change is important enough to need that.
<ToyKeeper> After the people who know the context get back online.
<robru> ToyKeeper: yeah that's also true. Ok I'm not going to publish it unless I hear otherwise from management.
<cjwatson> Maybe it's worth SMSing the people in question if it's urgent?
<robru> cjwatson: couldn't hurt I suppose. you volunteering? ;-)
<cjwatson> Nope, I'm about to go to bed :)
<robru> cjwatson: sweeet dreams!
<cjwatson> Just a suggestion
<robru> ToyKeeper: ok I'll SMS pmcgowan
<ToyKeeper> robru: I was tempted to block it anyway, due to changes with no tests.  Not sure if right now is the best time to go back to strict QA-nazi mode though.
<robru> ToyKeeper: wow, this landing has a lot going for it ;-)
<robru> ToyKeeper: ok, sms sent, will let you know if I hear anything
<boiko> cjwatson: thanks
<imgbot> === IMAGE 96 building (started: 20150211-02:05) ===
<kgunn> trainguards yo could i get a reconfig on vivid silo 0 ?
<robru> kgunn: one sec
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 233 building (started: 20150211-03:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 233 DONE (finished: 20150211-04:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/233.changes ===
<Mirv> dbarth: mardy: hey, have you noticed your MP:s are not approved? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-000-2-publish/28/console
<mardy> Mirv: I'll let dbarth approve them, I don't like self-approving :-)
<vila> hi there, any pending CI issues around ?
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ubuntu-RTM landing gates closed
<Mirv> mardy: still no dbarth anywhere I guess?
<mardy> Mirv: he should be here, but I guess I'll just approve the MPs myself, to save some time
<mardy> Mirv: done
<Mirv> mardy: ok! top-approve then please. it's really a non-issue other than we can't decide for teams how their processes are.
<Mirv> mardy: thanks, seeing those!
<jgdx> sil2100, is rtm landing 7 rejected for this milestone?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, I am building a new device tarball
<sil2100> jgdx: I remember you sorted out all the doubts from QA, right?
<sil2100> jgdx: did you get it signed-off by QA in the end?
<jgdx> sil2100, not all. Omar is worried, but I still think he's only seeing that one (really bad) bug.
<jgdx> sil2100, no, we're waiting on a fix for that ^ bug
<jgdx> sil2100, let's say we do get it fixed by eod, can we still get it landed?
<sil2100> jgdx: it'll have to go into the next milestone sadly, since we'll be starting promotion testing around afternoon already - but no worries, this milestone is not a super important one
<sil2100> The next will be much bigger
<jgdx> sil2100, okay, thanks.
<dbarth> Mirv: sorry, now approving
<dbarth> mardy approved
<Mirv> dbarth: mardy already did, and I published. no worries!
<dbarth> hangouts overflow :/
<sil2100> \o/
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150211-74c2df2.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150211-74c2df2.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-testresults-20150211-74c2df2.ods
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ^ new device tarball for rtm/milestone. will do landing spreadsheet next
<sil2100> Excellent :)
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: please update the existing device tarball landing
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ok, will do
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, updates
<john-mcaleely> updates
<john-mcaleely> updated, even
<sil2100> \o/
 * sil2100 away for lunch
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: is anyone on the device tarball right now?
<davmor2> sil2100: I am after Lunch
<jibel> sil2100, davmor2 is not only on the tarball, but also testing it
<jibel> after lunch :)
<sil2100> ;D
<pmcgowan> robru, seems you went ahead with silo 0
<pmcgowan> which is good
<sil2100> We needed a top-approval though, but that happened in the morning
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ok
<pmcgowan> I am off to the office
<sil2100> pmcgowan: we signed-off silo 5 and now all that is left is silo 3 and the device tarball
<sil2100> Then we can get the promotion candidate spinned
<jibel> pmcgowan, I think there is too much risk to land silo 4 for ww07. Do you think it could be moved to ww09 and we test it first thing after the release of ww07?
<pmcgowan> looking
<jibel> pmcgowan, it's the update from oxide 1.3 to 1.4
<pmcgowan> jibel, do you know what it fixes? seems like zooming and a couple others
<sil2100> Saviq: ouch ;) You put the merges in the test plan and vice-versa ;D
<Saviq> sil2100, oops
<pmcgowan> jibel, I dont think oSoMoN  is online today? he hoped to land it yesterday
<jibel> pmcgowan, I don't know the details the diff is 500MB. The rationale is essentially http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2476-1/.
<jibel> pmcgowan, we discussed this morning. He agreed to put it aside if there is a risk for the schedule of this release
<pmcgowan> jibel, ok, then up to you, I am ok either way
<pmcgowan> if not enough time then defer
<jibel> pmcgowan, OK, thanks. Lets move it to next milestone then.
<pmcgowan> ok
<sil2100> We decided on the meeting to skip that to the next milestone as well
<Mirv> I guess saviq would be ok to receive that silo now
<Saviq> Mirv, yes please
<sil2100> Saviq, Mirv: I assigned it
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Why didn't it assign it?
<Mirv> that is the question :)
<sil2100> WTH
<Mirv> Saviq: 004
<sil2100> The prepare job even ran
<sil2100> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/4068/console <- duh
<Mirv> sil2100: I only see a reconfigure attempt on non-assigned silo
<sil2100> Ok, spreadsheet had issues...
<Mirv> sil2100: meaning the id got given already. as usual when there is no silo but id field is filled, I clear the id field first.
<sil2100> Mirv: it was empty, but maybe it was just something strange happening
<sil2100> davmor2: once you test the device tarball, be sure to switch it to 'Granted' in the spreadsheet :)
<davmor2> sil2100: no shan't :P
<sil2100> Come ooon, don't be like thaat
<sil2100> boiko, bfiller: hey! We noticed some autopilot test problems on krillin ubuntu-rtm with dialer-app, camera-app and gallery-app
<sil2100> boiko, bfiller: e.g. http://rtm-dashboard.ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch_stable/krillin/233:20150211:20150209-094615f/313/
<bfiller> sil2100: we'll have a look
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sil2100> I need to jump out for a moment, brb
<sil2100> davmor2: how far are you with testing?
<davmor2> sil2100: well I'm testing it after all the hang ups getting it installed
<sil2100> Hang-ups? You mean, because of the new tarball?
<davmor2> sil2100: yeap and the fact that I need to add a ppa because the utopics ubuntu-device-flash isn't up-to-date and finding out if the recovery image for the one was the same as the vivid one and ........
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ubuntu-RTM landing gates closed
<sil2100> rvr: how's the address-book-app testing going?
<rvr> sil2100: Looks good so far, verifying a related bug that I found (but not a regression).
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, davmor2 device tarball news?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: davmor2 is still testing it, seems like there were some problems setting it up initially ;)
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ack
<davmor2> getting there
<rvr> bfiller: https://bugs.launchpad.net/address-book-app/+bug/1420851
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1420851 in address-book-app "Address field not sanitized" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> Once rvr and davmor2 finish and both get uploaded, we'll kick a new image
<sil2100> hm, maybe we could disable the importer for the device tarball upload
<sil2100> Since we'll build a new image anyway
<bfiller> rvr: sounds like a feature to me :)
<bfiller> unless it breaks something
<rvr> bfiller: haha
<bfiller> seriously
<rvr> Let's hope it doesn't interpret JavaScript
<kenvandine> cihelp, we've been having some flaky CI test runs for ubuntu-system-settings, some of which look like it's just failing to start the app https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/982/testReport/junit/ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_security/SecurityTestCase/test_locking_control_value/
<kenvandine> some other apps have been seeing it too, bfiller can you list the known ones?
<rvr> bfiller: sil2100: Address book silo approved
<plars> kenvandine: when did that start?
<bfiller> cihelp 4 out of 7 failures on camera-app are because it couldn't be started http://rtm-dashboard.ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch_stable/krillin/233:20150211:20150209-094615f/313/
<kenvandine> sometime last week i think
<kenvandine> plars, for settings we've been seeing it from vivid branches
<kenvandine> not sure about rtm
<plars> bfiller: that's on smoke results on krillin, which is very different from what kenvandine is pointing at
<sil2100> rvr: o/
<kenvandine> seems like a similar problem though
<sil2100> bfiller: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-service/fix-1390110-rtm/+merge/245598 <- needs approval :)
<bfiller> sil2100: done
<plars> bfiller: well at least one failure I see there is because of a missing test dependency it looks like - "ImportError: No module named 'wand'"
<bfiller> plars: yes, we know about that one. and there are 2 flaky tests as well. but 4 that fail because the app fails to start
<plars> which is probably yet another problem.. kenvandine: looking at the vivid mako smoke tests though, I'm not sure that I see this happening there
<plars> bfiller: is it always the same 4? do you know if it's reproducible locally?
<bfiller> plars: it's those 4 that seem infra related possibly
<bfiller> plars: it's not reproducible locally no, not those 4
<bfiller> plars: don't nkow if it's alwyas the same 4
<plars> so test_low_disk seems to be one of them, and no it doesn't appear to fail every time
<plars> if autopilot is failing to start the app though, I'm not sure what we can do about that in CI
<plars> I'll talk to QA and see if they have any recommendations
<kenvandine> plars, from the log i pasted, do you agree that it looks like it's failing to start?
<kenvandine> for settings it's not always the same tests
<kenvandine> i'm pretty sure it's not, jgdx can you confirm?
<plars> kenvandine: that would appear to be the case, yes
<kenvandine> this was stable for a while
<jgdx> kenvandine, seems random to me, but the sim unlock test in security failed twice in a row, with similar symptoms
<plars> kenvandine: bfiller: from talking to elopio it looks like there's a 10 second timeout waiting for ubuntu-app-launch to either succeed or fail in launching the app. Any chance the app just sometimes takes that long?
<kenvandine> plars, it really shouldn't
<plars> kenvandine: bfiller: he said the screenshot shows that the app is open though, so somehow there's either a race where it's timing out first, or it fails to see that it's open
<bfiller> plars: shouldn't take take 10seconds to open
<elopio> is there a way to look at the ubuntu-app-launch log?
<plars> elopio: where can we find that log?
<elopio> plars: that's my same question, just better phrased :)
<plars> elopio: it's entirely possible that we're not capturing it at the moment. But if it's just another log, that could be added perhaps
<elopio> tedg: ^
<elopio> is there a ual log?
<elopio> we are seeing the camera to timeout when being launched with UbuntuAppLaunch.start_application_test
<elopio> plars: kenvandine: bfiller: this one http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/982/testReport/junit/ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_about/StorageTestCase/test_space_used_by_pictures/
<elopio> seems to be cause by this crash: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/982/artifact/clientlogs/ubuntu_system_settings/_usr_bin_system-settings.32011.crash
<elopio> Saviq: could we put timestamps into the unity8.log ?
<Saviq> elopio, bug #1154207
<ubot5> bug 1154207 in upstart "console log should have an option to add timestamps" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154207
<elopio> Saviq: thanks.
<davmor2> sil2100: if you would care to check the spreadsheet around line 70
<john-mcaleely> ooh
<john-mcaleely> I've never done it this way before
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> davmor2: yay
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, so, do I push now?
<sil2100> ogra_: maybe we could switch-off the importer for rtm, publish the tarball and then re-enable it when kicking the image?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: please wait one moment, maybe we can do it more cleanly with the importer off
<john-mcaleely> aha. waits
<sil2100> It's not a big deal, but still
<john-mcaleely> no rush :-)
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> sil2100, you know you can do that too now, right ?
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks ;) I don't know the foo of that yet
<popey> sil2100: is there a meeting today?
<ogra_> as cdimage user: crontab -e
<sil2100> popey: yes :)
<davmor2> sil2100: double check that silo003 got int first please
<davmor2> sil2100: and 5 for that matter :)
<ogra_> comment the last line
<sil2100> davmor2: sure
<sil2100> ogra_: oooh
<sil2100> It's that easy?
<ogra_> and let #ubuntu-release know about it
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> done
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<ogra_> rsalveti, next vivd build started (FYI)
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: you can push the tarballz!
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ack
<rsalveti> ogra_: great
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, pushed
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, do I need to update the spreadsheet now?
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 234 building (started: 20150211-17:15) ===
<sil2100> jibel: crap, I remembered what I wanted to poke about - we have ToyKeeper around today?
<jibel> sil2100, yes
<ogra_> rsalveti, passed the passwd change (and failed on /etc/group as expected) ... i need to add more logic so we get all data on the first run https://launchpadlibrarian.net/197323808/buildlog_ubuntu_vivid_armhf_ubuntu-touch_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, that would make it way easier
<ogra_> the 99 script has that logic, i'll just push that over
<ogra_> ok, uploaded
<ogra_> lets see how that goes ... then i'll port all of it to snappy
<dobey> fginther: hey. is it possible to have the jenkins click autopilot job run the tests by some means other than on a actual device/emulator?
<dobey> fginther: or we'd need a new/different job for those cases?
<jibel> sil2100, davmor2 will start the sanity test if the image is built on time, and ToyKeeper will continue the verification of the image
<sil2100> jibel: image still building
<jibel> sil2100, yeah, it should be built in one hour or so
<sil2100> ogra_: will you be around in the nearest 30 minutes? I need to drive to pick up my girlfriend from the train station, if by any chance you notice that the build is ready could you re-enable the importer to get the tarballs in place?
<sil2100> In case it finishes when I'm not around :)
<ogra_> sil2100, will do
 * sil2100 doesn't want to make QA waiting
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
 * davmor2 sits here waiting on sil2100 
<fginther> dobey, it's technically possible, but CI doesn't have any infrastructure in place for any other method  :-( . We may already have story to address this in our backlog, but it's not something we have prioritized right now
<dobey> fginther: ok. lp:pay-ui is a bit of an oddity, so it's not possible to run the tests on top of Mir at the moment. but i'll see if we can't get something worked out so that we can run them on top of both mir or xorg
<ogra_> sil2100, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch looks like it will still be a while til it even starts ... (some admin should bump the build scroe)
<ogra_> cjwatson, any chance you could bump that up a little (the system-image importer is off, waiting for that build)
<cjwatson> It's probably a lie, but sure
<ogra_> just to make sure sil2100 doesnt wait the whole night :)
<cjwatson> rescored
<ogra_> thanks :)
<cjwatson> Latency'll be a bit higher than usual in general while the test rebuild runs, but usually not too bad on armhf
<ogra_> ah, that is whats going on ...
<ogra_> i was wondering why the publisher is so slow
<cjwatson> The publisher shouldn't be any slower than usual; test rebuilds don't affect it
<cjwatson> But if you mean the last hour or two, we had some services down while we applied a Launchpad database patch
<ogra_> (took 1h for my last livecd-rootfs to show up in proposed)
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> i'm good at bad timing as usual :)
<cjwatson> It's an exciting patch, hopefully you'll see the results in a few weeks :)
<ogra_> cool
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ubuntu-RTM landing gates closed
<sil2100> Thanks guys :)
<ogra_> rsalveti, another vivid build running, cross your fingers
<ogra_> (might choke on gshadow though)
<rsalveti> ogra_: :-)
 * sil2100 still waits for his rtm image to finish ;p
<ogra_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/197343522/buildlog_ubuntu_vivid_i386_ubuntu-touch_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ogra_> as expected :)
<ogra_> hmm,, that doesnt look like it used 2.283 at all
<ogra_> or it did and i just cant read my own error messages :P
 * ogra_ fixes gshadow hash
 * davmor2 prods sil2100 repeatedly with the question are we nearly there yet
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> i wonder *why* gshadow actually changed ... there is no GIDs in it
<davmor2> ogra_: because it hates us all
<sil2100> davmor2: it says it will be done soon
<robru> lunch!
<jhodapp> rsalveti, due to vivid instability, we need to get a silo with the new media-hub stuff...that's probably best done just by adding a new spreadsheet line right?
<jhodapp> rsalveti, for rtm
<rsalveti> jhodapp: yeah
<rsalveti> normal procedure, but for RTM
<jhodapp> rsalveti, cool, thanks
<jhodapp> sil2100, can I get a silo for line 77 please?
<sil2100> jhodapp: sure :)
<jhodapp> sil2100, thanks!
<sil2100> jhodapp: hm, it seems it's already assigned to a vivid silo
<jhodapp> sil2100, yeah, did you see the comment?
<jhodapp> sil2100, we can't properly test in vivid atm, so we need to build and test against rtm
<sil2100> jhodapp: yeah, but it means we'll have to free the silo and re-assign to rtm
<sil2100> Let me do that
<jhodapp> sil2100, that's fine
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, it seems the built has finished, can I enable the importer now? :)
<ogra_> do you see it on cdimage ?
<ogra_> (or in the cdimage www dir on nusakan)
<sil2100> ogra_: in the www I see a new image, so I guess
<ogra_> you most likkely can, but i usually check that first
<sil2100> 20150211.1/
<ogra_> sounds fine
<sil2100> \o/
<ogra_> and the next upload of livecd-rootfs ...
<sil2100> Ok, uncommented the last line, let me give a sign on -release
<ogra_> this time it shoudl actually build :)
<sil2100> Phew ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: that's it I'm going now, handing over sanity to ToyKeeper
 * ToyKeeper shall be the keeper of the sanity
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 234 DONE (finished: 20150211-20:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/234.changes ===
<rsalveti> ogra_: should we trigger a new imagE?
<rsalveti> oh, still in proposed
<ToyKeeper> Ah, there it is.
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: give us a sign how the sanity testing goes :)
<ToyKeeper> It's still flashing, but sanity usually goes quickly.  ;P
<ToyKeeper> Sweet, recent updates broke adb again.
<ToyKeeper> I hope this doesn't delay testing very much.
<ogra_> rsalveti, final vivid build running now, this one should get through
<rsalveti> ogra_: awesome
<rsalveti> ogra_: wtf, failed again
<rsalveti> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/197354342/buildlog_ubuntu_vivid_i386_ubuntu-touch_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<rsalveti> E: Unable to locate package libmirplatform5driver-android
<rsalveti> oh crap, new mir
<rsalveti> argh
<rsalveti> will fix that after I get back from dinner
<rsalveti> need to get back the other thread I started last time we had such issue
<ogra_> rsalveti, thanks
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-02-12
<robru> bfiller: vivid 9
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome
<bfiller> robru: vivid 13 is ready to be published, for some reason dash thinks it's still building
<robru> bfiller: that looks like some spreadsheet bs
<robru> bfiller: what spreadsheet row corresponds to vivid 13? the spreadsheet looks super wrong
<bfiller> robru: row 53
<robru> bfiller: heh, did you do something? looks like it just fixed itself
<bfiller> robru: nope, weird
<bfiller> magic
<bfiller> guess it was thinking
<robru> bfiller: k, publishing
<robru> kenvandine: around for a packaging ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-013-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_address-book-app_0.2+15.04.20150210.2-0ubuntu1.diff/*view*/ some new deps here
<imgbot> === IMAGE 96 DONE (finished: 20150212-05:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/96.changes ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 97 building (started: 20150212-06:50) ===
<Mirv> hmm, that's a quite late image building..
<ogra_> imgbot, status 97
<imgbot> Error: There does not seem to be any build with the number 97
<ogra_> pfft
<ogra_> imgbot, status vivid 97
<imgbot> Error: There does not seem to be any build with the number vivid
<ogra_> hmm, strange
<ogra_> imgbot, status vivid 96
<imgbot> Error: There does not seem to be any build with the number vivid
<ogra_> imgbot, status 97 vivid
<imgbot> Error: There does not seem to be any build with the number 97
<ogra_> imgbot, status 96 vivid
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2015-02-12 03:53:07 UTC, Finished: 2015-02-12 04:48:05 UTC
<imgbot> Build URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch/+build/19739
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/96.changes
<ogra_> aha
<Mirv> ogra_: why did that #97 start anyway, having #96 finished 1.5h earlier?
<ogra_> we had a lot of failed builds and the x86 seems to have been very slow tonight too
<ogra_> not sure what happened there
 * ogra_ will do forencis after the meeting :)
<sil2100> ogra_: ping!
<ogra_> on my way ... gimme a sec
<sil2100> Qt 5.4 banzai \o/
<seb128> sil2100, banzai?
<Mirv> he's just excited of the possibility of it arriving soon :)
<davmor2> sil2100: yeap old app on rtm mako
<davmor2> sil2100: ref terminal
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks for double confirming, will update it
<Mirv> Saviq: hmm, I wonder why unity8 is removing the changelog entry for 8.02+15.04.20150205-0ubuntu1 - a possible problem
<Mirv> it's a recent build, yes, and trunk is up-to-date
<Mirv> Saviq: can you check the full diff that it thankfully available that it makes sense? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/197324216/unity8_8.02%2B15.04.20150205-0ubuntu1_8.02%2B15.04.20150211-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<Mirv> ie is it reverting the 20150205 release or somehow "only" the changelog entry
<sil2100> CI Train bug? Or something else?
<sil2100> This is strange
<Mirv> yeah, my thoughts too
<Mirv> taking the bug #1363400 fix MP as an example of the previous release, it wouldn't look it would revert anything codewise
<ubot5> bug 1363400 in Ubuntu UX "[wizard] allows to "Continue" without connecting to network" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363400
<Saviq> Mirv, looking
<Mirv> Saviq: if you conclude too that it doesn't look it's reverting anything, we might just publish it and fix trunk manually to include the previous entry, but this might be a new CI Train bug
<Saviq> Mirv, indeed it looks like changelog got borked - the last entry is replaced with the new one
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Saviq: just to be super sure - did any of your merges touch debian/changelog?
<Mirv> yeah I checked the other 20150205 bug too, the diff itself seems ok, no reverts
<Saviq> sil2100, don't think so, checking
<Saviq> sil2100, it did for unity-api, that might be relevant
<Saviq> i.e. https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/launcher-onlyPinned/+merge/249096
<sil2100> Need to check the code now, but I suppose robru didn't yet put his new build job in production
<sil2100> So it should be the same as before
<Saviq> sil2100, nothing for unity8 touched changelog
<Mirv> Saviq: the unity-api shouldn't be relevant
<Mirv> sil2100: can I publish that or do you want to keep it on hold?
<Saviq> Mirv, I'd *think* so... actually especially since those were built in separate build jobs
<sil2100> Mirv: wait with it for a moment still
<Mirv> ok
<sil2100> Saviq: btw. only slightly related but... are you sure the silo is in a coherent state? Since the last few build runs failed
<Saviq> sil2100, ???
<Saviq> sil2100, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-1-build/
<sil2100> Mirv: hah, actually, the diff you pasted seems a bit irrelevant ;)
<sil2100> Saviq: aah, sorry! My bad,
<sil2100> Ignore taht
<Saviq> sil2100, the diff comes from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-004/+sourcepub/4771688/+listing-archive-extra
<Saviq> sil2100, and I checked the tarball, it's wrong indeed
<Saviq> see https://launchpadlibrarian.net/197324105/unity8_8.02%2B15.04.20150211-0ubuntu1.diff.gz - the changelog does not include the 20150205 entry (that's currently in vivid)
 * Saviq tries to reproduce the branch to compare
<Saviq> sil2100, Mirv, I just replayed the build job's merge queue and the only thing that's not the same are changelog and .po files that got updated in trunk in the mean time
<Saviq> so the silo is coherent, with the exception of changelog
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks for proper validation!
<sil2100> This is really bizarre
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Still trying to bisect which of the steps cause this strange behavior
<rsalveti> morning
<rsalveti> ogra_: once https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/server-doesnt-depend-on-drivers/+merge/249449 gets released we might be able to drop a ton of mesa specific packages
<rsalveti> at least we don't need update-alternatives anymore
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, i saw you droipped it
<Mirv> morning, the-person-who-I-spam-a-lot :)
<rsalveti> Mirv: haha, all good :-)
<rsalveti> have to go to the dentist now but will check the qt packages when back
<rsalveti> you're messages are really useful
<Mirv> sil2100: how about publishing the silo, or are you still debugging?
<sil2100> Mirv: still looking ;p
<sil2100> Mirv: anyway, I guess you publish the package, I'll continue on debugging
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, thanks
<sil2100> I suppose this had to be some really really broken situation, as dch would never remove an already existent version in the changelog
<sil2100> And the source tree is completely fine, with the debian/changelog untouched before the release commit has been made
<Mirv> ricmm: ^
<Mirv> pstolowski: no MP link
<pstolowski> Mirv, sorry.. fixed
 * Mirv assigns
<sil2100> davmor2, jibel: how's testing going so far?
<jibel> sil2100, it's going
<davmor2> sil2100: oh were we meant to start that already?
 * sil2100 starts choking davmor2 
<sil2100> ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: sorry davmor2 can not reply he is being choked, please leave a message after the tone, beeeeeeep
<robru> bfiller: ^ silo 9 really ready? it doesn't say so in the spreadsheet or dashbaord. not sure how the bot got that status...
<bfiller> robru: it's not ready yet, I marked it ready but then remembered I needed another MR
<robru> bfiller: ok no worries
<bfiller> robru: I changed it back
<robru> good thing I checked ;-)
<bfiller> indeed
<bfiller> robru: mind reconfiguring ubuntu silo 9
<robru> bfiller: one sec
<bzoltan_> trainguards: may i ask for a reconf of the rtm silo 14 please?
<robru> bzoltan_: done
<bzoltan_> robru: thank you
<robru> bzoltan_: your'e welcome
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Big changes in CI Train build job, ping robru at the first sign of trouble. Ubuntu-RTM landing gates closed
<robru> alexabreu: https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/ubuntu-html5-theme/rtm-fix-webkit-launch/+merge/249553 can I get you to set the commit message here? then we can try your build again
<alexabreu> robru, ah ! thx
<robru> alexabreu: and you get to be the guinea pig for the first production run of some new train code (but don't worry, 80+ successful runs in staging, should be fine)
<alexabreu> robru, oh! /me lucky
<alexabreu> robru, I updated the commit msg, I'll rebuild
<robru> alexabreu: thanks
<robru> alexabreu: hmmmm
<robru> alexabreu: looks like there's a creds issue, not sure how that happened, i didn't touch those...
<robru> digging...
<bzoltan_> robru:  sorry, I have mised that whole adb hustle ... so what is the way to get adb working with a stock RTM image?
<robru> bzoltan_: don't look at me ;-)
<robru> bzoltan_: I guess ogra knows that? I haven't been paying attention to adb changes.
<bzoltan_> robru:  I do not blame :) you... I just wonder how I suppose to test the _STOCK_ image ... the one what goes out :D
<robru> bzoltan_: not sure, sorry.
<robru> alexabreu: ok sorry about that, fixed the creds issue. https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-015-1-build/69/console looks to be building!
<alexabreu> robru, ok thx, ...
<kgunn_> robru: i was kinda tryiing to build a few pkgs in silo 0...but then i saw you did this ^
<robru> kgunn_: bzoltan_ sorry about that, there was a hiccup with your build jobs. I fixed it and reran them
<kgunn_> robru: ack...is all clear ?
<robru> kgunn_: it should all be good now, but if you check the logs, the build you started wasn't actually running.
<kgunn_> werid
<robru> kgunn_: my fault, the creds got corrupted earlier today when I did a production rollout, took me a bit of time to fix that and restart people's jobs
<robru> bzoltan_: hmmmmm
<robru> bzoltan_: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-014-1-build/66/console do you have any idea what's going on in this log? it says unsatisfiable dependencies but then it builds anyway and then fails on a missing gpg signature.
<bzoltan_> robru:  no idea
<robru> bzoltan_: does that dependency mean anything to you?
<bzoltan_> robru:  that seems to be a problem with the qtbase5-gles-dev packae
<bzoltan_> robru:  do not mind it, I will fix it with Mirv tomorrow
<robru> bzoltan_: the thing is, I just rolled out a huge citrain change, so I need to poke at this a bit to rule out the possibility that I've horribly broken the train
<robru> bzoltan_: lol @ https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/cyphermox-test/606/console i dun goofed
<robru> bzoltan_: no, wait!
<robru> bzoltan_: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/rtm-landing-1202-gles/revision/43 why does your MP have '.dsc' in the changelog? that looks super wrong and weird to me
<robru> bzoltan_: yeah please try s/.dsc// out of here: https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/rtm-landing-1202-gles/+merge/249560 and try it again. that might be screwing things up.
<bfiller> robru: silo 9 is ready for realease but train seems to think the build failed
<robru> bfiller: ok I see what happened there, just doing a WATCH_ONLY to clean that up
<robru> bfiller: you must have clicked build mid-rollout, sorry about that ;-) it looks like it ran with new code but the old jenkins job. no worries though.
<robru> bfiller: lots of packaging changes in there, did you get a core dev ack yet?
<bfiller> robru: let me ask kenvandine
<kenvandine> sure
<bfiller> kenvandine: you mind reviewing silo 9?
<robru> bfiller: kenvandine: diff is at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-1-build/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-ui-extras_0.2+15.04.20150212.3-0ubuntu1.diff/*view*/
<bfiller> it's what we've discussed already
<kenvandine> bfiller, and your seeding it right?
<bfiller> kenvandine: yes, I have a seperate MR for that - will file once this lands
<kenvandine> robru, ok, i looked at the diff for all 4 of those packages, they have have packaging changes
<kenvandine> +1 from me
<robru> kenvandine: great, thanks.
<kenvandine> bfiller, thx for updating all the depends :)
<kenvandine> bfiller, just don't forget the seed too
<robru> bfiller: will publish in a sec, just double-checking some train stuff
<bfiller> kenvandine: let me do that now
<kenvandine> having the depends will get dtrt, but i don't want to forget it and have another mess like the connectivity module :-p
<kenvandine> which i know i've bitched about enough
<bfiller> rsalveti: any chance you can upload new meta package from this seed MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/ubuntu-seeds/add-ui-extras/+merge/249575
<bfiller> kenvandine: ^^^^
<rsalveti> bfiller: sure
<robru> bfiller: just need some merges approved ;-) https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-2-publish/82/console
<bfiller> robru: done
<rsalveti> bfiller: there is no extras0.2 in the archive
<bfiller> rsalveti: silo 9 just landing now and it has it
<bfiller> rsalveti: was migrating last I checked
<rsalveti> oh, it just got migrated
<robru> charles: please use spaces to separate your MPs, not commas.
<charles> robru, ack
<robru> charles: ok, silo 4
<robru> cyphermox: you around to look after landings for a bit? I'm taking a late lunch.
<robru> bfiller: got you silo 9 but note the keyboard conflict in silo 0
<bfiller> robru: ack
<bfiller> robru: are my sync commands correct on row 87 and 88? wasn't sure if I needed commas or not
<robru> bfiller: yeah looks right. comma between ubuntu,vivid but space between package names
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> bfiller: i've never heard of 'presage' package though, but assuming that's a package name that's right
<bfiller> robru: yeah, it's the word prediction library
<robru> bfiller: ah k
<robru> brb
<robru> in a meeting, ping me if you need anything
<bfiller> robru: need a reconfigure on rtm silo 17 when you have a chance
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-02-13
<robru> bfiller: sorry about that, was on lunch. done
<bfiller> robru: cheers, thanks
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome
<robru> bfiller: so there's a new thing now: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-018-1-build/ you can get your packaging diffs at build time rather than waiting until the publish step. makes it easier to get packaging reviewed before it's too late
<bfiller> robru: cool
<cyphermox> robru: I'm around now?
<robru> cyphermox: heh, I'm back now ;-)
<cyphermox> ok
<rsalveti> bfiller: seeds updated
<bfiller> rsalveti: thank you
<imgbot> === IMAGE 97 DONE (finished: 20150213-03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/97.changes ===
<bfiller> robru: mind publishing ubuntu 13 if you're around still?
<robru> bfiller: yep, was just prepping dinner
<bfiller> robru: thanks man, sorry to bug you
<robru> bfiller: no worries, happy to help
<bzoltan_> Mirv: do you know what deas that mean? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-014-1-build/66/console Sounds off in context of the RTM
<rsalveti> Mirv: nice, qt 5.4 packages are looking good for the emulator
<rsalveti> nice work
<Mirv> rsalveti: great news!
<Mirv> that means I'll start ushing wih the ~test removed from version numbers
<bzoltan_> Mirv: I have a strange dependency error in the rtm silo14 withthe gles package
<Mirv> bzoltan_: "dea"?
<Mirv> oh, does :)
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  it looks odd ... specially that Qt is rater stable on RTM ... there was no qt changes there as I know
<Mirv> bzoltan_: I know I haven't had enough coffee yet, but isn't that dependency error _after_ the source package was already created?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: as usual, it's not the train but your MP
<Mirv> bzoltan_: or so I'd think. you have a version number that's bound to raise some eyebrows :D 1.1.1298+15.04.20150212~rtm-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Mirv> I can imagine that causing slight trouble when trying to dput the .dsc file
<Mirv> with "as usual" I mean that "CI Train outputs something really strange" usually means "you did something unusual, unless it looks like network is broken on the machines"
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  I understand that I am  a very stupid person :) But please tell me what did I do wrong?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: copy-pasting the version number from terminal instead of web browser?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: so, it's quite visible once you spot it at the first line of https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/rtm-landing-1202-gles/+merge/249560 ...
<Mirv> it's not that you couldn't have dots in your version number, but CI Train most probably does some cutting based on ".dsc"...
<bzoltan_> Mirv: OMG... LOL.. sorry...
 * bzoltan_ needs coffee
<Mirv> bzoltan_: hehe
<Mirv> mandel: are you landing ciborium vivid today? I've also it in my Qt silo (the fix), but I'm glad to remove the MP and just rebuild if you land it
<Mirv> mardy: could you perhaps review https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/fix_qt54_buildfail_new_function/+merge/249069 so I can land it today/Monday with Qt?
<seb128> Mirv, is new qt planned to land?
<Mirv> seb128: yes, now that emulator was confirmed to be working and no critical bugs left
<seb128> Mirv, was settings confirmed to work with it?
<Mirv> 3 bugs overall, one of them is the u-s-s
<Mirv> seb128: no, the about page bug is still open
<seb128> since when do we accept that kind of regressions?
<Mirv> but I'm stalled because of Kubuntu so landing probably on Monday, not today
<mardy> Mirv: joining a meeting now, I'll get to that in a few minutes
<Mirv> seb128: well, it's clear it's not hard to fix, FF is approaching, and QA opinion was "no blockers". of course it'd be nice to get it fixed ASAP.
<seb128> Mirv, you realize that without the about page there is no way to enable developer mode so no way to use adb/connec to the device?
<seb128> I'm surprised we consider that ok
<Mirv> seb128: --developer-mode works, but yes the bug could be raised to be Critical
<Mirv> seb128: maybe one option is to not have that problematic Class usage as a workaround to have the rest of the page working, I can look at that
<seb128> Mirv, what was the issue again? the move of the storage to qt proper? does that symbol conflict?
<Mirv> seb128: the move of storage to qt proper without offering QML class anymore (...). maybe you could offer the QML class instead and use it.
<Mirv> so only C++ is there anymore
<seb128> Mirv, but we don't update qtsystems, the old one stops working?
<Mirv> seb128: yes, it does
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> well, Laney looked at switching the code to the qt version
<seb128> but it lacks apis that were in qtsystems and that we need
<seb128> especially the one to filter storage to list only the internal ones
<Mirv> this was probably just the first step in upstream combined with the fact that they didn't support the previous feature.
<seb128> well, what do we do meanwhile?
<seb128> if we drop those checks the storage info are going to be wrong
<Mirv> I'd say the feature needs to be reimplemented in our component or offered to upstream qtbase + qtdeclarative for the QML part
<Mirv> they won't allow the same class back to qtsystems now that they started on it in qtbase
<seb128> right
<Mirv> even if the qtbase lacks features and bindings
<seb128> but meanwhile what do we do
<seb128> do we accept wrong storage info as an ok regression?
<Mirv> hide the storage info temporarily until fix is there?
<seb128> or do we block the qt5.4 landing on that to be resolved
<seb128> urg
<seb128> I didn't follow closely landing rules recently
<Mirv> that's alternative, but the push to get 5.4 in is quite big compared to one part of a page
<seb128> but that seems a world different from previous cycle
<seb128> where we had "never land with regressions"
<seb128> now we consider ok to hide main feature from the product?
<Mirv> well davmor2 and others from QA could reconsider this and give their thoughts
<seb128> davmor2, ^ please reconsider
<seb128> Mirv, also why hasn't that be communicated on eg ubuntu-devel@ list?
<seb128> it would have helped to give some perspective on the issues and when they need to be resolved
<Mirv> seb128: usually the bug reporting is enough. the Qt 5.4 plan states it's planned to land before FF, and also there have been e-mails on phablet stating it's coming soon.
<Mirv> the bug itself also says "targeted before Feature Freeze Feb 19"
<seb128> Mirv, yeah, phablet is not a way to reach to everyone is Ubuntu
<seb128> right
<seb128> still that seems like a total shift in mindset from the high quality/no regression speech we had for some cycles
<seb128> we had a time where we were speaking about fixing in some hours or reverting
<seb128> now we just happily land regressions knowing that things are buggy before even landing
<seb128> shrug, I should just stop there, I'm going in ranting mode
<Mirv> :)
<seb128> I'm going to write an email asking wth happened to the quality standards we preached
<ogra_> seb128, its friday ... go ahead :)
<seb128> I'm already annoyed that we have indicator-sound displaying bubbles for nothing every time something happens, and that we didn't revert the buggy upload
<seb128> I might just go ahead and do that as well, while I'm at it :p
<ogra_> seb128, i think the issue is that vivid gets less attentiion and everything is handled more loosely since we have RTM with full QA focus
<seb128> ogra_, well, that's understandable
<ogra_> the prob here is clearly the lack of manpower in QA
<Mirv> seb128: we don't have full regression testing in vivid, that's why there are some problems now. Qt 5.4 however has been tested better than probably anything else that's going in to vivid on average.
<seb128> ogra_, was is less understandable is that we know that e.g qt5.4 landing is going to regress settings and make it impossible to enable dev mode and that we have hand like it was no big deal
<ogra_> imho we need more communiity involvement on the devel-release side
<seb128> what*
<Mirv> seb128: I'm sorry you feel you were left out by not having your bug (about the only one left) considered as critical blocker from the beginning
<ogra_> yeah, agreed
<Mirv> I felt the bug sounds like easily understandable technical problem instead of risky sounding regression like a crasher would be
<seb128> Mirv, I don't care much about my bug, but I got handed a devide with qt5.4 the other day and it was a brick to me, I couldn't enable adb and so connect to it to work on it
<seb128> Mirv, sure is
<seb128> but still the impact is that it blocks people to do work
<seb128> no adb, no ssh
<seb128> how do you even work on a device?
<Mirv> seb128: yeah the impact needs to mitigated before publishing
<seb128> well, from what you said that was not going to happen
<ogra_> no ssh ?
<seb128> ogra_, we don't install/enable ssh by default do we?
<ogra_> it is installed by default ... not enabled though
<seb128> right
<seb128> so it means a device without dev mode enabled and with a broken UI to access dev mode
<seb128> what do you do from there?
<ogra_> you can boot into recovery and set the property to turn ssh on ...
<ogra_> it will start on next boot
<ogra_> prob is ... you indeed need working network
<seb128> yeah, and you need how to do that
<ogra_> in the normal boot it is /userdata/android-data/property/persist.service.ssh
<seb128> how many people are going to waste an hour or resolving that?
<ogra_> needs to have "true" with no newline
<seb128> that's just wrong, we should fix the known regression before landing
<Mirv> seb128: we're not going to ship 5.4 with no dev mode in about page
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> just pointing out that there are ways
<seb128> Mirv, well, sounded like you were about to
<ogra_> not convenient ones ... but you can always get in somehow
<seb128> ogra_, yeah, it's just that when you do that you make 15 engineers waste half an hour to resolve the issue and you lost a man-day of work
<ogra_> sure
<Mirv> seb128: no, it's just that I'm handling 50+ bugs and 50+ components and I trust upstream to shout too, like you just did. I didn't think the about page is important, but that's because I enabled the dev mode _before_ upgrading to 5.4. I'd be ok though in disabling storage info until you've fixed the core issue, since blocking the whole release on an understood problem could be overkill.
<ogra_> i didnt say everyone should do it :)
<Mirv> I think that was the QA opinion too, as long as problems are understood they are ok if there are very few of them
<seb128> Mirv, it's a slippery path, you accept regression/to hide pages, and then everybody forgets about it, and you wake up later with omg vivid quality regressed so much
<seb128> I though the hard line on no regression was to prevent ending up going that way
<Mirv> seb128: it's not being forgotten since it's known, unlike some of the other vivid regressions currently in there
<Mirv> seb128: we can't really not ship 5.4 either, so there's a balancing needed to be done at some poit
<seb128> right, it's just that we diverge more and more from our goal on quality
<seb128> it's going to be difficult to get back to the rtm quality if we keep doing that
<seb128> right
<seb128> I would expect that the answer to "something really needs to happen" is "the resources are allocated to make it happen", not "ok, we accept to lower quality to get it"
<ogra_> well, but that means we need someone to put more time into qality on that release ...
<ogra_> which is really hard if 98% of the QA engineers we have are focused on rtm
<Mirv> seb128: isn't Laney allocated to it still? surely we can escalate the issue if he doesn't have resources for it, to see what can be done.
<seb128> Mirv, he is, but he's off today, so I'm unsure he's going to get to it before you land qt5.4
<ogra_> and the remaining 2% need to rush to get anything dones at all to keep up with our devlopment pace
<seb128> ogra_, well, those are some of the cases where we know things are buggy, no need of QA to point it
<seb128> it's just a mindset from the landing team
<ogra_> we need to get away from the 2 distro approach or we need to staff up QA
<ogra_> there is no requirement for QA testing on vivid silos
<ogra_> so the QA person testing the image will only see it far after it landed
<seb128> right
<seb128> but in this case we know about issues before landing
<seb128> so we should block landing
<ogra_> how ?
<ogra_> no QA person tests the vivid silos
<Mirv> seb128: I'll look at the bandaid to have most of the page working, and talk with QA what they think of the bandaid
<seb128> well, we have a bug open saying that settings->about fails to open with qt5.4
<seb128> it has been reported by our landing team
<ogra_> ah
<seb128> Mirv, thanks
<seb128> ogra_, it's just that landing is also happy to sit over and release qt5.4 without fixing the regression, which is what I'm ranting about
<ogra_> right, that shouldnt have happened
<ogra_> seb128, and thats what keeps you from adb/ssh ?
<seb128> ogra_, yeah, no about page, no access to the dev mode switch, no adb
<ogra_> open the terminal: android-gadget-service enable ssh
<Mirv> seb128: the opinion was that as long as someone is working on it, it's not a blocker. but I do think not having dev mode is clearly a blocker.
<ogra_> i thought you have no UI at all
<seb128> ogra_, assuming you have it installed, which we don't by default on e.g krillin
<Mirv> (or, not having easy dev mode)
<ogra_> seb128, the same command above works with s/ssh/adb/ and enables dev mode
<seb128> ogra_, but yeah, I guess you can install from the store
<seb128> Mirv, thanks
<seb128> anyway, enough discussed it
<ogra_> we talk about vivid
<seb128> let's try to get the issue resolved
<ogra_> vivid always has the terminal by default ... wont go away ... even on krillin afaik
<davmor2> seb128: I'm hoping not to throw petrol on the fire here, but from testing that is the only remaining issue and QT5.4 needs to land before feature freeze and the bug technically isn't one in qt5.4 so I see no reason not to land QT5.4 and
<davmor2> man my back space skills suck
<jibel> seb128, another option is to no rely exclusively on manual testing to prevent regression. It is not sustainable. Teams must start by looking at the results of automated tests and fix them. An 80% pass rate on vivid means something http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/vivid/touch/mako/97:20150213:20150210/12295/
<davmor2> seb128: I'm hoping not to throw petrol on the fire here, but from testing that is the only remaining issue and QT5.4 needs to land before feature freeze and the bug technically isn't one in qt5.4 so I see no reason not to land QT5.4 if it can have a bandaid it will just make it better
<jibel> seb128, sadly we are not automatically gating on these tests
<jibel> and talking about system-settings, only 2 tests pass on 124
<seb128> jibel, yeah, that's an issue
<seb128> urg, what is the issue with the other ones?
<mandel> Mirv, yes, that is the intention, but if you have it in that silo with the qt fix, can you land yours first, then I'll land mine
<mandel> Mirv, or vice versa, whatever you prefer as long as it lands with the fix (I can reconfigure my silo)
<mandel> Mirv, I think it will be faster on my side that yours
<Mirv> mandel: yes, please land asap and I'll just rebuild as soon as it's published
<mandel> Mirv, ok, on it
<mandel> Mirv, I have removed the qt mr but either I'm not yet awake or for some reason I cannot reconfigure the silo, can you take a look?
<Mirv> mandel: hmm, I did actually mean you would land the fix too, so I can rebuild without changes, is that ok?
<Mirv> I always prefer no-change rebuilds
<mandel> Mirv, ok ok, sounds good
<Mirv> mandel: the only thing is that ciborium needs a rebuild since it uses private headers
<Mirv> mandel: ok!
<mandel> Mirv, ok, so, let me get this clear, we land my silos with both fixes in rtm and vivid and you keep the mr for qt there so that ciborium is rebuilt because is using the private qt headers due to go-qml, is that correct?
<Mirv> mandel: 1. rtm wouldn't need 5.4 fix at all, 2. I remove the MP from my landing and do a manual rebuild
<Mirv> ...after your landing with the 5.4 fix is in vivid
<mandel> Mirv, ok, so line 58 is ok atm, correct?
<mandel> Mirv, then, if I find where is rtm silo 000 line, I need to check that one out
<mandel> Mirv, and line 59 should be removed
<Mirv> mandel: 58 is ok, 59 should be removed unless https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ciborium/remount-drives-take-2/+merge/248783 is a critical bug fix targeted to next milestone
<Mirv> mandel: but it is, so 59 should stay with the rtm version of https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ciborium/remount-drives-take-2/+merge/248783 targeted towards rtm branch
<Mirv> mandel: or, is it that you don't have rtm branch of ciborium, they are identical?
<mandel> Mirv, I think 59 was an error since is pointing to trusty which was an error and in landing-000 rsalveti did the right thing, yet I cannot find the line where he configured it
<mandel> Mirv, so I as saying, 58 ok, 59 out since was an error and we clear that silo, and I try to find where is the line for rtm-00 (google docs sucks at searching)
<Mirv> mandel: ok, just make sure to fix the critical bug in rtm one way or another, but let's remove 59 for now, and let's land 58.
<mandel> Mirv, +1 to that
<Mirv> +1!
<mandel> Mirv, can you remove line 59 then? I don't think I have the rights to do it
<Mirv> mandel: yes
<Mirv> done
<mandel> Mirv, superb, thx
<popey> zbenjamin: what's the chance you can fix bug 1418460? It's blocking a couple of core apps projects.
<ubot5> bug 1418460 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "libconnectivity-qt1-dev un-installable in click chroot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418460
<mandel> Mirv, testing in vivid atm line 58
<zbenjamin> popey: that looks to me like he forgot to add the :armhf suffix
<zbenjamin> popey: apt-get install libconnectivity-qt1-dev:armhf
<seb128> is CI known to be unhappy atm?
<seb128> settings results on mps look like the application exit on start or something
<seb128> not sure what's going on
<sil2100> cihelp: ^ is there any known outage?
<seb128> e.g https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/1188/
<psivaa_> seb128: system-settings crash during the AP testing
<seb128> psivaa_, can we have a bt?
<psivaa_> seb128: this could be seen in smoke too
<psivaa_> seb128: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/vivid/touch/mako/97:20150213:20150210/12295/ubuntu_system_settings/2056866/
<psivaa_> the crash file is attached there
<seb128> psivaa_, thanks
<psivaa_> seb128: np
<mandel> sil2100, line 74 is syncing from another silo, but yet that is not what we want to do for rtm, removing the stuff under "additional source.." and reconfiguring should be neough, right?
<mandel> Mirv, maybe you know too ^
<sil2100> mandel: yeah
<mandel> sil2100, sweet, thx
<mandel> sil2100, I wanted to be 100% sure
<sil2100> mandel: although we might need to remove the packakages by hand from the PPA itself
<sil2100> Not sure if the new build job is fixed in regards of that
<mandel> sil2100, ok, I''ll try and we'll see
<Mirv> davmor2: seb128: there is u-s-s bandaid now in the PPA tested to be working - storage info commented out, all other parts work. Laney has another branch that I'll take a look which may bring us initially "storage info is there, but not yet correct"
<Laney> no
<Mirv> ok, so not bringing that
<Laney> you might need to combine, my commit only gets the free space calculation working
<Mirv> oh, ok. well, I'll look at it.
<Laney> it's a problem because they removed this storageType thing >:(
<Laney> so one other bandaid is to copy that function somewhere
<davmor2> Laney, Mirv: the one important question is this, can you enable developer mode and reset the device?  As far as I am concerned those 2 items are the critical ones on the about page, Anything above that is a bonus for a bandaid till the full fix is in :)
<davmor2> Laney, Mirv:  I'm assuming it will be longwinded but minor fixes to get everything else up and running right?
<Mirv> davmor2: I tested developer mode, testing reset too although I assume it doesn't use much Qt functionality what it's doing
<Mirv> davmor2: yes so the current bandaid is purely commenting out two sections in QML http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10202733/
<Mirv> so that the rest of the page that doesn't use removed Qt features can load
<Mirv> davmor2: so your usual about page sanity test is to switch developer mode + use reset?
<Laney> if you take my commit I think you'll be able to have the storage item there but you should make it un clickable
<Laney> i.e. just turn off Storage.qml
<Mirv> ok Laney
<Laney> but try it
<Mirv> trying
<Laney> not sure I got as far as test building
<Laney> ;-)
<davmor2> Mirv: For sanity testing I just need to enable developer mode for the upgrade test, in the regression testing though it is deeper.   But it is good to know that they both work for that.  :)
<Mirv> yeah reset seems to have worked, back to the wizard now
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<Mirv> Laney: seb128: made laney's branch a WIP MP and commented what I needed to do to get the portion of the functionality back: https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/storageinfo-5.4/+merge/249630
<Mirv> combined with only a single commenting out of the StorageInfo in the qml file this time
<Mirv> so the free space count is back
<rsalveti> mandel: hey, trying to understand the landing then
<rsalveti> mandel: we got a ciborium one for vivid and rtm
<rsalveti> mandel: are you landing the vivid one now?
<rsalveti> mandel: and also, are we ready to set the rtm one to needs qa?
<rsalveti> Mirv: great, just let me know when you rebuild your packages again (removing the ~test)
<rsalveti> so we can give another round of testing
<Mirv> rsalveti: it's done already, but Kubuntu is keeping us back so I'll wait for Monday anyhow
<Mirv> there are no changes in any package other than the version string change in changelog
<rsalveti> Mirv: oh, great then
<Mirv> mandel: thanks, I'll rebuild it in the 5.4 PPA after that
<mandel> rsalveti, yes, I'm going to test the rtm now and will set it ready for Qa to land
<rsalveti> mandel: great, and for vivid? can't we just land it now?
<rvr> bfiller: boiko: ping
<mandel> rsalveti, yes,  but we need to coordinate with Mirv AFAIK is ok, is that correct?
<Mirv> mandel: rsalveti: I landed it already and rebuild is ongoing in the Qt 5.4 PPA
<mandel> perfect
<Mirv> since you marked it as tested
<mandel> Mirv, yes, it was tested
<rvr> bfiller: boiko: I'm testing silo 11. Taking a look to the silo diff, there is a change to factory-wipe.conf
<rvr> bfiller: boiko: Line 69 https://pastebin.canonical.com/125629/
<rvr> bfiller: boiko: Can you confirm or deny?
<rsalveti> mandel: Mirv: even better
<mandel> rsalveti, I'm testing in rtm ciborium and will set it ready for qa in a few mins
<mvo> hm, the citrain gives me a hard time assigning #92 (click). I get a fatal error
<boiko> rvr: checking
<boiko> rvr: hmm, that doesn't seem right
<boiko> rvr: bfiller: it looks like something landed on rtm and was not committed to bzr
<rsalveti> mandel: thanks
<rvr> boiko: I'm using citrain-diff tool by brendand
<rvr> boiko: Do you think the diff is right?
<boiko> rvr: so, the diff for ubuntu-touch-session should only contain this: https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/ubuntu-touch-session/rtm-14.09-fix-1413316/+merge/249230
<boiko> rvr: it seems the ubuntu-touch-session RTM bzr branch is outdated
<rvr> boiko: As far as I remember, factory_wipe fix was done via device tarball, can that explain it?
<boiko> rvr: yep, that probably explains it
<boiko> rvr: let me compare the commit history with the changelog, just a sec
<mvo> hey trainguards, I have trouble assigning a silo for #92 (new click release). am I doing something wrong?
<mvo> I got this: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/4098/
<mvo> 2015-02-13 12:58:25,797 ERROR Could not find REQUEST_ID 1423832036072 in any silo.
<mandel> rsalveti, set to be tested by QA
<boiko> rvr: yep, ricmm's changes are not in bzr, we need to sync that somehow
<boiko> rvr: I mean, before landing silo 11
<rsalveti> mandel: awesome
<mandel> rsalveti, dealing with the udm stuff to get it landed today too
<rsalveti> mandel: cool
<rsalveti> landing day
<boiko> rvr: I'll go for lunch now, but right after I'm back I will deal with that, ok?
<rvr> boiko: Ok
<tvoss_> trainguards, can I get a silo for line 93?
<jibel> sil2100, testing report sent. Same pass rate than previous run with more tests executed.
<sil2100> jibel: o/
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sil2100> tvoss_: on it
<tvoss_> sil2100, thx
<sil2100> jibel, john-mcaleely, ogra_, pmcgowan: so it seems we're green on promoting 234 to the rc channel
<sil2100> The only problem I see now is...
<john-mcaleely> uhoh
<sil2100> The idea was to promote those 2-week images to the ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en channel, but what about the emulator and mako images?
<sil2100> I mean, we could have those in that channel too
<sil2100> But the name indicates 'bq-aquaris.en' - so I doubt anyone would actually see or use those images on mako
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Since who would flash their mako with an aquaris channel?
<john-mcaleely> hm. maybe we need a 14.09/rc ?
<sil2100> Yeah, what I would propose is creating an alias to the aquaris channel
<pmcgowan> so I will defer to john-mcaleely  but we do not want the ota going to krillins in the field yet
<sil2100> I know it's a bit dirty, but would work for sure
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, definately a bit dirty, but sure, why not
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, yeah, it's all fine so long as we stay out of stable/
<john-mcaleely> and having a more generic name for people to flash makos from seems good
<pmcgowan> not sure we need another channel, folks can use proposed or wait?
<ogra_> sil2100, i would just leave these arches out
<pmcgowan> no one using stable would flash a special channel
<john-mcaleely> isn't it a bit unfair to the mako folks?
<pmcgowan> I suspect few mako stable users?
<john-mcaleely> but sure, mako is a dev tool, so stable or proposed might be all you need
<john-mcaleely> indeed
<john-mcaleely> do we need it for test coverage (ie only mako exercises some areas?)
<sil2100> We could leave them out, sure, but it does seem to be a little bit of a waste
<pmcgowan> dont think so, since mako has less stuff than krillin
<Mirv> sil2100: robru: help! I removed ciborium MP from 005 and replaced it with manual upload to do a simple rebuild now that ciborium landed from another silo, and build job is failing https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-005-1-build/108/console - I'd need fully succeeding build run of 005 (and publish later on) by Monday
<bfiller> boiko: can you check with rsalveti or ricmm on that? looks like ubuntu-touch-session may have been sycned from vivid and the rtm branch not updated? maybe we should just be re-syncing if that is the case?
<Mirv> so I think it has a bit somewhere that tracks the now obsolete MP related build number
<sil2100> Mirv: uh oh! Might be something with the new build job, let me dive into that but robru would be the best person to poke
<john-mcaleely> For me, this would be for an stable/ mako community of non-devs
<john-mcaleely> probably very small, but perhaps important?
<Mirv> sil2100: robru: this is also a situation that may not have happened before - removing MP and replacing it straight away with manual upload. I could workaround it of course by doing empty MP instead.
<Mirv> sil2100: robru: because usually train packages are of course handled via MP:s, but the empty MP:s did not work too well in one previous Qt landing so I've chosen this track plus manual syncing of certain trunks instead
<sil2100> Mirv: but I remember we allowed things like that before at least
<Mirv> sil2100: it clearly remembers it used to do a build of ciborium from MP with a certain bumped version number, and is now confused since there's another direct upload instead
<sil2100> A reconfigure should wipe his .project file in the normal case and re-create it, but let me check how it's right now
<Mirv> sil2100: I reconfigured (via prepare-silo) the silo after removing MP + adding manual source
<jdstrand> hey-- I'm on 14.09-proposed r194 mako and over the last two days I saw some bad behavior that I haven't seen in months and months
<jdstrand> specifically, twice I had to reboot my phone because side edge gestures didn't work. I could swipe from the top for notifications, and swipe from the bottom to hide that, but I could not swipe from the left to reveal the launcher or from the right to switch apps
<mvo> hey trainguards, I have trouble assigning a silo for #92 (new click release). am I doing something wrong?
<mvo> (sorry for re-asking, my network was down for some minutes)
<jdstrand> has anyone seen this?
 * jdstrand didn't see it mentioned on the list
<jdstrand> looking at http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/, it is not immediately obvious what might've changed
<jdstrand> that might cause this
<ogra_> you need to map the mako version against krillin
<ogra_> the rtm changelogs above are all against krillin version numbers
 * jdstrand just went by the date
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> yeah, that should be fine
<jdstrand> went back for the last 5 changes
<jdstrand> maybe I'll do all of Feb just to be tidy
<sil2100> mvo: hey!
<sil2100> mvo: let me look
<sil2100> mvo: hmm, #92 doesn't seem to look like your landing, can you refresh the spreadsheet?
<sil2100> mvo: I think it might be bugged on your side and it didn't register you entering the details
<sil2100> ogra_, jibel, pmcgowan, john-mcaleely: so for now I'll promote 234 to the rc channel for krillin and wait for Steve with the rest of the devices
<rvr> mandel: Silo 0 has no associated bug in the spreadsheet
<kenvandine> jgdx, i kicked a rebuild of silo 15 because we've had a bunch of landings since that
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ac
<john-mcaleely> k
<ogra_> sil2100, +1
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> jgdx, so what's the status of that stuff?  have we nailed down the issues found in the rtm silo?
<kenvandine> jgdx, sorry i haven't been following it lately
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, there is an open bug for edges not working, I have seen it
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: ah, good to know
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, if you have more info https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1408263
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1408263 in android (Ubuntu) "Edge gestures still get lost" [Undecided,New]
<jgdx> kenvandine, it's blocked by https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1378778
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1378778 not found
 * jgdx adds that to spreadsheet
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: that's it exactly. I'll subscribe and see if I can help with more info
<jgdx> kenvandine, ah- sorry. Bit late
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, and I have had them come back without a reboot, quite odd
<kenvandine> jgdx, ah, bummer... so it's blocked by another bug :/
<mvo> sil2100: ok, let me try again with a different browser
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: no reboot, that is odd. though in the moment I want to use the phone, I really want to use it (both cases needed to make a call)
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, same, I launched dialer from the app scope to get to it, then after the call edges worked
<jdstrand> yeah, unfortunately I didn't have the app scope up
<jdstrand> I had the music player once and something else the other time (I don't remember)
<bzoltan_> mvo:  I subscribed to your landing and I will help it with running the SDK's functional tests too
<mvo> sil2100: indeed, none of the information I put there was there its there now (I think) in line #95 but still no cookie, i.e. I still get a jenkins error when I try to start the build
<mvo> sil2100: eh, I mean when I try to assign a silo
<sil2100> mvo: let me try it then
<sil2100> mvo: it's for vivid, right? As the series wasn't assigned
<mvo> oh, geeh
<mvo> sorry
 * mvo feels a bit silly now
<sil2100> mvo: assigning :) No worries!
<sil2100> ubuntu/landing-013 for you
<mvo> \o/
<sil2100> === IMAGE rc.RTM #18 promoted ===
<sil2100> (krillin #234, only to the rc channel)
<sil2100> (images mako #194 and generic_x86 #188 wait for additional decision-making)
<john-mcaleely> downloading and updating on my handset
<john-mcaleely> I wonder if I'm the only user of that channel :-)
<john-mcaleely> thanks sil2100
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, digging deeper into your issue now, it seems the train didn't change the .project file, which is probably something that it should do ;p
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: \o/ I might use it as well, but since I reflash my device like crazy between rtm and vivid, I guess I wouldn't really feel any merits of using this channel ;)
<john-mcaleely> heh
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: thanks for the testing guys!
<john-mcaleely> +1
<sil2100> Mirv: I think there might be a small misconception regarding handling of the additional source uploads indeed
<sil2100> pstolowski: oh, your landing seems to have found a small issue in our new build job ;)
<sil2100> pstolowski: I'll be publishing as I suppose train-related uploads saw worse things, but it seems the train currently doesn't trim down the commit-message to the first newline
<sil2100> Anyway, publishing
<Mirv> sil2100: can the .project file be manually changed or should I simply opt for empty MP to get back on track?
<pstolowski> sil2100, ah.. what was that? the remark about no abi breakage made in the commit msg?
<Saviq> elopio, could we ask you for a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/screenshot_ap_test/+merge/249542 please? :)
<elopio> Saviq: of course. I'm on it.
<sil2100> Mirv: I could hack the .project file, but maybe a cleaner way would be to include an empty MP for now, if that's fine with you of course
<sil2100> Mirv: since I see the problem is that when a build is started as watch_only, all the steps that potentially re-generate the .project file are skipped
<Mirv> sil2100: robru: empty MP for this one is ok to me
<Saviq> trainguards, silo for line 96 please :)
<sil2100> Saviq: o/
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Big changes in CI Train build job, ping robru at the first sign of trouble.
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Big changes in CI Train build job, ping robru at the first sign of trouble. Ubuntu-RTM landing gates closed.
<boiko> trainguards: can I please get a reconfigure on vivid silo 007?
<sil2100> boiko: sure, what changed?
<boiko> sil2100: I added a new component (address-book-app) there
<sil2100> Ah, new component, on it
<boiko> sil2100: yep :)
<sil2100> boiko: should be good :)
<boiko> sil2100: thanks!
<Saviq> sil2100, sorries, can have reconfigure for vivid silo 18, somehow managed to miss a project+MP
<sil2100> Saviq: sure thing
<sil2100> Saviq: done
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<Saviq> ohnoes :?
<boiko> rvr: where can I get that script that generates the packaging diff? I want to make sure it is ok now
<rvr> boiko: One moment
<rvr> boiko: https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/phablet-tools/citrain-diff
<rvr> boiko: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/phablet-tools/citrain-diff/view/head:/citrain-diff
<boiko> rvr: nice! thanks!
<plars> kenvandine: regarding the system-settings ci issue, talking to fginther about it now so I wanted to move here...
<plars> kenvandine: how are you running it when you try it locally? are you using phablet-test-run? That's all we do in CI
<plars> so assuming you are running it the same way, we struggle to find anything that's different
<kenvandine> yeah, phablet-test-run
<boiko> rvr: I am doing a last test on silo 11, but the diff looks ok now at least
<kenvandine> plars, i thought in CI there was a script run that does a bunch of restarts?
<kenvandine> so it's a little different
<plars> kenvandine: restarts?
<rvr> boiko: Did you change anything?
<kenvandine> maybe that's just smoke tests?
<kenvandine> something that restarts the device between tests
<kenvandine> it seemed much more complicated that just phablet-test-run on the whole thing
<plars> kenvandine: the CI scripts for smoke and ci all just use the standard phablet tools for provisioning the device (ubuntu-device-flash), setting it up and running it
<kenvandine> phablet-test-run -r 0000 ubuntu_system_settings
<kenvandine> is all i did
<plars> kenvandine: ah, right in smoke we reboot between test suites. But it's still just phablet-test-run each time
<kenvandine> does that happen in CI too?
<kenvandine> or just smoke?
<plars> kenvandine: well it's just running one suite in ci, so no reboot between because there is no between
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i didn't flash my device right before
<kenvandine> which i don't want to do on a friday, my mako is my daily driver right now :)
<plars> kenvandine: well that's something we do differently
<fginther> kenvandine, when running MP tests, there is a specific script that can be used: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/README-cli.rst#L81
<plars> kenvandine: we always provision before and start with a fresh environment
<fginther> kenvandine, I have a mako sitting here unused, I can give try to reproduce it locally
<kenvandine> fginther, i'd appreciate it
<Saviq> sil2100, aah, build job rewrote the silo metadata, please reconfigure again
<kenvandine> we'd really like to figure out what caused it to start failing
<kenvandine> it was reliable for weeks...
<fginther> kenvandine, I'll let you know the results, at least try to make sure the problem is specific to a set of devices
<fginther> err, s/is specific/is not specific/
<rvr> boiko: bfiller: Approving silo 9.
<bfiller> rvr: thanks
<boiko> rvr: thanks, as soon as it lands I can rebuild silo 11
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Big changes in CI Train build job, ping robru at the first sign of trouble.
<sil2100> davmor2, jibel: if we could get someone signing-off the oxide landing today it would be a very nice thing, since it would give us the whole weekend of dogfooding texting
<sil2100> s/texting/testing
<sil2100> It might be abit too much for QA in our TZ, but maybe it could be handed off to ToyKeeper somehow?
<jibel> sil2100, davmor2 is on it but it's huge.
<bzoltan_> Mirv: ^ what the hack is that?
<om26er> bzoltan_, Hey!
<sil2100> bzoltan_: uh oh, is that during build time?
<rhuddie> boiko, I am testing silo 3, dialer-app autopilot tests. which tests should be fixed by this silo? I am seeing 4 failures.
<sil2100> bzoltan_: hmmm, where does this message come from actually? Am I blind or did the build actually succeed?
<boiko> rhuddie: you see 4 failures with the silo or without it?
<rhuddie> boiko, both.
<boiko> rhuddie: it was supposed to fix all failures, mind providing me some logs with the failures so that I check them?
<rhuddie> boiko, here are the logs. I've just copied the call stacks: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10206746/
<Saviq> sil2100, I'll need another reconfigure of vivid silo 18 please, the train rewrote the config, 'cause was building already...
<Saviq> also, trainguards, I can has silo for line 97 please
<sil2100> ogra_, jibel, davmor2, popey, robru: I might be a bit late for the meeting since I need to fetch my girl from the train station
<sil2100> Saviq: assigned, now reconfiguring
<Saviq> sil2100, faster than light!
<bfiller> sil2100: can you publish rtm 9 please?
<rsalveti> davmor2: jhodapp: kgunn: sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediaplayer-app/+bug/1421721
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1421721 in mediaplayer-app (Ubuntu) "Can't open mediaplayer-app anymore on vivid 97" [Critical,Confirmed]
<rsalveti> will check with some older images now
<jhodapp> rsalveti, cool thanks
<slangasek> is proposed-migration in place for 14.09-factory{-proposed,}, like it is for 14.09? wgrant, infinity, cjwatson?
<cjwatson> slangasek: yes
<slangasek> cjwatson: great, thanks
<cjwatson> slangasek: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/ubuntu-rtm/ has the output
<popey> zbenjamin: on a different pc than the one I usually use, I'm getting "Unable to find a shell" when I maintain my kit. We have seen this before haven't we?
<sil2100> Ok, made it on time
<ogra_> <Saviq> sil2100, faster than light!
<ogra_> :D
<kgunn> trainguards hey there, could i get a reconfig on vivid silo 0
<sil2100> kgunn: on it
<sil2100> bfiller: on it too!
<boiko> rhuddie: ok, I will have to work on those, two of them I don't really know why they happen (the second and the third errors), but the other two I have seen happening once, I will work on those
<rhuddie> boiko, alright thanks.
<om26er> alexabreu, Hi!
<alexabreu> om26er, hey
<om26er> alexabreu, I have verified the fix in silo15. what part of the TestPlan I need to run ?
<om26er> the testplan seems a bit different than most projects
<alexabreu> om26er, only the 2 first bits (cordova is not related)
<om26er> alexabreu, hmm, ok. So nothing to test on the device except to make sure apps start fine ?
<alexabreu> om26er, mmh the TP can be expanded a bit (I'll do it), but otherwise yeah
<om26er> alexabreu, it'll be helpful if you add a testcase for the bug fix in the silo.
<alexabreu> om26er, it is there already, just running on the device didn't workw/o the fix
<rsalveti> jhodapp: image 96 is fine
<jhodapp> rsalveti, wow, so it broke just with 97
<rsalveti> jhodapp: yeah
<jhodapp> rsalveti, got a link to what changed? I never know how to find that lol
<rsalveti> jhodapp: there was a mediaplayer-app update
<rsalveti> jhodapp: just updated the bug
<jhodapp> oh really
<jhodapp> rsalveti, who committed it that we should talk to?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediaplayer-app/0.20.5+15.04.20150213-0ubuntu1
<rsalveti> but need to update it from 96 and see
<rsalveti> will do that in a minute
<jhodapp> k
<alexabreu> om26er, I added 2 test cases if you want to run them
<om26er> alexabreu, yes, I am in the process of setting up QtCreator.
<charles> trainguards, line 62 (rtm silo 19) is in error, the wrong MPs were pasted into the spreadsheet. can they be cleared out and I'll redo
<robru> charles: yeah just make sure the right MPs are in there and I'll update the silo.
<charles> robru, ack
<bzoltan_> om26er: who did you ping about that RTM branch?
<om26er> bzoltan_, I pinged about silo 14
<bzoltan_> om26er:  who did you ping?
<om26er> bzoltan_, I pinged you
<om26er> bzoltan_, I just wanted to know wanted to know is how do I verify the fix ? seems related to translations
<bzoltan_> om26er: "No response from the Devs regarding a way to verify the fix. " != "Hey" :)
<om26er> bzoltan_, Yeah, I had to put in a reason for why I was not testing that silo. Perhaps bad use of words from me.
<bzoltan_> om26er:  I think you could go ahead and valiate the sile from the point of regression and general functionality check. Pete Woods and Andrew Hayzen  are the folks who should make the call based on this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/1327419
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1327419 in libusermetrics (Ubuntu) "Infographic's language not updated until the metric value is changed" [High,In progress]
<fginther> kenvandine, I ran the tests for the packages associated with https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/982/testReport/junit/ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_security/SecurityTestCase/test_locking_control_value/
<fginther> kenvandine, I saw 109 failures when useing "phablet-test-run -r 0000 ubuntu_system_settings" and a few more using the run-mp script
<fginther> kenvandine, Most of the failures log the message "Appears process has already exited"
<kenvandine> fginther, humm... do you have python3-evdev installed?
<kenvandine> at one point that wasn't getting installed as a dep
<kenvandine> but that'll cause that number of failures
<fginther> python-evdev is installed
<kenvandine> python3-evdev?
<fginther> oops, yes that too:
<kenvandine> hmm
<fginther> python3-evdev:
<fginther>   Installed: 0.4.1-0ubuntu3
<kenvandine> dunno
<kenvandine> something's wrong there :)
<kenvandine> that's worse than what happens in CI :)
<bzoltan_> om26er: and if you would have checked the MR you could have seen that it is covered with unit tests -> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/i18ntagRTM/+merge/249357
<om26er> bzoltan_, sure, I'll do that. I am testing a silo, which take a few minutes.
<om26er> bzoltan_, yeah, I saw the MR.
<bzoltan_> om26er:  and the unit test results are available in the build logs -> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/197449045/buildlog_ubuntu-rtm-14.09-armhf.ubuntu-ui-toolkit_1.1.1298%2B15.04.20150212~rtm-0ubuntu1_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<bzoltan_> om26er:  look for "tst_i18n: ********* Start testing of tst_I18n *********"
<om26er> bzoltan_, thanks for the link. So I guess I'll just work on general checking around things for regressions.
<bzoltan_> om26er:  But fundamentally I would love to see pete-woods's ack on the implementation. He was requesting that feature as dependency for fixing the #1327419
<om26er> bug 1327419
<ubot5> bug 1327419 in libusermetrics (Ubuntu) "Infographic's language not updated until the metric value is changed" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1327419
<om26er> _mup_ is missing.
<bzoltan_> om26er: :) well, do not be soft on us. Give your most critical eyes ... it is an OTA release. Serious stuff.
<om26er> Sounds like military training :D
<fginther> kenvandine, let us know if there is any more info we could provide. At this time, the issues appears to be outside of how the test is being executed, so I'll leave it in your hands.
<kenvandine> fginther, ok, thanks for trying
<kenvandine> fginther, at least it works better in CI than it does on your device :)
<fginther> kenvandine, the last two image tests don't look much better though :-( http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/vivid/touch/mako/97:20150213:20150210/12295/ubuntu_system_settings/
<kenvandine> fginther, could you try it one more time with what's in vivid?
<kenvandine> oh my
<fginther> kenvandine, do you mean just a standard image, no MPS?
<kenvandine> yeah
<fginther> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> that's what i was running the other day
<kenvandine> fginther, the smoke test does include a crash file
<kenvandine> jgdx, the smoke testing crash file shows that haptic feedback stuff too
<robru> sil2100: what's up with rtm landings? ^
<robru> can I land stuff? I thought gates were closed
<sil2100> robru: yeah :)
<sil2100> robru: as per topic, all is good, we're open
<robru> sil2100: ok thanks
<davmor2> sil2100, dbarth: oxide-qt passes all day and 2 minor issues, one of which is the ebay site itself and the other looks like it is a weather app issue \o/
<robru> charles: oh sorry, did you put the right MPs in row 62 yet?
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<kenvandine> fginther, the smoke testing took a dive between the 10th and 12th
<kenvandine> fginther, 90.9% pass on the 10th
<kenvandine> and 6.3% on the 12th
<om26er> alexabreu, Hey
<alexabreu> om26er, hey
<charles> robru, not yet, looks like ubuntu-themes didn't have an rtm branch yet so I'm setting that up
<om26er> alexabreu, since I installed the silo on the device, I wonder why am I testing the Ubuntu SDK ?
<robru> charles: ah ok, just ping me when you're ready then
<fginther> kenvandine, it looks like there was a new version of ubuntu-system-settings, 0.3+15.04.20150211.1-0ubuntu1. But not sure if that coincides to the failures
<kenvandine> the failures seem to be low in the stack
<kenvandine> all starting with haptic feedback stuff
<kenvandine> so i suspect one of the qt packages
<om26er> alexabreu, also "Run HTML5 Application on Device" is greyed out due to some reason.
<alexabreu> om26er, mmh not sure I get what you are saying, ... you are testing html5 apps, making sure that they run properly
<kenvandine> which image 96 on the 12th had a bunch of qt related packages
<kenvandine> and mir
<kenvandine> etc
<alexabreu> om26er, the TP needs an update, the option has been removed (and included in the usual "run")
<kenvandine> jgdx, interesting, one thing that landed between the good smoke tests and bad smoke tests is the other vibrate branch
<kenvandine> jgdx, which is hidden, so not even shown
<kenvandine> but the crashes all seem to stem from haptic feedback related stuff
<kenvandine> huge list of changes in image 96 http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/96.changes
<kenvandine> the pass rate went from 90.9% in #95 to 6.3% in #96
<om26er> alexabreu, when I run it, it always executes the app on the desktop
<om26er> even I have my phone connected with adb enabled
<alexabreu> om26er, you have to change the kit, and select the one associated w/ the device
<sil2100> kenvandine: remember you can have changes with CI Train landing descriptions in http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu/vivid/96.commitlog
<om26er> alexabreu, "there is currently no kit defined for your device"
<kenvandine> sil2100, right, thanks!
<om26er> I tried 'Autocreate' button that gives an error
<alexabreu> om26er, go to the project> tab on the left and add one (Add kit)
<alexabreu> om26er, if you need to create one, go to the device tab and click on the device connected and there is a way to create a kit for it
<jhodapp> rsalveti, I bet it was revision 326 and 328 that broke mediaplayer-app: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/mediaplayer-app/trunk/revision/326
<jhodapp> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/mediaplayer-app/trunk/revision/328
<rsalveti> jhodapp: I noticed we're missing one package in this image
<rsalveti> jhodapp: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras0.2
<jhodapp> rsalveti, which one?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: the image was built before the new seeds got published
<jhodapp> rsalveti, well those changes supposedly remove the need for that package, so that's probably why it was removed
<jhodapp> rsalveti, ah, that's probably why then
<rsalveti> right, but then bill requested qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras0.2 to be included in the seeds
<rsalveti> but still didn't try
<rsalveti> jhodapp: doing apt-get update/upgrade now and will see
<jhodapp> rsalveti, ok, interesting that it requires qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras0.2 but I don't see an include in the VideoPlayer.qml for that version
<rsalveti> jhodapp: right
<rsalveti> probably a bug indeed
<rsalveti> bfiller: ^
<rsalveti> jhodapp: but worked fine after apt-get update/upgrade
<rsalveti> jhodapp: going to trigger a new image
<jhodapp> oh really
<jhodapp> nice
<rsalveti> hm, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/326/builds says rebuilding but I don't see that yet in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch/
<rsalveti> but should show up soon
<kenvandine> jhodapp, bfiller had said he missed an import that needed to be removed, in mediaplayer
<kenvandine> and had a fix pending for it
<jhodapp> kenvandine, I see that as revision 328 for mediaplayer-app
<jhodapp> kenvandine, so he was saying it just hasn't landed?
<bfiller> rsalveti: it's fixed in new mediaplayer-app
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i missed it in this first branch
<rsalveti> bfiller: great
<bfiller> jhodapp, rsalveti : should be in next image, just apt-get install it
<jhodapp> bfiller, so the fix is to just remove the qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras0.1 dependency right, doesn't it require qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras0.2 though?
<kenvandine> rsalveti, we still need the image with the seed change though :)
<bfiller> jhodapp: no
<rsalveti> kenvandine: the seeds was changed already
<kenvandine> rsalveti, yeah, but no images since
<rsalveti> started a new one, waiting now :-)
<bfiller> jhodapp: mediaplayer-app doesn't rely on extras at all anymore but you need the latest version of it
<kenvandine> rsalveti, thanks!
<jhodapp> bfiller, ok
<bfiller> jhodapp: the fixed version of mediaplayer-app has landed but just not in the image yet
<alexabreu> trainguards can you reconfigure RTM silo13  pls?
<jhodapp> bfiller, makes sense, thanks
<rsalveti> jhodapp: next image should be all good then
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah, confirmed that it's working after an upgrade
<om26er> alexabreu, I see this error when starting the app: http://i.imgur.com/hTlsspB.png
<rsalveti> jhodapp: great
<jhodapp> rsalveti, testing silo 17
<om26er> alexabreu, am I using wrong version of Ubuntu or something
<rsalveti> jhodapp: cool
<jhodapp> rsalveti, is anyone debugging the vivid hanging issues?
<alexabreu> om26er, mmmh you should be using the ubuntu-sdk-14.10 sdk
<rsalveti> jhodapp: will jump on that later today I hope
<robru> alexabreu: on it
<jhodapp> rsalveti, awesome, let me know if you need any help
<rsalveti> jhodapp: sure, thanks
<alexabreu> om26er, but the debug one is fine (the debug policy is afaik automatically added by qtc, but has to be removed when uploading to the store)
<om26er> alexabreu, thats not in the list: http://i.imgur.com/9YjxI2p.png
<om26er> should I install 15.04 on my desktop
<alexabreu> om26er, try the 14.10-dev2, or install 15.04
<om26er> Hahaha, says : 14.10-dev2 is obsolete.
<charles> robru, the branches in line 62 are fixed now
<robru> charles: ok, silo is good to go
<charles> robru, thanks
<robru> charles: you're welcome
<om26er> bzoltan_, where can I see the ui-toolkit test plan results ?
<dobey> fginther: hey. so, my branch that adds the autopkgtest bits and makes the autopilot tests run is in trunk now. the tests still won't run under mir yet, but i wonder if we should enable them so they get run on MPs, and just not fail MPs for failed AP tests yet?
<zbenjamin> popey: the could not find a shell thing wasn't it because you used terminator?
<robru> charles: rtm silo 4
<charles> robru, ack
<rsalveti> bfiller: kenvandine: jhodapp: image 98 is out: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/98.changes
<kenvandine> rsalveti, thanks!
<kenvandine> now i can worry less :)
<bfiller> rsalveti: thanks
<jhodapp> rsalveti, nice, thanks man
<bfiller> rsalveti: will need to do the same thing next week on rtm, actually just the seed will need to be updated once my silo is synced
<rsalveti> bfiller: sure, no worries
<rsalveti> just let me know when you need it to be updated
<bfiller> robru: fyi, seems to be an off by one error in the dashboard with the spreadsheet row
<bfiller> robru: reports one row higher than where it really is
<bfiller> damn 0's and 1's :)
<robru> bfiller: looks right to me, but I did notice something like that earlier today. try reloading the spreadsheet.
<bfiller> ok
<bfiller> robru: yup it's fine now
<robru> bfiller: hehe. amazingly the dashboard knows the spreadsheet row better than the spreadsheet does ;-)
<fginther> dobey, that can be done, we'll let you know when it's ready
<dobey> fginther: great thanks. i'm going to be heading out soon since it's about EOD here. but just ping me and i'll see it later.
<charles> hurm?
 * charles looks
<charles> ah, it didn't get top approved, and dobey's already EODed.
<charles> I'll be a little tacky and top-approve myself
<rsalveti> bfiller: can't we make https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1421091 part of silo rtm 11?
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1421091 not found
<rsalveti> bfiller: it's also a critical factory issue
<robru> kenvandine: around for a packaging ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-019-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-themes_14.04+15.04.20150213~rtm-0ubuntu1.diff/*view*/ thanks
<robru> kenvandine: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-021-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_compiz_1%3A0.9.12.1+15.04.20150213-0ubuntu1.diff/*view*/ another one if you can
<robru> Mirv: congrats: 11G	./silos/ubuntu/landing-005 13G	./silos
<robru> awesome.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-02-14
<bfiller> rsalveti: I can add that to silo 11
<bfiller> rsalveti: added https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/telephony-service/rtm-14.09-fix-1421091/+merge/249694 to silo 11 and rebuilding
<rsalveti> bfiller: great, thanks
<imgbot> === IMAGE 99 building (started: 20150214-02:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 99 DONE (finished: 20150214-03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/99.changes ===
<Mirv> robru: sorry :D
<robru> Mirv: no worries, I managed to clear up 5GBs from various caches and ancient backups, so there's some wiggle room ;-)
<robru> Mirv: whoa, actually we're back down to 2GB free already, holy crap
<Mirv> hmmh
<robru> Mirv: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/cyphermox-test/642/console balls
<robru> Mirv: what's the status of silo 5? is it relatively stable or are you rebuilding most of those packages frequently?
<Mirv> robru: not going to rebuild anymore much, but there are three packages that I will manually upload once it's possible (which is why the build job does not yet succeed)
<Mirv> robru: landing hopefully on Monday
<robru> Mirv: glad to hear that'll be over soon ;-)
<Mirv> robru: you are just wishing for all that space to free up :)
<robru> Mirv: yep ;-)
<Mirv> robru: I rebuilt ~everything yesterday to get final version numbers, that's probably part of the problem. autocleaning should probably help at some point, as also earlier everything has been rebuilt, just more gradually
<robru> Mirv: hm each build deletes the files from the previous build...
<Mirv> robru: but clearly something happened yesterday considering that tarball size.. the amount of packages in the PPA stayed the same
<Mirv> robru: or maybe it was that watch_only build that hasn't been tried for a long time, and it downloaded all those packages?
<Mirv> I'll need to run it again once the PPA is final
<robru> Mirv: Hmmmmmmm not sure. I didn't notice any dupes when i was scanning the disk usage
<Mirv> of course even if downloads all of them just once, it's probably that 5G+
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-02-15
<imgbot> === IMAGE 100 building (started: 20150215-02:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 100 DONE (finished: 20150215-03:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/100.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-02-15
<Mirv> alex-abreu: not top approved MP https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/webbrowser-app/context-menu-to-overlay-webviews/+merge/282489
<robru> Mirv: ^^ oh, amazing. two silos both with webbrowser-app went through QA.
<pete-woods> hey folks, cojld I get a packaging ack for:
<pete-woods> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-872/2016-02-12_14:33:42/vivid/libqofono/packaging_changes.diff
<pete-woods> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-872/2016-02-12_14:33:42/vivid/indicator-network/packaging_changes.diff
<pete-woods> this is to make ofono an optional dependency of indicator-network / libqofono
<pete-woods> as both apparently handle it fine, and it eases cross-building
<pete-woods> traininguards: ^
<sil2100> pete-woods: hey! Let me take a look in a moment :)
<pete-woods> thanks
<sil2100> pete-woods: ok, looks goodish, I checked that we have ofono-scripts in the seeds so ofono should be still pulled in correctly in touch
<Mirv> pete-woods: traininguards :D
<Mirv> I first thought my hilights setup is broken
<davmor2> Mirv: no just pete-woods ability to type, that makes be worry for his code :D
<Mirv> dbarth: two silos went through QA but couldn't be published - https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/893 had multiple commits to indicator-datetime done after the latest build in the PPA, and https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/955 has MP not approved plus also needed a rebuild since unity-webapps-qml + webbrowser-app was in QA at the same time and were published
<pete-woods> ha!
<pete-woods> fortunately I use an IDE with auto-complete
<pete-woods> wheras I IRC like I talk
<pete-woods> i.e. without extensive review
<dbarth> Mirv: ah, let me check that
<dbarth> Mirv: yeah, the indicator-datetime is due to unit tests being added; i checked with charles
<Mirv> dbarth: right, so just get them retested (unit tests changes of course shouldn't change anything) and sign them off again
<dbarth> Mirv: ack
<dbarth> Mirv: there is also a branch to make it xenial+vivid compatible
<dbarth> Mirv: i assume the result will have to go through qa again, right (and unfortunately)
<dbarth> so can i add this one as well, re-test myself and hand that over to qa?
<dbarth> wdyt?
<dbarth> this the packaging branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/unified-eds-code/+merge/284789
<Mirv> dbarth: yes, I think it makes sense if you're fairly sure it doesn't then fail QA because of that new branch
<dbarth> Mirv: nope, but i'll need to update the silo definition to re-target both vivid and xenial
<pete-woods> trainguards / davmor2: hi guys. my silo that fixes the ARM crash in libgcrypt doesn't seem to be making its way into the QA dash (https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/978). am I doing something wrong?
<pete-woods> oh wait,  the "automated signoff" is still running
<pete-woods> and apparently has been for a while now (since last week)
<Mirv> pete-woods: can you bring pitti with https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-070/excuses.html about the ppc64el ones being stuck?
<Mirv> s/bring/ping/
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, I've verified the fix in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1001 - train is unhappy because of autopkgtest but that's because those packages are missing a lot compared to trunks
<Mirv> pete-woods: it's good to raise it up indeed if stuff seems stuck when looking at the excuses link from the ticket page
<Saviq> sil2100, so AFAICT can be copied to emergency snapshot
<pete-woods> Mirv: okay, will do
<sil2100> Saviq: hey! I already copied it during the weekend ;) Risky, but I wanted QA to be able to start, allowing a re-spin if anything is b0rken
<sil2100> Saviq: thanks for testing it!
<Saviq> sil2100, oh ok
<Saviq> sil2100, not really risky, was QA'd already before adter all
<Saviq> *after
<Mirv> rhuddie: can you give me details on autopilot OSK bug? I mean the bug number / workaround
<rhuddie> Mirv, i think this is the one you want: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1542224
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1542224 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[regression] OSK suppressed in autopilot tests" [Critical,Triaged]
<rhuddie> Mirv, if you want to work-around it, you could try killing maliit-server, in which case the simulated keyboard should be used rather than OSK when you use the textfield write() method
<Mirv> rhuddie: ok, thanks for the workaround information too
<rhuddie> Mirv, no problem
<dbarth> Mirv: hey, on another front, there was https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/923 which is blocked, probably due to an oxide multi-arch wait-dep
<Mirv> dbarth: the excuses page explains that u-s-s-o-a has a dependency on oxide qml plugin on arm64, powerpc, ppc64el and s390x where oxide however is not available
<Mirv> dbarth: maybe the dependency should be on [amd64 armhf i386] only but u-s-s-o-a still building on the other archs?
<rvr> Saviq: Hi
<Saviq> rvr, uh oh! :)
<Saviq> rvr, how can I help?
<Mirv> Saviq: is QA the bringer of bad news usually? :)
<rvr> Saviq: I'm testing silo 51
<rvr> Saviq: When you tested "Dash doesn't accept input (appears frozen) after youtube scope auth", did account freeze after login?
<Saviq> rvr, no, everything seemed fine
<Saviq> Mirv, when they ask you questions during testing of your silo ;)
<rvr> Saviq: Well, right now, Accounts freezes after login in the YouTube scope, on screen with "Google" and the spinner.
<rvr> Tested in frieza and krillin
<rvr> Saviq: Also there is at least one "phone" mention left in the wizard, for Location, but don't know whether it is intended or not.
<Saviq> rvr, that page comes from the here terms, will follow up with the custom image
<Saviq> rvr, and will check the freeze in a moment
<rvr> Ok
<rvr> Saviq: It also freezes without the silo
<rvr> mardy: ping
<mardy> rvr: pong
<rvr> mardy: Are you aware of a freeze problem with Google?
<mardy> rvr: ah, I just read the backlog
<mardy> rvr: yes, bug 1544063
<ubot5`> bug 1544063 in webapps-sprint "UI freezes when trying to log in from youtube scope" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1544063
<rvr> mardy: Ah, then it is not fixed with the silo
<mardy> rvr: for an unlucky alignment of the stars, we are affected by two different types of freeze
<rvr> Bug #1534541: Dash doesn't accept input (appears frozen) after youtube scope auth
<ubot5`> bug 1534541 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Dash doesn't accept input (appears frozen) after youtube scope auth" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1534541
<rvr> mardy: Oh
<mardy> rvr: the silo fixes a freeze when a trusted session ends; but then there is another freeze (well, technically it's just OA waiting undefinitely) in OA
<rvr> mardy: I see!
<rvr> mardy: Well, I guess one silo must land before the other
<mardy> rvr: do you have another google account? as far as I've been told, not all accounts are affected by the latter freeze
<rvr> mardy: Yes, I have a number of them for tests
<mardy> rvr: you could try another one
<mardy> rvr: or actually, the description of bug 1544063 contains a fix which you can apply yourself
<ubot5`> bug 1544063 in webapps-sprint "UI freezes when trying to log in from youtube scope" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1544063
<rvr> Yeah, one liner
<mardy> rvr: if you change that line, and things work fine, then you can safely land silo 51
<rvr> Good idea
<pete-woods> ^ woot!
<rvr> mardy: Saviq: It works with the OA's patch :)
<rvr> Even without the silo :P
<rvr> Saviq: How can I check the splash spinner? Not sure what is it.
<Saviq> rvr, when you launch an app, the orange spinner in the center
<rvr> Saviq: Ack
<Saviq> rvr, before, it showed up straight away, now only after 2s (so in theory if app started within 2s, it won't show)
<rvr> Saviq: I see
<Saviq> rvr, you said FAIL on the youtube thing on silo 51, that's cleared up now is it?
<rvr> Saviq: Yes, cleared
<Saviq> ack
<rvr> Saviq: Silo approved
<Saviq> rvr, thanks!
<Saviq> sil2100, FYI ↑
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Wooo!
<sil2100> Just one silo left, publishing
<sil2100> Saviq: the mir inside the silo was to make britney happy, right?
<Saviq> sil2100, correct, not needed any more
<sil2100> Saviq: the silo is publishing now, just taking its sweet time while checking unity8 merges
<sil2100> Annoying that it takes so long
<Saviq> sil2100, it's published
<sil2100> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-051-2-publish/10/console <- not yet
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, robru said those status jobs only run every 15 mins, simply because they take 10mins to run...
<Saviq> $ apt-cache policy qtubuntu-android
<Saviq> qtubuntu-android:
<Saviq>   Zainstalowana: 0.60+15.04.20150318-0ubuntu3
<Saviq>   Kandydująca:   0.62+15.04.20160111-0ubuntu2
<Saviq>   Tabela wersji:
<Saviq>      0.62+15.04.20160111-0ubuntu2 0
<Saviq>        1100 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-046/ubuntu/ vivid/main armhf Packages
<Saviq>  *** 0.60+15.04.20150318-0ubuntu3 0
<Saviq>          50 http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ vivid/universe armhf Packages
<Saviq>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Saviq> sil2100, it is ↑ ;)
<sil2100> Strange!
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Ok, me goes afk in that case
<sil2100> brb
<Saviq> sil2100, re: platform-api, a new one was already in the snapshot, so that's what qtmir built against and pulled it in anyway, but it works fine with that
<Saviq> robru, oop? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-051-2-publish/10/consoleFull
<Saviq> could that be mir after all?
<Saviq> sil2100, you around? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-051-2-publish/10/console failed, I'd say because of mir after all, could you remove from silo and re-publish?
<Mirv> Saviq: the silo 51 apparently has wrong info in it about it having mir while it has not, thus the publish failed
<Saviq> Mirv, well, it does (did?) have mir in it
<Mirv> Saviq: did, I guess, nothing to be seen https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-051/+packages it says "ready to build"
<Saviq> sil2100, did you remove mir from that silo ↑?
<Mirv> Saviq: there's no mir MP:s in the request either
<Mirv> so it doesn't feel like the mir would be in that silo
<Saviq> Mirv, they were there to make britney happy, not needed any more, but wasn't needed to remove either
<Saviq> anyway
<Saviq> now that you cleared it from sources, should publish fine
<Mirv> Saviq: ah ok, britney hacking... well trying again
<Saviq> sil2100, please publish silo 51
<Saviq> Mirv, or you, thanks! :)
<Saviq> Mirv, actually, was not to make britney happy, but rather to make citrain tool happy for when new mir was in proposed
<Saviq> aanyway
<Mirv> it's taking ages, but let's see in 10 mins
<sil2100> Yeah, I removed mir but maybe pressed publish too early
<Mirv> Saviq: sil2100: ok 051 publish is successfully done
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks!
<Saviq> sil2100, no, there was no need to remove it, since it was already published
<Saviq> sil2100, train would just go over it (and if you removed, you needed to remove it form sources: in bileto)
<sil2100> hm, though the train propagates the sources list by itself from the contents
<sil2100> Oh well, too many changes happening
<sil2100> Anyway, it's published now from what I see
<Mirv> sil2100: a core-dev would be needed to publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/978
<sil2100> rvr: hmmm, I see you mentioned issues with silo 79
<sil2100> rvr: does that only happen with the silo installed?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely, jibel: ^ should we block until this gets resolved?
<sil2100> I guess this might take too long
<jibel> sil2100, it happens without the silo too, but it makes the silo impossible to verify
<john-mcaleely> hmm tricky
<john-mcaleely> jibel, so, should we land the silo, and hope, or propose to live without it?
<sil2100> hmm
<john-mcaleely> do two builds, one without, one with?
<sil2100> Yeah, I could kick a new build right now and we can re-build later on once we have a decision
<john-mcaleely> works for me
<sil2100> Ok, let's just do it ™
<john-mcaleely> :-)
<sil2100> Rootfs building, once it's built and imported to rc-proposed I'll copy it to rc :)
<john-mcaleely> oooh
<sil2100> Hopefully shouldn't take too long
<sil2100> robru: no slangasek, I recommend skipping the internal meeting ;)
<robru> sil2100: +1
<robru> sil2100: Mirv: Saviq: train will automatically add source packages to source package name list based on MPs + PPA contents, but does not remove, in the event of manual source packages.
<robru> oh heh
<robru> it approved based just on vivid and then when xenial started it flipped back to running
<robru> hmmmm
<alecu> rvr: just saw your comments on charles's silo: https://trello.com/c/uqSFc5VT/2771-1002-ubuntu-landing-079-indicator-bluetooth-charles
<rvr> alecu: Already discussed with morphis
<rvr> alecu: He was investigating
<alecu> rvr: so, you think those are not related to this silo?
<rvr> alecu: Well, the issue is not fixed with the silo
<alecu> rvr: yes, it's not completely fixed, but from what we can see this fix is needed too, right charles?
<Saviq> robru, yeah, I know, all resolved, sorry for bugging you
<robru> Saviq: no worries
<Saviq> robru, I didn't reply to your email yet, but were thinking... why shell out where (I suppose?) there are perfectly valid bzr/git modules out there?
<robru> Saviq: well we shell out to bzr because a) I inherited it this way and it would be insane to invest effort on bzr at this point, b) the bzr modules are unmaintained, and c) whatever is available probably isn't available for python3 in trusty.
<robru> Saviq: git probably has better modules, but even if it does, I doubt they exist for python3 in trusty
<robru> Saviq: so shelling out is just a nice standard way to have things kinda Just Work without thinking too hard about stuff.
<robru> Saviq: also in my experience, a lot of times when I compare python modules to shelling out to commandline tools, the python module api is often much lower-level than what shell exposes, so you end up writing a lot more code to interact with the api than with simply shelling out to the command you want to do.
<robru> which is strange but yeah, I'd rather have one line of "call('bzr', 'commit', ...)" than 100 lines of "instantiate bzr object, set this, call that method, catch this exception, etc etc"
<Saviq> robru, b) I think is bogus as you could say that about bzr as well ;)
<Saviq> the py3 argument I get
<Saviq> and I probably agree with the ease with which you can shell out, at the expense of having less control, but maybe that's ok
<robru> Saviq: yeah we haven't needed much control. it's been working fine as is for years
<robru> Saviq: re: b), yeah bzr itself is also  unmaintained but the difference is we're not writing new code with it. why would we write new code with an unmaintained module that's going away?
<Saviq> robru, sure, I understand
<Saviq> robru, can you do anything about a stuck autopkgtest? or at least determine whether it's stuck? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/xenial/update_excuses.html#unity-api
<robru> Saviq: nope I have no power over that. how long's it been stuck for? it's not in running.shtml so I guess -proposed didn't even trigger it yet?
<Saviq> robru, or that it missed its completion - the i386 run completed 1927 UTC
<Saviq> so over two hours ago
<robru> Saviq: yeah I guess that's a bug. the only person I know for sure is pitti but I guess other people should also be able to poke that. try finding Colin or Adam
<Saviq> yup, tx
<robru> yw
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-02-16
<robru> awesome
<veebers> robru: you're not still around are you?
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, can we consider silo 80 for the 9.1 hotfix release?
<jibel> pstolowski, no, 9.1 is closed
<pstolowski> jibel, ah, ok
<greyback> trainguards: hey, can someone please remove the unity8 packages from https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/957 (silo 74)
<Mirv> greyback: ok
<greyback> Mirv: thanks
<Mirv> done
<greyback> heers
<greyback> +c
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Mirv is fast!
<greyback> indeed
<Mirv> just lucky, 30mins+ without checking IRC
<greyback> darn
<Mirv> jibel: the silo 023 has been now been upstream tested for three weeks, could it be moved up in silo testing priority? multiple OTA-10 targetted bugs can't be started to be fixed in UITK before 023 is in.
<Saviq> trainguards, Icanhasrebuild of unity8 and qtmir (only amd64, armhf, i386) in here https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-064? thanks
<sil2100> Saviq: on it
<Saviq> sil2100, owait
 * sil2100 owaits
<Saviq> sil2100, actually, nowait
<Mirv> Saviq: you're making it a bit confusing :)
<Saviq> looks like armhf actually waited long enough
<Saviq> Mirv, sorry, LP is making me confused ;P
<sil2100> Yeah, we can just kick it anyway
<sil2100> ;)
<Saviq> hiding failed builds because some others are building is ¿?
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, I hope I rebuilt all that you needed
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<mardy> trainguards: anyone can help me understand what's wrong here? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-036/excuses.html
<Mirv> mardy: there's nothing wrong in there, that's why https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/036 says "Approved" for Automated Signonff
<mardy> Mirv: ah, cool, thanks :-)
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, we're getting qmenumodel FTBFS (tests, actually) in xenial https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-064/+packages – I've a strong feeling it's a regression somewhere in Xenial, could you please upload no-change qmenumodel rebuilds to https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1006
<rvr> oSoMoN: Hi
<oSoMoN> hi rvr
<rvr> oSoMoN: I'm testing silo 42
<rvr> oSoMoN: I still don't see previews on frieza, either in narrow or wide mode
<rvr> oSoMoN: I wait until the page is loaded to open a new tab
<oSoMoN> rvr, for previews to be generated, you need to visit the corresponding page at least once, I assume you did that, right?
<rvr> oSoMoN: Right
<oSoMoN> rvr, so no preview at all, for all top sites?
<rvr> oSoMoN: Right
<rvr> oSoMoN: In which device did you test the silo?
<oSoMoN> rvr, flo and arale
<oSoMoN> I received a frieza yesterday, but it’s not operational yet
<oSoMoN> rvr, can you confirm the issue on another different device?
<rvr> oSoMoN: I'll check in krillin
<oSoMoN> thanks
<oSoMoN> it would be weird if it was a frieza-specific issue, but that wouldn’t be the first time a new device has specific issues
<rvr> oSoMoN: I think so
<rvr> oSoMoN: I opened a private bug about that last week
<oSoMoN> rvr, haven’t seen it, can you share the link with me?
<rvr> oSoMoN: Just checked krillin, and it displays the previews in rc-proposed, without the silo
<oSoMoN> rvr, can you check with the silo, just to make double-sure that the silo doesn’t introduce a regression (I don’t think it does, I tested it myself on two devices, but you never know)
<oSoMoN> rvr, if the issue is confirmed to be frieza-specific, this shouldn’t prevent the silo from landing
<Saviq> trainguards, can someone please source-copy qmenumodel from xenial to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-007, I've a feeling something regressed and causes test failures on arm64
<sil2100> Saviq: just the xenial to xenial, yes?
<Saviq> sil2100, it can have the same version between xenial and PPA, right?
<Saviq> sil2100, and yeah, we only get failures on xenial/arm64
<sil2100> hmm, I suppose we'd need to append ~overlay just in case if we're supposed to rebuild it
<sil2100> Saviq: wait, so you want to do a rebuild of qmenumodel for release to xenial archives?
<sil2100> A no-change rebuild in xenial?
<rvr> oSoMoN: Sure
<dobey> cjwatson: hi. can i get you to please retry the unity8 autopkgtests triggered by pay-service on vivid for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-041/excuses.html ?
<Mirv> Saviq: yeah sorry busy + phone call + busy, didn't check hilights for a little while
<Saviq> mrnw
<Saviq> ↑ that was "Mirv, nvm"
<Saviq> sil2100, not "for release"
<Saviq> sil2100, rather to confirm that it FTBFS because of something that changed in xenial, not because of code changes in qmenumodel itself
<sil2100> Saviq: just for testing? Ok, let me copy it with a rebuild tag then, one moment
<cjwatson> dobey: sure, done
<sil2100> Saviq: should be building soon
<Saviq> sil2100, tx
<dobey> cjwatson: great, thanks!
<rvr> oSoMoN: Approving the silo
<Saviq> trainguards, please drop qmenumodel from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-064/+packages thanks!
<Mirv> Saviq: ok
<sil2100> Wow
<sil2100> ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, shall we force merge https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1001 ?
<sil2100> Saviq: leave it as is for now
<Saviq> sil2100, ack, we might still need stuff in there
<sil2100> Saviq: I want the silo to stay in case QA finds some regression in unity8 or any other component
<Saviq> yup
<sil2100> Would be a nice emergency silo
<oSoMoN> rvr, thanks!
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 42 be published? the status says there’s new commits and it needs rebuilding, but the one additional commit is highly optional and the silo’s been validated by QA, so I’d rather land it as is
<sil2100> oSoMoN: could you revert that commit from the branch? I suppose it's the one from https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/topsites-previews/+merge/285697 , right?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, yes, I can revert the change for sure, do you mean you want me to push an extra commit that reverts it, or overwrite the history to remove entirely the last commit?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I think the best way is overwriting it with --overwrite
<sil2100> oSoMoN: then LP won't have any issues once the merges are merged
<oSoMoN> sil2100, ok, doing that now
<sil2100> oSoMoN: thanks! Poke me once it's done and I'll publish
<oSoMoN> sil2100, done
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hm, let's wait a moment for the status job to kick in
<Saviq> robru, I know it's a paper cut, but maybe, if comment has newlines, it should be put on a new line https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/959 ?
<robru> train needs to be taken offline briefly for maintenance, anybody working on urgent stuff that can't wait an hour?
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Take needs to be taken offline briefly for maintenance
<salem_> rvr, hey, how is it going with silo 30?
<salem_> rvr, just to let you know that this morning boiko and I found an issue with messaging-app on rc-proposed and that's not related to silo 30: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/messaging-app/+bug/1546094
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1546094 in messaging-app (Ubuntu) "messaging-app apparmor profile deny reading dconf files" [Undecided,New]
<rvr> salem_: I was re-flashing frieza to install the silo
<rvr> salem_: Does the bug impact testing?
<salem_> rvr, it does now because I changed the test plan to cover that case.
<rvr> salem_: Ok
<Trevinho> trainguards, any idea why this is failing https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/999?
<robru> Trevinho: looking
<Trevinho> I dontt see anythig special in the excuses file (https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-040/excuses.html ) a parta a failure on s390x which is quite known
<robru> Trevinho: well that's exactly the issue, I'm not sure what you mean by "quite known" but britney thinks it's a problem.
<Trevinho> robru: unity has never been built in that arch
<Trevinho> robru: so... When it happens with unity itself it just doesn't care about that
<Trevinho> robru: since... nux doesn't compile either there
<robru> Trevinho: well for some reason britney thinks that you're supposed to build on that arch.
<Trevinho> Well, it's all about tests I think
<Trevinho> robru: what can be done to teach it?
<Trevinho> (or her? :-))
<robru> Trevinho: I guess what you'd want to do is adjust your packaging to not build on that arch? strangely the build succeeded on s390x, I guess unity is just a runtime dependency and not a build time dependency?
<robru> Trevinho: you should check with people in #ubuntu-release (paste them the link to the excuses file), they'll know better what to do about it.
<Trevinho> yeah, it depends for some icons..
<Trevinho> ok thanks
<robru> Trevinho: what'll probably happen is, if you stop building on that arch, it'll be seen as a regression, so you'll need to get them to delete all the historical builds on that arch to make it go through.
<Trevinho> robru: I don't think there have been ever builds on that arch...
<robru> Trevinho: says s390x build passed right here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-applications/7.1.0+15.10.20151002-0ubuntu1
<robru> Trevinho: maybe a better solution than hard-coding not to build on s390x would be to just build-depend on unity so that it doesn't build on the same arches unity doesn't build on
<robru> more future-proof that way
<robru> Saviq: need help with https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/view/1.%20Build/job/ubuntu-landing-010-1-build/78/consoleFull ?
<Saviq> robru, nah, forgot to bump -gles
<rvr> salem_: Side panel works, but the message is misleading, as it keeps suggesting to swipe
<robru> Saviq: ah ok, just saw the failure
<dobey> hmm, seems my silo is still tagged "next milestone" and still being ignored in the qa trello
<salem_> rvr, yeah, that might probably need some input from design, since the side panel will also be used on tablets.
 * dobey wonders if he should just change it
<boiko> rvr: sorry, went for a coffee break, back now, so, the messaging is indeed wrong, good catch
<boiko> rvr: can you proceed with the test plan? I can change the string and trigger a rebuild (as it is only a string change it won't invalidate your current tests)
<robru> bzoltan_: hey you using the train? we need to take it offline for maybe ~1hr for maintenance
<robru> dobey: ^
<dobey> robru: well, i was using the train, but launchpad seems to be hella borked
<robru> dobey: I saw some timeout issues but seems to be resolved now. what are you seeing?
<dobey> oh, is it back now?
<robru> dobey: hmmm, seems spotty. there's at least one job where I saw the timeout but then it succeeded on a second try
<dobey> ssl connection failures
<dobey> anyway
<robru> dobey: yeah, let me do some maintenance and then hopefully that'll sort itself out in a bit.
<dobey> yeah i was trying to get a silo built
<dobey> but anyway
<Saviq> robru, train "about to shut down" for over an hour now?
<robru> Saviq: yeah, sorry, we're taking it offline for maintenance right now, just a bit distracted with fires.
<Saviq> robru, ack, wfm
<alecu> hi trainguards: there seems to be a regression in the frameworks installed in the rc-proposed image
<alecu> r259 lacks the 15.04.4 frameworks
<alecu> r255 has them: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15096536/
<alecu> here's 259: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15096526/
<alecu> oh, I see: "the necessary features did not
<alecu> +    land so its introduction does not make any sense."
<robru> alecu: no idea, sorry
<alecu> robru: no problem, I think I figured it out.
<alecu> I found it in the package's changes file.
<popey> ahhh
<robru> Saviq: dobey: ok sorry for that interruption, we're back online if you want to do more builds now
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-02-17
<veebers> robru: hey you around still perchance? Silly question incoming :-)
<robru> veebers: yep, sorry I missed you yesterday
<veebers> robru: no worries it would have been late for you. Hey I see my previous train request is gone, I imagine from lack of use?
<robru> veebers: err, gone? i might have freed the silo back when we had a crunch but nothing's ever "gone" unless there's a glitch
<veebers> robru: right, you may have freed it (which is fine at this point). I understand that there is an argument you can give it to force the build/upload? i.e. a package has been released outside of the normal train process and I want to use the train process to get everything back in order
<veebers> (it was released into xenial, I want it both in xenial + vivid-overlay)
<robru> veebers: oh, no. if there was a manual upload to xenial you need to manually push that to your trunk.
<robru> veebers: the "force" option ignores the manual distro upload, effectively reverting it
<veebers> robru: I'm not sure I fully understand. What if what was manually uploaded is the same as the MP that I'm trying to force through?
<robru> veebers: what package are we talking about?
<veebers> robru: autopilot
<robru> veebers: how would that even happen? I'm talking about the common case of a core dev hacking on your packaging and uploading direct to distro, bypassing the entire silo process
<robru> veebers: you're saying somebody took the package in the ppa that I deleted and uploaded it to distro anyway?
<veebers> robru: right, a MP was proposed against autopilot but that change was uploaded at the same time (to unblock things) I then merged the MP into trunk and went to release it using the train but as it's already uploaded it errors
<veebers> robru: sorry, this is unrelated to the wiped silo
<robru> veebers: what I'm seeing is there's this manual upload: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/234931830/autopilot_1.5.1+16.04.20151209-0ubuntu1_1.5.1+16.04.20151209-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<veebers> the wiped silo was when I understooed what happened (i.e. had already been uploaded) so I followed it up.
<veebers> robru: right, that's the change that I'm trying to release using the train (but to both X and V+p) as it was uploaded by someone else
<robru> what you need to do is branch your trunk, apply the above patch, commit the result (which I guess will just be the changelog if you already merged the other part), and then commit that directly to trunk. no mp, no silo.
<veebers> so now I'm trying to sync things by using the train so both X & V+p are the same and what's released is the same in the release branch
<veebers> robru: well almost, I want to release that into V+p too. Will there be complexity if I do it that way??
<robru> veebers: so for that you'd want a sync silo to copy xenial into vivid. or you can just wait until your next change and do a regular dual silo and the new release will pick everything up from trunk.
<veebers> Up untill now we've release into both X & V+p at the same time
<robru> veebers: you don't want to do this with a dual silo because you'll end up with a weird null upload to xenial that will be totally pointless.
<veebers> robru: ok one option is to sync silo to copy x to v, and manually commit the changelog fixes to the releae branch?
<veebers> yeah right
<robru> yeah
<robru> veebers: the way to think of it is that the train does trunk -> distro. if you have something in distro and you're trying to get it into trunk, the train is exactly the opposite of what you want. but you can also do a sync silo which is distro -> distro
<robru> veebers: I gotta run in 15, let me know if you need help configuring the sync request
<veebers> robru: ack, thanks
<robru> yw
<robru> will be back in 2hrs if you need me for anything
<xavigarcia> trainguards: Hi there. could somebody take a look to https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1008 ?
<xavigarcia> trainguards: I get the following error: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1008
<xavigarcia> trainguards: sorry: Needs rebuild due to burned version number (mir/vivid, mir/xenial)
<Mirv> xavigarcia: it means that mir was released meanwhile from another silo, you need to hit Build again so it merges the branches again with latest mir trunk
<Mirv> xavigarcia: or... is it that you shouldn't be having mir in the silo in the first place?
<Mirv> xavigarcia: for some reason there is mir in the silo https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-025/+packages - if that's an error like it probably is, I can remove it
<Mirv> xavigarcia: ok, wait 10-15 mins from now, the train should fix its status
<xavigarcia> Mirv: Okay, waiting then... thanks!
<Saviq> sil2100, you pulled out framework 15.04.4 from rc-proposed, right?
<sil2100> Saviq: yes, at least I thought I did!
<sil2100> I didn't?
<Saviq> sil2100, you did, but people already depended on it
<Saviq> nerochiaro, zbenjamin ↑
<sil2100> hm, what parts of it did people depend there? I thought there was no reason for its existance
<nerochiaro> Saviq: we don't really depend on it, it's just our staging branch tha tdoes
<nerochiaro> Saviq: i think we can roll that back
<Saviq> sil2100, it's still in the store
<nerochiaro> Saviq: as long as it does not make it in trunk
<Saviq> according to zbenjamin
<Saviq> nerochiaro, yup
<sil2100> Yeah, it's in the store still, didn't remove it from there as I hope we'll be re-introducing it soon
<sil2100> It's a virtual framework right now
<sil2100> ;p
<Mirv> oh, I had dropped from freenode (but not OFTC/IRCnet)
<boiko> rvr: in dual panel mode, we are just hiding the label now (to avoid having to deal with translations until design comes with the correct text)
<boiko> rvr: that's for silo 30
<boiko> rvr: rebuilding it right now
<rvr> boiko: Are you rebuilding the silo?
<rvr> boiko: Ack
<boiko> rvr: other than that, how is the test going?
<rvr> boiko: Fine so far
<boiko> great!
<rvr> boiko: UX wise there are some problems with this side panel model, but it's not exactly your problem
<boiko> rvr: like what?
<rvr> boiko: So, if I create a new message, and then go to settings, there is no way to recover the message
<rvr> boiko: Clicking again on "+" will create a new message
<boiko> rvr: ah yeah, state saving will need a revamp
<boiko> rvr: we need designers to come up with the full UX spec for that (so far we just had drafts of how basic things should work)
<rvr> boiko: Ack
<jibel> kenvandine, I failed silo 34 (apport upstart jobs) With the silo core_pattern is not set and apport doesn't work, enabled or not in system-settings
<bzoltan> Mirv: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-050-1-build/39/consoleFull
<Mirv> bzoltan: it says what's the issue - you possibly added stuff to debian/rules with space characters instead of a real tab?
<Mirv> "debian/rules:40: *** missing separator (did you mean TAB instead of 8 spaces?).  Stop."
<kenvandine> jibel, hummm... worked for me
<jibel> kenvandine, on a freshly flashed device?
<kenvandine> no...
<kenvandine> but i removed the files created by the job and rebooted
<kenvandine> i also changed the channel in channels.ini and removed the files created by the job and rebooted
<kenvandine> to verify it did the right thing for both stable and rc-proposed
<kenvandine> jibel, actually i did notice the core_pattern didn't update immediately
<jibel> kenvandine, I can retry to make sure I didn't do anything wrong, but with the silo enabling/disabling apport didn't change the core pattern
<jibel> and it was disabled on boot
<kenvandine> i thought it was broken too, but after a couple minutes i noticed it was set
<kenvandine> it's like the apport job didn't get triggered immediately
<kenvandine> i didn't test toggling it in system-settings, the upstart job is unrelated to that
<kenvandine> it should only effect what the default is
<kenvandine> what i noticed on boot with rc-proposed the core_pattern wasn't set right away
<kenvandine> but shortly after boot it was
<jibel> kenvandine, okay, I'll reverify if it's set after a delay
<kenvandine> like there was some delay in running the job
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi guys, could I get my silo published now that QA has approved it? (https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/978)
<pete-woods> I haven't got the right superpowers to do the publish myself
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Ok, on it
<pete-woods> (the changes are adding a distro-patch that ditches the broken ARM assembler for AES)
<sil2100> pete-woods: ok, looks goodish now - for packages like these we usually prefer the SRU version notation (so appending .1 then .2 etc.) but in this case it's all cool as vivid is EOL now anyway :)
<pete-woods> sil2100: okay, will try and remember that I need to ask someone about the version numbering in future
<pete-woods> I guess I didn't really see it as an "SRU", so my "make everything super strict" mode didn't get switched on
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> An ugly patch but yeah, works ;) Publishing!
<pete-woods> I just did whatever I could to make the patch minimal
<pete-woods> the bug is supposedly fixed in the xenial version (which is now synced straight from debian)
<sil2100> hm, interesting publishing error, looks like the packages got copied though so good
<Mirv> dbarth_: https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1474078-notification-blacklist-apps/+merge/284927 not top approved
<jibel> kenvandine, so without the silo, freshly flashed krillin, core_pattern is set immediately. I tried several reboots. I'm trying with the silo now.
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi folks, do you guys have a recommendation for who could review this seed addition for vivid (I guess a similar one for xenial will also be required) https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.vivid-gnome-keyring/+merge/286332
<jibel> kenvandine, how long was the delay?
<sil2100> pete-woods: hey! Let me take a look, but generally this branch is locked since vivid's release ;)
<sil2100> pete-woods: we manage overlay-seeds through manual packages
<jibel> kenvandine, with the silo, /var/lib/apport/autoreport is present, but the pattern is not set
<sil2100> But I can forward your change there
<pete-woods> sil2100: ah, maybe I picked the wrong branch then :)
<pete-woods> thanks!
<sil2100> pete-woods: possibly target this change to xenial (since I suppose it should be valid there as well?) - we'll carry it over to the vivid-overlay :)
<sil2100> If, of course, it makes sense for xenial
<pete-woods> sil2100: yep, definitely makes sense for xenial
<dbarth_> Mirv: ack
<jibel> kenvandine, also if in u-s-s I disable/enable apport the pattern is not set
<dbarth_> and done
<sil2100> pete-woods: then file in a similar merge for the .xenial one and I'll review it :)
<jibel> ah it is now
<pete-woods> sil2100: I'm being a bit dense, and can't spot the correct branch..
<pete-woods> ubuntu.xenial doesn't seem to have anything about touch in it.
<pete-woods> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.xenial
<pete-woods> found it!
<jibel> kenvandine, and gone again after reboot
<sil2100> pete-woods: yep :)
<Mirv> dbarth_: and https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/ubuntu-calendar-app/push-helper/+merge/280697
<pete-woods> sil2100: right, got my act together now (https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.xenial-gnome-keyring/+merge/286335)
<dbarth_> Mirv: ah that one i can't help; popey could though
<sil2100> pete-woods: do you have a handy list of additional packages and their sizes pulled in by this new package?
<popey> dbarth_: when is that (the 003) landing happening? cc Mirv
<Mirv> popey: dbarth_: it's "upstream approved" and in QA queue but QA won't consider it until all branches are top-approved
<popey> ah, okay
<popey> i tested earlier in the week, but didn't approve it, so now have
<pete-woods> sil2100: I can generate one
<pete-woods> sil2100: but I don't have it to hand
<pete-woods> it's not big, from what I remember
<kenvandine> jibel, indeed you are right, toggling it in settings isn't triggering the job
<boiko> rvr: silo 30 built
<jibel> kenvandine, IIRC the pile of upstart jobs was here for a reason, I don't remember the details though
<kenvandine> jibel, on rc-proposed i deleted /var/lib/apport/.apport-config-has-run and reboot /var/lib/apport/autoreport and rebooted
<kenvandine> after booting autoreport was enabled and the core_pattern was set
<sil2100> pete-woods: ok, if you didn't start yet then I'll just quickly gather the info :)
<kenvandine> but toggling it in settings isn't changing core_pattern
<rvr> boiko: Yeah, already testing it
<pete-woods> sil2100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15100434/
<pete-woods> if that helps?
<kenvandine> jibel, yeah, those old jobs were by me, this silo is landing an improvement from slangasek
<boiko> rvr: nice! thanks!
<kenvandine> improvement as in less delta to maintain :)
<sil2100> pete-woods: thanks :)
<kenvandine> jibel, apport-config should be getting triggered when /var/lib/apport/autoreport is created or removed
<kenvandine> and at the end of that job it either starts or stops apport
<kenvandine> which is what should be changing core_patter
<kenvandine> +n
<pete-woods> sil2100: the seed will pull in the recommends, right? (libpam-gnome-keyring and libp11-kit-gnome-keyring are vital)
<kenvandine> that must not be happening
<kenvandine> i
<kenvandine> jibel, i'll comment on the merge proposal, thanks
<pete-woods> it kinda looks like they don't from my apt command there
<pete-woods> is apt configured differently on the phone, maybe?
<pete-woods> I always thought you needed to do --no-install-recommends
<pete-woods> to avoid them
<sil2100> pete-woods: hm, yeah, not sure now if the seed pulls those in then
<pete-woods> sil2100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15100445/
<pete-woods> at any rate there's a bigger install
<pete-woods> but would have to revise the MR
<sil2100> pete-woods: just in case add those to the seed change as well
<pete-woods> sil2100: will do
<sil2100> We'll need to bring this up through pmcgowan though
<sil2100> pmcgowan: hey! Would you be ok with 4MB of disk-space eaten for gnome-keyring?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, sure and lets find 4MB to save elsewhere :)
<sil2100> pete-woods: I suppose it will be required by the creds storage in convergence?
<pete-woods> sil2100: yep
<pete-woods> sil2100: that's the main reason I want to use gnome-keyring, rather than my own db, so that convergence works more nicely
<pete-woods> sil2100: I've updated the MR now (https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.xenial-gnome-keyring/+merge/286335)
<pete-woods> for some reason it's not showing in the diff, though
<pete-woods> but you can see the changes in r334
<pete-woods> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.xenial-gnome-keyring/revision/334
<sil2100> The diff has updated now, thanks
<pete-woods> ah good, the diff has updated now
<sil2100> pete-woods: hmm, so now I'm thinking (out loud) - I know that sooner or later we want all touch devices to be convergent, but will those packages be used on non-convergence-enabled devices?
<sil2100> pete-woods: like, does it make sense to have on a device that doesn't have libertine?
<pete-woods> sil2100: definitely does. the phone as it stands right now can still be used to connect to VPNs
<sil2100> pete-woods: ok, makes sense - so only one cosmetic change request: could you move those packages from touch to touch-core? (the Core section there as well)
<pete-woods> sil2100: of course
<sil2100> pete-woods: it's more a structure thing nothing more, as we basically could just get rid of touch-core right now and just jam everything to touch
<sil2100> But it's a nice touch to have those both detached for now in case we need to
<sil2100> pete-woods: thanks!
<rvr> boiko: Please, mark the silo ready for QA ... when ready :)
<boiko> rvr: ouch, sorry, I forgot it resets the flag
<boiko> rvr: done
<pete-woods> sil2100: okay, the MR is updated again :)
<rvr> boiko: Thanks
<sil2100> pete-woods: excellent :)
<sil2100> pete-woods: ok, will merge it in shortly and release with some other changes for both xenial and vivid-overlay
<pete-woods> sil2100: awesome, thanks!
<dobey> jibel: hey. can we get the IAP silo tested now please? :)
<jibel> dobey, 41 ?
<boiko> rvr: hi, the card moving to failed is just because it was rebuilt, right?
<jibel> dobey, sure, it's been languishing in the ready queue long enough I guess, moved to the top.
<rvr> boiko: Yes
<jibel> boiko, yes, because a new one will be created once it's ready again
<boiko> jibel: rvr: ok, thanks
<rvr> I'm testing, anyway
<boiko> rvr: if you find anything, you can ping me right away, this is my highest priority currently
<dobey> jibel: great, thanks
<rvr> boiko: Ok
<dobey> with string/feature freeze on tuesday, we do need to get it landed asap :)
<jibel> jhodapp, I'm rejecting silo 21, if there is a track with a # in the name, it works find in the music app but when played from the scope the client dies and then no track can be played anymore from the music scope
<jhodapp> jibel, yeah it's not ready yet...it got labeled as being ready accidentally and apparently when you change the status in Bileto back to it not being ready it doesn't update the QA Trello board
<jhodapp> jibel, apologies for you having to test it before it's fully ready
<jibel> jhodapp, so just tell us and we remove the card
<jhodapp> jibel, alright
<sil2100> pete-woods: seed changes uploaded to both overlay and xenial
<sil2100> Thanks!
<pete-woods> sil2100: woot!
<Saviq> robru, are you ever planning to parallelize source builds? must say waiting for them all to complete in sequence is meh
<dobey> Saviq: eh? in the silo PPA?
<Saviq> dobey, no, source *package* builds, in citrain jenkins
<dobey> oh
<dobey> yeah that is annoying
<dobey> is there a bug for it?
<Saviq> dobey, there is now, bug #1546661
<ubot5> bug 1546661 in CI Train [cu2d] "Should build source packages in parallel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546661
<rvr> boiko: Silo 30 approved
<boiko> rvr: cool! thanks!
<Saviq> trainguards, rebuild https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-019/+build/9025867 please, thanks!
<robru> Saviq: done
<Saviq> robru, thank you
<robru> yw
<Saviq> robru, seems the same happened here https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-010/+build/9026454
<robru> Saviq: BLAM
<robru> i killed it
<Saviq> robru, would you be so kind as to upload oxide to silo 10 with this patch https://code.launchpad.net/~loic.molinari/oxide/oxide-ubuntu-scale-factor/+merge/286109
<Saviq> oh uh, we should make that silo vivid-only then, shouldn't we...
<robru> Saviq: unless you want the patch in both
<robru> Saviq: i don't generally build source packages myself, usually somebody else does that then i just copy the package in
<Saviq> robru, does train allow manual uploads for dual silos? thought it didn't
<Saviq> robru, oh sure, lemme get you a source pkg then
<robru> Saviq: it has for a while but it enforces the manual source being present in both series.
<robru> Saviq: wait, if you have an mp why doesn't the train just build that?
<Saviq> robru, oh cool, two ½GB source packages coming right up :D
<Saviq> robru, oxide not train-released yet I think
<robru> Saviq: why not get it ready? Would save a lot of hassle
<Saviq> robru, looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/oxide.trunk they commit to trunk
<Saviq> and have separate packaging
<robru> Saviq: so? Train can do null merges to release trunk
<robru> Saviq: oh yeah you'd need the packaging inlined
<Saviq> robru, so maybe not right now :)
<robru> Saviq: somebody should do this soon though
<Saviq> chrisccoulson, ↑↑
<Saviq> robru, as you were, it's a bigger topic apparently
<Saviq> (re: oxide)
<robru> Oh heh
<Saviq> robru, something's gone wrong with the s390x builders, stuck again https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-010/+build/9027352
<robru> Saviq: cancelled!
<robru> Saviq: I'm heading out in a bit, let me know if you need anything
<Saviq> robru, think I'm good now, thanks o/
<robru> Probably be gone a few hours at least
<robru> You're welcome
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-02-18
 * bregma sadfaces
 * bregma gives up and crawls off to watch bugs die
<jamesh> well, at least it's not jut your build
<robru> bregma: jamesh: apparently scheduled downtime for ppa.launchpad.net so no builds currently possible. not sure when it's back up
<robru> #is is handling it
<jamesh> okay
<robru> bregma: jamesh: should be fixed now if you want to retry
<jamesh> thanks
<jamesh> so the new sqlite3 upload to xenial-proposed hoses mediascanner :(
<popey> jamesh: :(
<popey> (although given mediascanner murders my desktop on every boot, I'm in mixed mood about it being broken)
<jamesh> popey: I'm working to improve that
<popey> (my desktop is completely unusable on boot because all IO is consumed by ms2)
<popey> yay
<jamesh> It looks like there is a compile #define to get sqlite3 not to break things: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sqlite3/+bug/1546911
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1546911 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "Please recompile sqlite 3.11 with -DSQLITE_ENABLE_FTS3_TOKENIZER" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jamesh> I'm wondering if thunderbird is also affected, if it is using system sqlite
<jamesh> sil2100: the recent sqlite3 upload to xenial-proposed is causing test failures for mediascanner2.  Who should I talk to to get it fixed quickest?
<jamesh> this seems to be an automatic sync from Debian by the look of it
<sil2100> jamesh: hey! hm, did the ABI change or something?
<sil2100> jamesh: usually it's best to poke on -devel, I could try looking into that in the nearest time
<jamesh> sil2100: I put what I know in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sqlite3/+bug/1546911
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1546911 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "Please recompile sqlite 3.11 with -DSQLITE_ENABLE_FTS3_TOKENIZER" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jamesh> sil2100: it seems the new version disables some functionality by default unless you compile with a new #define
<sil2100> We'll have to patch it then
<sil2100> jamesh: thanks for the bug
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Is silo 41 (trust-store, pay-service, ubuntu-system-settings, ubuntu-push) still working for you?  I can't get any Paypal purchases to complete (can't even get far enough to see the Paypal site).
<ToyKeeper> dobey: I'm not sure if it needs a rebuild due to sitting idle for too long, or if there's a server issue, or if it's a bug, or something else.
<Saviq> trainguards, any idea bout hash sum mismatches ↑ :[
<Saviq> shall I just try again
<dobey> ToyKeeper: hey. that sounds like a server issue perhaps. or at least, something outside that silo.
<sil2100> Saviq: I suppose a retry might help, but I see you're already building it
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, it was the second try, third's time the charm, apparently
<Saviq> sil2100, can you cancel https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-010/+build/9032285 for us please, s390x's been getting stuck since yesterday, WG said they'd look into it
<Saviq> but we should cancel until then
<sil2100> ACK
<cjwatson> Saviq,sil2100: don't cancel any more of those unless you really have to please, I'll want a test case shortly :)
<sil2100> 2x ACK
<sil2100> ;)
<Saviq> cjwatson, ack
<dobey> hrmm, seems all the servers might be slow or something
<rvr> Mirv: ping
<Mirv> rvr: pong
<rvr> Mirv: Hi, I'm testing silo 23
<Mirv> rvr: I pre-see your questions and refer you towards zsombi :)
<rvr> Mirv: lol
<rvr> zsombi: ping
<Mirv> zsombi: ^ tab fencing is in QA testing now
<rvr> zsombi: Mirv: I don't quite understand how to test it, can you provide a test case?
<zsombi> rvr: you would need a special MR to do that
<zsombi> rvr: however, to land it, it is enough to see nothing breaks there
<zsombi> rvr: as this only adds a new feature that noone uses
<zsombi> yet
<rvr> zsombi: I see
<zsombi> rvr: so from your point of view, everything should work as usual
<Mirv> zsombi: I think he might be interested in how to validated that QQuickItem isn't regressing in any way - which is being touched in code
<zsombi> rvr: as no component uses the tab fencing yet, there shouldn't be any difference
<zsombi> Mirv: rvr: well, run Qt tests then :D
<zsombi> Mirv: rvr: we do not have any test for Qt itself, all you coudl do is to run those they have
<rvr> zsombi: Mirv: What did you check to validate the silo, then?
<zsombi> rvr: I have a new feature that is an OTA10 bug, and I used that to verify it
<zsombi> rvr: you coudl do the same if you like
<zsombi> rvr: but that MR cannot be landed without this one
<rvr> zsombi: But this silo is landing alone, and you have marked it as Ready for QA, which means that you have tested it.
<rvr> We need to be sure that it doesn't break anything
<zsombi> rvr: I just told you how I have tested: took the silo, mplemented the featire with it, and tested with it
<zsombi> rvr: you can install the silo separately so you can test it
<zsombi> rvr: my MR doesn't even build without this silo
<rvr> zsombi: But that's a different type of check. If you are landing this silo, then you should look for regressions.
<zsombi> rvr: again, Qt has its own tests, if those do not fail, then we are good
<rvr> zsombi: And do they fail or not?
<zsombi> rvr: I had not run those, all I did I tested that all other tests pass which were not requiring tab fencing
<zsombi> rvr: plus the new feature I had
<zsombi> rvr: have you ever asked Mirv whether he ran all Qt tests? becaus ethat woudl be the only and best way to say there's no regression there
<Mirv> zsombi: rvr: unit tests pass since they pass as part of the build. I didn't detect Autopilot regressions either.
<rvr> Mirv: Great
<rvr> zsombi: Can you tell me some places where QQuickItem is used?
<sil2100> jamesh: hey!
<sil2100> jamesh: you around?
<zsombi> rvr: everywhere :D
<zsombi> rvr: every single QML element is derived from it
<zsombi> rvr: and the tab fencing only affects the Tab/Shift+Tab functionality IF is explicitly requested
<zsombi> rvr: so if you have an app where the Tab/Shift+Tab is implemented, you will see no difference
<rvr> zsombi: Ok, I'll run some sanity tests to look for regressions.
<zsombi> rvr: for instance some places in the UI Toolkit gallery do use that
<zsombi> rvr: but you need a keyboard to test that, OSK doesn't have these keys
<rvr> zsombi: I have
<zsombi> rvr: ok so you coudl test te tab/backtab on Toggles page for instance
<dobey> ToyKeeper: fwiw, i just used paypal for some other non-ubuntu thing, and it was incredibly slow for me
<Saviq> rvr, hey, when you were testing youtube auth on Monday, mardy gave you a patch to make it unstick, right?
<rvr> Saviq: Hmmmmm
<rvr> Saviq: Right, a one liner
<rvr> Saviq: Should be linked in the silo card
<Saviq> rvr, ah, going, thanks!
<Saviq> rvr, hmm nope https://trello.com/c/ySJM8qql/2765-938-ubuntu-landing-051-unity-api-unity8-qtmir-saviq
 * Saviq grabs IRC logs from Monday
<rvr> Saviq: I can check in the browser history too
<Saviq> found it
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/loading-1544063/+merge/285842
<rvr> \o/
<rvr> I usually add those tips :-/
<dobey> hmm
<rvr> zsombi: Mirv: Silo 23 approved
<zsombi> rvr: oh, thank you!!!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-02-19
<Saviq> robru, I will need to ask you to upload oxide to silo 10 after all, do you need .orig file if it comes from the archive?
<robru> Saviq: please just put it in a PPA and I'll use copyPackage rather than trying to dget and dput it myself
<Saviq> robru, ack, makes sense
<robru> Saviq: did you put it in a ppa somewhere? I'm heading out in 30 mins and won't be back for 2 hours
<Saviq> robru, hopefully will be done within that time
<Saviq> robru, have all kinds of troubles with this fucking thing
<robru> Saviq: that's why I didn't want to do it ;-)
<Saviq> robru, I know! :)
<Saviq> but it's looking hopeful now
<Saviq> that source is just too big
<Saviq> ETOOMANYFILES
<Saviq> btrfs choked on that on my laptop
<Saviq> not sure if it will recover
<robru> ouch
<Saviq> 40G free and ENOSPC, btrfs is great at that
<Saviq> fortunately tbird offers to free 600G on this 256G drive by purging folders... wonder what else would it purge
<Saviq> w00t
<Saviq> vivid uploaded, now xenial
<robru> nice
<Saviq> robru, ok, ppa:saviq/train - oxide-qt for vivid (building) and xenial (should show up within a minute)
<Saviq> thanks!
<Saviq> into silo 10, that is
<robru> Saviq: ok, hopefully that shows up within 7 minutes ;-)
<robru> Saviq: check your email for rejection notices
<robru> Saviq: ones' 0.12.6 and one's 0.12.5?
<Saviq> robru, yeah, xenial got an upload just a few hours ago
<Saviq> robru, and the same for vivid is waiting in silo
<Saviq> so decided to not jump the gun
<robru> Saviq: ok copied, train should notice them within 15 minutes.
<Saviq> robru, THANK  YOU
<robru> Saviq: you're welcome!
<robru> Saviq: I'll be back in 2hrs for when you inevitably find a problem and need me to upload the second iteration ;-)
<Saviq> it's only gonna take 8h to build now, it's fine ;)
<robru> ah ok
<robru> Saviq: you should probably cancel the builds in your PPA
<Saviq> robru, right, will do
<robru> Saviq: IIRC we added chris as a person who has permission to upload directly to train packages, i guess we might also consider adding you to that if this happens a lot. even better would be getting oxide-qt train-ready so you can just use MPs like everybody else ;-)
<Saviq> :)
<Saviq> robru, I don't intend to touch oxide EVER AGAIN
<robru> Saviq: TOUCHED IT LAST!!!!!!
<robru> Saviq: it's yours forever now, as it is written!
<robru> alright, I gotta bounce. bbl
<chrisccoulson> dbarth, I published the Oxide 1.12.6 security update yesterday
<sil2100> Saviq: hey! From what davmor2 is saying things look good in OTA-9.1 so we probably won't need silo 46 anymore
<sil2100> Saviq: any objections for freeing it?
<Saviq> sil2100, please merge, first, thanks!
<sil2100> Oh, merge? You have a valid trunk for cherry-picks like this?
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, lp:$project/stable
<dbarth> chrisccoulson: i validated it for webapps in silo 77
<dbarth> should approve today
<dbarth> chrisccoulson: well, i'll do the browser smoke testing now
<rvr> pstolowski: ping
<pstolowski> rvr, hey
<rvr> pstolowski: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15132112/
<rvr> pstolowski: I got a crash testing silo 80
<rvr> pstolowski: Take a look, I don't think it's related to the changes, but just in case
<pstolowski> rvr, it's a scope crash right? no, there no chance for this to be related to the changes in the silo
<rvr> pstolowski: Ok
<rvr> pstolowski: The crash was reported by _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_unity-scopes_scoperunner
<pstolowski> rvr, yeah, noticed that in the backtrace. do you know what scope crashes? Apps?
<rvr> pstolowski: El Pais (news)
<dobey> ToyKeeper: any luck?
<pstolowski> rvr, something for kyleN's team then
<rvr> pstolowski: Silo approved
<pstolowski> rvr, thanks!
<dbarth_> hey guys, just a quick heads up about https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/923 (silo 036)
<dbarth_> getting this landed would help us unblock further OA / oxide build issues and empty our own silo queue
<alesage> robru, is it possible to un-pass a QA signoff?
<robru> alesage: if you clear the lander signoff it'll clear the other ones too
<robru> alesage: or if you do a build it'll clear the signoffs
<alesage> robru, just clearing the "qa signoff" doesn't have the effect I want?
<alesage> robru, comfortable with that control :)
<robru> alesage: oh do you have permission to clear it yourself?
<alesage> robru, unknown
<robru> alesage: it's restricted who can touch the qa field. Are you qa? I literally just woke up, can't brain yet
<alesage> robru, I'm QA, able to edit the "qa signoff" field
<alesage> robru, just trying to prevent breaking the world if this goes into the build
<alesage> robru, here's the request FWIW https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1013
<robru> alesage: OK you can set it then. Setting it to failed doesn't actually prevent it from being published, but it does make the whole page turn red
<alesage> robru, I'd like to "take back" my approval, also I'm assuming this means I want it not to be published--can you help?
<robru> alesage: yeah that approval is taken back. The qa field is just advisory, so if somebody felt like publishing they can. I won't ;-)
<robru> I should really step up train security. Currently anybody can delete anybody else's silos
<alesage> robru, ok I was imagining a colossal machine spinning into action
<robru> alesage: nope the colossal machine monitors the situation at all times but nothing if triggered by qa approval. Humans need to click publish
<popey> robru: what rights does a community person need to submit to citrain?
<robru> popey: they would need to be **EXTREMELY** well trusted as being granted train permissions means they can rebuild or delete any silo at any time.
<robru> popey: also core devs have full train power already.
<popey> okay.
<popey> The people I'm thinking of are long time contributors, who would obviously be careful.
<robru> popey: in terms of "careful", mistakes are ok, it's actively malicious people I'm concerned about
<popey> sure, none of these people are
<robru> great
<popey> I'm only thinking one or two
<popey> but they aren't currently beating down the door to have this authorisation
<popey> I'm just speculatively asking :)
<robru> popey: so basically they need to be added to ci-train-users team, and told to read the documentation about it.
<popey> okay
<popey> DanChapman: ^
<robru> popey: but I'd probably want to run that by steve
<popey> sure. no problem.
<camako> robru, just wanna confirm my understanding, on silo 051, is Britney stuck due to the autopkgtest for unity8?
<robru> camako: everything in excuses.html that says "Not considered" prevents out from being approved
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-02-20
<robru> wtf
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-02-21
<Mirv> hmm
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-02-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Failed to build (xenial/storage-provider-webdav, zesty/keeper). Successfully built (xenial/keeper, zesty/storage-provider-webdav)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Successfully built
<Mirv> sil2100: oh, the meeting has disappeared from calendar!
<Mirv> ok then
<sil2100> Mirv: today is skip day
<Mirv> I'm on my way to lunch anyway
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to upload (zesty/qtmir). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to upload (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2460 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2462 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2463 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2463 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2460 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2462 Destination version missing from changelog
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2463 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2432 Release pocket (zesty/qemu). Successfully built (zesty/xen)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2464 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2464 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Failed to upload (zesty/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2464 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2406 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2464 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2406 Pending binary packages (zesty/nux). Successfully built (zesty/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2432 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/platform-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2464 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2406 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service). Uploading build (xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Diff missing (xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2464 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2466 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2462 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2462 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2462 Publish failed: Currently building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2460 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Diff missing (xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2464 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2466 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2460 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2462 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2466 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2465 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Diff missing (xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2466 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2467 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2465 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2467 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2460 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2463 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2462 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2462 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2463 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/pay-servi
<dobey> trainguards (probably just robru can answer though) any idea why britney is taking so long to run right now? looks like it's almost two hours between runs on bileot
<dobey> bileto
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 xenial/indicator-transfer: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2405/+files/indicator-transfer_0.2+16.04.20170211-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2467 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2467 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2463 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/pay-serv
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2467 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2464 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2464 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2464 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2466 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/platform-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
<robru> dobey: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/static/britney/last-run.txt says 36 minutes so it should be running every 40 minutes right now
<robru> dobey: looks consistent with the timestamps in your audit log, britney updating your ticket every ~40 mins
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-02-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2406 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2406 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2406 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity). Release pocket (zesty/nux)
<dobey> robru: odd. i saw something like 18:00 and then 19:40
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> 2017-02-13_18:00:02/2465_zesty_non-installable-status
<dobey> 2017-02-13_19:40:01/2465_xenial_excuses.html
<dobey> looks like it's sped up to around 40 minutes now though
<robru> dobey: could be a temporary failure to upload the artifacts to swift on one run or so
<dobey> sure. was a lot slower when i asked, than it appears to be now. i cared then. i'm away now. :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2406 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2464 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Currently building (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/platform-api). Failed to build (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2464 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2468 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2470 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2469 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/platform-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2462 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2463 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Failed to build (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/platform-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2468 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2462 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2463 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2465 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2468 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2469 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2470 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2468 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2469 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2468 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2470 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2469 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2462 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2462 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2463 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2463 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Currently building (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/unity8, zesty/platform-api). Failed to build (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8). Uploading build (xenial/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2427 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2462 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2463 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/platform-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2463 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2462 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Failed to build (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/platform-api)
<tsdgeos> anyone knows why https://launchpadlibrarian.net/306363402/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-arm64.qtmir_0.5.1+17.04.20170214.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz says
<tsdgeos>  sbuild-build-depends-qtmir-dummy : Depends: libcontent-hub-dev (>= 0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<tsdgeos> i can not reproduce such problem on my zesty chroot
<tsdgeos> sil2100: ↑ any idea how i could debug that?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Failed to build (zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: chdist is one tool. but in your zesty chroot you could also apt away and try, note that you'd need to enable proposed repository but you can then just cancel all actual installations, just check if apt gives an erro
<tsdgeos> Mirv: it's what i did, i enabled proposed and tried to install libcontent-hub-dev and it worked fine
<tsdgeos> maybe i need to install more things so they conflict wiht eachother
<Mirv> hmm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2462 UNAPPROVED queue
<Mirv> probably all buidl deps of qtmir on one line
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2463 UNAPPROVED queue
<Mirv> tsdgeos: oh, that's arm64, not amd64, that might also be a thing
<tsdgeos> ahhh
<tsdgeos> missed that
<Mirv> tsdgeos: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23994443/
<Mirv> so in English chain of deps which ends up in that gdk-pixbuf is somehow wrong version
<Mirv> that is debugged with the chdist -a arm64
<tsdgeos> awesome
<tsdgeos> thanks
<tsdgeos> who do we ping to fix it?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: and the reason is that amd64 build of proposed version failed because of which the common package is missing https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdk-pixbuf/2.36.5-0ubuntu1
<Mirv> tsdgeos: jbicha
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ↑↑↑
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/unity8). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2473 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2473 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2473 Publish failed: Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2473 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2473 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (zesty/dialer-app, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/tone-generator, zesty/tone-generator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (zesty/unity8). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2473 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (zesty/dialer-app, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/tone-generator, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/tone-generator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Failed to build (zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2473 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 zesty/qtubuntu-media: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtubuntu-media/release-sink-properly. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Currently building (xenial/media-hub). Failed to build (zesty/media-hub). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu-media, zesty/qtubuntu-media, zesty/qtvideo-node). Successfully built (xenial/qtvideo-node)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2454 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Failed to build (zesty/media-hub). Successfully built (xenial/media-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-media, xenial/qtvideo-node, zesty/qtubuntu-media, zesty/qtvideo-node)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2452 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/libertine). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine)
<dobey> sil2100, kenvandine: care to ack/publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2465 please? :)
<sil2100> dobey: on it o/
<dobey> sil2100: great, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2465 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/libertine, zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2465 Proposed pocket (zesty/cmake-extras). Release pocket (xenial/cmake-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2454 Successfully built
<camako> sil2100, Bileto #2435 is ready to be published, can you help?
<sil2100> camako: on it!
<camako> thx
<koza_> trainguards, hey, anything I could do to https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2385 to get britney happy with it?
<sil2100> hm, ok, usual ABI bump for binary packages, I guess I can approve that without consultation
<sil2100> camako: hmm, why is the previous changelog entry modified with this new release?
<camako> sil2100, there was a merge error in the previous release, we had improved the wording but instead we got the old one. We were trying to correct that in this release.
<sil2100> Ok, I see it means more or less the same thing so yeah
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<camako> yeah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
<xnox> koza_, it is strange; as if NM totally is broken on i386.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Publishing packages
<xnox> koza_, actually it is failing on e.g. amd64 in zesty by itself.
<xnox> koza_, so i think it is NM itself that's broken and/or something related like apparmor
<koza_> xnox, hmmm I run 64 bit on my box and tested it w/o issues
<koza_> xnox, but wait.. why NM if this is bluex
<koza_> bluez
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Preparing packages
<xnox> koza_, NM depends on bluez; thus NM adt tests are tested whenever bluez is updated to catch e.g. bluez plugin breaking in NM (let's pretend that is actually tested...)
<xnox> koza_, e.g. glibc updates trigger most tests and then everything is tested to still work =)
<sil2100> camako: the rename of -x11 to -x12 was a bit funny, but yeah, publishing ;)
<koza_> xnox, right, wonderful unless it fails my landing :-)
<koza_> awe, do you know anything on /n
<koza_> xnox, how can I recover now?
<camako> sil2100, thanks for your help.. yeah easy to confuse :-) ... as that x does refer to X11 :-)
<xnox> koza_, i've pinged cyphermox about it; and will try to investigate why, myself.
<xnox> koza_, network-manager needs to be fixed in zesty.
<koza_> xnox, what is btw adt NM tests?
<xnox> koza_, otherwise it's impossible to tell if all subsequent uploads of everything are going to snowball even more bugs
<xnox> koza_, autopkgtests for the src:network-manager
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Failed to build (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtubuntu). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/platform-api)
<xnox> koza_, similar to e.g. ./debian/tests/ in the src:bluez
<xnox> no idea how or why libreoffice depends/uses bluez =) looks funny
<koza_> xnox, looks like everything depends on bluez :-)
<xnox> koza_, you wouldn't want to break bluez users with a bluez update would you? (although at the moment it does not appear to be caused by bluez, but it could have been...)
<koza_> xnox, bluez is well tested now :-)
<koza_> xnox, it fixes so many annoying issues that the users will be dancing the moment it lands
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Proposed pocket (zesty/mir). Release pocket (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, z
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2465 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 zesty/qtubuntu: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~albaguirre/qtubuntu/mir-0.26.1-compat
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2474 You must add ~ci-train-bot to https://launchpad.net/~libhybris-maintainers to continue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Currently building (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/platform-api, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/platform-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Failed to build (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/platform-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/platform-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/libertine, zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Currently building (xenial/telephony-service). Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-02-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2456 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/libertine, zesty/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Publishing packages
<koza> trainguards, feel free to publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2385, thanks
<Mirv> koza: ok. no xenial backport this time?
<Mirv> koza: actually, if you don't oppose it, you can publish it yourself as it does not have packaging changes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-transfer). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, zesty/conte
<koza> Mirv, can I? clicking publish & finalize - will it work for src package?
<Mirv> koza: just Publish, you are not allowed and shouldn't use finalize, but wait for the proposed -> release pocket migration to happen
<koza> Mirv, ok, let's do it.
<Mirv> koza: ok, I'm not sure, try it
<Mirv> koza: I just noted that Bileto didn't notice any packaging changes. let's see.
<Mirv> koza: doh, my mistake, you're right
<Mirv> koza: ok, publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2385 Publish failed: kzapalowicz not authorized to upload bluez
<koza> yeah I can't :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2385 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2385 Proposed pocket
<Saviq> Mirv, could you please recycle https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2415/zesty.html for us, I can't reproduce the dep issues there, trying to find out if it was temporary maybe
<Mirv> Saviq: wow, ok
<Saviq> unless you can maybe decipher what the dep issue was
<Saviq> they all failed with broken deps
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Proposed pocket (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-location, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer). Release pocket (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2456 Publishing packages
<Saviq> Mirv, tsdgeos is saying last status was it was a gdk-pixbuf issue
<tsdgeos> ah https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 built fine
<tsdgeos> so i guess it was fixed at some point
<tsdgeos> good :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2456 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtsystems-opensource-src). Release pocket (xenial/qtsystems-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
<Mirv> Saviq: right, it just shouldn't have been affecting amd64 ie all archs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Currently building (xenial/gst-plugins-bad1.0). Failed to build (zesty/media-hub). Ready to build (zesty/gst-plugins-bad1.0). Successfully built (xenial/media-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-media, xenial/qtvideo-node, zesty/qtubuntu-media, zesty/qtvideo-node)
<Mirv> but maybe it was the same still indeed
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, I've kicked a rebuild to see if something got resolved since, if that fails, I'll try harder to repro locally
<Mirv> it seems La_ney fixed the gdk-pixbuf package anyway
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Proposed pocket (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-transfer). Release pocket (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/indicator-datetime, z
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Preparing packages
<abeato> sil2100, hi, I want to land changes for gst-plugins-bad  in xenial/overlay, but I have noticed divergence between the overlay and current xenial - my plan is to take your changes in the overlay and put them on top of the xenial package + my changes, then land in overlay. Sound reasonable?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Proposed pocket (zesty/indicator-session). Release pocket (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-display, zesty/indicator-keyboard, ze
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2446 Release pocket
<sil2100> abeato: I made some changes in gst in the overlay? Damn, can't remember that - anyway, sounds reasonable to me
<abeato> sil2100, yes, related to get mirsink built for arm64
<abeato> sil2100, alright, already there: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2472/+packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Currently building (xenial/gst-plugins-bad1.0). Failed to build (zesty/media-hub). Ready to build (zesty/gst-plugins-bad1.0). Successfully built (xenial/media-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-media, xenial/qtvideo-node, zesty/qtubuntu-media, zesty/qtvideo-node)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-transfer). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, ze
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Failed to build (zesty/media-hub). Ready to build (zesty/gst-plugins-bad1.0). Successfully built (xenial/gst-plugins-bad1.0, xenial/media-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-media, xenial/qtvideo-node, zesty/qtubuntu-media, zesty/qtvideo-node)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Ready to build (zesty/gst-plugins-bad1.0). Successfully built (xenial/gst-plugins-bad1.0, xenial/media-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-media, xenial/qtvideo-node, zesty/media-hub, zesty/qtubuntu-media, zesty/qtvideo-node)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2456 Release pocket
<Laney> ltinkl: Hi, I just noticed that unity8 isn't on the desktop images at the minute because of https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtmir/updated_application_impl_provides/+merge/316670 - and you're listed as the contact for the relevant ticket on bileto. Any chance of that getting into zesty?
<Laney> I see there are problems listed with some other changes in the ticket, so could you maybe just push that one through on its own?
<Saviq> Laney, we're trying to push it through to QA right now
<Saviq> Mirv, can you please recycle https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2415/zesty.html  with all-proposed for us?
<ltinkl> Laney, hi, yup, trying to hand that silo over to QA
<Laney> Saviq: ltinkl: Ok, I see that it's being worked on - but the real world problem in Zesty (unity8-tests being pulled onto systems, unity8 not on desktop images) has been going on for a week or so now
<Saviq> Laney, yes, we probably should've pushed that simple fix through earlier, sorry about that
<Laney> It would be good if the isolated fix could be pushed
<Laney> Or do you think this is now going to be fixed really soon?
<Saviq> Laney, if recycling the above failing tests with all-proposed does not give us green
<Saviq> we'll separate out the right bits
<Laney> Ok
<Laney> I don't have a good idea about how long the QA pipeline is
<Saviq> otherwise, it should go under QA today and so land within a day
<Laney> How come you need all-proposed?
<Laney> That usually points to insufficiently tight package relationships
<Laney> I've issued those anyhow
<Saviq> thanks
<Saviq> possibly, I'm thinking the gdk-pixbuf bit - we've rebuilt against, since it's in proposed, but we fail on britney, I can't really decipher the dep resolver messages...
<Saviq> trying to repro loall
<Saviq> locally, even
<Saviq> actually it's about mir
<Saviq> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24000604/
<Saviq> I'm not sure why britney doesn't let those through...
<ltinkl> Saviq, Laney: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1664791 rings a bell?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1664791 in miral (Ubuntu) "miral needs rebuilding on zesty-proposed (it links to an old library libmirplatform.so.14)" [High,New]
<ltinkl> as qtmir depends on miral
<Saviq> ltinkl, I think that would only show up runtime
<Saviq> as you can install both old and new libmirplatform
<Saviq> what will happen if we mix the two, that'd be interesting
<Laney> miral will need to be rebuilt before mir can get out of proposed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
<Laney> maybe I'll JFDI a rebuild if it works locally
<Saviq> the plot thickens
<Laney> When a new mir migrates, the old soname packages aren't there any more
<Saviq> Laney, +1 from me, alan_g, any reason against just no-change rebuilding miral against new mir?
<Laney> so you have to make sure nothing depends on those any more
<Laney> that's what britney is enforcing basically
<alan_g> Saviq: why is ity needed?
<Saviq> alan_g, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1664791
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1664791 in miral (Ubuntu) "miral needs rebuilding on zesty-proposed (it links to an old library libmirplatform.so.14)" [High,New]
<Laney> sorry to say it doesn't build
<Laney> because of -Werror=deprecated-declarations
<alan_g> /sigh
<alan_g> Probably easiest to release MirAL 1.2 then - that builds with 26.1.
<alan_g> I've only been delaying as greyback hasn't signed off on the workspaces branch. But that can go in 1.3
 * alan_g wonders why an so name changed on the 0.26 series.
<ltinkl> yeah that doesn't sound right for a minor release
<alan_g> Saviq: Laney would a MirAL 1.2 release address your problems? Or just create new ones?
<Laney> alan_g: Anything which compiles and doesn't break other things and can be done fast is okay with me
<Laney> :P
<alan_g> Laney: it won't break ABI, there are some API changes that could affect *compiling* qtmir
<Saviq> alan_g, we've got a qtmir rebuild in the works already, so yeah, go for it...
<Saviq> Laney, and I'm distilling a patch for you to just upload and fix the qtmir/unity8 stuff
<Laney> Saviq: Nice
<Laney> I think/hope we can still just push qtmir and sidestep the mir transition
<Saviq> Laney, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24000674/
<Laney> Saviq: you're ok with me just uploading that?
<Saviq> Laney, yes, please do
<Laney> you'll have to tell bileto to not care
<Saviq> that's basically https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtmir/updated_application_impl_provides/+merge/316670
<Laney> righto
<Laney> let's see what happens
<Saviq> Laney, yeah, I'll just merge that manually into trunk
<kdub> hmm, why does this silo say 'preparing' when the packages have built in ppa? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2474
<Laney> Saviq: alan_g: Uploaded
<Laney> Assuming this goes in, then that resolves my problem and you can take some more time on the other things
<Laney> You'll still need to upload miral before mir can move into zesty though
<Saviq> yup
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2476 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
<kdub> trainguards, why does this silo say 'preparing' when the packages have built in ppa? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2474
<xnox> kdub, try ticking lander sign-off and/or diff
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/platform-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
<kdub> xnox, ticking lander signoff to failed or approved goes back to empty, and the diffs look ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-transfer). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2474 Generating diffs
<xnox> kdub, so diffs generated, and it's moved to successfully built.
<kdub> xnox, ah, there we go, was a diff problem
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2474 Successfully built
<kdub> must be because its a source upload, used to the way MP's work... thanks xnox
<xnox> kdub, yeah sometimes it gets into such a state and i do try "build / diff / lander signoff" until it works =)
<xnox> kdub, obviously i am assuming you are happy with it to sign it off ;-)
<Mirv> basically just diffing is enough, and yes that happens with manual uploads when no other actions on the silo have been done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2476 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2468 Publishing packages
<kdub> yeah, as long as I know how to work past it, not a problem for me ^_^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2469 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2470 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2468 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, zesty/co
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Bad merges (zesty/qtmir). Currently building (xenial/qtmir). Failed to build (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2469 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2470 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir). Failed to build (zesty/unity8). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2476 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2464 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2477 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (zesty/unity8). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2442 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2445 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2441 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2444 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings)
<alan_g> Laney: I've got MirAL in ticket 2476 - but the "Lander Approved" drop-down doesn't seem to work
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Successfully built
<alan_g> Doh, I need to wait on both builds!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2476 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2477 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2464 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2409 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Diff missing (zesty/gst-plugins-bad1.0). Successfully built (xenial/gst-plugins-bad1.0, xenial/media-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-media, xenial/qtvideo-node, zesty/media-hub, zesty/qtubuntu-media, zesty/qtvideo-node)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2477 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Pending binary packages (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2464 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2464 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2477 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 xenial/keeper: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2405/+files/keeper_0.1.0+16.04.20170211-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 zesty/libircclient: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2311.1/+files/libircclient_1.9-1ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2464 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2477 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Currently building (xenial/history-service, zesty/history-service). Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2473 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (xenial/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller kalikiana, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2478 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller kalikiana, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2478 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework)
<Saviq> mterry, can you please recycle with all-proposed, it's failing due to mir not migrated yet https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2415/zesty.html
<mterry> on it
<mterry> done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/libertine
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2385 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Successfully built
<Saviq> mterry, can you please recycle that last one, I don't think your previous rerun stuck (or something) https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2415/zesty.html
<Saviq> all-proposed=1 please
<mterry> Saviq: done
<Saviq> tx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/history-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (zesty/content-hub)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-02-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2479 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
<Trevinho> any of the trainguards can please publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2467 ?
<robru> Trevinho: sorry, no can do. you need a core dev. they're probably mostly EOD... unless cyphermox wants to ^^
<Trevinho> yeah, i was wondering the same... there's no rush, but...
<robru> Trevinho: I'm unfortunately one of the few train guards that isn't also core dev. timo and sil won't be online for another 6-7 hours.
<Trevinho> yeah, I guess so... I'll wait no worries, thanks anyway robru
<cyphermox> Trevinho: looking
<Trevinho> oh thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2477 Release pocket
<cyphermox> robru: care to comment about what you see wrong with this SRU?
<robru> cyphermox: hmm, i dunno, what?
<cyphermox> Trevinho: you really shouldn't change previous changelogs; 0.3.0+16.04.20151130-0ubuntu2 has already landed, it's too late to try to close fix bugs that way now.
<cyphermox> that's my only issue with it; but I expect that would trip the SRU team as well
<robru> cyphermox: Trevinho: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2467/xenial.html the britney failure might be a bit more serioues
<robru> cyphermox: Trevinho: the version in the PPA is lower than the version in xenial archive, so that won't actually work at all. apparently somebody at one point uploaded a yakkety version to xenial so now you have to match that forever.
<robru> Trevinho: I recommend reuploading with version number 0.3.0+16.10.20170213-0ubuntu1
<cyphermox> robru: I have no idea what this is saying, the PPA looks okay and the versioning is correct for the SRU
<cyphermox>  appmenu-qt5 | 0.3.0+16.04.20151130-0ubuntu2     | xenial-updates   | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el, s390x
<cyphermox> ^ that is what xenial currently has.
<robru> oh hrm
<robru> cyphermox: ugh britney is looking at overlay ppa
<cyphermox> that is probably a silo config issue
<robru> cyphermox: Trevinho: ok nevermind, bileto britney is useless at SRUs.
<robru> cyphermox: no britney is just hardcoded to use overlay because SRUs are not a supported use case really
<cyphermox> that sounds very wrong
<cyphermox> don't we no longer have an overlay anymore?
<cyphermox> (not to mention that SRUs are a pretty nice thing to go through bileto)
<robru> cyphermox: overlay still very much exists, just not being used by much. the britney support in bileto was designed directly with phone in mind
<Trevinho> Ah... I noticed that issue too... But really the version number is correct. Overlay could override that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2479 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2479 Pending binary packages (zesty/xscavenger). Ready to build (xenial/xscavenger)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2479 Pending binary packages
<robru> Trevinho: cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/+bug/1665180
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1665180 in Bileto "Britney always included overlay PPA even when ticket does not." [High,Triaged]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2479 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2479 Abandoning ticket
<Mirv> Trevinho: a problem with the landing is that it adds a runtime dependency on libqt5x11extras5 which is in universe, while appmenu-qt5 is in main. so, MIR would be needed for x11extras. note that in zesty appmenu-qt5 was demoted to universe since it's no longer in default installation (Qt upstream now handles the same functionality), but it's in main in xenial.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2459 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2480 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2480 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2480 /: Failed to upload diffs. Please try regenerating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2480 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2480 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2480 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2476 QA Signoff: Approved
<alan_g> trainguards can we please land ticket 2476? (From conversation with Saviq & Laney yesterday it's needed to get Mir out of proposed pocket)
<Trevinho> Mirv: oh, I see... I'll remove those commits then :-(
<Saviq> nice
<Trevinho> Mirv: about that, qt in zesty won't properly work unless my patches land too... Maybe we could backport those too to xenial?
<sil2100> alan_g: let me take a look
<sil2100> alan_g: looks good, let me find an archive-admin to ACK the new bin package
<sil2100> alan_g: hmm... one thing that AA's can potentially point out is the description of the new libmirclientcpp-dev package
<sil2100> alan_g: to me it looks identical to the libmirclient-dev one?
<sil2100> It's good if packages have meaningful descriptions
<sil2100> Anyway...
<sil2100> seb128: hey! Could you do a quick binNEW review for miral? They split out a new -dev package -> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-2476/2017-02-15_14:06:43/zesty_miral_packaging_changes.diff
<sil2100> seb128: I pointed out a small issue with the description ^ but not sure if that's a blocker
<seb128> sil2100, looking
<seb128> sil2100, yeah, looks fine, +1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2366 Failed to understand "https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/vivid-overlay-ua-overrides/+merge/314859". Is it a merge?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Preparing packages
<alan_g> sil2100: I'll update for next time. I don't think its terrible.
<sil2100> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<sil2100> alan_g: publishing :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2476 Publishing packages
<alan_g> \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2476 Proposed pocket (zesty/miral). Release pocket (xenial/miral)
<vigo> morphis, ping
<vigo> I think this happened to me beefore, $ sudo systemctl restart snap.wifi-ap.backend returns an error
<vigo> I'm testing on core with the db
<morphis> vigo: is that test still in canonical-se-engineering-tests?
<morphis> vigo: ah I see, drop step 3. from that test and continue with step 4.
<vigo> morphis, yeap it looks like
<vigo> ok!
<vigo> and also most commands returns the key=value error
<vigo> because in the testing tips there are spaces instead of = signs
<morphis> vigo: https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/snappy-hwe-snaps/+git/engineering-tests/+merge/317441
<morphis> vigo: ah, let me fix that too
<vigo> it complains about set disabled 0 instead of set disabled=0
<vigo> morphis, sure!
<vigo> ;)
<morphis> vigo: pushed to the same MP
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2480 Publishing packages
<morphis> vigo: feel free to comment on that MP when it works for you
<morphis> vigo: sorry for that, looks like I found them broken but executed those tests the right way when I ran them and forgot to push fixes afterwards :-)
<vigo> morphis, no worries :) just let me know when to refresh and keep going :) there are few silos left :P
<morphis> vigo: just keep going with what you have and ignore those two minor things in the tests
<morphis> a new -tests snap should be ready once I get the MP approved
<vigo> morphis, cool thanks
<alan_g> sil2100: as promised... https://code.launchpad.net/~alan-griffiths/miral/mirclientcpp/+merge/317444
<sil2100> alan_g: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2480 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
<Mirv> Trevinho: with patches do you mean https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2454 ? I backported those to xenial-overlay too (Qt 5.6.2), but do you then mean that maybe xenial SRU too (Qt 5.5.1) for the patches?
<vigo> morphis, I can't see the AP
<vigo> with my laptop or phone
<morphis> vigo: on which device are you running the wifi-ap snap?
<vigo> morphis, dragonboard
<morphis> hm, never tested dragonboard so far
<morphis> vigo: can you use a pi3 instead?
<vigo> and cannot connect wifi-ap:network-manager
<morphis> vigo: but worth to file a bug about this on https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy-hwe-snaps
<vigo> morphis, ok I'll take the pi3
<morphis> vigo: do you have the network-manager snap installed?
<vigo> morphis, yes I have it
<morphis> so what does fail with the plug connection?
<vigo> -                         network-manager:modem-manager
<vigo> -                         wifi-ap:network-manager
<vigo> these aren't connected, am I missing something that should be installed?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
<Trevinho> Mirv: Yeah... Xenial main would be nice. To make it work for people using it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2454 QA Signoff: Ready
<morphis> vigo: ok, network-manager:modem-manager isn't connected when modem-manager is not installed
<morphis> for wifi-ap.network-manager it depends on the installation order
<morphis> if you isntalled wifi-ap first and then network-manager it wont be auto-connected
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-keyboard)
<vigo> morphis, ack
<morphis> vigo: when you come to the alsa-utils tests, ignore the device and playback tests
<morphis> something has changed since the test was impleemneted and executed
<vigo> morphis, sure, thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-keyboard). Successfully built (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2480 Release pocket
<vigo> morphis, pi3 isn't showing the AP either
<vigo> not for me, should the default config work, right?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8)
<morphis> vigo: can you dump $ wifi-ap.config get?
<vigo> https://pastebin.canonical.com/179645/
<vigo> morphis, ^
<morphis> vigo: which version do you have installed?
<vigo> sorry I put that to 1
<morphis> did you install from candidate?
<vigo> tracking:    candidate
<vigo> installed:   13 (94) 27MB -
<vigo> morphis, the channels
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
<morphis> vigo: so you set disabled to 1 ?
<vigo> morphis, yes, forgot to put it again to 0 before copy
<morphis> vigo: please set true instead of 1 and false instead of 0
<vigo> I'm trying with different channels and channel 3 worked briefly
<vigo> morphis, ack
<morphis> looks like that needs to be converted too
<morphis> done
<vigo> morphis, working now
<vigo> :)
<morphis> vigo: good, however the test cases are still rough
<morphis> vigo: if you have any suggestions for improvements feel free to bring them up
<vigo> morphis, actually, I can connect to it, but suddenly the signal disappear
<vigo> i.e I change to channel 10, Ubuntu ssid appears, I connect to it and disappears
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
<morphis> vigo: you mean the connection fails?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<vigo> morphis, yes, I'm using another app to see wlans signal strength and I see how Ubuntu starts to work but few second after it switches off
<morphis> vigo: can you dump me the output of journalctl --no-pager -u snap.wifi-ap.management-service
<vigo> morphis, https://pastebin.canonical.com/179648/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Currently building (xenial/telephony-service). Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
<morphis> vigo: can you set wifi-ap.config set debug= true  and retry?
<vigo> morphis, right away
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Successfully built
<vigo> morphis, more https://pastebin.canonical.com/179649/
<vigo> with debug enabled
<vigo> I changed to channel 9 and it took less than 10 secs to shut down
<morphis> vigo: ok, let me try to reproduce this
<vigo> morphis, ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Pending binary packages (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Uploading build (xenial/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Dependency wait (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8)
<kenvandine> jibel, silo 2405 has all passing autopkgtests for xenial but lots of failures for different tests for zesty, all are test dependency related
<kenvandine> jibel, think you can wave that through to get in the qa queue?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8)
<sil2100> Mirv: hey!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
<Mirv> sil2100: hey!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2483 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2484 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
<camako> trainguards, we've released miral to get mir unstuck in zesty-proposed. They are now both in proposed. Do you need to do anything to get them unstuck?
<sil2100> camako: hey! No, I think if it was stuck because of miral, things should start moving by themselves
<camako> ok sil2100, thanks...
<camako> alan_g ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2483 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/platform-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2483 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2484 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2484 Pending binary packages (xenial/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtlocation-opensource-src)
<Laney> do I have to upload qtmir-gles for that qtmir upload I did yesterday?
<Laney> like, do they have to have the same version for some reason?
<Laney> (britney is failing to migrate the stuff)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Dependency wait (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Currently building (xenial/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/history-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2484 Successfully built
<Laney> I uploaded it
 * Laney pew pew pew
<vigo> morphis, is this right? https://pastebin.canonical.com/179673/
<vigo> test says it should appear as connected if I'm using eth0
<morphis> vigo: did you enable ethernet support for NetworkManager?
<vigo> morphis, how can I do that?
<morphis> vigo: https://git.launchpad.net/~morphis/snappy-hwe-snaps/+git/network-manager/tree/docs/enable-ethernet-support.md?h=feature/documentation
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
<vigo> morphis, ack, alrady read it and checked on pi3
<morphis> ok
<vigo> now it works
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/history-service, zesty/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
<morphis> vigo: great!
<vigo> morphis, I got 802-3-ethernet.wake-on-lan:             0 (none)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/history-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Preparing packages
<vigo> morphis, please mail me if you can reproduce the bug with wifi-ap to test it again if necessary
<vigo> I'll try to finish both tomorrow morning
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2485 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Currently building (xenial/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
<dandrader> Saviq, if a silo is already building package foo. can I already ask it to build package bar or do I have to wait until it gets idle?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2485 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Preparing packages
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, you can
<Saviq> at worst, the bileto "build" jobs will get queued, but those complete once the sources are uploaded to the ppa
<robru> Saviq: this is news to me
<Saviq> robru, that was me just trying to remember if it does queue
<Saviq> robru, but if it doesn't, even better ;)
<robru> Saviq: dandrader|afk: if you build a ticket that is already building, it will just error that the ticket is busy. you have to wait for the ticket to be free, nothing queues. it's just that the build job only takes 2 minutes to upload sources to the PPA, PPA build time isn't included
<Saviq> oh ok, my bad, so you need to wait past "preparing packages"
<robru> Saviq: well "preparing packages" status sticks around for up to 20 minutes until the status job updates the status. you don't have to wait for the status to change, you just have to wait for the previous job to be done
<Saviq> right
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2476 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu-print). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Dependency wait (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubunt
<rvr> charles: Hi, please, take a look to https://trello.com/c/FgbBKTN9/3980-2250-2250-keeper-storage-provider-webdav-xavigarcia-charles
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 PPA/bzr version mismatch (zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/libertine, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-push, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity-scope-click, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-servic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Pending binary packages (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Ready to build (xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). PPA/bzr version mismatch (zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/libertine, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/ubuntu-push, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity-scope-click, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Failed to build (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). PPA/bzr version mismatch (zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/libertine, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/ubuntu-push, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity-scope-click, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Currently building (xenial/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). PPA/bzr version mismatch (zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/libertine, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/ubuntu-push, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity-scope-click, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libertine,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/history-service). Pending binary packages (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtmir, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/pay-service, zesty/content-hub, zesty/keeper). Pending binary packages (xenial/keeper, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/snapd, xenial/unity-scope-click
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2323 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/cups). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/cups). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/cups)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2483 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/cmake-extras). Successfully built (xenial/cmake-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/pay-service, zesty/content-hub, zesty/keeper). Pending binary packages (xenial/snapd). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/pay-service, zesty/content-hub, zesty/keeper). Pending binary packages (xenial/snapd, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/unity-scope-click, zes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2323 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/cups, yakkety/cups). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/cups)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/pay-service, zesty/content-hub, zesty/keeper). Pending binary packages (xenial/snapd). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, zes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (xenial/history-service, zesty/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/pay-service, zesty/content-hub, zesty/keeper). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app, zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-touch-session). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2467 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2487 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-touch-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2467 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2487 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-touch-session). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-02-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2487 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2467 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2487 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2467 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2487 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2488 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2488 xenial/sni-qt: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/sni-qt_0.2.7+15.10.20150729-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2488 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2488 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2488 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2484 Publishing packages
<vigo> morphis, ping
<vigo> did you reproduce the bug I fund on db and pi?
<morphis> vigo: pong
<morphis> vigo: so a simple $ snap install --candidate wifi-ap gives a working AP for me without further modifications
<vigo> morphis, ok
<morphis> connection works reliable
<morphis> so what else did you change after install wifi-ap from candidate on a fresh system?
<vigo> morphis, in both pi3 and db?
<morphis> pi3
<vigo> ok
<morphis> db is supposed to not work as said yesterday
<vigo> ack
<morphis> they driver as some problems with AP mdoe
<vigo> morphis, have you a bug link of that?
<morphis> there is none file for that yet
<morphis> vigo: consider the pi3 as only target for wifi-ap currently
<morphis> vigo: there should be a new engineering-tests snap in edge in about 30min with adjusted test cases
<morphis> vigo: and pretty happy to get further contributions on https://code.launchpad.net/~snappy-hwe-team/snappy-hwe-snaps/+git/engineering-tests/+ref/master  if you test additional things
<vigo> morphis, ack I'll update it from edge later once this is done :)
<vigo> I'll happy take a look to see if I can do anything to help :)
<morphis> vigo: that would be awesome!
<vigo> morphis, do you know what's needed to make db work on ap mode? I already filed a bug last time I tested this(I forgot I had that bug report!)
<morphis> you did? let me check
<morphis> don't find one on https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy-hwe-snaps
<vigo> morphis, https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy/+bug/1655262
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1655262 in Snappy "Driver doesn't support ap mode" [Undecided,New]
<vigo> morphis, please let me know if you need logs for db
<morphis> vigo: commented
<morphis> and also moved it to the right project
<vigo> morphis, thank you, I'll attach them in a bit :)
<morphis> thanks
<vigo> morphis, here are a couple of attempts to create and connect to pi3 ap
<vigo> https://pastebin.canonical.com/179816/
<vigo> I can manage to create and start connecting to it but it turns off all of a sudden
<vigo> I'll pass it as it is working but please let me know if it could be related my config or if worth a bug :)
<vigo> take a look 9:40/9:41 should be there
<morphis> vigo: hm
<morphis> that is interesting
<morphis> vigo: please note that whenever you call wifi-ap.config set the AP is restarted
<morphis> Feb 17 09:40:09 localhost.localdomain snap[1330]: 1487324409.277526: Signal 15 received - terminating
<morphis> so the AP was terminated with SIGTERM
<vigo> morphis, mmm ok
<morphis> vigo: did you call wifi-ap.config set in between?
<vigo> morphis, I think so
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
<vigo> morphis, I get Wake-on: d
<vigo> in network-manager tests
<morphis> vigo: which hardware you're running the tests on?
<vigo> pi3
<morphis> which test are you executing?
<morphis> and is this wake-on-lan or wake-on-wlan?
<vigo> morphis, job 4/9, wake-on lan
<morphis> network_manager/ethernet/has_wol_enabled_by_default ?
<vigo> morphis, right, tht one
<morphis> vigo: did you enable ethernet support for network-manager?
<vigo> morphis, yes I did it
<morphis> what does nmcli d say?
<vigo> morphis, that wlan0 is off and eth0 working
<morphis> can you dump the output?
<vigo> $ network-manager.nmcli d
<vigo> DEVICE  TYPE      STATE         CONNECTION
<vigo> eth0    ethernet  connected     Wired connection 1
<vigo> wlan0   wifi      disconnected  --
<vigo> sit0    iptunnel  unmanaged     --
<vigo> lo      loopback  unmanaged     --
<morphis> ok, what does nmcli c say
<vigo> $ network-manager.nmcli c
<vigo> NAME                UUID                                  TYPE            DEVICE
<vigo> Wired connection 1  59ddb3d0-2003-38dc-8164-e43bddca9612  802-3-ethernet  eth0
<morphis> and: nmcli c show 59ddb3d0-2003-38dc-8164-e43bddca9612
<vigo> morphis, https://pastebin.canonical.com/179831/
<morphis> vigo: does /var/snap/network-manager/current/conf.d/enable-wol.conf exist?
<vigo> morphis, yes, it does
<vigo> even wifi-wowlan.conf
<morphis> vigo: generally WOL isn't supported on the pi
<morphis> so I amc urrently trying to remember if that included that it couldn't set on the kernel side
<Trevinho> Mirv: hey, can you publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2487 please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2488 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2488 Publish failed: Bad merges
<Mirv> Trevinho: I think QA would like to have a glance at it
<Trevinho> ah.. I thought it was something legacy
<Trevinho> but ok
<morphis> vigo: let me check that ..
<Mirv> well not for Qt 5.6 / xenial-overlay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2487 QA Signoff: Ready
<Mirv> so I'd at least hear from them :)
<morphis> vigo: can you try a:
<morphis> $ network-manager.nmcli c modify a9c06eac-31b7-334f-9698-c35e072f2c76 802-3-ethernet.wake-on-lan 64
<morphis> $ network-manager.nmcli c up a9c06eac-31b7-334f-9698-c35e072f2c76
<morphis> $ sudo se-test-tools.ethtool eth0
<morphis> last should show "Wake-on: g" then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Preparing packages
<morphis> vigo: but looking why this isn't automatically applied
<vigo> morphis, ack, done
<vigo> now it shows the g bit
<morphis> good
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2474 QA Signoff: Approved
<vigo> morphis, worth a bug?
<morphis> vigo: yes, please
<morphis> vigo: can you do a quick check if you see the same with the nm snap from stable?
<vigo> morphis, will do :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/keeper, zesty/keeper). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/liberti
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2488 Successfully built
<morphis> vigo: thanks
<vigo> morphis, I'll let you know ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Proposed pocket (zesty/keeper, zesty/storage-provider-webdav). Release pocket (xenial/keeper, xenial/storage-provider-webdav)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Preparing packages
<morphis> vigo: I see the problem .. I was testing this on the dell gateway where a hacky fix is still in place to workaround a missing implementation we implemented in the mean time
<vigo> morphis, wol is not working here after setting the g bit
<morphis> vigo: that is what I said earlier
<morphis> the pi offers WoL but it doesn't work on the hardware level
<morphis> the ethernet port is connected internally over usb which doesn't allow it to trigger a wakeup
<vigo> morphis, ack
<morphis> vigo: we need conditional tests for this to mark the pi as not supported for these tests ..
<morphis> too much work :-)
<vigo> morphis, yay
<morphis> vigo: ok, lets record a bug for this
<morphis> looks like the workaround on the dell iot gateway is still in place and hides the problem there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2462 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2463 Proposed pocket
<morphis> vigo: did you file a bug for this?
<vigo> for th g bit not set by dfault?
<vigo> morphis, is it possible to suspend the boards currently by $ systemctl suspend
<morphis> vigo: for the g bit, yes
<morphis> vigo: if the hardware supports that, then yes, via systemctl suspend
<morphis> but that doesn't work for the pi as far as I know and will never
<vigo> morphis, ok more exceptions hehe
<morphis> see https://github.com/raspberrypi/linux/issues/1281
<vigo> morphis, also in snappy-hwe-snaps right?
<morphis> vigo: yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Successfully built
<vigo> morphis, https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy-hwe-snaps/+bug/1665634
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1665634 in snappy-hwe-snaps "wake-on: g bit doesn't update status on eth0" [Undecided,New]
<vigo> morphis, also in job 5 / 5 : network_manager/wireless/powersave_can_be_enabled
<vigo> the command misses 'd' at the end snap set network-manager wifi.powersave=enable
<vigo> morphis, everything else looks good to me
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2250 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
<morphis> vigo: great, time to send a PR to add the missing d?
<vigo> morphis, snap set network-manager wifi.powersave=enable'd'
<vigo> morphis, ok I'll approve nm and start with alsa
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/pay-service, zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/keeper). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libert
<morphis> vigo: great!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2442 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2296 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-touch-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-touch-session). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8)
<morphis> vigo: for alsa-utils just take https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/snappy-hwe-snaps/+git/alsa-utils/+merge/317461 also into account
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2489 Preparing packages
<vigo> morphis, ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Successfully built
<vigo> morphis, on which device should I get full pass tests for alsa?
<morphis> vigo: that shouldn't matter as long as it has ALSA properly enabled
<morphis> you could even use your desktop
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Pending binary packages (xenial/keeper). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/libertine, zesty/pay-service, zest
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2489 Successfully built
<vigo> morphis, same result on db and desktop
<morphis> vigo: which reuslt?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/keeper). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine, zesty/pay-ser
<vigo> morphis, https://pastebin.canonical.com/179845/
<morphis> vigo: you saw my comment about the tests above? see https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/snappy-hwe-snaps/+git/alsa-utils/+merge/317461
<vigo> morphis, sorry missed it
<morphis> vigo: np
<morphis> vigo: sorry for this being a bumpy ride
<morphis> vigo: https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/snappy-hwe-snaps/+git/alsa-utils/+merge/317461 is just approved and will appear in the snap in about ~30min from edge
<vigo> morphis, np I always enjoy the ride =)
<vigo> morphis, I can update in 30min ;)
<morphis> vigo: :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> jibel, silo 2405 has all passing autopkgtests for xenial but lots of failures for different tests for zesty, all are test dependency related
<kenvandine> jibel, think you can wave that through to get in the qa queue?
<kenvandine> rvr, ^^ maybe?
<rvr> Fix the tests! ;)
<kenvandine> rvr, i wish... autopkgtests are failing for like everything on zesty...
<kenvandine> some depends issues or something
<rvr> badpkg: Test dependencies are unsatisfiable.
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> we're getting that for everything on zesty... afaict
<kenvandine> fine on xenial though
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2488 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2464 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2467 Proposed pocket
<Saviq> Trevinho, how many silos are you landing at the same time! :D
<Trevinho> Saviq: eh... being SRU's, since we don't want to be delayed too much because verifications...
<Saviq> ;)
<Trevinho> and actually I decided to SRU some stuff later
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Pending binary packages (zesty/keeper). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine, zesty/pay-service, zes
<Laney> kenvandine: I think that uninstallability is fixed now, kicked your tests for you
<kenvandine> Laney, ok, thx
<Laney> retry-autopkgtest-regressions --bileto XXX fyi
<kenvandine> Laney, oh... that's handy :)
<Laney> better than clicking recycle 99999 times :P
<kenvandine> Laney, indeed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2488 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/media-hub). Successfully built (xenial/gst-plugins-bad1.0, xenial/lxc-android-config, xenial/media-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-media, xenial/qtvideo-node, zesty/gst-plugins-bad1.0, zesty/lxc-android-config, zesty/qtubuntu-media, zesty/qtvideo-node)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2441 QA Signoff: Approved
<rvr> tsdgeos: Hi. I am testing silo 2415. When opening Dolphin > Edit > Find, the window goes to black https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/58a5f01dfdf2f4d1b47dbbf6/1024x768/c62c6180e8e23a7cfea55b1159a5100e/Screenshot_silo-2415_2017-02-17_16_02_43.png
<tsdgeos> interesting
<tsdgeos> do you get that every time?
<tsdgeos> rvr: ↑
<rvr> tsdgeos: Yes
<tsdgeos> greyback: ↑↑↑
<greyback> eek, that is new to me. There are bad mirclient error messages there too
<rvr> tsdgeos: greyback: This is what I see when Dolphin is launched https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/58a5f01dfdf2f4d1b47dbbf6/1024x768/0c0a0d8ae8bad01ac31c8888491573d6/Screenshot_silo-2415_2017-02-17_16_12_21.png
<tsdgeos> that's bad too
<rvr> This is Xenial + overlay + silo VM
<vigo> morphis, ping
<greyback> rvr: I'll try here now. You wouldn't happen to know if dolphin works correctly with X+O alone?
<greyback> mir changed lots of apis in 0.26, not impossible some functionality was broken too
<vigo> morphis, getting this on pi3 https://pastebin.canonical.com/179865/
<tsdgeos> on zesty without the silo it works
<tsdgeos> i'll try with the silo now
<rvr> greyback: Haven't tried, let me see
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Preparing packages
<tsdgeos> rvr: works fine with and without the silo here on zesty :/ :)?
 * rvr is checking in Xenial + Overlay
<greyback> me too, slow machine is updating slow
<vigo> morphis, none of the upower commands work
<morphis> vigo: which snapd version are you running?
<vigo> morphis, 2.22
<morphis> vigo: what does journalctl --no-pager -u snap.upower.upowerd say?
<vigo> morphis, https://pastebin.canonical.com/179870/
<vigo> morphis, looks like works on db but pi3
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Successfully built
<greyback> rvr: how are you launching dolphin?
<greyback> I launch it from Terminal inside unity8: "dolphin -- --desktop_file_hint=gedit" and it is working
<rvr> greyback: From the dash
<rvr> Err
<rvr> App Drawer
<rvr> Or whatever name is has now :D
<rvr> Installed, rebooting...
<greyback> I don't have it in my dash, weird
<rvr> greyback: I had to reboot the system to get it there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
<greyback> rvr: ack
<vigo> morphis, journalctl https://pastebin.canonical.com/179876/
<vigo> morphis, looks good to me on desktop and db though
<vigo> so It'll be approved today :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (xenial/history-service, zesty/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
<rvr> greyback: Same result without the silo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8)
<greyback> rvr: Ok. I've just checked on X+O+silo, Dolphin came up ok for me. I suggest you do a "dpkg -l | grep mir" and ensure any older mir packages are removed. Some old ones can remain and I think cause issues
<rvr> autoremoving some old packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2445 QA Signoff: Approved
<rvr> greyback: https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/58a5f01dfdf2f4d1b47dbbf6/1024x768/21e05335324e41c5b7094811b07c50f1/Screenshot_silo-2415-2_2017-02-17_16_55_48.png
<rvr> Almost same result
<greyback> rvr: whatever it is, it's not the silo's fault. I can't reproduce here :(
<rvr> Yeah
<rvr> But I need to reproduce the cases for the silo
<greyback> ofc
<rvr> Maybe there are missing packages for Dolphin?
<greyback> and naturally being QA, you will stumble across the strangest bugs that I'll have no idea about :)
<rvr> greyback: How did you install it?
<greyback> rvr: apt install dolphin
<rvr> Same here
<rvr> Hmm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
<rvr> greyback: In unity7 it looks fine, as expected
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
<ltinkl> rvr, if you recently upgraded Mir, have you rebooted since then?
<rvr> ltinkl: Several times
<greyback> rvr: you deliberately removes the older mir packages? You should only have 0.26.1
<greyback> it might make the difference (not certain of that however)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 zesty/messaging-app: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/messaging-app/configure_sort
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
<rvr> greyback: Do you get any warning about klauncher5 or libertine
<rvr> ?
<greyback> rvr: I don't get any libertine complaint - libertine would mean it running inside of xmir, which might be the difference we're seeing (and reason that zesty is better)
<greyback> rvr: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24014654/
<greyback> note dolphin not really usable, seems there are daemons it requires which are not auto-launched
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
<greyback> rvr: sorry but I have to eod. Good luck with the rest of your testing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2486 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2486 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2483 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2486 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2483 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Currently building (xenial/telephony-service). Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2486 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 xenial/unity8: debdiff failed: see log for details
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 xenial/unity8: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+files/unity8_8.15+16.04.20170206-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2483 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/cmake-extras). Successfully built (xenial/cmake-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-02-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8). Uploading build (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (zesty/gst-plugins-bad1.0). Successfully built (xenial/gst-plugins-bad1.0, xenial/lxc-android-config, xenial/media-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-media, xenial/qtvideo-node, zesty/lxc-android-config, zesty/media-hub, zesty/qtubuntu-media, zesty/qtvideo-node)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-02-12
<tsimonq2> Aha, should probably idle here...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Proposed pocket (xenial/compiz, xenial/unity). Updates pocket (xenial/nux, xenial/ubuntu-themes, xenial/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3140 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3098 UNAPPROVED queue
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-02-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg Juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3141 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3142 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3142 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3142 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3143 Failed to build (bionic/datalad, bionic/python-asgi-ipc). Pending binary packages (bionic/msgpack-python)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3143 Diff missing (bionic/msgpack-python). Failed to build (bionic/datalad, bionic/python-asgi-ipc)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-02-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3143 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3144 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3144 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3143 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3145 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3145 Needs building (bionic/python-oslo.privsep, bionic/python-oslo.serialization). Pending binary packages (bionic/msgpack-python)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3144 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3145 Diff missing (bionic/msgpack-python, bionic/python-oslo.privsep, bionic/python-oslo.serialization). Needs building (bionic/keystone)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3144 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3145 Diff missing (bionic/msgpack-python, bionic/python-oslo.privsep, bionic/python-oslo.serialization). Needs building (bionic/keystone)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3145 Diff missing (bionic/msgpack-python, bionic/python-oslo.privsep, bionic/python-oslo.serialization). Pending binary packages (bionic/keystone)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3145 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3145 Pending binary packages (bionic/keystone). Successfully built (bionic/msgpack-python, bionic/python-oslo.privsep, bionic/python-oslo.serialization)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3145 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3145 Publish failed: Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3145 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3146 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3145 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3147 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3144 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3146 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3147 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3148 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3147 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3147 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3147 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3147 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3145 Proposed pocket (bionic/python-oslo.serialization). Release pocket (bionic/keystone, bionic/msgpack-python, bionic/python-oslo.privsep)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3147 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2946 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3147 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3149 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3149 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3149 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg Juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3141 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg Juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3141 Failed to build (bionic/guile-2.2, bionic/libidn2). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/libt3widget). Successfully built (bionic/forked-daapd, bionic/freeipa, bionic/gettext, bionic/gnunet, bionic/gnutls28, bionic/gss-ntlmssp, bionic/guile-2.0, bionic/kamailio, bionic/libpsl, bionic/libt3window, bionic/libunistring, bionic/lxhotkey, bionic/rygel, bionic/termd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg Juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3141 Failed to build (bionic/guile-2.2, bionic/libidn2). Pending binary packages (bionic/libt3widget). Successfully built (bionic/forked-daapd, bionic/freeipa, bionic/gettext, bionic/gnunet, bionic/gnutls28, bionic/gss-ntlmssp, bionic/guile-2.0, bionic/kamailio, bionic/libpsl, bionic/libt3window, bionic/libunistring, bionic/lxhotkey, bionic/rygel, bionic/termdebug, bionic/tilde, bionic/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg Juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3141 Failed to build (bionic/guile-2.2, bionic/libidn2). Successfully built (bionic/forked-daapd, bionic/freeipa, bionic/gettext, bionic/gnunet, bionic/gnutls28, bionic/gss-ntlmssp, bionic/guile-2.0, bionic/kamailio, bionic/libpsl, bionic/libt3widget, bionic/libt3window, bionic/libunistring, bionic/lxhotkey, bionic/rygel, bionic/termdebug, bionic/tilde, bionic/tracker, bionic/wcd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg Juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3141 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg Juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3141 Failed to build (bionic/guile-2.2, bionic/libidn2). Successfully built (bionic/forked-daapd, bionic/freeipa, bionic/gettext, bionic/gnunet, bionic/gnutls28, bionic/gss-ntlmssp, bionic/guile-2.0, bionic/kamailio, bionic/libpsl, bionic/libt3widget, bionic/libt3window, bionic/libunistring, bionic/lxhotkey, bionic/rygel, bionic/termdebug, bionic/tilde, bionic/tracker, bionic/wcd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg Juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3141 Currently building (bionic/guile-2.2). Failed to build (bionic/libidn2). Successfully built (bionic/forked-daapd, bionic/freeipa, bionic/gettext, bionic/gnunet, bionic/gnutls28, bionic/gss-ntlmssp, bionic/guile-2.0, bionic/kamailio, bionic/libpsl, bionic/libt3widget, bionic/libt3window, bionic/libunistring, bionic/lxhotkey, bionic/rygel, bionic/termdebug, bionic/tilde, bionic/track
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3150 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3150 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3150 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3150 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg Juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3141 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3151 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3151 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3151 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3151 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3151 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3151 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-02-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3151 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg Juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3141 Failed to build (bionic/guile-2.2). Successfully built (bionic/forked-daapd, bionic/freeipa, bionic/gettext, bionic/gnunet, bionic/gnutls28, bionic/gss-ntlmssp, bionic/guile-2.0, bionic/kamailio, bionic/libidn2, bionic/libpsl, bionic/libt3widget, bionic/libt3window, bionic/libunistring, bionic/lxhotkey, bionic/rygel, bionic/termdebug, bionic/tilde, bionic/tracker, bionic/wcd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3151 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3151 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3151 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3152 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3152 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3152 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3152 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3152 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3152 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3152 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg Juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3141 Pending binary packages (bionic/guile-2.2). Successfully built (bionic/forked-daapd, bionic/freeipa, bionic/gettext, bionic/gnunet, bionic/gnutls28, bionic/gss-ntlmssp, bionic/guile-2.0, bionic/kamailio, bionic/libidn2, bionic/libpsl, bionic/libt3widget, bionic/libt3window, bionic/libunistring, bionic/lxhotkey, bionic/rygel, bionic/termdebug, bionic/tilde, bionic/tracker, bionic/wc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg Juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3141 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg Juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3141 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg Juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3141 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3149 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg Juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3141 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg Juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3141 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3154 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3154 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3154 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Proposed pocket (xenial/unity). Updates pocket (xenial/compiz, xenial/nux, xenial/ubuntu-themes, xenial/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2968 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-02-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3155 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3155 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3155 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3155 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3156 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Uploading build (bionic/qtscript-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3155 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3156 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3154 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3154 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3157 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3153 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3158 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3158 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3153 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3158 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3158 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3158 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3157 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3157 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3157 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-02-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-02-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3920 Proposed pocket (focal/kpmcore, focal/partitionmanager). Successfully built (focal/calamares)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3920 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3917 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3917 Diff missing (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kgamma5, focal/kinfocenter, focal/ksshaskpass, focal/ksysguard, focal/kwayland-integration, focal/kwin, focal/libksysguard, focal/oxygen, focal/plasma-browser-integration, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-discover, foc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3917 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3917 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3921 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3921 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3919 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3921 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3921 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3917 Pending binary packages (focal/breeze). Successfully built (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kgamma5, focal/khotkeys, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/kscreenlocker, focal/ksshaskpass, focal/ksysgu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3917 Pending binary packages (focal/plasma-workspace). Successfully built (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kgamma5, focal/khotkeys, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/kscreenlocker, focal/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3917 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- vorlon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3922 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- vorlon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3922 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- vorlon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3922 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- vorlon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3922 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- vorlon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3922 Pending binary packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-02-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- vorlon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3922 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3923 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3917 Diff missing (focal/kubuntu-settings, focal/kubuntu-wallpapers). Successfully built (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kgamma5, focal/khotkeys, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/kscreen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3917 Pending binary packages (focal/kubuntu-settings). Successfully built (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kgamma5, focal/khotkeys, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/kscreenlocker, focal/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3923 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3917 Pending binary packages (focal/kubuntu-settings, focal/kubuntu-wallpapers). Successfully built (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kgamma5, focal/khotkeys, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, fo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3917 Diff missing (focal/kubuntu-settings, focal/kubuntu-wallpapers). Successfully built (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kgamma5, focal/khotkeys, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/kscreen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3917 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3917 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3917 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3917 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3907 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3924 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3924 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3924 Ready to build (focal/unity). Successfully built (focal/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3924 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3924 Publish failed: Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3924 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3917 Proposed pocket (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kgamma5, focal/khotkeys, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/kscreenlocker, focal/ksshaskpass, focal/ksysguard, focal/kubuntu-settings, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3924 Pending binary packages (focal/unity). Proposed pocket (focal/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3924 Proposed pocket (focal/compiz). Successfully built (focal/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3917 Proposed pocket (focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kubuntu-settings, focal/kubuntu-wallpapers, focal/kwin, focal/kwrited, focal/libksysguard, focal/milou, focal/plasma-browser-integration, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-integration, focal/plasma-pa, focal/plasma-workspace, focal/polkit-kde-agent-1,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3917 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/plasma-desktop). Proposed pocket (focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kubuntu-settings, focal/kubuntu-wallpapers, focal/kwin, focal/kwrited, focal/libksysguard, focal/milou, focal/plasma-browser-integration, focal/plasma-integration, focal/plasma-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3924 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3923 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3924 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3923 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3923 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3917 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/plasma-desktop). Proposed pocket (focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kubuntu-settings, focal/kubuntu-wallpapers, focal/kwin, focal/libksysguard, focal/milou, focal/plasma-browser-integration, focal/plasma-integration, focal/plasma-pa, focal/plasma-workspace, focal/pol
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3923 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3924 Proposed pocket (focal/compiz). Release pocket (focal/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3917 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/plasma-desktop). Release pocket (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kgamma5, focal/khotkeys, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-02-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- vorlon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3922 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- vorlon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3922 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- vorlon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3922 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- vorlon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3922 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3916 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/openvswitch). Pending binary packages (focal/ovn)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Diff missing (focal/ovn). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3923 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3925 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3925 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3925 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3925 Failed to build (focal/qemu). Uploading build (focal/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3925 Failed to build (focal/qemu). Pending binary packages (focal/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3840 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3925 Failed to build (focal/qemu). Successfully built (focal/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3840 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3840 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3840 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3925 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3925 Failed to build (focal/qemu). Successfully built (focal/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3925 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3925 Failed to build (focal/qemu). Successfully built (focal/libvirt)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-02-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3925 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3925 Successfully built (focal/libvirt). Uploading build (focal/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3925 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3925 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3924 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3925 Successfully built (focal/libvirt). Uploading build (focal/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3925 Pending binary packages (focal/qemu). Successfully built (focal/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3925 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3926 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3928 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3927 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3926 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3928 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3927 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3927 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3927 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3928 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3925 Currently building (focal/collectd). Failed to build (focal/qemu). Successfully built (focal/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3928 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3926 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3925 Diff missing (focal/collectd). Successfully built (focal/libvirt). Uploading build (focal/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3925 Diff missing (focal/collectd). Pending binary packages (focal/qemu). Successfully built (focal/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3899 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3925 Diff missing (focal/collectd). Successfully built (focal/libvirt, focal/qemu)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-02-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3925 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (focal/collectd). Successfully built (focal/libvirt, focal/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3925 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (focal/collectd). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/libvirt, focal/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3919 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3929 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3929 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3917 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3929 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3929 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3929 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-02-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3930 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3930 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3658 Failed to build (disco/nux). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:nux cache., disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:nux, disco/to, disco/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3658 Failed to build (disco/nux). Ready to build (/:, disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:nux, disco/to, disco/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
